# Off to Missouri



## zap

Finally got all the stuff I needed to do finished.
I am off to hunt public land in N/W Missorei until 1-15-10.
Or sooner if I run out of tags, Ha Ha.
Camping out in my old slide in camper.
I know it will be a good trip, but its easy to get burned out. Especially doing it alone. Well my 15 yr old doggie is coming along.
I am bringing my camera and am planning to post whats going on each evening. I am hoping that will help keep me motivated.
I have got until 12-29 to use my either sex gun tag, I will be archery hunting.
But thats a valid tag until m/l season closes. I hope its not soup time for that one.
Then I have 2 archery either sex and an archery doe tag. Those are good from now until 1-15.


marty


----------



## Arrowhunter

Good luck! I still have my tags for MO. I may try later as well!


----------



## WUD DUK

Good luck to ya:thumbs_up Deer have been hitting the food sources hard here!!


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

Good Luck marty! Your gonna get into the snow! Hit the food sources man


----------



## zap

I am packing the computer now, hope I beat the snow to mound city.

Thanks guys
marty


----------



## t-tomshooter

Your gonna want to go to Iowa thats were the big Bucks are!! ha ha, in the snow if you can find standing crops its guaranteed to have deer using it! good luck


----------



## kda082

Good luck. I love hunting snow. Sounds like an adventure.


----------



## rcmjr

good luck !! 
I have found spots in the woods on public ground where they are tearing the leaves up in the snow for acorns. Deer were hitting what was left of the grain fields late/near dark.
have a great time, let us know how you do.


----------



## zap

Got up here at 1:30 am, generator ran but no power from it. Worked on it some and went out before light for a few hrs. Where I wanted to go had to much standing water, made the best of it. Saw zip.
Just got the generator field repaired, so I have juice!
Going to kick back til noon and then get after it.










Here is a pic of camp.

marty


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

Zap,


Is that Bob brown CA?? Good luck man


----------



## zap

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> Zap,
> 
> 
> Is that Bob brown CA?? Good luck man


Nodaway Valley.

Man is it windy, getting myself pumped to set a stand.
They cut the corn I wanted to hunt, only left a strip.:sad:

marty


----------



## RxBowhunter

Good luck zap! 
I've hunted that general area for years (but not this year). 
Keep us posted

Rx


----------



## Stanley

Having fun that's what it is all about.


----------



## zap

RxBowhunter said:


> Good luck zap!
> I've hunted that general area for years (but not this year).
> Keep us posted
> 
> Rx


Back from hanging the stand.
Man is it nasty out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Working on a plan for the afternoon, and it wont involve a treestand.

marty


----------



## Wattensabohuntr

sounds like fun good luck


----------



## [email protected]

zap said:


> I have got until 12-29 to use my either sex gun tag, I will be archery hunting.
> But thats a valid tag until m/l season closes. I hope its not soup time for that one.


Not true. A bow is not a legal weapon to use to fill that gun tag now...only a muzzle loader.


----------



## [email protected]

looks like you are in for a pounding of snow! Good luck and be careful. We'll be up north starting sunday after the weather settles a bit.


----------



## zap

[email protected] said:


> not true. A bow is not a legal weapon to use to fill that gun tag now...only a muzzle loader.


my info comes from a co.

Marty


----------



## t-tomshooter

*?*

Why cant you use a bow instead of a Muzzloader to fill a firearm tag, its more of a challenge?


----------



## zap

t-tomshooter said:


> Why cant you use a bow instead of a Muzzloader to fill a firearm tag, its more of a challenge?



I was told that you could, or I could actually.

marty


----------



## mobowhntr

[email protected] said:


> Not true. A bow is not a legal weapon to use to fill that gun tag now...only a muzzle loader.


That is Wrong info. Do not listen to that Zap. You can use a Bow during any season provided you have the proper tag and wear orange.


----------



## zap

I appreciate everyone input on the gun tag. I will confirm the rules on Saturday. Until then I will go by what was told me.
I read the deer regs and thats why I asked two MDC employees about it.
Area manager and co. I specifically said with bow.

By the way did not see any deer this afternoon, nevertheless it was a refreshing experiance to say the least.


marty .


----------



## jwdrummer01

mobowhntr said:


> That is Wrong info. Do not listen to that Zap. You can use a Bow during any season provided you have the proper tag and wear orange.



That is wrong info also. Bow season is closed during the rifle season (Nov 14-24.)


----------



## Stanley

You can use a bow instead of a musket in Iowa.


----------



## RNT

zap said:


> Finally got all the stuff I needed to do finished.
> I am off to hunt public land in N/W Missorei until 1-15-10.
> Or sooner if I run out of tags, Ha Ha.
> Camping out in my old slide in camper.
> I know it will be a good trip, but its easy to get burned out. Especially doing it alone. Well my 15 yr old doggie is coming along.
> I am bringing my camera and am planning to post whats going on each evening. I am hoping that will help keep me motivated.
> I have got until 12-29 to use my either sex gun tag, I will be archery hunting.
> But thats a valid tag until m/l season closes. I hope its not soup time for that one.
> Then I have 2 archery either sex and an archery doe tag. Those are good from now until 1-15.
> 
> 
> marty



Good luck to you Zap!!!!!! Let us know how you did and of course if at all possible..........PICTURES!!!!!!


----------



## The_Bonecrusher

man if your out in this wind hunting good luck


----------



## zap

RNT said:


> Good luck to you Zap!!!!!! Let us know how you did and of course if at all possible..........PICTURES!!!!!!


Pictures are no problem, but they may not have dead deer in them.:sad:

marty


----------



## BaxMaine

Good luck Marty, Lookin forward to some pics!


----------



## mobowhntr

jwdrummer01 said:


> That is wrong info also. Bow season is closed during the rifle season (Nov 14-24.)


Thats right bow season is closed. But if you have a Rifle tag and wear orange you can use a bow. Read the regs. before telling people the wrong info. http://www.sos.mo.gov/adrules/csr/current/3csr/3c10-7.pdf Read page 6


----------



## zap

The_Bonecrusher said:


> man if your out in this wind hunting good luck


Cant kill em from the couch. I parked on a hill and was concerned that the camper might be on its side when I got back.

marty


----------



## zap

BaxMaine said:


> Good luck Marty, Lookin forward to some pics!


I probably wont do very well as Missouri does not allow baiting.:wink:

marty


----------



## [email protected]

mobowhntr said:


> That is Wrong info. Do not listen to that Zap. You can use a Bow during any season provided you have the proper tag and wear orange.


Why do people argue something that is so easy to look up? Yeah...you can use a bow, but not to fill a gun tag during ML season. Look at page 13 of the Fall Deer and Turkey Booklet, found via PDF here:http://www.mdc.mo.gov/regs/

I can't copy and paste it in for some reason, but this is what it says. Keep in mind the "methods" portion is in contrast to other firearms season methods allowed, which point to a list on another page that does include a bow.

*Muzzleloader Portion*

This portion of the firearms season allows hunters additional time to hunt using muzzleloaders only.

*Season Dates *
Dec 19-29 statewide 

*Methods*
- muzzleloading or cap-and-ball firearm....
- multiple barrel muzzleloading or cap-and-ball firearm...


----------



## cptbrain

Good luck and happy hunting!:darkbeer:


----------



## [email protected]

mobowhntr said:


> Thats right bow season is closed. But if you have a Rifle tag and wear orange you can use a bow. Read the regs. before telling people the wrong info. http://www.sos.mo.gov/adrules/csr/current/3csr/3c10-7.pdf Read page 6


I suggest you go check the rules out yourself before telling someone something that would get them a ticket. Yes during other portions of firearms season, NO not during the muzzleloading only season which is right now. At least that is a no, can't use fill that tag with the bow. Can hunt with the archery tags.


----------



## zap

[email protected] said:


> Why do people argue something that is so easy to look up? Yeah...you can use a bow, but not to fill a gun tag during ML season. Look at page 13 of the Fall Deer and Turkey Booklet, found via PDF here:http://www.mdc.mo.gov/regs/
> 
> I can't copy and paste it in for some reason, but this is what it says. Keep in mind the "methods" portion is in contrast to other firearms season methods allowed, which point to a list on another page that does include a bow.
> 
> *Muzzleloader Portion*
> 
> This portion of the firearms season allows hunters additional time to hunt using muzzleloaders only.
> 
> *Season Dates *
> Dec 19-29 statewide
> 
> *Methods*
> - muzzleloading or cap-and-ball firearm....
> - multiple barrel muzzleloading or cap-and-ball firearm...


I appreciate everyone input on the gun tag. I will confirm the rules on Saturday. Until then I will go by what was told me.
I read the deer regs and thats why I asked two MDC employees about it.
Area manager and co. I specifically said with bow.
They said that was ok.

marty


----------



## [email protected]

Marty, just keep in mind that our code is a permissive code and tells you what you can do, rather than listing what you cannot do. The fall booklet is very specific in its list of methods allowed and the bow is listed for every season except the ML Portion. Of course a difference in ML and Nov Firearms is that archery season is not closed during the ML, so you can be out there with an archery tag.

If you have MDC folks telling you it's ok, then I would say you are safe from ticket...but, it's pretty plainly written otherwise.

Good luck hunting.


----------



## zap

[email protected] said:


> Marty, just keep in mind that our code is a permissive code and tells you what you can do, rather than listing what you cannot do. The fall booklet is very specific in its list of methods allowed and the bow is listed for every season except the ML Portion. Of course a difference in ML and Nov Firearms is that archery season is not closed during the ML, so you can be out there with an archery tag.
> 
> If you have MDC folks telling you it's ok, then I would say you are safe from ticket...but, it's pretty plainly written otherwise.
> 
> Good luck hunting.


You are correct, it is written differently.
I asked area manager of archery only area if I could fill gun tag during m/l season at his area. I asked same of a co at that area when I was checked. I wll check again on saturday.
I appreciate your input as I want to be legal.

marty


----------



## RNT

zap said:


> Pictures are no problem, but they may not have dead deer in them.:sad:
> 
> marty


:wink: lets hope they do, I will be hoping for you!!!:wink:


----------



## zap

RNT said:


> :wink: lets hope they do, I will be hoping for you!!!:wink:


Praying would be better.

marty


----------



## Championman

*might get a ticket anyway*

Even if told by a MDC employee, the GW may well write a ticket if someone tags an archery kill with his firearm tag used during the ML season. As shown in the regs....ML is ML only...even though archery is open and you can use your archery tag during that ML season....General firearm season is different in that you can use the bow and tag with the firearm tag. One might get out of it....might not.

I am confident of the regs. However, if I was doubting it at all I think I'd play it safe and carry and use the archery tags....go buy another antlerless archery if needed further into the hunt. I know you have a MDC employee telling you different, but unfortunately they can be wrong too. It is our responsiblity to know the regs and the GW will most likely view it that way.

Odd rule too, if you are hunting on the archery tag, even during the ML season, you don't have to wear orange??? If I read and understand that correctly??? However, a hunter during the same ML season carrying a ML would have to have orange on.

Good luck and stay safe out there....:rock-on:


----------



## zap

Championman said:


> Even if told by a MDC employee, the GW may well write a ticket if someone tags an archery kill with his firearm tag used during the ML season. As shown in the regs....ML is ML only...even though archery is open and you can use your archery tag during that ML season....General firearm season is different in that you can use the bow and tag with the firearm tag. One might get out of it....might not.
> 
> I am confident of the regs. However, if I was doubting it at all I think I'd play it safe and carry and use the archery tags....go buy another antlerless archery if needed further into the hunt. I know you have a MDC employee telling you different, but unfortunately they can be wrong too. It is our responsiblity to know the regs and the GW will most likely view it that way.
> 
> Odd rule too, if you are hunting on the archery tag, even during the ML season, you don't have to wear orange??? If I read and understand that correctly??? However, a hunter during the same ML season carrying a ML would have to have orange on.
> 
> Good luck and stay safe out there....:rock-on:


Appreciate the info.
I asked a game warden during gun season if I could use a leftovr gun tag on an archer kill during m/l season. She said yes. 

I will take the time t clarify this on Saturday.

Merry xmas

marty


----------



## JustinM

Zap, I'm doing the same as you are.... Sitting in my tent hudlied around my little wood stove over here by trenton. Going to be hunting for a week to a week and a half. Hunting public with the bow. Good luck but I think movement is going to be super slow the next 3 days because of the wind... 36 mph gust tomorrow woohoo


----------



## [email protected]

You guys camping out this time of year, Christmas even, in that kinda weather are some hard core dudes, I'll say that.


----------



## JustinM

Actually if using a bow you do not have to wear orange regaurdless if the area your hunting. Its in the deer and turkey reg book they put out.

And about the hardcore thing some might disagree and say stupidity lol but I always just say I'm hardcore sounds better to me


----------



## zap

JustinM said:


> Zap, I'm doing the same as you are.... Sitting in my tent hudlied around my little wood stove over here by trenton. Going to be hunting for a week to a week and a half. Hunting public with the bow. Good luck but I think movement is going to be super slow the next 3 days because of the wind... 36 mph gust tomorrow woohoo


Man its cold, I had to go outside for a minute. BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.
They gotta eat and drnk, and I dont think anything is going to be moving around tonite.
My vote would be midday tommorrow. We will see, but I dont think I will be at in pre dawn. 
LOL

marty


----------



## zap

JustinM said:


> Zap, I'm doing the same as you are.... Sitting in my tent hudlied around my little wood stove over here by trenton. Going to be hunting for a week to a week and a half. Hunting public with the bow. Good luck but I think movement is going to be super slow the next 3 days because of the wind... 36 mph gust tomorrow woohoo


Where is Trenton?

marty


----------



## crooked stick

JustinM said:


> Zap, I'm doing the same as you are.... Sitting in my tent hudlied around my little wood stove over here by trenton. Going to be hunting for a week to a week and a half. Hunting public with the bow. Good luck but I think movement is going to be super slow the next 3 days because of the wind... 36 mph gust tomorrow woohoo


Sitting in a tent in this weather...??:shocked: I hope you're not stiff as a board come mornin..:smow:


----------



## JustinM

zap said:


> Where is Trenton?
> 
> marty


North of chillicothe on 65 hwy

Yeah its cold keeping the stove full for sure.... Been sleeting for last couple hrs got close to half inch of ice ... Not good... Might be stuck here weather I want to be or not


----------



## RNT

zap said:


> Praying would be better.
> 
> marty


I can do that. :wink:


----------



## P DOG

Zap, and Justinm I wish I was out there doing the same thing you guys are doing! Camping,hunting in those conditions are a blast been a couple years since I have done it. I hope you guys have some luck on your side.


----------



## having fun now

Hope you have good luck. Keep us posted. I'm thinking of a DIY Missouri hunt myself for next year. I know hunting by yourself is tough. Probably what i'll have to do also. Good luck, hunt hard.


----------



## JustinM

Well I sit out this mourning hunt... Winds in excess of 30 MPH snowing like a banchee with ice underneath.... Waiting till the evening hunt.


----------



## 4X-24 BOB

You boys are tougher than I am !!:mg: If the wind dies down I will think about sittin in a tree !!


I never figured out why you can kill a deer with almost anything during Firearms season and be OK ! But ML season its ML only !!


----------



## zap

JustinM said:


> North of chillicothe on 65 hwy
> 
> Yeah its cold keeping the stove full for sure.... Been sleeting for last couple hrs got close to half inch of ice ... Not good... Might be stuck here weather I want to be or not


Fountain Grove?

marty


----------



## zap

P DOG said:


> Zap, and Justinm I wish I was out there doing the same thing you guys are doing! Camping,hunting in those conditions are a blast been a couple years since I have done it. I hope you guys have some luck on your side.


A blast of cold air for sure. Above 0 wind chill sometime today would be nice. But we wont get that. Its a good time to look for tracks with the fresh snow, at least moving around will be warmer than sitting.

marty


----------



## zap

having fun now said:


> Hope you have good luck. Keep us posted. I'm thinking of a DIY Missouri hunt myself for next year. I know hunting by yourself is tough. Probably what i'll have to do also. Good luck, hunt hard.


It can be hard to stay motivated, especially when its cold. I started this thread to help me stay pumped.

marty


----------



## zap

JustinM said:


> Well I sit out this mourning hunt... Winds in excess of 30 MPH snowing like a banchee with ice underneath.... Waiting till the evening hunt.


I slept in, Getting coffee and food going and will get out in about an hr or so. I plan to walk the transition lines to look for tracks and droppings. Damn cold out, my doggie looked out the door and jumped back in bed! WE were both under the covers last nite trying to keep warm as possible. The heat works but it was still chilly.
Best and keep us posted.

marty


----------



## zap

4X-24 BOB said:


> You boys are tougher than I am !!:mg: If the wind dies down I will think about sittin in a tree !!
> 
> 
> I never figured out why you can kill a deer with almost anything during Firearms season and be OK ! But ML season its ML only !! [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> No tree today for me, to windy and cold. Ill be out there though, we will have to see for how long.:wink:
> 
> marty


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

Sunday and maybe saturday should be some good hunting after this storm system gets a bit farther away.:darkbeer:


----------



## zap

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> Sunday and maybe saturday should be some good hunting after this storm system gets a bit farther away.:darkbeer:


I agree. 

marty


----------



## Igofish2

*Tag Soup*

All the posts that state the muzzleloader season is only for muzzlerloaders are CORRECT. Nothing BUT muzzleloaders. Unless you plan on going hunting with a muzzleloader between now and the 29th, you can go ahead and boil some water,for your firearm tag soup, to stay warm. Try to stay warm. :wink:
Alot more snow & cold coming your way. I've been to Nodaway Valley a few times and there ain't much to block that NW wind. 

Have fun:santa:


----------



## zap

Looks like you are correct, I must have misunderstood the area manager when he said I could use it here during m/l season. Or maybe he misunderstood my ?. 

Nodaway is a hard area to bowhunt, but its archery only. 

marty


----------



## zap

Tried to drive to another part of the area, no go. 3' drifts on the road, got high centered but managed to get to another parking area near there. Here is the view, I plan to walk the brush before dark.










marty


----------



## Stanley

I'm glad I'm where it is warm. Home.


----------



## snapper tapper

In Mo you can hunt with a bow during m/l season. You can also hunt with a bow during rifle season as long as you have a firearms tag. You have to buy the firearm tag if you hunt with a bow during rifle season only. Otherwise, you are ok. Unless this has changed this year you are ok. I was in this same situation a few years back. DNR said they needed to update the legal means of taking game chart.


----------



## pybowhtr

jwdrummer01 said:


> That is wrong info also. Bow season is closed during the rifle season (Nov 14-24.)


a bow is a legal weapon on your rifle tag. good hunting and dont forget to wear your orange during rifle time


----------



## zap

snapper tapper said:


> In Mo you can hunt with a bow during m/l season. You can also hunt with a bow during rifle season as long as you have a firearms tag. You have to buy the firearm tag if you hunt with a bow during rifle season only. Otherwise, you are ok. Unless this has changed this year you are ok. I was in this same situation a few years back. DNR said they needed to update the legal means of taking game chart.


Thats what I was told by a game warden and the area manager. 
The people posting that you cant are trying to help and I appreciate that, but I believe you can. I have my bow tags anyway, so I can use those.

marty


----------



## zap

Stanley said:


> I'm glad I'm where it is warm. Home.


Its fairly warm in the camper. But its nasty outside, I parked near where I got my rig high centered, the plow came by and tried to get past where I got stuck. He gave up after a half hour! This is home for now.

marty


----------



## snapper tapper

your good to go zap you just have to read the whole book to find the correct info. It states the legal means during firearms seasons on another page. It's just not reflected on the chart. I guess it makes it easy for people just wanting to gun hunt. Anyway, good luck and show us some pics when you kill.


----------



## zap

snapper tapper said:


> your good to go zap you just have to read the whole book to find the correct info. It states the legal means during firearms seasons on another page. It's just not reflected on the chart. I guess it makes it easy for people just wanting to gun hunt. Anyway, good luck and show us some pics when you kill.


Thanks, I am going to check the regs asap with the office. That may be a while since the plow cant even get down the road. 
I am going to get ready to go for a walk with my bow. Cant kill em from the camper. 

marty


----------



## zap

I am out the door, parked at south most parking on Hwy U, just off hwy Y. Walking west from the rig. If I dont update the thread by 6:30 someone call the holt county sheriff and send em for me. 
Better safe than sorry.

marty


----------



## [email protected]

Who wants action on the bow with a ML tag? $100 bucks? How bout $500? PM me by 9:00 tonight with your bets. You very simply cannot use a bow to fill a firearms tag during ML season. The regs are very specific, but yet very simple.

Be carefull out there tonight, and good luck.


----------



## Igofish2

[email protected] said:


> Why do people argue something that is so easy to look up? Yeah...you can use a bow, but not to fill a gun tag during ML season. Look at page 13 of the Fall Deer and Turkey Booklet, found via PDF here:http://www.mdc.mo.gov/regs/
> 
> I can't copy and paste it in for some reason, but this is what it says. Keep in mind the "methods" portion is in contrast to other firearms season methods allowed, which point to a list on another page that does include a bow.
> 
> *Muzzleloader Portion*
> 
> This portion of the firearms season allows hunters additional time to hunt using muzzleloaders only.
> 
> *Season Dates *
> Dec 19-29 statewide
> 
> *Methods*
> - muzzleloading or cap-and-ball firearm....
> - multiple barrel muzzleloading or cap-and-ball firearm...


This is a correct quote from the 2009 fall deer & turkey regs.
"MUZZLERLOADER PORTION"
This portion of the firearms season allows hunter additional time to hunt using muzzleloaders ONLY.


----------



## zap

Made it back, jumped a small 8 at 20 while following some tracks. I had a chance as he stood up but wasnt sure about him having 4 or not. I got a good look as he bounded away. Its good to see a buck so close, I am pumped for the AM.

marty


----------



## mobowhntr

Igofish2 said:


> All the posts that state the muzzleloader season is only for muzzlerloaders are CORRECT. Nothing BUT muzzleloaders. Unless you plan on going hunting with a muzzleloader between now and the 29th, you can go ahead and boil some water,for your firearm tag soup, to stay warm. Try to stay warm. :wink:
> Alot more snow & cold coming your way. I've been to Nodaway Valley a few times and there ain't much to block that NW wind.
> 
> Have fun:santa:


You can use a bow as long as you have bow tags during muzzleloader portion. You just cant use a bow to fill a rifle tag during the muzzleloader portion as Robin has pointed out. Archery season is only closed during the Nov. firearms portion but it is legal to use a bow at that time to fill a firearm tag. Since Marty has Archery tags he is fine to hunt with the bow.


----------



## zap

The deer regs states the firearms seasons, including m/l.
The same page states bow is legal method of take.
The regs later contradict this.
Unclear at best.


marty


----------



## JustinM

Well the evening sit was uneventful, nothing but a couple wood peckers and cardinals. One thing it was cold but I made due till dark... Seen some fresh tracks when I went in under my stand. Tomorrow is suppose to be windier so I don't figure much will move.


----------



## zap

JustinM said:


> Well the evening sit was uneventful, nothing but a couple wood peckers and cardinals. One thing it was cold but I made due till dark... Seen some fresh tracks when I went in under my stand. Tomorrow is suppose to be windier so I don't figure much will move.


I hope you have better luck tommorrow.

marty


----------



## brushdog

ZAP and JUSTIN, best of luck to both of you, your both nuts, but best of luck to you anyway. I hope you both smash a monster on your trip. you have definitley earned it. i will be joining you in this crappy weather for the next couple of days, not near as bad here on the east coast weather wise. Stay warm, and shoot accurate!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## t-tomshooter

*Big buck!*

I went out muzzleloading this evening and the deer were already in the field an hour before dark, 6 does, they kept feeding and then the wind picked up and it got dark, i waited just to see what deer came out after dark and sure enough a giant bruiser buck tall, wide, and massive! i seen him only once during bowseason. Im going to move my ground blind about 100yds back in the timber for tomorrow nite!! good luck all you late season hunters, stay warm Zap!


----------



## zap

t-tomshooter said:


> I went out muzzleloading this evening and the deer were already in the field an hour before dark, 6 does, they kept feeding and then the wind picked up and it got dark, i waited just to see what deer came out after dark and sure enough a giant bruiser buck tall, wide, and massive! i seen him only once during bowseason. Im going to move my ground blind about 100yds back in the timber for tomorrow nite!! good luck all you late season hunters, stay warm Zap!


That sounds like a good plan.
I wish you the best also.

marty


----------



## zap

brushdog said:


> ZAP and JUSTIN, best of luck to both of you, your both nuts, but best of luck to you anyway. I hope you both smash a monster on your trip. you have definitley earned it. i will be joining you in this crappy weather for the next couple of days, not near as bad here on the east coast weather wise. Stay warm, and shoot accurate!!!!:thumbs_up


Thanks, this thread is helping me keep motivated. I apprecite your input.
I saw a buck within 20 so the trips a success already.

marty


----------



## MO_Bow

I will be out hunting here in MO tomorrow and all next week with yall.. Time to fight this weather after fillin up on some holiday dinner


----------



## zap

MO_Bow said:


> I will be out hunting here in MO tomorrow and all next week with yall.. Time to fight this weather after fillin up on some holiday dinner


Where are you hunting?

marty


----------



## bigracklover

Both you boys be safe, this kind of weather aint nothing to take lightly. I'll be saying a prayer before I go to bed tonite :wink:


----------



## The_Bonecrusher

Zap hope your keeping warm out there ,i will be out hunting this after noon and tomorrow. good luck


----------



## zap

bigracklover said:


> Both you boys be safe, this kind of weather aint nothing to take lightly. I'll be saying a prayer before I go to bed tonite :wink:


I appreciate your concern, saftey is a primary consideration, especially when alone. Murphy can show up anytime. I am glad I got myself dug out of that drift yesterday, the plow came thru after and he gave up on clearing it after 45 minutes. Some farmers had a tractor with a rear blade over there this morning, I dont think they did any good. 

The wind has died down!!!!!!!!!!!
Slept in until 9am :thumbs_do.
Going to set another stand, in a little while.

marty


----------



## zap

The_Bonecrusher said:


> Zap hope your keeping warm out there ,i will be out hunting this after noon and tomorrow. good luck


Where are you hunting? 
Its warm in the old camper now that the high winds have subsided.
I used alot of propane the last 2 days, had to turn the Big Buddy off for a little this morning. 

marty


----------



## Lonestar63

zap said:


> I appreciate your concern, saftey is a primary consideration, especially when alone. Murphy can show up anytime. I am glad I got myself dug out of that drift yesterday, the plow came thru after and he gave up on clearing it after 45 minutes. Some farmers had a tractor with a rear blade over there this morning, I dont think they did any good.
> 
> The wind has died down!!!!!!!!!!!
> Slept in until 9am :thumbs_do.
> Going to set another stand, in a little while.
> 
> marty



This is me yesterday trying to clear my road, my drive, and my neighbors road.

I can only imagine what it's like further North......











Good luck Marty, and most of all be careful, especially if your hanging or climbing in a tree stand.....


----------



## floater

Good luck, Marty.


----------



## zap

Lonestar63 said:


> This is me yesterday trying to clear my road, my drive, and my neighbors road.
> 
> I can only imagine what it's like further North......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck Marty, and most of all be careful, especially if your hanging or climbing in a tree stand.....


The road is open to the north, I think. But south is no go.
I always wear a harness and use two lineman belts, the only problem is my bucket with the strap on ladder straps, and the offset brackets was stolen on the way up. Must have been at wal mart in St. Joseph. Bow lines, strap on steps, stand straps and other stuff was in there. I have L/W sticks, and some straps for the stands. I am going to have to figure something out.
I appreciate the concern.









Definately a winter wonderland.
marty


----------



## t-tomshooter

That pic looks like a good spot to hunt, should be plenty of food for them to browse on in there! i just got back from a mile hike couldnt make the 4-wheeler go through the 5ft drift by the gate, picked up both cameras and just checked them, few little bucks lots of does one fox, and a big bodied buck that lost his antlers already! Take'em easy Zap!


----------



## South Man

Good luck Bud, tough part is doing it solo! Have a great time!


----------



## The_Bonecrusher

> Where are you hunting?
> Its warm in the old camper now that the high winds have subsided.
> I used alot of propane the last 2 days, had to turn the Big Buddy off for a little this morning.
> 
> marty


Mid Missouri Phelps County


----------



## zap

t-tomshooter said:


> That pic looks like a good spot to hunt, should be plenty of food for them to browse on in there! i just got back from a mile hike couldnt make the 4-wheeler go through the 5ft drift by the gate, picked up both cameras and just checked them, few little bucks lots of does one fox, and a big bodied buck that lost his antlers already! Take'em easy Zap!


I walked those brushy spots early afternoon, no fresh deer sign at all. I jumped a small 8 last nite in there, (right under the biggest tree on the left side of the pic) but nothing moved in that area this morning. Sat a stand late afternoon till dark about a mile away and nada. Plan to sit that stand again at dawn.

marty


----------



## zap

South Man said:


> Good luck Bud, tough part is doing it solo! Have a great time!


Thanks, it can be hard alone. I started this thread to help keep my motivation up.
I appreciate all the posts from you guys.


marty


----------



## zap

The_Bonecrusher said:


> Mid Missouri Phelps County


I wish you luck over there. 

marty


----------



## MO_Bow

Marty I'll be huntin here in cass county.


----------



## zap

MO_Bow said:


> Marty I'll be huntin here in cass county.


Thats by KC?

marty


----------



## zap

floater said:


> Good luck, Marty.


Thanks, I appreciate that.High of 22 for the next week.
The deer have to eat. I hope they start moving during shootng light.

marty


----------



## Whack Master

*good luck*

I am trying to fill tags up here in N.Dak haven't been out since the blizzard started hope to make it out Monday night good luck down their


----------



## zap

Thanks, I wish you the best of luck also.

marty


----------



## Chromie

not much deer movement in the middle of the state either, I haven't seen a thing in 2 days.....ML season is coming to a close fast, and still one tag to fill, wish I hadn't bought it....3 archery tags left too....hope you have better luck than I....be safe...


----------



## zap

Chromie said:


> not much deer movement in the middle of the state either, I haven't seen a thing in 2 days.....ML season is coming to a close fast, and still one tag to fill, wish I hadn't bought it....3 archery tags left too....hope you have better luck than I....be safe...


Where do you think they are hiding?
Maybe midday movement in thicker cover?
I am going to try midday!

Luck to you also, and of course be safe.

marty


----------



## bownrut09

hey zap, u seeing alot of antlerless bucks??? I've got land a little further north than where u are at...NE of bethany, Im going to head up there in a few days....tag soup doesn't seem that great


----------



## zap

bownrut09 said:


> hey zap, u seeing alot of antlerless bucks??? I've got land a little further north than where u are at...NE of bethany, Im going to head up there in a few days....tag soup doesn't seem that great












Not seeing much of anything. Saw an 8 on Christmas, following tracks in the snow. Jumped him at 20 or so. Walked 1 1/2 miles of brush yesterday around noon, no tracks. In treestand yesterday evening 2:30-5:45 NADA.
Slept in this morning till 8, its hard to get yourself out at daybreak when its 5 degrees.
Nodaway is a hard area to bowhunt, plus the best part has been inacessable for 2 days. They got the road clear yesterday, but with the trailer on I am not sure if I can get in and out on that road. It dead ends and I need room to turn around. 

Tag soup is accepptable only if I have done all I can, still have 2+ weeks.

I am going to get in farther and set a stand for a midday sit.
I need to find where the movement is. 
Probably go up north to another area after the m/l season is over. I have always seen deer there in the past years.

Coffee is starting to kick in, so I should be out of the camper in an hr. or so.

How far is Bethany from N/W Andrew county?
Where are you coming from?

marty


----------



## eleiteshooter99

good luck wish we still had snow in ohio its all gone


----------



## armedic1

I'll be headin up there the last week of bowseason to central MO... Hope the weather gets a little better.


----------



## The_Bonecrusher

seen six doe yesterday after noon they were in the hayfields all ready at 1:30 till dark


----------



## 4X-24 BOB

The should be yarded up now ! If you find one you should find a bunch ! :wink: Grain fields or if you can find locust trees , they really like those locust pods when it gets cold and snow on ! Good Luck !:darkbeer:


----------



## t-tomshooter

Hey last night the bucks were out as well as the does, i had the funnest hunt of the year, i got to watch a big ol' 10pt feed with a nice 9pt and a good 8pt with one brocken up 4pt! there were 5 does with them in that same bean field! It was a blast just finally seeing some bucks! Good luck today Zap:wink:


----------



## zap

Shot a doe at noon:mg:, pics later. I need to move the rig, cannot download while roaming.

marty


----------



## kda082

Success!!! Nice job. I've been following your thread. I hunted geese this AM and froze my tail off. Can't imagine hunting solo, out of state, sub freezing temps. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## mjbrady

zap said:


> Shot a doe at noon:mg:, pics later. I need to move the rig, cannot download while roaming.
> 
> marty


Awesome! Can't wait!


----------



## zap

!8 yards off the ground.
Still hunting a fairly open woodlot between two cut bean fields.
Lots of beds and tracks in the snow.
Saw a bunch of deer running through the north field, thought I jumped them.
Looked through the binos, they are running at me!!!!!!:thumbs_up

Picked a spot between some trees, got knelt down and ready.
About a dozen deer, some bucks in the back of the pack.
The first 4 does got west of me and I picked my time to draw. The first two spooked, but didnt go very far. Nailed one at 18. The bucks were still 50 yards away. I figured I was gonna get busted as the next few does were headed right at me, and the first one was headed to get my wind. The first doe hung around for about 5 minutes at 30, but only one doe tag. The bucks stayed in the bean field for about 10 minutes looking at the dead doe. Then headed back the way they came. Gonna set a stand in there tommorrow morning!









Where she dropped.









Entry.









Exit.

On the ground surrounded by deer, WHAT A RUSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

marty


----------



## zap

kda082 said:


> Success!!! Nice job. I've been following your thread. I hunted geese this AM and froze my tail off. Can't imagine hunting solo, out of state, sub freezing temps. Can't wait to see the pics.


Thanks.

marty


----------



## zap

4X-24 BOB said:


> The should be yarded up now ! If you find one you should find a bunch ! :wink: Grain fields or if you can find locust trees , they really like those locust pods when it gets cold and snow on ! Good Luck !:darkbeer:


Your right about that, about a dozen together. 3 bucks. Two legal and one of those was pretty good!

marty


----------



## mjbrady

Sweet story and great shot! I been following along on your hunt hoping you would connect on a Monster, but a doe is always a welcome addition to my freezer as well. You have done what a lot of guys are not capable of doing and you should be proud!


----------



## zap

mjbrady said:


> Sweet story and great shot! I been following along on your hunt hoping you would connect on a Monster, but a doe is always a welcome addition to my freezer as well. You have done what a lot of guys are not capable of doing and you should be proud!


Thanks, a dead doe is better than watching the deer run away. That was a pretty open woodlot. No way the bucks were going to get to me before I got busted. Tommorrow in a tree, same spot.

marty


----------



## IndyRidgerunner

Great job. Go get your buck now.


----------



## zap

IndyRidgerunner said:


> Great job. Go get your buck now.



Thanks.
I dont know if I will get one, but I am sure going to try.


marty


----------



## JustinM

Movement is slow over but it looks like I an hunting the wrong part of the day... Did hunt midday yesterday but it was a no go. In a tree now on a inside corner of a bean field. Plenty of fresh sign thinking it happened early today. 

Congrats marty of the doe!


----------



## zap

JustinM said:


> Movement is slow over but it looks like I an hunting the wrong part of the day... Did hunt midday yesterday but it was a no go. In a tree now on a inside corner of a bean field. Plenty of fresh sign thinking it happened early today.
> 
> Congrats marty of the doe!


Thanks.
You will get it figured out.

marty


----------



## t-tomshooter

Awesome congrats! fine looking doe!:wink:


----------



## The_Bonecrusher

nice doe good job


----------



## rcmjr

great job, congratulations on the doe!! Keep an eye on the bucks, they won't go far from where you saw them. You may be in deer the rest of your hunt.


----------



## tmoran

*Nice Job*

Congrats Marty. I've enjoyed the thread. Thanks


----------



## zap

t-tomshooter said:


> Awesome congrats! fine looking doe!:wink:


Thanks, I appreciate it.

marty


----------



## zap

The_Bonecrusher said:


> nice doe good job


Thanks, I hope you have good hunting the rest of the season.

marty


----------



## zap

rcmjr said:


> great job, congratulations on the doe!! Keep an eye on the bucks, they won't go far from where you saw them. You may be in deer the rest of your hunt.


Thanks, I plan to move a stand in there tommorrow. I would imagine if I sit it for a few days they will be back. The biggest one was nice, I didnt get a real good view. I was crawling to the edge of the woodlot in case they decided to come closer. None of the deer ever got my wind. I think they will be back through there, there was lots of tracks in the woodlot and about a dozen day old beds. 
Thanks for the advice, I appreciate it.

marty


----------



## zap

tmoran said:


> Congrats Marty. I've enjoyed the thread. Thanks


Thank you, 19 more days to the season.

marty


----------



## jlamp

Thats cool man. Love to shoot one in the snow someday!
Congrats


----------



## BMoeller

Good shot on the doe! Can you use antlerless tags at Nodaway Valley? Just to make sure you don't go using those tags when you may have to burn your any deer tag. I'll check on the MDC site.

Didn't see it.


----------



## BMoeller

Hey Zap, you happen to notice any coyote sign, or spotted any?


----------



## booner

I can't remember when I've enjoyed reading a thread as much as I have this one!! Zap congrats on a heckuva trophy!! Looking forward to reading more!! Keep us informed!! :darkbeer:


----------



## 4X-24 BOB

Good job !! Nothin like shootin one while on the ground !! :darkbeer:


----------



## Lonestar63

Congrats on the doe!! :thumbs_up

Had a similar experience couple of weeks ago.

Walking out of my creek after a morning hunt, saw deer running toward me.

I knelt down in the grass, and one young doe in heat was being chased by 4 bucks. They all ran by at about 20 yards.

Biggest buck was only about a 120" buck, so they got a pass, but it was still a cool experience. Would of been real cool if the Monster I've seen was involved in that chase.

Good luck, and stay safe......


----------



## eleiteshooter99

good job atleast your seeing them now


----------



## dmarwick

I am enjoying the thread. Thanks for the virtual hunt.


----------



## bigracklover

Way to go Mr. Zap! At least you got one down, she'll make for some mighty fine camp meat :darkbeer:

Good luck on the bucks, sounds like you've found a good spot :thumbs_up


----------



## zap

BMoeller said:


> Hey Zap, you happen to notice any coyote sign, or spotted any?


Just a little.

marty


----------



## zap

booner said:


> I can't remember when I've enjoyed reading a thread as much as I have this one!! Zap congrats on a heckuva trophy!! Looking forward to reading more!! Keep us informed!! :darkbeer:


Thanks, will do.

marty


----------



## zap

4X-24 BOB said:


> Good job !! Nothin like shootin one while on the ground !! :darkbeer:


First time for me, I have had some chances before but blew it. Put those experiances to use and got this one!.

marty


----------



## zap

Lonestar63 said:


> Congrats on the doe!! :thumbs_up
> 
> Had a similar experience couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Walking out of my creek after a morning hunt, saw deer running toward me.
> 
> I knelt down in the grass, and one young doe in heat was being chased by 4 bucks. They all ran by at about 20 yards.
> 
> Biggest buck was only about a 120" buck, so they got a pass, but it was still a cool experience. Would of been real cool if the Monster I've seen was involved in that chase.
> 
> Good luck, and stay safe......


Thanks and will keep saftey in mind.
And thanks to all you guys for posting, really helpful keeping motivation up.

marty

marty


----------



## Steve in KC

Hey Zap, if you keep striking out up by Mound City, I can put you on some great public land (just ask Mudshack).


----------



## tmoran

show me some horns Marty!!!


----------



## zap

Steve in KC said:


> Hey Zap, if you keep striking out up by Mound City, I can put you on some great public land (just ask Mudshack).


Thanks, I will take all the help I can get.
But saw deer close yesterday, managed to get a nice doe, off the ground at 18.
Man that will get the old heart pumping!
marty


----------



## zap

tmoran said:


> show me some horns Marty!!!


I am going to try!
Slept until 9, I was wore out. Walking in the snow plus the drag got to me.
Went out for the late afternoon yesterday. Got into drifts up to my waist.
Then fell through some snow covered ice into a ditch, water up to my knees.
Got on my back and backed out of there. Pants were froze solid by the time I got back to the rig. 
I was tired last nite!
Us old guys need our rest.

marty


----------



## zap

Hunted afternoon and evening. Nothing moving where I was, all the sign looked like it was from last nite.
-8 degrees tonite!
Balmy 18 tommorrow.
Tried to get to the area office for water, roads that way are impassable.
State Hwy's open but Holt county roads are bad.
Trying to stay motivated. Hopefully will see deer tommorrow.

marty


----------



## Stanley

Keep us posted.


----------



## zap

Stanley said:


> Keep us posted.


Thanks, Stanley. 

marty


----------



## bigracklover

zap said:


> Trying to stay motivated.


Just think of us poor saps who are stuck at work wishing we could be off for 2-3 weeks hunting instead. :darkbeer:

That being said, be careful in that frigid weather and make sure you have enough essentials to get you by in case you can't get out for awhile.


----------



## tmoran

Keep after them Marty. They are there.


----------



## JustinM

Keep after it Marty! I packed up today and headed home after 5 days, I will be back doing the same thing Jan 8th 9th 10th. Hopefully with a little more movement during daylight. I figure the next few days will be good, I was thinking today would be with that sun but it didn't pan out for me this go around. Seemed like most movement was after dark, cause I seen numerous fresh tracks. Heck even a few that was directly under my stand this mourning that wasn't there last night. Also I checked a camera I had hanging and all I was getting was night time pictures on a old road leading to some bean fields. Again good luck, keep us posted and watch the cold!

Justin


----------



## zap

Thanks guys. 
I will keep tring. With the moon and the snow its awful bright outside at nite.
I hope the deer move during shooting light tommorrow.

marty


----------



## zap

JustinM said:


> Keep after it Marty! I packed up today and headed home after 5 days, I will be back doing the same thing Jan 8th 9th 10th. Hopefully with a little more movement during daylight. I figure the next few days will be good, I was thinking today would be with that sun but it didn't pan out for me this go around. Seemed like most movement was after dark, cause I seen numerous fresh tracks. Heck even a few that was directly under my stand this mourning that wasn't there last night. Also I checked a camera I had hanging and all I was getting was night time pictures on a old road leading to some bean fields. Again good luck, keep us posted and watch the cold!
> 
> Justin


Have a safe trip home!

marty


----------



## Stanley

This is actually kind of fun, I’m glad I’m following along in the thread and not the one narrating though.


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

Interesting thread Zap!

Congrat's on the doe BTW. And good luck on a buck!

So what do you do to pass the time away when you're in camp?


Nice pic's too BTW.


----------



## zap

MoBo Act 4:12 said:


> Interesting thread Zap!
> 
> Congrat's on the doe BTW. And good luck on a buck!
> 
> So what do you do to pass the time away when you're in camp?
> 
> Nice pic's too BTW.


Archery talk, watch dvd's, and read.
Cook, and try to keep things orderly.
Walk my doggie, Zap. She is 15 and still hanging in there.
Im going to have to skin and quarter a deer soon. I brought my foodsaver so I will probably butcher it too. Shouldent be a problem freezing it. I will just put it in a job box on the trailer!

I started the thread to keep motivation up and burn out down.
Going to get some more pics tommorrow, I will post them.

marty


----------



## zap

Stanley said:


> This is actually kind of fun, I’m glad I’m following along in the thread and not the one narrating though.


Thanks, Stanley.


marty


----------



## 76Scout-Dad

*Marty!*

Marty! As many have said, stay safe. Good luck too.

Also, which I know is not a problem for you...but EAT. Your body will burn a lot of calories fighting to stay warm.

Have fun and keep the pic's and post's coming. Mainly so we know you aren't froze to death out there.


----------



## JustinM

76Scout-Dad said:


> Marty! As many have said, stay safe. Good luck too.
> 
> Also, which I know is not a problem for you...but EAT. Your body will burn a lot of calories fighting to stay warm.
> 
> Have fun and keep the pic's and post's coming. Mainly so we know you aren't froze to death out there.


You are correct. FOOD and WATER... plus it make you stay on stand longer... I try to carry a candy bar or something with high calories when its real cold out to the stand with me. Plus it kinda makes the day go by with having something to do when movement is super slow. Again good luck Marty... Hope you post up a N. Missouri giant soon. Be Safe


----------



## Stadler18

I was not a member until reading this thread, it is really fun following your hunt. Gonna get out to try and do some hunting myself this afternoon. Good luck and safe hunting.


----------



## OpenSeason1

Zap, congrats on the doe off the ground!!!! Good luck with the bucks up there, I am sure pulling for you! 

I will be heading to Missouri on Thursday to hunt Fri-Sun.


----------



## tguil

Zap,

OK. I just have to know. If you are camped at a management area, how do you connect to the internet. I've hunted quite a bit on public land in northwest Missouri. Late season even, but never under conditions like you are experiencing (and I don't plan ).

Tom


----------



## zap

76Scout-Dad said:


> Marty! As many have said, stay safe. Good luck too.
> 
> Also, which I know is not a problem for you...but EAT. Your body will burn a lot of calories fighting to stay warm.
> 
> Have fun and keep the pic's and post's coming. Mainly so we know you aren't froze to death out there.


Thanks, Matt.

I will keep it coming.

marty


----------



## zap

JustinM said:


> You are correct. FOOD and WATER... plus it make you stay on stand longer... I try to carry a candy bar or something with high calories when its real cold out to the stand with me. Plus it kinda makes the day go by with having something to do when movement is super slow. Again good luck Marty... Hope you post up a N. Missouri giant soon. Be Safe


Ive been drinking lots, the walking in the snow and drifts has been difficult.
Definately staying hydrated, I will make a good dinner tonite. Had linguine and clam sauce with deer staeka yesterday for dinner, oatmeal for breakfast.

marty


----------



## zap

Stadler18 said:


> I was not a member until reading this thread, it is really fun following your hunt. Gonna get out to try and do some hunting myself this afternoon. Good luck and safe hunting.


Welcome to AT!!!!!
Good luck this afternoon.
Be safe also.

marty


----------



## zap

OpenSeason1 said:


> Zap, congrats on the doe off the ground!!!! Good luck with the bucks up there, I am sure pulling for you!
> 
> I will be heading to Missouri on Thursday to hunt Fri-Sun.


Thanks, I hope you have a good trip.

marty


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Zap,
> 
> OK. I just have to know. If you are camped at a management area, how do you connect to the internet. I've hunted quite a bit on public land in northwest Missouri. Late season even, but never under conditions like you are experiencing (and I don't plan ).
> 
> Tom


I have wireless,
thats what I always use. The only problem is finding a camping area where there is a good connection.

marty


----------



## zap

Here is a pic of Zap this morning, she is my 15 yr old doggie. We hung around camp and slept in. 










marty


----------



## OpenSeason1

Great pic of the doggie!! Good luck this afternoon! Keep the updates coming!


----------



## zap

OpenSeason1 said:


> Great pic of the doggie!! Good luck this afternoon! Keep the updates coming!


Where are you huntng in Mo. this weekend?

marty


----------



## WUD DUK

You are gonna show us antlers, right! Good Luck to ya!!


----------



## zap

Whack Master said:


> Not to Hi jak but I thought you would like a No. Dak. update drove around to all my hunting spots looking for deer and tracks found a ton at my honey hole. A doe bedding area know one hunts, so to make a long story short went in a little before 3 pm and had a nice doe down by 4pm and I do love them little NAP nitron broad heads and snow for tracking I didn't need to track though as see went down in less then 25 yards (heart shot) here are a couple pictures one is my idea of a perfect blood trail:mg:


Cograds, glad to have your post. 
The pics dont show.

marty


----------



## fullcontact

NO pics for me


----------



## Whack Master

*Oopps*

I thought I knew what I was doing will try again in a bit


----------



## zap

WUD DUK said:


> You are gonna show us antlers, right! Good Luck to ya!!


I am going to try, right now I am trying to decide how to best replace some parts for my strap on ladders that were stolen. The budget is tight, I need straps and brackets. May go to Savannah, to orschelns tonite.

marty


----------



## tguil

You guys are making me want to head down to NW Missouri again even though the out-of-state permits have gone up quite a bit over the past few years. But then I live on a 40 acres in rural Nebraska and have deer crossing my back yard and my house is a whole lot warmer than my tent. The critters are finally starting to move after our big snow.

I may head down during the snow goose conservation season.

Tom


----------



## islandhuntah

sweet thread, zap congrats on your doe, stay warm wish i was out camping and hunting, i went out yesterday to try my luck and i forgot my release, so my hunt ended pretty quick, goodluck hope you get a giant buck on the ground!!!


----------



## tguil

islandhuntah said:


> .... i forgot my release, so my hunt ended pretty quick.....


See my signature. 

Zap, how much longer do you plan to stay out?

Tom


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> See my signature.
> 
> Zap, how much longer do you plan to stay out?
> 
> Tom


1-15-10

marty


----------



## zap

Went to drive to hunting spot from camp, truck and camper batteries dead.
Glad to have a generator and charger with me. Decided to make a run for ladder straps and charge everything up. Got more doe tags also.
Then I made my way here.








Got a warm shower
and the laundry is going. Need to go to post office in the morning so I plan to stay the nite in the lot. I do not really want to drive at nite as the roads are not great. Murphy shows up at the worst times!!!!!!!!!
I am going to hit it again late morning.

marty


----------



## zap

islandhuntah said:


> sweet thread, zap congrats on your doe, stay warm wish i was out camping and hunting, i went out yesterday to try my luck and i forgot my release, so my hunt ended pretty quick, goodluck hope you get a giant buck on the ground!!!


I wish you the best of luck also.

marty


----------



## DTales

Officially my favorite thread on AT!! Congratulations on the doe and best of luck for the remainder of your hunt.


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

zap said:


> Archery talk, watch dvd's, and read.
> Cook, and try to keep things orderly.
> Walk my doggie, Zap. She is 15 and still hanging in there.
> Im going to have to skin and quarter a deer soon. I brought my foodsaver so I will probably butcher it too. Shouldent be a problem freezing it. I will just put it in a job box on the trailer!
> 
> I started the thread to keep motivation up and burn out down.
> Going to get some more pics tommorrow, I will post them.
> 
> marty


Good looking dog there Zap! 15 huh? I'll bet you're pretty attached to her huh? Sounds like you're keeping yourself non-bored. Reading is good! As well as archerytalk! 

I haven't checked the weather for up-state MO. today Zap, but they've been laying down the liquid salt here in S.E. MO. today! Supposed to get some "stuff" tonight and tommorrow it appears. Nothing real detrimental it appears, but still enough to be a nuisance for traffic by how it sounds. 
Did you have to drag your doe far? If so, i bet that was quite a task huh?
I admire your "hard-coreness"


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> You guys are making me want to head down to NW Missouri again even though the out-of-state permits have gone up quite a bit over the past few years. But then I live on a 40 acres in rural Nebraska and have deer crossing my back yard and my house is a whole lot warmer than my tent. The critters are finally starting to move after our big snow.
> 
> I may head down during the snow goose conservation season.
> 
> Tom


I would like to get to an area farther north, but I am not sure if it is accessable. Kind of rural area, and the roads to it dont go anywhere else. I dont think they would be plowed. Camper is warm, but it was pretty brisk out this am. -10 without wind chill.

marty


----------



## zap

MoBo Act 4:12 said:


> Good looking dog there Zap! 15 huh? I'll bet you're pretty attached to her huh? Sounds like you're keeping yourself non-bored. Reading is good! As well as archerytalk!
> 
> I haven't checked the weather for up-state MO. today Zap, but they've been laying down the liquid salt here in S.E. MO. today! Supposed to get some "stuff" tonight and tommorrow it appears.Nothing real detrimental it appears, but still enough to be a nuisance for traffic by how it sounds.
> Did you have to drag your doe far? If so, i bet that was quite a task huh?
> I admire your "hard-coreness"


My dog is Zap, she is my buddy. Took her name for AT.
Dragged doe on a tobaggan style sled. I was wore out. 1/2 mile. Any farther and skin and quarter at the kill site.
I am not that hard core, camper is warm and Zap is good company. Just need to be careful as things can go bad fast. I wont hunt more than 1/2 mile from the rig. Just in case.
I appreciate your post.

marty


----------



## zap

DTales said:


> Officially my favorite thread on AT!! Congratulations on the doe and best of luck for the remainder of your hunt.


Thanks, I started it to keep motivation up. 
Glad you enjoy it.

marty


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

:thumbs_up


zap said:


> My dog is Zap, she is my buddy. Took her name for AT.
> Dragged doe on a tobaggan style sled. I was wore out. 1/2 mile. Any farther and skin and quarter at the kill site.
> I am not that hard core, camper is warm and Zap is good company. Just need to be careful as things can go bad fast. I wont hunt more than 1/2 mile from the rig. Just in case.
> I appreciate your post.
> 
> marty


Tobaggan sled!....great idea.

So, what are you using for heat in the camper? 


Sounds like you're being wise on your limitations, as far as the distance you allow yourself and all!


----------



## zap

MoBo Act 4:12 said:


> :thumbs_up
> 
> Tobaggan sled!....great idea.
> 
> So, what are you using for heat in the camper?
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're being wise on your limitations, as far as the distance you allow yourself and all!


Big Buddy, I keep it on low most of the time to keep with the budget. It keeps it pretty comfortable, but this morning I could see my breath. 

High really uses propane up. 

I am not as young as I used to be, and feel its better safe than sorry. I was glad I wasnt real far in when I broke thru snow covered ice into knee deep water. Made it back fine. Pants were froze though. 
I am going to use the sled tommorrow to pull a stand and some ladder sticks, will post some pics of it.

marty


----------



## Ksrutjunkie

Hey Marty ive been following your adventure every chance i get awsome job on the doe. It sounds like an adventure. Have you figured out what food source those deer are hitting yet. Good luck to you.


----------



## zap

Ksrutjunkie said:


> Hey Marty ive been following your adventure every chance i get awsome job on the doe. It sounds like an adventure. Have you figured out what food source those deer are hitting yet. Good luck to you.


The doe had hay and some corn in her stomach.
There is some standing corn in the area. But I have not been able to get there, its a dead end road and I am not sure I can get turned around with the trailer. 
I found a cow stuck in a bog here in November, met some of the farmers when I went door to door to get help for her. 
I am going to stop by one of the farmsteads tommorrow and see if they will let me hang the doe and leave the trailer for part of the day.
Doe is froze solid, and I want to get to that other part of the area. Wont chance having to back up for a mile with the trailer on! It was bad enough on Christmes day when I got freed from a drift and had to back up 500 yards.

marty


----------



## zap

Hey [email protected] Aim Low, you were right and I was wrong about the tag. Thanks for the correct info.

marty


----------



## Whack Master

*I love the snow*

Not to Hi Jack your thread but I thought you might like a report from up north..Zap I punched on of my tags with a nice doe yesterday after some scouting drove from hunting spot to hunting spot till I found some fresh tracks then got out and did some leg work and found a spot that was tore up with fresh tracks so I decided to sit that spot earlier then usual and it payed off with a nice fat doe..... 25 yard shot and about a 25 yard blood trail that Stevie Wonder could follow:mg: I am a firm believer in fixed blade broad heads after shooting mechs for a few years. I am using nap nitrons and they may be small but they cut a nice hole and leave a heck of a blood trail . One more doe tag to fill if mother nature will allow our season ends on Sunday so I am cutting it close . Best of luck finding the big one in MO.


----------



## zap

Whack Master said:


> Well I punched on of my tags with a nice doe yesterday after some scouting drove from hunting spot to hunting spot till I found some fresh tracks then got out and did some leg work and found a spot that was tore up with fresh tracks so I decided to sit that spot earlier then usual and it payed off with a nice fat doe..... 25 yard shot and about a 25 yard blood trail that Stevie Wonder could follow:mg: I am a firm believer in fixed blade broad heads after shooting mechs for a few years. I am using nap nitrons and they may be small but they cut a nice hole and leave a hech of a blood trail . One more doe tag to fill if mother nature will allow our season ends on Sunday so I am cutting it close . I will try and post a couple of pictures if I can figure out how


Glad you got the pics to go.
Nice doe, congrads.

marty


----------



## P DOG

Marty keep after it great adventure we are all getting to experience because of you!


----------



## zap

P DOG said:


> Marty keep after it great adventure we are all getting to experience because of you!


Thanks, this thread is helping me a great deal.
I have had trouble in the past staying motivated on late season camping trips.
Hopefully this season will be different.
I appreciate all the posts!

marty


----------



## Backlash

Marty, I just now saw this thread.  Congrats on the doe. Sounds like you have been on a great adventure. Have fun and be safe.

Eric


----------



## zap

Backlash said:


> Marty, I just now saw this thread. Congrats on the doe. Sounds like you have been on a great adventure. Have fun and be safe.
> 
> Eric


Thanks Eric.


marty


----------



## tguil

Marty,

I sure am enjoying your thread. it reminds me of the NW Missouri hunting/camping trips I made a few years ago. On the last one I took like yours, I ended up sliding off the road at Squaw Creek. Be careful.

For some reason I stopped making the trips. I think mostly it was the terribly long nights in a tent. Usually I'd be close enough to a town that I could drive in for supper and a movie. 

You got me thinking that I should do another trip like yours sometime between January 1 and January 15....only I'd stay in some "mom and pop" motels. I have two late season Nebraska doe only firearm permits. It wouldn't be bowhunting but using a .44 mag Redhawk is about the same. (If that doesn't work, my .308 Ruger M77 will. )

Good luck going after that "big buck".

Tom


----------



## 4X-24 BOB

Stay on the grain fields ! Shot an 8 pt out of my bean plot yesterday ! Beans are just about gone off a 2 Acre plot . Every kind of track you can think of in it ! Except Mountain Lion  dont think they like soybeans ! :mg:

Stay after them Zap and stay safe !!:darkbeer:


----------



## OpenSeason1

zap said:


> Where are you huntng in Mo. this weekend?
> 
> marty


I am going to be hunting SE of Sedalia, near Florence. The guy that I hunt with up there has been seeing some really good bucks, one pushing 155!! Would love to get a crack at him! He killed a 135" buck with his muzzleloader the other day.


----------



## lc12

zap said:


> I am going to try, right now I am trying to decide how to best replace some parts for my strap on ladders that were stolen. The budget is tight, I need straps and brackets. May go to Savannah, to orschelns tonite.
> 
> marty


Someone STOLE your straps while you were camping, or before you went on this trip?! Quite the thief if they would take them in this kind of weather!!!
Good luck to you.
Don't know what you are getting this morning where you are at, but here in east central MO we are expecting another three inches of snow. Had to shovel before I left for WORK! At least you are HUNTING!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Marty,
> 
> I sure am enjoying your thread. it reminds me of the NW Missouri hunting/camping trips I made a few years ago. On the last one I took like yours, I ended up sliding off the road at Squaw Creek. Be careful.
> 
> For some reason I stopped making the trips. I think mostly it was the terribly long nights in a tent. Usually I'd be close enough to a town that I could drive in for supper and a movie.
> 
> You got me thinking that I should do another trip like yours sometime between January 1 and January 15....only I'd stay in some "mom and pop" motels. I have two late season Nebraska doe only firearm permits. It wouldn't be bowhunting but using a .44 mag Redhawk is about the same. (If that doesn't work, my .308 Ruger M77 will. )
> 
> Good luck going after that "big buck".
> 
> Tom


Thanks Tom. I am being careful. Got stuck in a drift once and ditch once. Managed to get out of the drift myself, and walked to the nearest house on the ditch, they pulled me out.
The biggest problem I am having is sleeping. Cant seem to get any good sleep until its real late, then I wind up sleeping in until 8 or so. I need to get out there in the early am.
Hope you do your trip and enjoy it.

marty


----------



## zap

4X-24 BOB said:


> Stay on the grain fields ! Shot an 8 pt out of my bean plot yesterday ! Beans are just about gone off a 2 Acre plot . Every kind of track you can think of in it ! Except Mountain Lion  dont think they like soybeans ! :mg:
> 
> Stay after them Zap and stay safe !!:darkbeer:


Thanks for the advice, I have a stand set between two small cut corn fields.








here is the view

















Cut beans on both sides of the corn.
I was going to move it today, but the south wind is not good for where I want to put it.
I may hunt it this evening.
marty


----------



## zap

OpenSeason1 said:


> I am going to be hunting SE of Sedalia, near Florence. The guy that I hunt with up there has been seeing some really good bucks, one pushing 155!! Would love to get a crack at him! He killed a 135" buck with his muzzleloader the other day.


That sounds like a good spot. I wish you luck.
Be careful driving and have fun.

marty


----------



## zap

lc12 said:


> Someone STOLE your straps while you were camping, or before you went on this trip?! Quite the thief if they would take them in this kind of weather!!!
> Good luck to you.
> Don't know what you are getting this morning where you are at, but here in east central MO we are expecting another three inches of snow. Had to shovel before I left for WORK! At least you are HUNTING!!! :darkbeer:


Bucket stolen on the way here at walley world. I dont know what else could have happened to it. Anyway I got some straps and can set 2 more stands!

marty.


----------



## OpenSeason1

That looks like a great place to set up!! Hope you get some action this afternoon.


----------



## zap

I am not sure, its an very open area. I had that tree set on a trip in November, so it was easy to re-set the stand. All the lanes were trimmed. The corn was up then, kind of open now. But the wind is right for it.

marty


----------



## Iluvatar

Marty,

I haven't been on AT much lately, but Backlash told me about your thread. Good luck on your extended hunt. Hope you get a wall-hanger. See you this spring at the 3D shoots.

Jeff


----------



## archeryfreak816

OpenSeason1 said:


> I am going to be hunting SE of Sedalia, near Florence. The guy that I hunt with up there has been seeing some really good bucks, one pushing 155!! Would love to get a crack at him! He killed a 135" buck with his muzzleloader the other day.


i live just 30 miles west of there, small world


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

Bump for Zap!


Nice pic's of your treestand site!

Is the snow a crunchy snow, where you can hear them coming from a good distance, or more of a powdery, quiet type snow?


----------



## zap

Iluvatar said:


> Marty,
> 
> I haven't been on AT much lately, but Backlash told me about your thread. Good luck on your extended hunt. Hope you get a wall-hanger. See you this spring at the 3D shoots.
> 
> Jeff


Thanks, Jeff.
See you then.

marty


----------



## Lonestar63

Thought about you a couple of days ago Zap, and i decided to get out in a stand, even though everything was snowed in. I thought heck, that guys hunting in a lot tougher conditions than you are.

Not my biggest buck, but it was a very cool hunt, one of my best shots, and i hope it inspires you a bit, although hopefully you kill a big un.......




























*
Entry hole......*









*
Exit hole.......*


----------



## zap

MoBo Act 4:12 said:


> Bump for Zap!
> 
> 
> Nice pic's of your treestand site!
> 
> Is the snow a crunchy snow, where you can hear them coming from a good distance, or more of a powdery, quiet type snow?


Snows not that noisey, but its not quiet.

Sat in that treestand this afternoon till dark 30.
Lots of deer and turkey movement after 3:30.
Some does came out of the timber in this pic, at the point.










They keep looking back, about sunset a nice buck came out of the same spot. Its across the road, private ground. There are alot of tracks going from the public area into that timber at the road. Maybe good for a pre dawn sit.

Saw a big group about 3/4 of a mile to the N/E they came out into cut corn.
The corn is private but the area they came from is public. I got a compass reading of the spot so I should be able to google it and find it. That part of the area is a little farther than I want to go alone in these conditions. 

I also was watching a place about 1/2 mile south, I had seen a lot of track where the deer are crossing a road from private to public. I was not sure about the time they were crossing. Sure enough some deer crossed the spot going onto the public area at dark. 

Going to get out early in the am to the same stand and observe what I can. Its a good place to sit as you can see almost a mile in all directions.

Then I am putting up a stand where I shot that doe midday, its worth sitting midday a few times.

It was really nice to see alot of deer movement this aftenoon, even though it was at a distance. Hopefully will see more in the am and can then me some decisions about where to hunt.

marty


----------



## zap

Lonestar63 said:


> Thought about you a couple of days ago Zap, and i decided to get out in a stand, even though everything was snowed in. I thought heck, that guys hunting in a lot tougher conditions than you are.
> 
> Not my biggest buck, but it was a very cool hunt, one of my best shots, and i hope it inspires you a bit, although hopefully you kill a big un.......
> 
> 
> Real nice buck, Lonestar. That is a great shot, I am officialy inspired.
> 
> marty


----------



## 76Scout-Dad

Good luck today Marty. Love to sit in front of the big fire out at the club some time in the next couple weeks and hear the story of your "New Years" buck.


----------



## carl58

Love reading this adventure.


----------



## zap

76Scout-Dad said:


> Good luck today Marty. Love to sit in front of the big fire out at the club some time in the next couple weeks and hear the story of your "New Years" buck.


Thanks, Matt.
Nothing moving this morning. High of 15 degrees today.
Cold but its not to windy.
Up and out the door this am, now back at the rig having coffee.
Plan to move a stand in a little while. 


marty


----------



## zap

carl58 said:


> Love reading this adventure.


Thanks, hopefully more deer will drop.

marty


----------



## zap

Got a stand set this afternoon, hopefully will see some movement this evening. The trail goes thru a brushy area, not much choice for a tree.
But that is not unusual for this area. 6' up and 10 yards off the trail (but downwind), I guess I will need to stand still.










I have seen fresh tracks crossing the road here every day. Last nite I was 1/2mile away in a stand and watched this spot, deer crossing just after sunset. I could not tell what they were, and I dont know if I want to pass up a doe on the chance that a buck might be coming along. 











marty


----------



## 3994555

great luck on the new stand location


----------



## zap

3994555 said:


> great luck on the new stand location


Thanks, about to get suited up and go.
I guess all a guy can do is keep after it.

marty


----------



## Igofish2

That may be a smart move. Not many would setup that close to a road. If they cross there, Why not?

Good luck.


----------



## zap

Igofish2 said:


> That may be a smart move. Not many would setup that close to a road. If they cross there, Why not?
> 
> Good luck.


No luck tonite, nothing moving at that spot. I did get to see a beautiful full moon rise.:thumbs_do

I will try that spot a few more times.
Anybody else hunt in Missouri today?

marty


----------



## Lonestar63

Keep posting pics if you can Marty.

I'm enjoying that immensely.





Jack


----------



## zap

Lonestar63 said:


> Keep posting pics if you can Marty.
> 
> I'm enjoying that immensely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack


Will do, Jack.
I appreciate your interest.

marty


----------



## kenf

Lonestar63 said:


> Keep posting pics if you can Marty.
> 
> I'm enjoying that immensely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack


I cannot agree more... This is THE best thread I've read in a LONG time, I find myself looking for updates daily.

Congrats on your doe, and hope you harvest again soon,

Ken


----------



## strikerII

*Pixs*

Marty, those pictures keep me going, our winter bow starts tomorrow in NJ and I have a stand set for Saturday. Hopefully this cold weather stays to keep the deer out feeding. Keep them coming!
Good luck the rest of your trip.


----------



## zap

kenf said:


> I cannot agree more... This is THE best thread I've read in a LONG time, I find myself looking for updates daily.
> 
> Congrats on your doe, and hope you harvest again soon,
> 
> Ken


Thank you, Ken.
Your comments are greatly appreciated.

marty


----------



## zap

strikerII said:


> Marty, those pictures keep me going, our winter bow starts tomorrow in NJ and I have a stand set for Saturday. Hopefully this cold weather stays to keep the deer out feeding. Keep them coming!
> Good luck the rest of your trip.


Thanks, I will make it a point to take the camera and get some every day.
Cold there also? Its suppossd to hit -10 tmmorrow nite here. Brrrrrrr.
I wish you luck with your hunting.

marty


----------



## tmoran

*keep them coming Marty*

Does the camper have a shower? That is a long time to be away from home. I living vicariously through this thread.


----------



## strikerII

zap said:


> Thanks, I will make it a point to take the camera and get some every day.
> Cold there also? Its suppossd to hit -10 tmmorrow nite here. Brrrrrrr.
> I wish you luck with your hunting.
> 
> marty


Was in the mid 20's-low 30's this week, with alittle snow this morning. Starting to snow again and more tomorrow.


----------



## zap

tmoran said:


> Does the camper have a shower? That is a long time to be away from home. I living vicariously through this thread.


No shower, no toilet. 
Heat and a/c. Electric lights and outlets, and 12 volt lights.
Brinkman propane camp stove, George Foreman grill and toaster oven.

Mr. Coffee coffeemaker.:smile:

Desktop computer, Samsung widescreen moniter for the dvd's.:smile:

Its a little cramped, and aint fancy. But its warm and makes a trip like this affordable.
Squaw creek truck stop is 20 minutes away, drivers lounge has free hot showers and pay laundramat. 
Most truck stops have showers, some charge, others do not. The ones that charge allow anyone to use them. Usually a few $ more for non drivers.
I have a class A CDL, so that helps.
Glad you like the thread, it has helped me to stay motivated.
It is cold out!!!!

Thanks for your intrerest.

marty


----------



## The_Bonecrusher

went out this after noon and 8 doe in hayfields feeding hard hardly ever lifted their heads up just kept eatting . stay warm out there


----------



## zap

strikerII said:


> Was in the mid 20's-low 30's this week, with alittle snow this morning. Starting to snow again and more tomorrow.


Stay warm, and good hunting.

marty


----------



## zap

The_Bonecrusher said:


> went out this after noon and 8 doe in hayfields feeding hard hardly ever lifted their heads up just kept eatting . stay warm out there


That sounds like a good aftenoon.
Its warm in the camper, it aint outside!:teeth:

marty


----------



## DUCK29

Zap, I have been on this sight for a number of years, and this thread is one of the best I have read. Really cool hearing your daily updates and pics. Stay warm, big cold blast coming through. Hope you shoot a giant, you deserve it.
This ones for you.:darkbeer:


----------



## bonemonger

zap enjoying your hunt still trying to get a few more does in ohio weather alot nicer than what you are enduring hope it works out for you


----------



## zap

The nite view from camp. Between the full moon and the snow cover its easy to see well.










marty


----------



## kenf

THAT is nice!!
You have me wanting to make a late season trip next year...and extend my season 2 weeks!!


----------



## zap

DUCK29 said:


> Zap, I have been on this sight for a number of years, and this thread is one of the best I have read. Really cool hearing your daily updates and pics. Stay warm, big cold blast coming through. Hope you shoot a giant, you deserve it.
> This ones for you.:darkbeer:


You are too kind. I am glad you like the thead.
I will be happy if I can keep hunting hard until the end of the season, anything else is a plus.:teeth:

All the great posts from you guys have been uplifting.
Sincere thanks to all of you.

marty


----------



## Stanley

The pictures are great, looks like your having a blast.


----------



## zap

bonemonger said:


> zap enjoying your hunt still trying to get a few more does in ohio weather alot nicer than what you are enduring hope it works out for you


I would be happy with a few more myself!
I hope it goes well for you.


marty


----------



## zap

Stanley said:


> The pictures are great, looks like your having a blast.


Thanks, Stanley. 
Its been good, the thread helps lots.

marty


----------



## Stanley

I hope these pictures make it seem warmer down there.


----------



## dougbk

Marty,

I am enjoying your thread. I check for updates every day when I come to AT. It is the best thread I have read in a long time. Rootin' for you to get that big buck.

Doug


----------



## knob

Best thread going period. Makes me want to get back out there more than any hunting show out there. Keep us updated and the pictures are great.


----------



## kevinfoerster

zap i may have missed this i couldn't possibly read every post, but what is the name of the public ground you are hunting. also, great looking dog, had to put mine down 2 weeks ago. they truly are a man's best friend. also, are you married/kids? if so do they mind you being gone this much.


----------



## JustinM

hey marty glad to see everything is still going well. The forecast sure looks cold glad I'm at home and not in my tent this week 
I did manage to get out this after noon around the house seen 7 does, heck I even was able to do a little sneaky sneaky on a big doe but missed her lol... Good luck tomorrow and stay safe

Justin


----------



## zap

Stanley said:


> I hope these pictures make it seem warmer down there.


Now thats cold!
Sweet pics, Stanley. Thanks for posting them.

marty


----------



## zap

dougbk said:


> Marty,
> 
> I am enjoying your thread. I check for updates every day when I come to AT. It is the best thread I have read in a long time. Rootin' for you to get that big buck.
> 
> Doug


Thanks, Doug. 
Im rooting for me also!!
We will see if the deer cooperate.

marty


----------



## zap

kevinfoerster said:


> zap i may have missed this i couldn't possibly read every post, but what is the name of the public ground you are hunting. also, great looking dog, had to put mine down 2 weeks ago. they truly are a man's best friend. also, are you married/kids? if so do they mind you being gone this much.


I am very sorry to hear about your dog.
My dog Zap, is 15 now. She had a stroke six months ago. I almost lost her, but she is not ready to go yet. And thats fine with me.
She was real sick for about a week, a few people told me she was done.
But she pulled through it, you could tell she never felt sorry for herself. She just went foward, hour by hour. I learned alot from her in that week.

I am divorced, my 12 yr old son is usually with me 1/2 the time.
Mom takes good care of him if I am away.

I am at Nodaway Valley, on the east side of the river. 

marty


----------



## zap

JustinM said:


> hey marty glad to see everything is still going well. The forecast sure looks cold glad I'm at home and not in my tent this week
> I did manage to get out this after noon around the house seen 7 does, heck I even was able to do a little sneaky sneaky on a big doe but missed her lol... Good luck tomorrow and stay safe
> 
> Justin


Hi, Justin. Sorry to hear about the doe. Maybe she will be back tommorrow with a big buck following her.:teeth:
I could not last in a tent, I dont know how you do it.

You stay safe also, Justin.

marty


----------



## TwoTurkeysDown

*Just wanted to say hello!*

Hi there! I will be going out tomorrow late. Not going to endure the cold temps tomorrow morning, as I find the deer movement is greatest around late morning/early afternoon where I hunt (in central missouri). 

Your thread is truly one of the only interesting threads on this website, in fact, without it I believe that I wouldn't even be on here (for obvious reasons: i.e. - obnoxious topics).

Good luck here in Missouri! I think it's great that you've elected to take advantage of our lengthy season! Glad you got all that TAG situation straightened-out! HA! Goofballs that we are, we all mean well! Thanks for maintaining your composure and niceties while hearing from all that chimed-in for your cause.

When I first began reading your post, I didn't realize that you'd be hanging in here for the long haul. Now that I realize where you're coming from, I have to admit that I'm surprised that no one has offered you some "GOOD" land to hunt in 2010. 

Congratulations on your doe. I'm including a pic of a button-buck that I shot due to his obvious handicap: he had no use of his back legs, other than crutches. He stood from a bedded position about 50 yards away and made his way towards me until I got a shot at about 32 yards. I donated him to our "Share the Harvest" program. Looks like he had been attacked by coyotes, but had a couple of compound fractures of the back legs. Just a guess, but you be the judge.

Again, take care of yourself and make sure that you remember that time spent in the stand, especially during this time of year is your best bet for a deer. Glassing and surveying the areas is a good investment, as long as you identify the areas that you may be able to hunt before messing them up with your presence. 

Great luck to you and if you'd like, send me a pm, as I may be able to hook you up with a little bit of land near you to hunt. 

Take care, enjoy your situation, as it's very special and be safe! Temps are cold up there this time of year, and the forecast is for this to continue for a while!


Continue on! Best of luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wags2

This has been a great thread, we are heading out in the morning for the final youth portion. We are on the other side of the state from you. My son is taking a gun he got for Christmas (it was his great grandpa's who passed away 15+ years ago). I'll be taking my bow with me. It is supposed to be around 5 degrees in the am.

Good luck we hope that you get the big one your after. We saw a 14 point the other day on this property, and the property owner has been seing him almost every day in the same general area.

steve


----------



## 76Scout-Dad

*Moon*

Marty - Tiffaney says she loved the Moon picture and has requested more. :teeth:

Stay safe and warm. How many more days do you plan on being out? If you'd like to me go check on the house just let me know.

Later! Abd good luck!


----------



## King

Marty, I've been following your thread from the beginning. Keep up the good work and keep fighting. You'll find him sooner or later. It only takes a minute for things to change. Stay warm and be safe brother.

Randy


----------



## tguil

Marty, 

Great pic of last night's moon.

(Anyone wanting to hang out where Marty is and hunt a bit when it's warmer, might want to consider Missouri's Snow Goose Conservation Order Season February 1-April 30. Of course you would have to trade your bow for a shotgun, but still it's a blast...literally.)

Good luck today, Marty. Stay safe and warm.

Tom


----------



## azone5

Marty - just found your thread and I have to say it's the best one I've ever read on AT! Your hunt in extreme weather is an inspiration to all of us.

Congrats on the doe and get grandaddy that's out there *waiting for you*.


----------



## zap

TwoTurkeysDown said:


> Hi there! I will be going out tomorrow late. Not going to endure the cold temps tomorrow morning, as I find the deer movement is greatest around late morning/early afternoon where I hunt (in central missouri).
> 
> Your thread is truly one of the only interesting threads on this website, in fact, without it I believe that I wouldn't even be on here (for obvious reasons: i.e. - obnoxious topics).
> 
> Good luck here in Missouri! I think it's great that you've elected to take advantage of our lengthy season! Glad you got all that TAG situation straightened-out! HA! Goofballs that we are, we all mean well! Thanks for maintaining your composure and niceties while hearing from all that chimed-in for your cause.
> 
> When I first began reading your post, I didn't realize that you'd be hanging in here for the long haul. Now that I realize where you're coming from, I have to admit that I'm surprised that no one has offered you some "GOOD" land to hunt in 2010.
> 
> Congratulations on your doe. I'm including a pic of a button-buck that I shot due to his obvious handicap: he had no use of his back legs, other than crutches. He stood from a bedded position about 50 yards away and made his way towards me until I got a shot at about 32 yards. I donated him to our "Share the Harvest" program. Looks like he had been attacked by coyotes, but had a couple of compound fractures of the back legs. Just a guess, but you be the judge.
> 
> Again, take care of yourself and make sure that you remember that time spent in the stand, especially during this time of year is your best bet for a deer. Glassing and surveying the areas is a good investment, as long as you identify the areas that you may be able to hunt before messing them up with your presence.
> 
> Great luck to you and if you'd like, send me a pm, as I may be able to hook you up with a little bit of land near you to hunt.
> 
> Take care, enjoy your situation, as it's very special and be safe! Temps are cold up there this time of year, and the forecast is for this to continue for a while!
> 
> 
> Continue on! Best of luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I have to admit that I just woke up. I had some trouble sleeping, and it was real cold at 5am, so I cranked up the heater and got back under the covers with Zap! Going to have my coffee and plan on being in the roadside stand by noon.
As far as the obnoxious topics, its up to us to not encourage them and make AT a better place.
This area is pretty good, somewhat hard to bowhunt. Its primarily a waterfowl area. There is alot of flooded areas, with the snow cover a guy has to be careful. The groung is warm underneath and there was a big rain before the snow. It would be easy to step thru snow covered ice into water. I already did that, so I am going to stick to the parts of the area that I know best. I would like to go to another area but I am not sure about access. I can make some calls Monday, but I am here until then.
That was a good choice to kill the button buck. I dont know enough to speculate about the injuries, but they sure could be coyote bites, or dogs.
I have got to get with it, got up late and need to get in the stand.
Thanks fro the input.

marty


----------



## kevinfoerster

is nodaway valley a state park zap? what town are you closest to i have family in excelor springs/lawson missouri.


----------



## MrPibb

Marty, I just ran across this thread and I must say that I have to agree with the rest of the bunch, This is truely the best thread I have ever seen on AT!!! I have the utmost respect for you, and what you are trying to accomplish. I have witnessed Marty pack a treestand on his back and shoot an entire 40 target 3d course, stand his ground against a bunch of "Out of Line", "Over bearing" "Egomaniacs" at a local 3d where he was railroaded into a shoot off, only to step up and drill a 12 at 40yds. Hats off to ya Marty! this takes the cake.

Goin over to have dinner with Tracy and Carrie tonight, don't know if he has seen this thread but I will make sure he does. 

We will be pullin for ya brother!!!


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

Looks like you're staying motivated zap. :thumbs_up
The full moon picture was cool. Sounds like you got a nice game plan laid out, what with the truck stop showers, laundramat, camper, generator, computer, etc. 

Stay safe, stay motivated, and i hope you arrow that big buck you're hoping for!

Oh.......and what with the cold temp's you're dealing with......here's a cup of hot chocolate on me!! [wish i could get a real cup to ya!]


----------



## tguil

kevinfoerster said:


> is nodaway valley a state park zap? what town are you closest to i have family in excelor springs/lawson missouri.


Not Marty but here you go:

http://mdc4.mdc.mo.gov/applications...Region=Northwest&txtUserID=guest&txtDivision=


----------



## tguil

Marty,

What other areas are you thinking about? Personally I think that you have picked one of the hardest to bowhunt. I'm sure that with your computer connection you can find one that is close and might be a bit better for bowhunting. 

I checked your weather forecast. It is not going to warm up for over a week. Hang in there. You're close enough to some towns where you can take a "coffee break" to warm up a bit. You are heck of a lot tougher than I am. I'd have made for two nights max.

Tom


----------



## bonemonger

Marty just checking in with you thought you might be busy dragging that buck out going out tom. Hope to shoot a doe stay safe.


----------



## zap

Just got back to camp. I took a pic of Zap this morning, I think it says how much she enjoys the deer liver bathed in warm milk that I am putting out for her breakfast.










I went over to sit at the roadside stand late morning. This is on the walk to the stand.










There was nothing moving, while I was standing there I started thinking about not seeing any deer there last evening. The sign was good and I had seen deer cross there a few times from my observation stand 1/2 mile away.
I started to wonder if they were bedding close to the other side of the road, and had heard me set the stand or seen me.
Well after a few hrs it was getting cold, so I started back. I stopped about 20yards away from the stand and glassed across the road.
Sure enough there were a few deer bedded about 100 yards from the pavement.








I know the pics are not that great, but that is a doe in the center of this pic.









I continued toward the truck and then circled back to this spot.

















Sat and waited, but nothing showed. I will pull the stand and hunt that ground spot in a few days.

Sat the observation stand this evening and the same group of deer came out from the public area to the cut corn as before. I am pretty sure its the group that I shot the doe out of. If it warms up some I plan to hunt back there.

Stands to pull later tonite or in the am, I can get back to the other part of the area now (they plowed the road) and plan to set at least one stand there tommorrow. Nothing down today but at least I know not to waste my time at the roadside stand as the deer were bedded and watching me there.
I think the ground hide is good its about 75 yards farther from the road and in a few days I will sit it at dark.

Time for dinner.

marty


----------



## zap

kevinfoerster said:


> is nodaway valley a state park zap? what town are you closest to i have family in excelor springs/lawson missouri.


Nodaway is a wildlife managment area, near Mound City, Missouri. 
About 45 minutes north of St. Jo.

marty


----------



## zap

MrPibb said:


> Goin over to have dinner with Tracy and Carrie tonight, don't know if he has seen this thread but I will make sure he does.
> 
> We will be pullin for ya brother!!!


Thanks Jim, I hope all is well with you guys.

marty


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Marty,
> 
> What other areas are you thinking about? Personally I think that you have picked one of the hardest to bowhunt. I'm sure that with your computer connection you can find one that is close and might be a bit better for bowhunting.
> 
> I checked your weather forecast. It is not going to warm up for over a week. Hang in there. You're close enough to some towns where you can take a "coffee break" to warm up a bit. You are heck of a lot tougher than I am. I'd have made for two nights max.
> 
> Tom


I was thinking about Star School Hill and Hamberg Bend, but I like it here.
Its definatelly not an easy area to hunt with a bow, but I plan on trying my best.
It aint bad, camp is warm. I bet you would last longer than a few days easily.

marty


----------



## zap

bonemonger said:


> Marty just checking in with you thought you might be busy dragging that buck out going out tom. Hope to shoot a doe stay safe.


I hope you did better than me, today!:smile:
The deer had me pegged, its kind of insulting to get down and see deer bedded close by watching you walk away. They didn't even get up!!!!!!
I bet they had a good laugh.:teeth:

I would like to kill one out of that group before I leave.:nyah:

marty


----------



## zap

76Scout-Dad said:


> Marty - Tiffaney says she loved the Moon picture and has requested more. :teeth:
> 
> Stay safe and warm. How many more days do you plan on being out? If you'd like to me go check on the house just let me know.
> 
> Later! Abd good luck!


Thanks , Matt.
I do not live at that house any longer.
Moon rise over camp.











marty


----------



## spookit

way to stay in their marty, :teeth:


----------



## zap

MoBo Act 4:12 said:


> Looks like you're staying motivated zap. :thumbs_up
> The full moon picture was cool. Sounds like you got a nice game plan laid out, what with the truck stop showers, laundramat, camper, generator, computer, etc.
> 
> Stay safe, stay motivated, and i hope you arrow that big buck you're hoping for!
> 
> Oh.......and what with the cold temp's you're dealing with......here's a cup of hot chocolate on me!! [wish i could get a real cup to ya!]


Gonna keep trying, The road is open to where I really want to be. Going in the am. As soon as the moon gets up some more I plan on pulling stands.

marty


----------



## 2 Ultras

Really enjoy reading this thread zap. Thanks for posting and good luck!


----------



## zap

2 Ultras said:


> Really enjoy reading this thread zap. Thanks for posting and good luck!


Thanks, luck to you also. The thread helps me, I have not seen anyone in a few days, other than passing cars.
And happy new year.

marty


----------



## rcmjr

hang in there, it's 8deg here I'm sure it's a bit colder north and west of central Mo.


----------



## zap

rcmjr said:


> hang in there, it's 8deg here I'm sure it's a bit colder north and west of central Mo.


Its supposed to be -10 at 6am with a high of 10 tommorrow. That looks like the worst of it though. I have plenty of propane, and there is more in Mound City. To refill a 20lb was only $14.00. That was welcome news.


marty


----------



## Lonestar63

zap said:


> Thanks, luck to you also. The thread helps me, I have not seen anyone in a few days, other than passing cars.
> And happy new year.
> 
> marty


That's not always a bad thing......:wink:

Enjoying the heck out of this.

Keep pics and updates coming......


----------



## Dfol20

Are you hunting till the end of the season?


----------



## zap

Dfol20 said:


> Are you hunting till the end of the season?


Yes.

marty


----------



## Stanley

Good luck and keep the thread alive.


----------



## SKyNYrDCHiEF

Did alittle hunting last night in southwest missouri hunted a corn field out of a blind in a fence row, had 2 does come out at 3PM but didn't approve of my blind setup and bounced, closest I could get em was 65yards, pretty cool evening though ran into a St. Louis Cardinal on the way in he purchased some land adjacent to the place we hunt real nice fella and his wife OMG smoking hot I bout had to take a knee lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zap

I am up and getting the coffee going. -12 on my thermometer. Had a little trouble getting the generator going but its a Honda, has never let me down in cold weather. I guess I will be on the ground at daybreak, about 1/2 mile walk in from the truck. 

marty


----------



## tguil

Marty,

-10 up here in Nebraska. I hunted some with my .44 magnum yesterday (January firearm doe only season). I had a group of five does about twenty yards off my deck. I passed. That wouldn't be hunting, would it?

Be safe on your early morning hunt and good luck.

Tom


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Marty,
> 
> -10 up here in Nebraska. I hunted some with my .44 magnum yesterday (January firearm doe only season). I had a group of five does about twenty yards off my deck. I passed. That wouldn't be hunting, would it?
> 
> Be safe on your early morning hunt and good luck.
> 
> Tom


IMO hunting is what you make it. I know a guy who shot a nice buck from inside his walkout basement. He said his wife let him hunt all he wanted at that spot!
Saftey is always a concern, same to you.

marty


----------



## MoNofletch

I know it is cold outside right now!!!!


----------



## zap

MoNofletch said:


> I know it is cold outside right now!!!!


I can officially verify that, the vault toilet seat was an interesting experiance.
But it aint too windy.:teeth:
It wont be too bad. I have been having a hard time sleeping, so I am happy to be up. ( been sleeping in some)
Maybe now I will get on a better schedule. I usually see more deer early.
Have only made dawn patrol a few times this trip. Hopefully I will be out every day at dawn the rest of the trip.

marty


----------



## DUCK29

Good luck today, -24 here right now, keep warm and safe.Keep that camera clickin.


----------



## zap

DUCK29 said:


> Good luck today, -24 here right now, keep warm and safe.Keep that camera clickin.


Now thats cold!
I hope you dont have much wind.
I plan on taking the camera, you be safe also.

marty


----------



## carl58

ttt for a great post.

Carl58


----------



## tguil

Marty,

Been thinking about your "dawn patrol". I've been hunting deer for almost thirty years. I have killed most of my "critters" between 9:00 and 3:00. I don't do "dawn patrols" any more. I also usually stop hunting a little before sunset. I don't like looking for downed "critters" in the dark nor do I like field dressing them holding a flashlight between my teeth.

Hope you had a good hunt today. I haven't seen any deer moving on my place.

Tom


----------



## gutshotem

*Can this thread please get some stars?????????*

Maybe we need Hunlee to post something on here to get a star or two.

Seriously, I have been following this thread since page one and it is by far the best one going on AT. 

Good Luck and Stay Safe out there brother.


----------



## RCL

You guys are hard core...gotta love this thread. Keep it up and good luck! :moose: :archer:


----------



## ChaseK

Awesome thread man!

This is exactly what I wanna do in the next year or 2.

Ive been trying to talk my buddy into going with me but we both work so much durn it.

Good luck and stay warm buddy! Im rootin for ya


----------



## zap

Pretty cold this morning. Roads cleared to another part of the area, got back there and sat this spot.









Saw nothing. 

Got cold so I walked back farther to warm up. The sign I was expecting for this part of the area was not there, but if I was trapping it would be good.










The deer are bunched up in a few areas as far as I can tell. One is farther than I want to go in this cold and snow drifts. The other has no where to pull off and park, the access road and lot are not cleared. 

I saw a pick up from my stand last evening going to a few different parking lots, I guess he was looking for a place to kneel where there was no snow.:thumbs_do Pretty sad choice on his part.










I went to the other side of the area, near the office. Needed water and change of scenery. Going to hunt up on this hill tonite, then head for a shower. Maybe I will see some movement in a place that is easier to access.










Gotta get going.

marty


----------



## Smith2970

Marty, Been following your thread since the start. I am laid up from back surgey and wouild love to hunt (late season is my favorite) so I am living vicariously through you. I am rooting for you,stay safe and good luck.:thumbs_up


----------



## Mr. Cranium

Marty, You are da man!!! I think I have a new hero. Next time I think it is cold in Alabama I will remember this thread and I am sure I will start to warm up. Hope you kill the biggest one in the woods.


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Marty,
> 
> Been thinking about your "dawn patrol". I've been hunting deer for almost thirty years. I have killed most of my "critters" between 9:00 and 3:00. I don't do "dawn patrols" any more. I also usually stop hunting a little before sunset. I don't like looking for downed "critters" in the dark nor do I like field dressing them holding a flashlight between my teeth.
> 
> Hope you had a good hunt today. I haven't seen any deer moving on my place.
> 
> Tom


I appreciate your opinion.
But.
Thats the good thing about hunting. As long as you enjoy it, it doesnt matter how or at what time you do it. Just need to be legal.
Anyway I have a headlamp, and actually enjoy tracking in the dark. As long as its safe.

I saw 3 groups of does this evening, and a big bodied deer. Not sure what it was, I just got a glimpse.
There was lots of good sign where I was. The only problem was the noise from the wet and frozen snow. Standing you could not even shift your weight quietly. I plan to strap a stand at the base of a tree in the am. Then look where I saw that big deer later and set a stand.

marty


----------



## spookit

good for you marty you dedicated animal :darkbeer:


----------



## zap

gutshotem said:


> Maybe we need Hunlee to post something on here to get a star or two.
> 
> Seriously, I have been following this thread since page one and it is by far the best one going on AT.
> 
> Good Luck and Stay Safe out there brother.


Thanks, brother.
:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## zap

ChaseK said:


> Awesome thread man!
> 
> This is exactly what I wanna do in the next year or 2.
> 
> Ive been trying to talk my buddy into going with me but we both work so much durn it.
> 
> Good luck and stay warm buddy! Im rootin for ya


I am out of work, and things seem out of my control.
A good time to go hunting.

marty


----------



## zap

Smith2970 said:


> Marty, Been following your thread since the start. I am laid up from back surgey and wouild love to hunt (late season is my favorite) so I am living vicariously through you. I am rooting for you,stay safe and good luck.:thumbs_up


I hope you heal up soon!:thumbs_up
Saw deer tonite despite the noisey snow. I had an eagle fly right over me, it was awesome. 

Best of luck to you also.

marty


----------



## zap

Richard Cranium said:


> Marty, You are da man!!! I think I have a new hero. Next time I think it is cold in Alabama I will remember this thread and I am sure I will start to warm up. Hope you kill the biggest one in the woods.


It gets cold In Alabama?
Its been a little cool here latley, but some of the hunters up north of here have to deal with it a lot more than I have to.:wink:

marty


----------



## Lonestar63

Thanks for the updates, and the pics Marty......:thumbs_up

Gutting a deer right in front of a public restroom???

Class act there for sure........:thumbs_do


----------



## fixerupper

Zap...

Best thread.... hands down... I have ever read here on AT.

Your hitting some of my fav public land areas.

My absolute favorite is Brickyard Hills.... little further North of you at Rockport. Very hilly and can be a little tough to bowhunt. I have had all 2000 acres to myself numerous times. Not sure of the quality of access right now as I know they got hammered on Christmas with the snow. I havent been there since the week before Thanksgiving.

Anyway.... Ive thoroughly enjoy your thread.... best of luck to you and stay safe.

Fixer.


----------



## t-tomshooter

Went to move a camera today and jumped some deer while riding the 4-wheeler, i got off and snuck up to the top of the ridge and there were 3 solid bucks and still in great shape they were 100yds and i got to see my first big buck fight, man those two bucks went at it and the biggest buck just watched, must of been a doe in estrus still yet cuz they were serious, im going to head back to that ridge tomorrow! Good luck Marty


----------



## tguil

zap said:


> I am out of work, and things seem out of my control.
> A good time to go hunting.
> 
> marty


Amen...... When the going gets tough, I go hunting. I'm 67 and it has worked for me for a long, long time.

Stay warm tonight and good luck in the morning.

Tom


----------



## zap

t-tomshooter said:


> Went to move a camera today and jumped some deer while riding the 4-wheeler, i got off and snuck up to the top of the ridge and there were 3 solid bucks and still in great shape they were 100yds and i got to see my first big buck fight, man those two bucks went at it and the biggest buck just watched, must of been a doe in estrus still yet cuz they were serious, im going to head back to that ridge tomorrow! Good luck Marty


Good luck with that.

marty


----------



## bonemonger

Marty,got out tonite ,got lucky and shot a nice doe saw 2 bucks 8 does and fawns.not as cold here only 12 degrees that is like a heat wave compared to what you have there. Give the dog a pat on the head for me and stay safe .


----------



## hunter77

*Awesome*

Bump for the best thread I have ever read on here! I dont wanna leave the monitor, afraid I might miss something!


----------



## zap

bonemonger said:


> Marty,got out tonite ,got lucky and shot a nice doe saw 2 bucks 8 does and fawns.not as cold here only 12 degrees that is like a heat wave compared to what you have there. Give the dog a pat on the head for me and stay safe .


Awesome, how about pics?
I am really happy for you, how about the details?
Zap is curled up in bed with me, we are a team. She warms her part and I warm mine. The two combined work out well!!!!!!:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## zap

hunter77 said:


> Bump for the best thread I have ever read on here! I dont wanna leave the monitor, afraid I might miss something!


:thumbs_up

Stay tuned.

marty


----------



## OpenSeason1

Hey Zap, I just got a chance to get logged on and catch up on your hunt. 
Glad to see youare still seeing deer, hope you get a shot at one of the bucks that were with the doe you got.

We hunted yesterday and today, had 3 coming in yesterday, but the wind swirled and they were gone. Nothing this afternoon, I have noticed that I have been seeing a lot of deer feeding around 1PM, might try a mid day hunt tomorrow.

I look forward to more updates, and good luck.


----------



## mjbrady

Marty, I have enjoyed the effort you have put into this thread! This is totally my favorite AT thread of all time. I am heading to Pike Co. IL on Monday to finish the season out there and you have shown many of us what hard work and patience is all about. I'm sure this doesnt mean a lot to you, but I respect you and have a great deal of admiration for you. You my friend are a true hard nosed hunter. Good luck and many of us will be praying for your continued safety and for success on that big buck. Be sure to give ZAP a special treat from us AT guys for putting up with the cold with you.:darkbeer:


----------



## zap

OpenSeason1 said:


> Hey Zap, I just got a chance to get logged on and catch up on your hunt.
> Glad to see youare still seeing deer, hope you get a shot at one of the bucks that were with the doe you got.
> 
> We hunted yesterday and today, had 3 coming in yesterday, but the wind swirled and they were gone. Nothing this afternoon, I have noticed that I have been seeing a lot of deer feeding around 1PM, might try a mid day hunt tomorrow.
> 
> I look forward to more updates, and good luck.


Thanks, too bad about the wind. Maybe tommorrow you will have better luck!

marty


----------



## zap

mjbrady said:


> Marty, I have enjoyed the effort you have put into this thread! This is totally my favorite AT thread of all time. I am heading to Pike Co. IL on Monday to finish the season out there and you have shown many of us what hard work and patience is all about. I'm sure this doesnt mean a lot to you, but I respect you and have a great deal of admiration for you. You my friend are a true hard nosed hunter. Good luck and many of us will be praying for your continued safety and for success on that big buck. Be sure to give ZAP a special treat from us AT guys for putting up with the cold with you.:darkbeer:


Sincere thanks to you.
I am out there trying, and learning. The hunt that got me my doe was awesome. First deer from the ground, and I had deer all around me. 
Made my trip right there, all else is gravy.

Your kind words do mean alot to me my friend. 
May your trip to Illinois be successful!

Zap is having warm milk and deer liver right now. I took the pile left at the vault toilet and moved it, less the liver and heart!:thumbs_up
Zap is my buddy and she gets well taken care of.

Be safe.

marty


----------



## Stanley

Still with you.


----------



## DUCK29

Todays the day Marty, I feel it. Big buck for you.:darkbeer:


----------



## nycredneck

Marty,
Good luck, be safe and have fun. I miss my single days when I did just as you are doing, well perhaps I will again someday but with my twin boy's instead of going alone. 
God Bless.


----------



## tguil

Good morning, Marty.

It appears that right now there is light snow and mist in your area. Stay warm and dry and again, Good Luck.

Tom


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Good morning, Marty.
> 
> It appears that right now there is light snow and mist in your area. Stay warm and dry and again, Good Luck.
> 
> Tom


Morning,Tom. 
Yes there is fresh snow on the ground, a few inches. Some real light sow falling, but no mist as far as I can tell.
I walked 3 miles yesterday and it wore me out.
Slept in this am, but the coffee is ready. 
Man, I slept like a rock! Didn't even turn the generator off. 

marty


----------



## zap

DUCK29 said:


> Todays the day Marty, I feel it. Big buck for you.:darkbeer:


Now we all know that you are an optomist. :wink:
I am wore out and just waking up, but I will get going eventually. 
There are some big deer here, but they are very hard to hunt. When I do get going I plan to get a stand set. Hopefully I dont have trouble driving down there and back out. Got about 3" of new snow last nite. It makes it kind of hard to see where you are going, we will just take it slow. The road drops off on both sides to a marsh, any wrong judgement and your done for.

marty


----------



## zap

nycredneck said:


> Marty,
> Good luck, be safe and have fun. I miss my single days when I did just as you are doing, well perhaps I will again someday but with my twin boy's instead of going alone.
> God Bless.


I hope you have many good days with your sons.
My son is 12 and he is not ready for a trip like this. 
Maybe in 4 or 5 more years.

marty


----------



## zap

12 hf threads on page one? 

marty


----------



## zap

fixerupper said:


> Zap...
> 
> 
> Your hitting some of my fav public land areas.
> 
> My absolute favorite is Brickyard Hills.... little further North of you at Rockport. Very hilly and can be a little tough to bowhunt. I have had all 2000 acres to myself numerous times. Not sure of the quality of access right now as I know they got hammered on Christmas with the snow. I havent been there since the week before Thanksgiving.
> 
> Anyway.... Ive thoroughly enjoy your thread.... best of luck to you and stay safe.
> 
> Fixer.


Brickyard is a good area, I also like two others that are farther north. I had planned to go to those, but I doubt that the parking and roads to then are open. Pulling a trailer it can be hard to turn around, and backing out can get interesting fast. When the area office opens Monday maybe I can find out the situation.

marty


----------



## RCL

zap said:


> 12 hf threads on page one?


Somebody went into the archives and pulled out a bunch of old ones......:frusty:


----------



## Jshep40

Good luck, I hunted MO public land this year. Saw some huge deer.


----------



## zap

Jshep40 said:


> Good luck, I hunted MO public land this year. Saw some huge deer.


That info is useless without the GPS cordinates.:mg:

But, seriously I have seen 4 shooters. Just need to close the distance. 

Marty


----------



## lc12

You still inside Marty?
Been following your thread and I admire your tenacity and desire.
I use to think I was "hardcore" until I have "joined" you on your hunt!
I know I am not the only one "sitting" next to you on the stand as there appears to be a lot of AT folks following this thread!!
Most important thing is for you to be safe. Sounds like you "know when to hold them, and know when to fold them" when it comes to fighting the elements.
Take care, best of luck, and still "tagging along"!


----------



## zap

lc12 said:


> You still inside Marty?
> Been following your thread and I admire your tenacity and desire.
> I use to think I was "hardcore" until I have "joined" you on your hunt!
> I know I am not the only one "sitting" next to you on the stand as there appears to be a lot of AT folks following this thread!!
> Most important thing is for you to be safe. Sounds like you "know when to hold them, and know when to fold them" when it comes to fighting the elements.
> Take care, best of luck, and still "tagging along"!


I am still inside, just got back from walking the dog. I checked the road down and dont think I want to drive it out after dark. 










The old eyes dont see well in the dark, all the white sort of blends together, not worth the chance. I plan to head back over to the east side, they will plow the road tommorrow and I will be back here then.
I did get out of the wind last nite though.










marty


----------



## lc12

Sometime, when you get the chance, I would like to see the inside of your rig, and I think others would too!
I have a pull type camper, but during times like you are experiencing, I just haul water as I have my camper winterized and would fear that the pipes would freeze during weather like you are having.
I noticed that you use a generator and said it was a Honda and has been dependable so far.
I was also wondering how you were doing your "business" until I read an earlier post that you were camped near a "vault"!
But these are some of the things that I, and I am sure the others, would be interested in knowing!
How you prepared for such a trip, storing your items, taking care of your gear, etc.
Anyway, just a thought, in case you get bored or something.
Thanks for taking us along and sharing your trip with us!!!


----------



## tguil

Marty,

Thanks for the update and the pic of your rig set up out of the wind. You have quite a "conversation piece" there. For sure you aren't headed to the mall. 

My "old eyes" are having the same problem in the snow up here. 

Tom


----------



## Dfol20

What side of nodaway valley are you hunting on? Last year I was sitting on a hill classing for ducks when I noticed a funny looking tree in the marsh. It was a huge ten pointer keeping a doe holed up and away from little fork. I wish I had my bow with me that trip. It would have been a tough stalk, but do-able. It was fun watching him though. He was totally preoccupied. The was actually duck hunters with a mojo decoy only 150 or less yards away.


----------



## bonemonger

marty didnt get any pics of doe i shot . dark and cold by the time i got her out.butchered her today make all my deer into jerky. when i walked in yesterday jumped 5 does, maybe half hour later small 7 point came by.pretty slow for next hour, then a doe feed for 20 min. 80 yds away,went back in brush.right at 5.00 clock 2 does followed by a nice buck came in,big doe came in to 20 yds.my bow must have got some moisture on it because when i drew it was making a cracking noise all the way to full draw. doe didnt spook,made a good shot ran 60 yds.keep warm stay safe.


----------



## zap

lc12 said:


> Sometime, when you get the chance, I would like to see the inside of your rig, and I think others would too!
> I have a pull type camper, but during times like you are experiencing, I just haul water as I have my camper winterized and would fear that the pipes would freeze during weather like you are having.
> I noticed that you use a generator and said it was a Honda and has been dependable so far.
> I was also wondering how you were doing your "business" until I read an earlier post that you were camped near a "vault"!
> But these are some of the things that I, and I am sure the others, would be interested in knowing!
> How you prepared for such a trip, storing your items, taking care of your gear, etc.
> Anyway, just a thought, in case you get bored or something.
> Thanks for taking us along and sharing your trip with us!!!


I decided to stay here and pack a stand in this afternoon, took some pics and just chillin out now.










Generator and luggable loo toilet bucket I use kitty litter. Pee bottles in camper for the nite time. 

Inside from the entry.










Inside from the bed.



















I took out the fridge, stove and range to make storage. Also took out the water tank, I use plastic bottles.
The generator always starts, but the recepticle blew out the nite I got up here. I cut a extension cord in half and hard wired it in. No more trouble yet. 
The camper is cramped, the upper bed is storage area and I usually keep the table bed folded down, thats where Zap and I sleep. Its pretty easy to get burned out, thats why I am taking some time to chill. If I walk away form the camper at 2:30 or so thats 3.5 hrs in the cold. I dont want to walk the hill back up twice. So I am just going to do an afternoon hunt. The fresh snow is lots quieter to walk on than the stuff yesterday, I plan on carrying my Loggy Predator minus the seat and 4 L/W mini sticks. That will have to work. 

Thanks for the interest.

marty


----------



## zap

Dfol20 said:


> What side of nodaway valley are you hunting on? Last year I was sitting on a hill classing for ducks when I noticed a funny looking tree in the marsh. It was a huge ten pointer keeping a doe holed up and away from little fork. I wish I had my bow with me that trip. It would have been a tough stalk, but do-able. It was fun watching him though. He was totally preoccupied. The was actually duck hunters with a mojo decoy only 150 or less yards away.


I am on the west side today. This part of the area just opened up to bow hunt 12/30/10.

Dont tell anyone.:wink:

marty


----------



## Stanley

Good stuff.


----------



## zap

zap said:


> I am on the west side today. This part of the area just opened up to bow hunt 12/30/10.
> 
> Dont tell anyone.:wink:
> 
> marty


Opps, 12/30/09.

marty


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

Nice pic's of the camper and zap marty.

Looks like you got all the "essentials".

Man, it's cold down here in S.E. MO., so i know it's even colder up there where you're at further north and west!

I'm glad your generator is holding up for you. 

What's ol zap think about that snow and cold weather when you let her out for some "outside time"?

Keep staying wise and safe!


----------



## zap

MoBo Act 4:12 said:


> Nice pic's of the camper and zap marty.
> 
> Looks like you got all the "essentials".
> 
> Man, it's cold down here in S.E. MO., so i know it's even colder up there where you're at further north and west!
> 
> I'm glad your generator is holding up for you.
> 
> What's ol zap think about that snow and cold weather when you let her out for some "outside time"?
> 
> Keep staying wise and safe!


Zap is 15 years old. She starts shivering after a while. She is 1/2 english pointer and 1/2 lab. But she has the shortcoat of a pointer. She has pointed and retrieved many quail and phesant, and was a strong retriever in the marsh and on the river for waterfowl. There was no quit in her. If she gets to shivering I sit her in front of the heater.
She is my buddy, and has been a great companion to me. 

I am glad the geneator is holding up also.

marty


----------



## mobowhntr

Marty glad to see you going strong. Keep an eye on the weather this week it is going to be brutal. Highs in the single digits lows well below zero and more wonderful snow. Good Luck:darkbeer:


----------



## zap

mobowhntr said:


> Marty glad to see you going strong. Keep an eye on the weather this week it is going to be brutal. Highs in the single digits lows well below zero. Good Luck:darkbeer:


It sure aint warm!
I definately watch what I do. A guy could wind up in a real bad situation quickly. 

marty


----------



## zap

If anyone wants to come on out and hunt. Let me know.

marty


----------



## rcmjr

heading out in about an hour.....a little closer to home. Not as much snow here and probably a couple degrees warmer. Good luck, i've been following your thread.:thumb:


----------



## zap

rcmjr said:


> heading out in about an hour.....a little closer to home. Not as much snow here and probably a couple degrees warmer. Good luck, i've been following your thread.:thumb:


I wish you luck, I am passing the time until 2:30. Then its time to gear up and move out.

marty


----------



## rut&strut17

Wow! 9 pages of all positive posts w/ no bashing or
ego trips!! Hey Zap are you keeping a journal? You should
write a book on diy hunting!! I don't post much usually
too much negativity for me but this great stuff! Keep
the positive attitude

It's the journey not the destination that memories are 
made.


----------



## JustinM

Marty as crazy as it sounds, I believe I am headed back up friday... just going to be a three day hunt. I think I have a couple buddies that might join me this go around.. we are not sure on the tent yet, might upgrade and split a hotel for those nights :embara: Never know though, my brother is so tight he squeeks so I figure he'll want to camp till he relizes its not as warm in that tent at night right now as it was back in Oct, and Nov. lol I know if I do camp then I will defenilty bring the BIG stove with me this go around. Good Luck and stay safe

Justin


----------



## zap

rut&strut17 said:


> Wow! 9 pages of all positive posts w/ no bashing or
> ego trips!! Hey Zap are you keeping a journal? You should
> write a book on diy hunting!! I don't post much usually
> too much negativity for me but this great stuff! Keep
> the positive attitude
> 
> It's the journey not the destination that memories are
> made.


:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## zap

JustinM said:


> Marty as crazy as it sounds, I believe I am headed back up friday... just going to be a three day hunt. I think I have a couple buddies that might join me this go around.. we are not sure on the tent yet, might upgrade and split a hotel for those nights :embara: Never know though, my brother is so tight he squeeks so I figure he'll want to camp till he relizes its not as warm in that tent at night right now as it was back in Oct, and Nov. lol I know if I do camp then I will defenilty bring the BIG stove with me this go around. Good Luck and stay safe
> 
> Justin


I hope it works out, I know that I would not last long in tent.
I just tried to change the propane tank to one that was about 1/4 full. The one that was connected was about done, and Zap needs to be warm while I hunt. The valve is froze and wont budge. 
I got a full one to work though.


marty


----------



## tmoran

zap said:


> I plan on carrying my Loggy Predator minus the seat and 4 L/W mini sticks. That will have to work.
> 
> marty


Marty, why without the seat? Weight?


----------



## Mr. Cranium

Love this thread! Keep us posted!!!


----------



## zap

tmoran said:


> Marty, why without the seat? Weight?


The seat clangs when I set the stand, I could pack it and pin it on after I set up. But I will just stand tonite as its only a few hrs.

marty


----------



## kenf

How did it go tonight brother??:darkbeer:


----------



## lc12

This is a great read Marty, and I thank you for taking the time to post the pictures of your camper and setup as I had asked.
I hope it did not take away from your hunting time!
Zap's looking kind of tired or is that the "what the heck did you get me into" look? :wink:
I was wondering about your propane and whether or not it might freeze up on you. I will say a prayer that all keeps working for ya!!!
Good night, stay warm, and be safe!!!


----------



## zap

Well I headed out at 2:45. What a beautiful day it is , except for the cold.










Its about 3/4 of a mile to where I spotted that big bodied deer last evening.
I have never been to this part of the area before yesterday afternoon, so the plan is to set up where I saw that big deer. 
Easy walking down the road, I had ranged the spot where he was last nite. Found my tracks from yesterday and ranged again to get a bearing on the spot I wanted. Got there and looked for a good tree, found one that offered some open areas to shoot. There was no wind at all, it was as still and quiet as it could be.
With the 4 mini sticks I can only get about 10 feet up, but I managed to get set up without any unnatural noises. Had to break some branches but I guess thats better than the noise from a saw. 
Before I went up I snapped a pic to share.










When I came in I walked into the wind to the tree I wanted and had not really seen what was past it. The area looked like it had seen alot of animal traffic the last few days.



















So I setteled in and had high hopes, but nothing showed. The last 1/2 hr was real hard to stand there, as it was getting colder. I was glad that I had not come out earlier and had a longer stand, but at the same time regretted cutting my tree time short because of the cold. But that was my choice, and I will have to live with it. I know there are deer in here but I guess they were smarter than me today.
Tommorrow a late morning stand and then still hunting when it gets to cold.
All I can do is keep on trying and try to learn from my mistakes.


marty


----------



## rcmjr

It was 9deg here, I know it was colder northwest of us, keep after them.


----------



## zap

I snapped this today. 










Now you all know what a tired and cold old man looks like.

marty


----------



## zap

rcmjr said:


> It was 9deg here, I know it was colder northwest of us, keep after them.


0 here now.

marty


----------



## rcmjr

zap said:


> I snapped this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you all know what a tired and cold old man looks like.
> 
> marty


that's scary Marty, it's almost like looking in the mirror:wink:


----------



## zap

rcmjr said:


> that's scary Marty, it's almost like looking in the mirror:wink:



LOL.

marty


----------



## Ksrutjunkie

Wow with all the fresh snow and all those tracks it looks like you hit the jackpot just get the timing right good luck.


----------



## zap

Ksrutjunkie said:


> Wow with all the fresh snow and all those tracks it looks like you hit the jackpot just get the timing right good luck.


It looked to me like some of the tracks are from upland bird hunters and their dogs. But about 2/3 are from deer.

marty


----------



## knob

rcmjr said:


> that's scary Marty, it's almost like looking in the mirror:wink:


Where is your hat man it's cold outside. Keep up the good work we are all pulling for you.


----------



## 76Scout-Dad

Looks like old man winter in the flesh.


----------



## JustinM

Glad to put a face with the name... One question though, do you not pack your clothes in with you? If I don't I always freeze out really quick... Guess I work up to much sweat on the walk.


----------



## zap

JustinM said:


> Glad to put a face with the name... One question though, do you not pack your clothes in with you? If I don't I always freeze out really quick... Guess I work up to much sweat on the walk.


Us old guys walk slow. I stop and look around alot, dont really get sweaty.
Latley I have been wearing my boot covers from the truck, my feet have been warmer also.

marty


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken

Marty 

I have to hand it to you you are doing what few men would or could do . Damn You are the man .If things go right this year I hope to do something like that next fall . Believe me I have been starting to stash some cash back and making my list . I have few spots i a going to check on during this summer and fall .I have been sitting here going over my goggle earth . Mapping it all out. I just hope we get the snow again next winter.

I want to wish the BEST of luck and take good care of your dog!! I am waiting on the picture of the big boy you put down.

Take care be safe.


----------



## Threebows

Bump for Marty and Zap. nomination for best thread ever in the bh & bhsc forum.


----------



## zap

MR_Fuzzychicken said:


> Marty
> 
> I have to hand it to you you are doing what few men would or could do . Damn You are the man .If things go right this year I hope to do something like that next fall . Believe me I have been starting to stash some cash back and making my list . I have few spots i a going to check on during this summer and fall .I have been sitting here going over my goggle earth . Mapping it all out. I just hope we get the snow again next winter.
> 
> I want to wish the BEST of luck and take good care of your dog!! I am waiting on the picture of the big boy you put down.
> 
> Take care be safe.


Thanks, no luck yet. But I will keep after it. 
It would be nice if it got above 15 degrees. Its hard to sit for very long.
I wish you the best of luck with your trip. 

marty


----------



## zap

Threebows said:


> Bump for Marty and Zap. nomination for best thread ever in the bh & bhsc forum.


:thumbs_up

Zap accepts if it means she gets to go someplace warm.

marty


----------



## Stanley

Outstanding thread. Can You find some bigger trees to place a stand in, you gotta look like a lollipop in those small white trees? No disrespect intended.


----------



## zap

No offense taken. There were no bigger trees in that area, and as still as it was I did not want to walk around much.
Its a hard spot to bowhunt, mostly marsh, flooded crops and small brushy woodlots. But there are big deer here. 
No gun hunting at all for deer.
Probably why they grow big. I appreciate the advice and will give it some thought.

marty


----------



## Chromie

looks like you are having a good time, hope the deer filter your way soon and you get a shot. good luck..

BTW...how are you getting internet? I thought you were posting from you phone at first...


----------



## Stanley

zap said:


> No offense taken. There were no bigger trees in that area, and as still as it was I did not want to walk around much.
> Its a hard spot to bowhunt, mostly marsh, flooded crops and small brushy woodlots. But there are big deer here.
> No gun hunting at all for deer.
> Probably why they grow big. I appreciate the advice and will give it some thought.
> 
> marty


I would think some all white coveralls (sheet would work)) socked into a brushed in ground blind might up your chances. You could carry a small back pack some loppers and be much less burdened for a longer walk. It would also be warmer. Wind direction is very critical but is for your approach and treestand also. Your pictures of the area provide ideas on some of the things I would do. Just thinking on the keyboard of course. If you prefer I :zip: it that's understood. Good luck.


----------



## zap

Chromie said:


> looks like you are having a good time, hope the deer filter your way soon and you get a shot. good luck..
> 
> BTW...how are you getting internet? I thought you were posting from you phone at first...


Wireless.

marty


----------



## t-tomshooter

Hey looks like you got some good deer trails in that snow, I went hunting from 3 till dark and man did it get cold, i made a throw-over all white poncho and just hunted by a big oak tree and had 8 deer walk by at 15yrds, no shooters but they didnt know i was there! Stay safe


----------



## zap

Stanley said:


> I would think some all white coveralls (sheet would work)) socked into a brushed in ground blind might up your chances. You could carry a small back pack some loppers and be much less burdened for a longer walk. It would also be warmer. Wind direction is very critical but is for your approach and treestand also. Your pictures of the area provide ideas on some of the things I would do. Just thinking on the keyboard of course. If you prefer I :zip: it that's understood. Good luck.


All advice appreciated, natural ground blind sounds good.
Thanks, Stanley.

marty


----------



## zap

t-tomshooter said:


> Hey looks like you got some good deer trails in that snow, I went hunting from 3 till dark and man did it get cold, i made a throw-over all white poncho and just hunted by a big oak tree and had 8 deer walk by at 15yrds, no shooters but they didnt know i was there! Stay safe


It was a bit brisk after the sun went down. With this cold I may hunt from the ground also. Stanley suggested the same thing. Having deer that close is always pretty cool. :thumbs_up

marty


----------



## tmoran

threebows said:


> bump for marty and zap. Nomination for best thread ever in the bh & bhsc forum.


+10


----------



## DUCK29

Stay safe Marty, wish I was down there with ya, looks like a blast. I still think you are gonna kill a big one. Keep motivated.


----------



## Buzz414

Awesome Blog, and couple questions, Do you have a Wifi signal there(?) or running your laptop through your cell or a usb card? 
And I am sure your watching the weather on-line but it's gonna be brutal (neg. degrees for the high) later this week, and snow Wed. Night...
Maybe they will move Tue. and Wed. prior to that low pressure that's sagging from the upper plains.
Good Luck,


----------



## tguil

Good morning, Marty.

You sure have a bunch of guys "pulling for you". In these temperatures, I'd stay on the ground. I typically still hunt or build a natural ground blind. Don't get as many deer that way but I'm warmer. If the snow is a crunchy down where you are as it is up here, still hunting isn't going to work.

I went out for a while yesterday. Not a darn thing was moving except for the deer coming in to nibble on my crab apple trees. I still can't make myself shoot one off the deck though. Maybe on the last day of the season.

I did find a lot of tracks in the bottom of some of the ravines on my place. I think the critters are trying their best to stay out of the cold weather. Smart critters.

After looking at your pics, I remember why I didn't bowhunt at Nodaway. It sure is flat and open. Hard hunting, but then big bucks make it worthwhile, right?

Good luck today. Be safe.

Tom


----------



## 76Scout-Dad

Walking from the house to the car got me thinking about ya Marty. Stay warm bro.

You got me motivated as well, went out a couple times this weekend. Saw deer, no shooters. But tell ya what, when the wind isn't blowing, and you're dressed for it, hunting in this crazy cold weather is kind of fun. If I do get lucky and fill a tag, it will be the fastest field dressing job done in the history of mankind.


----------



## bigracklover

76Scout-Dad said:


> Walking from the house to the car got me thinking about ya Marty. Stay warm bro.
> 
> You got me motivated as well, went out a couple times this weekend. Saw deer, no shooters. But tell ya what, when the wind isn't blowing, and you're dressed for it, hunting in this crazy cold weather is kind of fun. If I do get lucky and fill a tag, *it will be the fastest field dressing job done in the history of mankind*.


LOL, I'm just the opposite, having my hands in that warm cavity is like taking a hot shower when the heater's broke ... I don't want it to end :mg: :wink:

Marty, now would be the time to make sure you're stocked up and prepared for the artic weather moving in latter part of the week - backup heat source, tons of propane bottles, generator gas, water, etc. Just a friendly reminder, you know the drill I'm sure.


----------



## tguil

Marty,

With the extremely nasty weather in store for your area, you might want to take a break from the camper and "motel it" a night or two. I've stayed at Audrey's in Mound City. Pretty reasonable rates and Zap can join you inside. Audrey's caters to hunters. 

http://audreysmotel.com/

Tom


----------



## OpenSeason1

I had to head home early yesterday due to the snow in MO and AR. We were seeing lots of deer around 1PM while we were doing farm chores. I think we should have hunted the mid day!

Good luck, 10 days to go!


----------



## lc12

tmoran said:


> +10


You get my vote for BEST THREAD!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## zap

DUCK29 said:


> Stay safe Marty, wish I was down there with ya, looks like a blast. I still think you are gonna kill a big one. Keep motivated.


I appreciate your support. Plan on keeping on it.

marty


----------



## zap

Buzz414 said:


> Awesome Blog, and couple questions, Do you have a Wifi signal there(?) or running your laptop through your cell or a usb card?
> And I am sure your watching the weather on-line but it's gonna be brutal (neg. degrees for the high) later this week, and snow Wed. Night...
> Maybe they will move Tue. and Wed. prior to that low pressure that's sagging from the upper plains.
> Good Luck,


No wi-fi wireless internet through Sprint, it plugs into USB.
I was also looking at the forecast, I like the looks of Sunday! Above freezing.:thumbs_up.
Cold until then though.

marty


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Good morning, Marty.
> 
> You sure have a bunch of guys "pulling for you". In these temperatures, I'd stay on the ground. I typically still hunt or build a natural ground blind. Don't get as many deer that way but I'm warmer. If the snow is a crunchy down where you are as it is up here, still hunting isn't going to work.
> 
> I went out for a while yesterday. Not a darn thing was moving except for the deer coming in to nibble on my crab apple trees. I still can't make myself shoot one off the deck though. Maybe on the last day of the season.
> 
> I did find a lot of tracks in the bottom of some of the ravines on my place. I think the critters are trying their best to stay out of the cold weather. Smart critters.
> 
> After looking at your pics, I remember why I didn't bowhunt at Nodaway. It sure is flat and open. Hard hunting, but then big bucks make it worthwhile, right?
> 
> Good luck today. Be safe.
> 
> Tom


Nodaway is a challange. Th snow pretty much shut me out of the other two area that I wanted to hunt. And with the extreme cold coming they are even more remote than this spot. Here there are some houses around and I now a couple of the farmers, from past trips. Its nice to have people around should something happen. 
Big bucks are smart, I hope luck and perserverance help me get one.

marty


----------



## zap

76Scout-Dad said:


> Walking from the house to the car got me thinking about ya Marty. Stay warm bro.
> 
> You got me motivated as well, went out a couple times this weekend. Saw deer, no shooters. But tell ya what, when the wind isn't blowing, and you're dressed for it, hunting in this crazy cold weather is kind of fun. If I do get lucky and fill a tag, it will be the fastest field dressing job done in the history of mankind.


Thanks Matt, I hope all is well with the family.

marty


----------



## zap

bigracklover said:


> LOL, I'm just the opposite, having my hands in that warm cavity is like taking a hot shower when the heater's broke ... I don't want it to end :mg: :wink:
> 
> Marty, now would be the time to make sure you're stocked up and prepared for the artic weather moving in latter part of the week - backup heat source, tons of propane bottles, generator gas, water, etc. Just a friendly reminder, you know the drill I'm sure.


I plan on making a supply run today or tommorrow. I have 3 20 lb propane bottles, and some 1 lb's for the stove. I am going to thaw out the frozen water bottles today while I hunt, they are in a storage in the camper but some still froze.

marty


----------



## zap

lc12 said:


> You get my vote for BEST THREAD!!!:darkbeer:


Thanks, I hope its a cash prize.:mg:

marty


----------



## zap

OpenSeason1 said:


> I had to head home early yesterday due to the snow in MO and AR. We were seeing lots of deer around 1PM while we were doing farm chores. I think we should have hunted the mid day!
> 
> Good luck, 10 days to go!


I am going to try that today. 12 days left, please dont rush it as I will need all the time possible.

marty


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Marty,
> 
> With the extremely nasty weather in store for your area, you might want to take a break from the camper and "motel it" a night or two. I've stayed at Audrey's in Mound City. Pretty reasonable rates and Zap can join you inside. Audrey's caters to hunters.
> 
> http://audreysmotel.com/
> 
> Tom


Thats a good idea, but a motel just aint in the budget. I am going to go get a shower tonite or tommorrow.
I appreciate your concern and advice.

marty


----------



## bigracklover

zap said:


> Thats a good idea, but a motel just aint in the budget. I am going to go get a shower tonite or tommorrow.
> I appreciate your concern and advice.
> 
> marty


Marty, since I've learned alot about extended, out-of-town trips from this thread, not to mention being thoroughly entertained by your blog-style posts, I'd be willing to chip in some $$ via Paypal. Use it for a motel, supplies, whatever. I know you don't need charity so don't take this as anything more than a "thank you". PM your pp addy. 

BRL


----------



## 76Scout-Dad

*Great idea!*



bigracklover said:


> Marty, since I've learned alot about extended, out-of-town trips from this thread, not to mention being thoroughly entertained by your blog-style posts, I'd be willing to chip in some $$ via Paypal. Use it for a motel, supplies, whatever. I know you don't need charity so don't take this as anything more than a "thank you". PM your pp addy.
> 
> BRL


Great idea! How much was that hotel nearby that someone suggested. Let's see if we all can't chip in and get Marty and Zap a room for night. I'm sure a warm bed, hot shower and cable TV would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dougbk

Marty,

You are mentally tough! The wind chill today on the eastern side of the state is -20. There is no way I want to go out and hunt, it is hard enough to go to work, then I am staying in the car as much as possible.

I am offically a member of the ZAP fan club.:darkbeer:


----------



## bennymj171

love reading this thread, good luck marty


----------



## zap

dougbk said:


> Marty,
> 
> You are mentally tough! The wind chill today on the eastern side of the state is -20. There is no way I want to go out and hunt, it is hard enough to go to work, then I am staying in the car as much as possible.
> 
> I am offically a member of the ZAP fan club.:darkbeer:


Thnks, I am getting ready to go in. I took Zap for a nice walk and am getting lunch ready. 









This is the spot am going to get in this afternoon.










We will see what develops.

marty


----------



## zap

Lunch hit the spot, Te area ployees let me put my propane bottle with the frozen valve inside their shop. Great bunch of guys, It was nice to talk to someone, its been a while. 
Guess I will still hunt/scout, to stay warm. Maybe I can find a good tree in all this brush. The MDC employees talked about a clover food plot, I want to take a look there.

marty


----------



## zap

bigracklover said:


> Marty, since I've learned alot about extended, out-of-town trips from this thread, not to mention being thoroughly entertained by your blog-style posts, I'd be willing to chip in some $$ via Paypal. Use it for a motel, supplies, whatever. I know you don't need charity so don't take this as anything more than a "thank you". PM your pp addy.
> 
> BRL


I have thought about this generous offer, I cannot accept gifts. But funds are low. 
If anyone wants to check these threads for pics, and purchase an 5x7 for $9.99, or an 8x12 or 8x10 for $19.99, that would be good. That is tyd and a professional print on good paper, not from wal-mart. I can work out the details when I get back. Maybe put an ablum on my homepage here to choose from. I have more deer and waterfowl pics but the drive they are on is not here. I am sure that there would be alot to choose from, but no big rack bucks. 
Here are the links.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=960391
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=969037

These are a few but I can provide a better selection, maybe a photobucket ablum would work best. I will contact anyone that has purchased a print with the details of how to choose by 1-20-10.

I appreciate all the posts and encouragement, it was not my intent to get $ out of this, but these are good pics and the price is reasonable. I have plenty to choose from, the links would provide a sample.

Thanks again.

If anyone is interested send payment to [email protected]

I hope this does not break any forum rules?

marty


----------



## zap

Still hunted in the crunchy snow. Four deer got up about 80 yards away, could not see what they were. They walked off toward the refuge, while walking on and stopping to grunt and bleat call I had two does come in downwind of me. That did not work out so well, but its encouraging to see deer and keep warm at the same time. I plan to set up where some does have been crossing the area road at dusk. We will see what happens.

This taken from the direction the four deer walked, the tracks were there but there were no discernable prints. Dont know what they were, probably does.










Hey Stanley, now thats a tree a guy could hide in!:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## sooner77

*great fun*

justs got on your thread and have really enjoyed your exploits. my 16 year old son and i were hunting between Christmas and New Years in southern Nebraska. It was really cold and very snowy but it was the best hunting trip of my life. my son was bowhunting and i was hunting with a muzzleloader. he killed a doe and i killed nothing. we froze on every hunt but we never failed to get up when the alarm went off. it is a trip i will remember forever not because of its success ( or lack of) but because we made it through it. the bad part is my season is now over. you stay out there and enjoy... i wish i was there with you.


----------



## hunter77

ttt for an awesome adventure!


----------



## Okie-WT-hunter

Great thread! I wish i would have seen it sooner,you definately are the man! I hope to be able to do something like this when i get older. And goodluck on the rest of your hunt! You definately deserve a chance at a big buck! :thumbs_up
Goodluck once again!


----------



## zap

Well I got out and headed toward where I wanted to set up for a shot at those does. They came out a little earlier than I thought they would. I was able to get a pic of them in the distance, although they were a lot closer when they came out I did not want to move around to get the camera out until they got a ways off. They never saw me so maybe another day.










Set my stand and sat anyway, nothing moving that I saw. I took the stand down and headed toward the camper. As I stepped up on the trailer tounge to get in the camper the glow of the Big Buddy heater was a welcome sight.
Zap was happy to see me as usual, and I was happy to have had another day to hunt. No big buck sign around this part of the area, that I could see.
A few rub lines but no big tracks or droppings. I am going to hunt here a few more days and see what happens. 

By the way I have been putting on my Artic Shield boot covers in the camper before I go out. I put a hand warmer pack inside them, and my feet have been pretty warm. My feet are usually a big problem in the cold. I am drying out the boot covers for tommorrow as I post this.











I also have been putting the body and hand warmers in a zip lock baggie when I get back, and have been able to get a few days out of them. 

marty


----------



## zap

Okie-WT-hunter said:


> Great thread! I wish i would have seen it sooner,you definately are the man! I hope to be able to do something like this when i get older. And goodluck on the rest of your hunt! You definately deserve a chance at a big buck! :thumbs_up
> Goodluck once again!


Thanks, I appreciate your comments.:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## zap

hunter77 said:


> ttt for an awesome adventure!


:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken

Marty you are what a true hunter is all about . Not that crap you see on TV . You are real deal . You have *True Grit*!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bownrut09

hey zap...be careful...I might have to call off my hunting trip a little early...im hearing rumors of possibly 10-12 inches of snow wed-thursday...be careful bud


----------



## zap

sooner77 said:


> justs got on your thread and have really enjoyed your exploits. my 16 year old son and i were hunting between Christmas and New Years in southern Nebraska. It was really cold and very snowy but it was the best hunting trip of my life. my son was bowhunting and i was hunting with a muzzleloader. he killed a doe and i killed nothing. we froze on every hunt but we never failed to get up when the alarm went off. it is a trip i will remember forever not because of its success ( or lack of) but because we made it through it. the bad part is my season is now over. you stay out there and enjoy... i wish i was there with you.


I am glad to hear that your son and you had that special time together, success is what you percieve it to be. Please post pics of your son and his bowkill if you are able. I would enjoy seeing them.
Thanks for your interest in my hunting trip. Today was a success to me as I enjoyed being out doing what I love. It was too cold to sit so I moved around and got to see some deer. Putting an arrow in something aint what its all about for me, but it is a thrilling thing to do when you get the opportunity.

marty


----------



## zap

bownrut09 said:


> hey zap...be careful...I might have to call off my hunting trip a little early...im hearing rumors of possibly 10-12 inches of snow wed-thursday...be careful bud


I had better make a supply run tommorrow nite. I will keep an eye on the weather forecast.

thanks for the heads up.

marty


----------



## bonemonger

Marty,keep your nose in the wind .the big one is coming.give zap a pat on the head,stay warm and dry.


----------



## zap

MR_Fuzzychicken said:


> Marty you are what a true hunter is all about . Not that crap you see on TV . You are real deal . You have *True Grit*!!!:thumbs_up


Thanks for the kind words.
I can only keep trying and learn what I can along the way.
Its all good.

marty


----------



## zap

bonemonger said:


> Marty,keep your nose in the wind .the big one is coming.give zap a pat on the head,stay warm and dry.


If the big one comes my way I will make my move count. 
Zap just got a spine massage, she loves that. She is 15 years old and going strong. 

marty


----------



## bonemonger

Marty,since this thread started we have been getting are share of your snow,have 15 inches on my porch.only good thing is not as cold.good thing has got deer on their feet.mid 20s alot better temp to hunt in.going out wed. Going to harvest 2 more does,then give them a break till next year.aim strait.


----------



## tguil

Marty,

I'll bet I'm not the only one -- How did Zap get her name? 

I'm a really "old guy" with two golden retrievers. They do a pretty good job of keeping me "young" and in good shape. Both come from hunting lines. I don't do upland game much anymore. But these guys are great to have around -- excellent bed warmers on cold nights.

Stay warm.

Tom


----------



## 76Scout-Dad

*pic's*



zap said:


> I have thought about this generous offer, I cannot accept gifts. But funds are low.
> If anyone wants to check these threads for pics, and purchase an 5x7 for $9.99, or an 8x12 or 8x10 for $19.99, that would be good. That is tyd and a professional print on good paper, not from wal-mart. I can work out the details when I get back. Maybe put an ablum on my homepage here to choose from. I have more deer and waterfowl pics but the drive they are on is not here. I am sure that there would be alot to choose from, but no big rack bucks.
> Here are the links.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=960391
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=969037
> 
> These are a few but I can provide a better selection, maybe a photobucket ablum would work best. I will contact anyone that has purchased a print with the details of how to choose by 1-20-10.
> 
> I appreciate all the posts and encouragement, it was not my intent to get $ out of this, but these are good pics and the price is reasonable. I have plenty to choose from, the links would provide a sample.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> If anyone is interested send payment to [email protected]
> 
> I hope this does not break any forum rules?
> 
> marty


I've seen several examples of Martys Photo skills. And he shoots that Camera just as well as his bow. (Which is very well of course)

Good luck, stay warm and we'll see you soon Marty!
By the way, kids saw your picture, I quote, "Marty has a beard just like Santa's" :wink:


----------



## zap

bonemonger said:


> Marty,since this thread started we have been getting are share of your snow,have 15 inches on my porch.only good thing is not as cold.good thing has got deer on their feet.mid 20s alot better temp to hunt in.going out wed. Going to harvest 2 more does,then give them a break till next year.aim strait.


I wish you the best of luck , my friend. Stay warm/safe and enjoy the hunt.

marty


----------



## Dfol20

Marty,
Thanks for a great thread. Keep having fun. I am hoping to be hunting up in that part of the state Monday, unless the geese keep me here. . I bowhunted today and lasted about two hours. My boots and gloves aren't made for 8 degree temps. I was fine when I was walking however. I had high hopes untill the only tracks I saw were coyote tracks. It looks like the deer vacated the area for awhile. Stay warm up there.


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Marty,
> 
> I'll bet I'm not the only one -- How did Zap get her name?
> 
> I'm a really "old guy" with two golden retrievers. They do a pretty good job of keeping me "young" and in good shape. Both come from hunting lines. I don't do upland game much anymore. But these guys are great to have around -- excellent bed warmers on cold nights.
> 
> Stay warm.
> 
> Tom


Zap has white feet, we called her shoes for a while. But that did not seem quite right. Tried zapatoes, and that became Zap.
We try to warm each other at nite, its a team effort.
The pillows and blanket were frozen to the side of the camper this morning, from the condensation.

Have a good nite, Tom.

marty


----------



## zap

76Scout-Dad said:


> I've seen several examples of Martys Photo skills. And he shoots that Camera just as well as his bow. (Which is very well of course)
> 
> Good luck, stay warm and we'll see you soon Marty!
> By the way, kids saw your picture, I quote, "Marty has a beard just like Santa's" :wink:


Thanks for the comments.
Ho Ho Ho.

marty


----------



## zap

Dfol20 said:


> Marty,
> Thanks for a great thread. Keep having fun. I am hoping to be hunting up in that part of the state Monday, unless the geese keep me here. . I bowhunted today and lasted about two hours. My boots and gloves aren't made for 8 degree temps. I was fine when I was walking however. I had high hopes untill the only tracks I saw were coyote tracks. It looks like the deer vacated the area for awhile. Stay warm up there.


If you get up this way let me know. There are a few spots that I know are good but I dont want to go to them alone, in these conditions. 


marty


----------



## zap

We are eating good tonite!!!!!!!










marty


----------



## bonemonger

Marty,enjoy the pics,myself i am computer challenged.if not for wife and two girls i would be lost.if i get lucky and get another doe,i will try to get pics posted.i am a dog man at heart,had awiredhaie pointer that freinds and myself shot 100s of birds over.then ran coonhounds all over the country,my best dog won treeing walker dog of the year.now that im a little older irun beagles,dont shoot rabbits,just enjoy the chase.bowhunting hard last 10 yrs.,probaly because i think im. Getting slow and lazy in my old age.remember no bad day hunting,enjoy every one like it is the last.


----------



## zap

bonemonger said:


> Marty,enjoy the pics,myself i am computer challenged.if not for wife and two girls i would be lost.if i get lucky and get another doe,i will try to get pics posted.i am a dog man at heart,had awiredhaie pointer that freinds and myself shot 100s of birds over.then ran coonhounds all over the country,my best dog won treeing walker dog of the year.now that im a little older irun beagles,dont shoot rabbits,just enjoy the chase.bowhunting hard last 10 yrs.,probaly because i think im. Getting slow and lazy in my old age.remember no bad day hunting,enjoy every one like it is the last.


Dogs are great and some can be wonderful to work with. But I would rather bowhunt. I am getting older also, but the desire is still there. Just have to pace myself.

marty


----------



## Stanley

Be safe young man.


----------



## sooner77

*keep going*

Something i do to keep me out in the woods is go the library and get books on cd or tape. u can carry a player in your backpack put on the headphones and its tom clancy or steven king or any other book you might like. it's free cept for the batteries and really passes the time.


----------



## Wappkid

I hope you get one.Hang in there.


----------



## zap

Stanley said:


> Be safe young man.


I only wish I was young.

marty


----------



## zap

sooner77 said:


> Something i do to keep me out in the woods is go the library and get books on cd or tape. u can carry a player in your backpack put on the headphones and its tom clancy or steven king or any other book you might like. it's free cept for the batteries and really passes the time.


I appreciate the suggestions.:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## zap

Wappkid said:


> I hope you get one.Hang in there.


I hope I get more than one.

marty


----------



## Matt Palmquist

Marty, 

Glad to see you are still after them and haven't froze to death. Keep your head up and hunt hard!!

Congrats on the doe:darkbeer:

Matt


----------



## tguil

Good morning, Marty.

It is still darn cold but you already know that, right? I checked the long range forecast for NW Missouri as well as for where I live and hunt. Both forecasts are about the same. It appears that it is going to warm up on Sunday and then stay that way for the rest of the week. But between now and then it is going to be bitter cold. Hang in there and be safe.

For hunting in these weather conditions and in an area like you are hunting, do you think that a commercial ground blind and a small propane heater would work? From your pics, I would think that a blind might be an asset if you found a good site and just left it there. I don't know if a small heater would cause a scent problem though. 

I plan to hunt today and then hunker down when the really nasty stuff moves in. Because it is the late firearm season up here, I am using a Ruger .44 magnum Redhawk instead of my bow. I use the same techniques with a handgun as I do with a bow. As a matter of fact, I'll take a longer shot with a bow than with a handgun. Nice thing about the handgun is that I don't have to worry so much about those darn tree branches.

I think that I'll pretty much stick to my own place. At least I know where the "local" deer hang out. I also have two really good wildlife management areas within a couple miles of my place. I may give them a try.

Good luck today. Oh, let me tell you a little about "old". It's really not all that bad. 

Tom


----------



## Threebows

ttt for Marty and Zap. Good luck today Marty. Give Zap a pat for me.


----------



## zap

Matt Palmquist said:


> Marty,
> 
> Glad to see you are still after them and haven't froze to death. Keep your head up and hunt hard!!
> 
> Congrats on the doe:darkbeer:
> 
> Matt


I just got back from walking the dog, had a litle trouble getting the generator going. I decided to let it wait until the sun came up more. Got it going about 10:30, but its -3 degrees as I type this. 

I plan on hitting it in a few hrs.

marty


----------



## zap

Threebows said:


> ttt for Marty and Zap. Good luck today Marty. Give Zap a pat for me.


:thumbs_up
Consider Zap patted.
Man it was cold this am at 6, I went out for a minute and then went back to bed.

marty


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Good morning, Marty.
> 
> It is still darn cold but you already know that, right? I checked the long range forecast for NW Missouri as well as for where I live and hunt. Both forecasts are about the same. It appears that it is going to warm up on Sunday and then stay that way for the rest of the week. But between now and then it is going to be bitter cold. Hang in there and be safe.
> 
> For hunting in these weather conditions and in an area like you are hunting, do you think that a commercial ground blind and a small propane heater would work? From your pics, I would think that a blind might be an asset if you found a good site and just left it there. I don't know if a small heater would cause a scent problem though.
> 
> I plan to hunt today and then hunker down when the really nasty stuff moves in. Because it is the late firearm season up here, I am using a Ruger .44 magnum Redhawk instead of my bow. I use the same techniques with a handgun as I do with a bow. As a matter of fact, I'll take a longer shot with a bow than with a handgun. Nice thing about the handgun is that I don't have to worry so much about those darn tree branches.
> 
> I think that I'll pretty much stick to my own place. At least I know where the "local" deer hang out. I also have two really good wildlife management areas within a couple miles of my place. I may give them a try.
> 
> Good luck today. Oh, let me tell you a little about "old". It's really not all that bad.
> 
> Tom


Good morning ,Tom. Well its almost aftenooon.
I have a T2 blind with me, but the heater stays with Zap.
I do not like sitting in a groundblind, but it probably would be a good idea.
4-5 days more of cold then maybe 5 days of better temps untl its over.
Thanks for the suggestions and the info on the weather.

marty


----------



## lc12

Hey Marty, You ARE the modern day Jeremiah Johnson, but with that said, I am really hoping that you are keeping an eye out on the upcoming weather change!
I know you are following it on your computer, but it don't look good! Snow from midnight Wednesday night until Thursday morning with a lot of WIND out of the northwest so there will be a lot of drifting and it is going to STAY COLD the rest of this week.
You might want to think about relocating closer to civilization for a couple of days!
My truck even burped and died on the way into work this morning (-2), but it fired back up so here I am typing a message to you.
Like I said, I am telling you something that you already know, but there are a LOT of us that are concerned for your safety, and Zap's too!
You be careful!!! :wink:


----------



## zap

lc12 said:


> Hey Marty, You ARE the modern day Jeremiah Johnson, but with that said, I am really hoping that you are keeping an eye out on the upcoming weather change!
> I know you are following it on your computer, but it don't look good! Snow from midnight Wednesday night until Thursday morning with a lot of WIND out of the northwest so there will be a lot of drifting and it is going to STAY COLD the rest of this week.
> You might want to think about relocating closer to civilization for a couple of days!
> My truck even burped and died on the way into work this morning (-2), but it fired back up so here I am typing a message to you.
> Like I said, I am telling you something that you already know, but there are a LOT of us that are concerned for your safety, and Zap's too!
> You be careful!!! :wink:


I plan to make a supply run, this evening going to head to Eagles Nest Truck Stop and get a shower and gas. Then I have an 8am appointment at the gas company in Mound City for a propane refill. Groceries in Mound City. Then I am going to head back to the area office. One of the shop buildings faces east - west, I talked to the guys here and its OK to park there at nite to get out of the wind. There is someone here Monday to Friday, I am not sure about weekends. I plan to stay here until the weather breaks, there also is an outdoor outlet if things go bad I can plug in my camper for the electric heater. The Mdc employees have been great, and I cant say enough about how they have been helpful.:thumbs_up

I appreciate the concern, I am taking precautions. Keeping an eye on the weather a few times a day at weather underground. I cannot wait for the shower as its been a week or so. Zap is doing great and I leave the Big Buddy on for her when I am gone. She enjoyed a nice long walk this morning, and even got on some phesants. She is a great dog and you would not know her age by the way she behaves.
It was a bit brisk last nite and even with the heater giong my pee bottle was froze. I put it inside by the door. But we were warm in bed for sure.

By the way the mountain men NEVER had it as good as I do. I was thinking about all the vets that fought winter campaigns in WW2 and Korea, my hat is off to them. No heat and outside 24/7, they were truly tough fellows.
marty


----------



## sooner77

*workin*

been settin in my warm office all day with them temp hovering around 73 degrees. had a light lunch with the wife and dogs and daydreamed about stalkin deer in the tundra. keep at it while we all live vicariously though you.


----------



## tguil

Marty,

How was your day? 

Even though it is still cold up here, it has been an almost pleasant day -- sunny with no wind and a bit of fresh snow. I had five doe right outside my window at noon. I went out for a couple of hours to see if I could find them. Plenty of tracks in snow. They had moved onto my neighbor's place. He's a "No Hunting" guy so I guess I'll wait for them to return tomorrow. I'm still hunting with my .44 magnum. It's darn close to bowhunting. I limit my shots to 40 yards.

Our bad weather is supposed to hit later tonight and tomorrow morning. I've laid in a good supply of firewood and will make a run into town tonight for a few necessities -- like coffee, etc.

Take care and let know how you are doing. Oh, I had my two golden retrievers out for long romp. They needed it and so did I.

Tom


----------



## zap

With the bad weather expected to be moving in tommorrow, we made the supply run today. Zap was happy to go for a ride and wanted to sit in my seat!










Made it up to wally world in Maryville for food. Then over to Mound city for the important stuff.










On down to squaw creek Eagles Nest after that.










Definately a welcome sight, warm shower inside.:thumbs_up
Plus I can get some laundry done.

Plan to spend the nite in the lot here and head back over to Nodaway in the am.

Thank you to the people who purchased pics, the extra $ came in handy for supplies.

marty


----------



## bonemonger

marty, did you get out today.weather here in ohio starting to look like mo. place where i hunt has some waist deep snow. going to get back after it tom. good luck rideing out the weather tonite,give the copilot a treat and give them heck when it clears up.


----------



## zap

bonemonger said:


> marty, did you get out today.weather here in ohio starting to look like mo. place where i hunt has some waist deep snow. going to get back after it tom. good luck rideing out the weather tonite,give the copilot a treat and give them heck when it clears up.


It was very still and cold. Hard to not disturb anything walking in, then a short sit with the cold.
I straightened up the rig and changed the oil in the generator. Then went for supplies. It will still be cold the next few days but with some wind and snow. Lots better for still hunting and I like that when its cold. Helps keep me warm moving around. I will hit it tommorrow. I plan to carry a stand and two mini sticks, that way if I shift my feet it wont mke all te crunchy noise. Set up in between some trees, sit a while and then move on. 
There are waist deep drifts here also, its hard walking in some areas. Especally with it being somewhat melted and icy.

marty


----------



## Cybertech

Hey marty, I have been following this thread for a few weeks now and it really has gotten to be one of the most interesting and enjoyable threads to read. Gotta give you alot of credit for what you are doing not many people have that kind of desire to tough it out the way you have, to be out there chasing deer around in those conditions. I bowhunt not far from there every Nov. in Harrison county I also know of some real good State land if you are ever interested. Keep up the hard work ,you and Zap stay warm and your total perseverence will eventually pay off. Good Luck!


----------



## zap

Cybertech said:


> Hey marty, I have been following this thread for a few weeks now and it really has gotten to be one of the most interesting and enjoyable threads to read. Gotta give you alot of credit for what you are doing not many people have that kind of desire to tough it out the way you have, to be out there chasing deer around in those conditions. I bowhunt not far from there every Nov. in Harrison county I also know of some real good State land if you are ever interested. Keep up the hard work ,you and Zap stay warm and your total perseverence will eventually pay off. Good Luck!


:thumbs_up
I think I will stick it out here, I was on a 175+ here in November. I have not been able to get to the spot yet, due to the snow, cold and road conditions. Maybe next week though. Well lets say definately next week. 

marty


----------



## lc12

Your 175er may now be a zero, or an 87.5 incher. Lots of bucks losing their antlers in our area! Seen a bunch of half-rackers, so if you stick a big one carrying all of the head gear I would be extra careful in dragging it out!!!
Take care Marty.


----------



## zap

OH YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










And a nice place to relax while you do laundry.:thumbs_up










marty


----------



## Lonestar63

Now you'll feel better!!

Still checking the thread and enjoying......

Hope to see a big ol' buck soon..........:thumbs_up


----------



## zap

lc12 said:


> Your 175er may now be a zero, or an 87.5 incher. Lots of bucks losing their antlers in our area! Seen a bunch of half-rackers, so if you stick a big one carrying all of the head gear I would be extra careful in dragging it out!!!
> Take care Marty.


Thanks for the heads up, I plan to look everything over as best I can. :thumbs_up

So if I see a big buck with half the headgear should I shoot?
Would it still be a trophy?
What if I come across an 8 yr old marsh buck with no headgear, is that still a trophy?
Post your opinions, please.

marty


----------



## zap

Lonestar63 said:


> Now you'll feel better!!
> 
> Still checking the thread and enjoying......
> 
> Hope to see a big ol' buck soon..........:thumbs_up


I hope you see one also, I sure aint.:wink:

marty


----------



## Nosdog2

Great thread and good luck out there!


Why isn't this a sticky yet??


----------



## zap

Nosdog2 said:


> Great thread and good luck out there!


Thanks.

marty


----------



## bonemonger

marty some things never change for me. ifeel any deer that is shot fair chase is a trophy.i hunt for myself no one else.if everyone could do that i feel like they would enjoy it and themselves a lot more.plus they all taste good.still pulling for you.


----------



## zap

bonemonger said:


> marty some things never change for me. ifeel any deer that is shot fair chase is a trophy.i hunt for myself no one else.if everyone could do that i feel like they would enjoy it and themselves a lot more.plus they all taste good.still pulling for you.


Thanks, 10 days left. 
I feel the same way, but I cannot say what I would do until the moment arrives.
One thing is for sure, any mature does are fair game for me.

marty


----------



## kda082

marty, thank you for not taking pics of yourself in shower. would have ruined the thread. just teasing man. hang in there. best thread by far.


----------



## floater

Hanging tough!


----------



## zap

kda082 said:


> marty, thank you for not taking pics of yourself in shower. would have ruined the thread. just teasing man. hang in there. best thread by far.




marty


----------



## zap

floater said:


> Hanging tough!


:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## MOC

zap said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I plan to look everything over as best I can. :thumbs_up
> 
> So if I see a big buck with half the headgear should I shoot?
> Would it still be a trophy?
> What if I come across an 8 yr old marsh buck with no headgear, is that still a trophy?
> Post your opinions, please.
> 
> marty


Absolutely, either kind of buck you described is a trophy. The way your'e hunting, and with these conditions, any deer is a trophy.

I live not far from where you're hunting, and this is brutal weather for our area. More snow tomorrow. The actual low temp on Saturday is going to be -16. Be careful.


----------



## spookit

MARTY if you need spare propane bottles i got 9 here and i got 10 gallons of gas to help out would be able to drive up and drop them off and bring you supplys,since schools have been closeing i am able to get off in the afternoons earlier but not enough to get a hunt in


----------



## Mohuntguy

Good luck Zap. I live South of Jeff City and it is cold here. I'm not 100% sure about your sanity but I do admire your grit. Best of luck and be careful.


----------



## azone5

I agree that any deer harvested in these extreme conditions is a trophy. It will be one of the top stories and memories of your life! Still hope you get grandaddy though with all headgear attached.


----------



## spookit

and these would be the 20lb bottles


----------



## zap

spookit said:


> MARTY if you need spare propane bottles i got 9 here and i got 10 gallons of gas to help out would be able to drive up and drop them off and bring you supplys,since schools have been closeing i am able to get off in the afternoons earlier but not enough to get a hunt in


Thats a generous offer, and I appreciate it.
I have 3 20 lb propane here, and 15 gallons of gas for the generator. Good for a while. 
But you could come up and hunt anytime. No room to sleep two, but a warm place to sit (before and after hunting) and good food. Well I like it anyway. 


marty


----------



## zap

Mohuntguy said:


> Good luck Zap. I live South of Jeff City and it is cold here. I'm not 100% sure about your sanity but I do admire your grit. Best of luck and be careful.


Sane behavior is not an option at this point.
10 days left.

marty


----------



## zap

azone5 said:


> I agree that any deer harvested in these extreme conditions is a trophy. It will be one of the top stories and memories of your life! Still hope you get grandaddy though with all headgear attached.


:thumbs_up 
Where is grandpa anyway?

marty


----------



## spookit

will have to see how work does marty


----------



## zap

spookit said:


> and these would be the 20lb bottles


I appreciate it,:thumbs_up and I will keep that in mind. 
Come and hunt, its really cool.:wink:

marty


----------



## zap

spookit said:


> will have to see how work does marty


Pm me if you are able to make it. I am at the Nodaway area office until the weather blows over.

marty


----------



## zap

Sincere thanks to all who have posted here, it has been a great help to keep on keeping on.:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## targetgal

Hi Marty, this is Carie Tracy's wife. Jim told me about your thread the other day and while Tracy is away shooting at a league tonight, I decided to snuggle up and read it. Looks like you have quite a few fans from all over the country. This is a great thread and I admire your free spirit. I don't know to many people who could brave the harsh weather conditions like you are no matter how much they love hunting. I keep thinking to myself movie deals are probably in your future or maybe some outfitter will hook you up with an all inclusive hunt somewhere...Seems like you have caught and held the attention of many and am anxious to see how your last 10 days pan out. I know you will have many memories and stories to share about this hunt, I hope you will also have a wallhanger after all of this hard work. Stay warm my friend. Give Zap a big kiss and an extra something special in her doggie bowl as she is really a trooper!


----------



## zap

targetgal said:


> Hi Marty, this is Carie Tracy's wife. Jim told me about your thread the other day and while Tracy is away shooting at a league tonight, I decided to snuggle up and read it. Looks like you have quite a few fans from all over the country. This is a great thread and I admire your free spirit. I don't know to many people who could brave the harsh weather conditions like you are no matter how much they love hunting. I keep thinking to myself movie deals are probably in your future or maybe some outfitter will hook you up with an all inclusive hunt somewhere...Seems like you have caught and held the attention of many and am anxious to see how your last 10 days pan out. I know you will have many memories and stories to share about this hunt, I hope you will also have a wallhanger after all of this hard work. Stay warm my friend. Give Zap a big kiss and an extra something special in her doggie bowl as she is really a trooper!


Thanks, Carie. You are too kind.
I hope your family is well, Zap is doing great.
She is my buddy.

marty


----------



## bigracklover

zap said:


> 10 days left.
> 
> marty


Make the most of it Marty, these last 10 days will be over before you know it. 

As far as what's a trophy, well of course beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Personally, given the insane conditions I'd shoot the first decent buck I saw, 1/2 rack or not. 

Best of luck, get some rest and give 'em heck tomorrow!


----------



## zap

bigracklover said:


> Make the most of it Marty, these last 10 days will be over before you know it.
> 
> As far as what's a trophy, well of course beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Personally, given the insane conditions I'd shoot the first decent buck I saw, 1/2 rack or not.
> 
> Best of luck, get some rest and give 'em heck tomorrow!


Today was good to recharge my batteries. The shower was great, I am waiting until daybreak to drive back to Nodaway. The roads aint to great.
Thanks again for everything.

marty


----------



## tguil

Marty, 

Glad to learn that you have your batteries recharged. You'll need them at full power the next couple of days. 

For what it's worth -- I think that any deer taken with a bow or handgun is a trophy. The hunt is the important thing not the kill or even the rack. (Besides that I don't really like to field dress deer.)

Many schools in southeast Nebraska are not opening tomorrow. Rarely does that happen before storm hits. Take care on your drive back up to Nodaway.

Tom


----------



## JustinM

Glad to see your still doing good Marty. Those conditions sure are looking rough, glad I am at home this go around. I have been hunting pretty hard though everyday almost but we are not quite as cold here. It was 6 degrees when I got in my truck at 5:45 tonight after an evening sit.. seen 8 but they decided to stay just outside my range tonight. I will give it a try tomorrow hopefully. I did just pick up another 300 acres here today to hunt, plan on stopping in and getting a tour tomorrow :thumbs_up. As always good luck and stay safe. Justin


----------



## kparrott154

Marty,

You are my Hero! What you are doing is truely amazing! I hope to do a trip like this some day but I don't think it will even compare to what you have done.

I just found this thread and read all 12 pages in awe. I was so excited to see that you got that doe because you put in the work and deserved that deer! I hope that your hard work pays off and you fills your tags!

I find it hard to go hunt when its below 10 and you are out there in negative temps! Amazing, just amazing!

Good luck, be safe, and be carefully!

Kevin


----------



## Threebows

Many here (myself included) would like to think we have the drive and desire you've displayed. I truly hope you nail a Monster, but as others have said, any deer taken under these conditions is a trophy. Good luck Marty and the Zap fan club says "Wish you were here!"


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Marty,
> 
> Glad to learn that you have your batteries recharged. You'll need them at full power the next couple of days.
> 
> For what it's worth -- I think that any deer taken with a bow or handgun is a trophy. The hunt is the important thing not the kill or even the rack. (Besides that I don't really like to field dress deer.)
> 
> Many schools in southeast Nebraska are not opening tomorrow. Rarely does that happen before storm hits. Take care on your drive back up to Nodaway.
> 
> Tom


Thanks, Tom. 

marty


----------



## zap

JustinM said:


> Glad to see your still doing good Marty. Those conditions sure are looking rough, glad I am at home this go around. I have been hunting pretty hard though everyday almost but we are not quite as cold here. It was 6 degrees when I got in my truck at 5:45 tonight after an evening sit.. seen 8 but they decided to stay just outside my range tonight. I will give it a try tomorrow hopefully. I did just pick up another 300 acres here today to hunt, plan on stopping in and getting a tour tomorrow :thumbs_up. As always good luck and stay safe. Justin


Too bad the deer didn't close the distance. Maybe tommorrow.
The 300 sounds great, I wish you luck there.

marty


----------



## zap

kparrott154 said:


> Marty,
> 
> You are my Hero! What you are doing is truely amazing! I hope to do a trip like this some day but I don't think it will even compare to what you have done.
> 
> I just found this thread and read all 12 pages in awe. I was so excited to see that you got that doe because you put in the work and deserved that deer! I hope that your hard work pays off and you fills your tags!
> 
> I find it hard to go hunt when its below 10 and you are out there in negative temps! Amazing, just amazing!
> 
> Good luck, be safe, and be carefully!
> 
> Kevin


:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## zap

Threebows said:


> Many here (myself included) would like to think we have the drive and desire you've displayed. I truly hope you nail a Monster, but as others have said, any deer taken under these conditions is a trophy. Good luck Marty and the Zap fan club says "Wish you were here!"


That looks like my Zap on the right! Great pic.
I am sure many at members could do the same as I am. I think that many just dont have the opportunity. I am not working right now so I went hunting.
I have to hit it hard these last few days.

marty


----------



## Virginian

*Just wow!*

Marty,

I just fell into this thread tonight and read all 13 pages. My jaw has hit the floor while reading about your adventures. 

A couple of thoughts I would like to share with you. You are an amazing man to be this tenacious, respectful, inspiring to others and what this sport is all about. You are truly a class act and every post in this thread shows what type of man you are. I wish I lived closer because I would take a few days off and go hunting with you anytime. I'll bet 90%+ of the hunters on this forum could learn a thing or two from you.

If you ever make it to VA, you will have a nice place to hunt, a hot meal & a stiff drink waiting for ya! I look back on my hunting this season & reflect upon the times I got cold and stayed anyway internally whining a bit and I'm humbled by what you are accomplishing. I would venture to say you have motivated several here to get off their duff and hunt one more time despite the weather most of the nation is experiencing. Inspiring, my friend!

At the end of this trip, when you get home, It would be great to read about how you planned & packed for a trip this long in these extreme conditions. Maybe post about what gear you have that worked and what didn't. I might be wrong but I think your insight would benefit many in this forum. Unfair of me to ask this as you've put so much effort into your hunt... 

You have set the benchmark for other hunters to be judged by. Your spirit is the strongest I have EVER read or seen in my lifetime of hunting for 30+ years! Companies should name a bow after you and your dog. "The Sub Zero Zap" and it would sell like hot-cakes!

Thanks so much for taking the time to write your thoughts and post so many pictures. It takes a lot of time and effort and many, many hunters on this forum appreciate your efforts. You have earned the respect of every hunter on AT! Period! You truly are the man. :thumbs_up

Sincerely,

Eric


----------



## zap

Virginian said:


> Marty,
> 
> I just fell into this thread tonight and read all 13 pages. My jaw has hit the floor while reading about your adventures.
> 
> A couple of thoughts I would like to share with you. You are an amazing man to be this tenacious, respectful, inspiring to others and what this sport is all about. You are truly a class act and every post in this thread shows what type of man you are. I wish I lived closer because I would take a few days off and go hunting with you anytime. I'll bet 90%+ of the hunters on this forum could learn a thing or two from you.
> 
> If you ever make it to VA, you will have a nice place to hunt, a hot meal & a stiff drink waiting for ya! I look back on my hunting this season & reflect upon the times I got cold and stayed anyway internally whining a bit and I'm humbled by what you are accomplishing. I would venture to say you have motivated several here to get off their duff and hunt one more time despite the weather most of the nation is experiencing. Inspiring, my friend!
> 
> At the end of this trip, when you get home, It would be great to read about how you planned & packed for a trip this long in these extreme conditions. Maybe post about what gear you have that worked and what didn't. I might be wrong but I think your insight would benefit many in this forum. Unfair of me to ask this as you've put so much effort into your hunt...
> 
> You have set the benchmark for other hunters to be judged by. Your spirit is the strongest I have EVER read or seen in my lifetime of hunting for 30+ years! Companies should name a bow after you and your dog. "The Sub Zero Zap" and it would sell like hot-cakes!
> 
> Thanks so much for taking the time to write your thoughts and post so many pictures. It takes a lot of time and effort and many, many hunters on this forum appreciate your efforts. You have earned the respect of every hunter on AT! Period! You truly are the man. :thumbs_up
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Eric


Thanks, Eric. 
I am just out doing what I love most. Grateful for the opportunity to hunt yet another day. I wish I could have had a few more opportunities at deer so far, but this trip has been a success none the less.
Sub Zero Zap is a great companion, and I am very happy that she is here with me. The tremendous support from all of my fellow bowhunters exhibited in this thread is the real inspiration. 

Thanks for your kind words.

marty


----------



## dougbk

zap said:


> sane behavior is not an option at this point.
> 10 days left.
> 
> Marty


lmao


----------



## tguil

Marty, 

Good luck today. 

Right now we are experiencing light freezing drizzle in the Lincoln, NE, area and it appears to be headed in your direction. Watch those country roads. I know that my road is already slicker than..... and this drizzle is going to make it worse.

I plan to bundle up and go out when it gets light. What's a little drizzle. That's why I spent all those bucks on Gor-tex.

Your trip reminds me of stuff I used to do when I was young -- about your age. 

Keep at it and again good luck today.

Tom


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Marty,
> 
> Good luck today.
> 
> Right now we are experiencing light freezing drizzle in the Lincoln, NE, area and it appears to be headed in your direction. Watch those country roads. I know that my road is already slicker than..... and this drizzle is going to make it worse.
> 
> I plan to bundle up and go out when it gets light. What's a little drizzle. That's why I spent all those bucks on Gor-tex.
> 
> Your trip reminds me of stuff I used to do when I was young -- about your age.
> 
> Keep at it and again good luck today.
> 
> Tom


Thanks, Tom.
I slept later than I wanted to, making coffee and then I am outta here. The big trucks pulling in and out kept waking me up last nite. No weather here yet and its a 1/2 hr ride to nodaway. I expect it to go smoothly. Good luck this morning. Its not to cold, the generator started on the second pull:thumbs_up.
It has been taking up to a dozen latley with the sub zero weather.

marty


----------



## zap

I checked the weather forecast while I am waking up. Friday looks like the worst of it. -17 degrees for the low and -3 at 3pm for the high.
That ought to be interesting. 20 degrees today with some snow and wind. Looks to be good for some still hunting.:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## OpenSeason1

Marty, glad to see you are still at it!! Hope you get that magical moment soon!! My hunting partner and I went out hand hung some stands last night. We are going to be hunting here in Arkansas Saturday and Sunday. It is going to be around 1 degree here Saturday morning, cold but nothing like what you are hunting in. Best of luck to you my friend!

Stephan


----------



## nycredneck

Hey Marty,
If you do get one today take the straps out and enjoy them, you earned them, anything you leave on that trailer fri sounds it will get FLASH FROZEN for sure. Stay safe, have fun!!
Bill


----------



## zap

OpenSeason1 said:


> Marty, glad to see you are still at it!! Hope you get that magical moment soon!! My hunting partner and I went out hand hung some stands last night. We are going to be hunting here in Arkansas Saturday and Sunday. It is going to be around 1 degree here Saturday morning, cold but nothing like what you are hunting in. Best of luck to you my friend!
> 
> Stephan


:thumbs_up
That sounds good, I wish you luck. The cold aint too bad, it just limits my hunting time. Camper is warm. 
With the extreme cold I stay closer to the rig than I normally would.
Friday I may be real close. :wink:
The forecast for Sunday thru next Friday looks a lot better. Then its over here, Kansas does until the end of January.:thumbs_up
Thanks for your encouragement, and stay safe.

marty


----------



## zap

nycredneck said:


> Hey Marty,
> If you do get one today take the straps out and enjoy them, you earned them, anything you leave on that trailer fri sounds it will get FLASH FROZEN for sure. Stay safe, have fun!!
> Bill


:thumbs_up
That doe is stiff as a board! She has been that way for quite a while.
Its always fun, having coffee and waiting for the call to use the INDOOR toilet.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

That will beat the luggable loo bucket everytime. The vault toilet aint much fun either. The one at the area office has 18" of drifted snow in it.

marty


----------



## zap

Breakfast. Fast and easy to make.











marty


----------



## zap

Light snow at the moment.
Zap enjoyed her walk this morning! For a 15 year old dog she has lots of energy. 










We are off.


marty


----------



## tguil

zap said:


> :thumbs_up
> Then its over here, Kansas does until the end of January.:thumbs_up
> 
> marty


....Just in time to return to Nodaway for the Light Goose Conservation Season. I'm sure that Zap would like chase a few geese.

I was out for a couple of hours. Nothing moving here. Better luck to you.

Tom


----------



## zap

Made it over to the area, getting ready to go. Plan to still hunt, its about a mile round trip from the rig. 










There is a pocket of timber about 700 yards long, all downhill into the wind.
Its in the top left corner of the pic. 

marty


----------



## tguil

Marty, 

I still hunted a little bit ago in the same conditions. Came up on two groups of deer in two different wooded ravines. Couldn't sort of the mature does from the fawns. Passed on a couple of shots.

Still no wind. It was actually good hunting even though I was going through snow that in some places was over my knees.

While I was out it was snowing so hard that I didn't need snow camo. I was covered in the real stuff.

Hope you have good luck.

Tom


----------



## elknut300

good luck


----------



## stlmodroptine

I thought I was a hardcore hunter, but jeez. You are one tough man, and I appreciate your determination. I havent hunted in 2 weeks because of the cold. I'm done for the year deer hunting, but I may try and pop a couple varmints this weekend. 

I, along with many others would be very interested in your planning/packing, what works, and what doesnt, if you feel up to it once the trip is over. Maybe someday when I can get more then a weekend out of the office I can do somethign like your doing. You are in the middle of a trip I dream about.

Ive been reading this thread everyday since it started, but havent said anything. Hopefully our questions and comments help keep you motivated. Go out there and get another deer so you can get another treat for Zap!

Godbless
Ryan


----------



## zap

Hunted 11:45 till sunset. Did not stay the last 1/2 hr. Still hunted and stopped at 4 natural hides. Saw coyotes, no deer. Got back to the camper at the top of the hill and glassed south ( I had hunted to the north). Watched a group of about 8 does going south. Then a big bodied buck came out:thumbs_up, about 3/4 of a mile away and started feeding in the cut crop field.:teeth:
There was a smaller bodied deer with him. 
I could not see him to well, but I am sure he is a mature buck.:thumbs_up
I have some pics to download and post, all my clothes and pack are soaked from the snow. I need to square away things and take care of Zap. 
I will post the pics as soon as things are squared away.
I was kind of down after the hunt, but seeing that big deer brngs back hope.
The does had just walked thru the same area that he came out in and he is much bigger than any of them were. Large body and a big deep chest.

marty


----------



## floater

Good luck on that buck..


----------



## zap

Here is the pic of the big deer, dark and 3/4 of a mile, not a good pic but its all I have of that deer.










As I moved thru the timber I caught glimpses of yotes nearby. On one sit they finally got my wind. I was able to snap this as they hightailed it out of there.










Despite the cold and snow and no deer sighted I tried to keep a posative outlook.:thumbs_up










These are the spots that I stopped at. Knelt and stood at each of these spots until I started to get cold, then moved on sowly.





































Now my thoughts are about how to get a shot at that big deer tommorrow evening.

marty


----------



## knob

*Magazine Stuff*

First off tell Zap my little pooch named Frank says hello. Between your posts and pictures many many people across the country are hunting right there beside you at least in spirit. Trust me when you connect on that buck (antlers or not) there is going to be one huge celebration across the states.

I'm thinking there has got to be some outdoor writer out there that should be all over this story? Put Marty and Zip in a filmed hunt on some prime real estate and I guarantee I'll pay to see it. 

Be safe
knob


----------



## Bowhunter110

good luck Marty! hope you get on that big buck tomorrow! shoot him with or without antlers! you deserve a nice buck!


----------



## tguil

Marty,

Glad you saw the buck to perk you up a bit. Cool pics

I wonder how your roads are. I live four miles off the state highway on a county road and both the county road and my 1/2 mile lane are pretty much drifted shut.

Get warm and dry and be safe.

Tom


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Marty,
> 
> Glad you saw the buck to perk you up a bit. Cool pics
> 
> I wonder how your roads are. I live four miles off the state highway on a county road and both the county road and my 1/2 mile lane are pretty much drifted shut.
> 
> Get warm and dry and be safe.
> 
> Tom


I will most likley be shut in at the area office for a few days. The employees talked like they would not be here tommorrow.
I am tucked in on the south side of a shop building, have supplies and there is a frost free hydrand 10' away. Great phone signal here and at the spots I plan to hunt. Now the only ? is how to hunt in -35 wind chills the next few days. I probably will not move the rig.
I have at, movies, and radio. 
Zap is with me.:thumbs_up
Saw a real big bodied deer after dark.:teeth:
I have to figure out how to hunt him, most likley there will be little room for errors on my part.

marty


----------



## zap

Bowhunter110 said:


> good luck Marty! hope you get on that big buck tomorrow! shoot him with or without antlers! you deserve a nice buck!


:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## zap

knob said:


> First off tell Zap my little pooch named Frank says hello. Between your posts and pictures many many people across the country are hunting right there beside you at least in spirit. Trust me when you connect on that buck (antlers or not) there is going to be one huge celebration across the states.
> 
> I'm thinking there has got to be some outdoor writer out there that should be all over this story? Put Marty and Zip in a filmed hunt on some prime real estate and I guarantee I'll pay to see it.
> 
> Be safe
> knob


Zap would like a boyfriend, she sends her regards to Frank.
That other stuff would be a dream come true.:teeth:

marty


----------



## zap

floater said:


> Good luck on that buck..


:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## dougbk

zap said:


> ....Now the only ? is how to hunt in -35 wind chills the next few days....
> marty


From the camper.


----------



## zap

dougbk said:


> From the camper.


 Cabin fever.

9 days left.

marty


----------



## kparrott154

Hey Marty,

I have one question, how many tags do you have left?

Good luck filling them and I wish you the best!

Kevin


----------



## rcmjr

good luck tomorrow Marty. I hope to get off work a bit early and hunt before the bottom drops out with the wind. wind chills predicted minus 30 to -35. Probably a bit colder where you are. 
hope the big buck takes the same route tomorrow evening and you can meet him:thumb:


----------



## bownrut09

well...looks like a nice chunk of snow....but not the amount they originally claimed...but i sure pushed me back home....


----------



## zap

kparrott154 said:


> Hey Marty,
> 
> I have one question, how many tags do you have left?
> 
> Good luck filling them and I wish you the best!
> 
> Kevin


Too many!


marty


----------



## zap

Deer--------- Its whats for dinner.:thumbs_up










marty


----------



## rcmjr

zap said:


> Deer--------- Its whats for dinner.:thumbs_up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marty


Lookin' good there Marty!:hungry:


----------



## huntelk

*What's up buddy?*

Sorry it took so long for me to check in. I don't frequent AT much anymore but had heard about your blog from Pibb and Carie. I just got done reading all 14 pages. It kinda reminds me of that movie (Into The Wild) about the kid that went to Alaska and was living in a bus...all I can say about that comparison is DON'T eat any little purple berriesukey:

It's good to see you living the good life...too bad we were both born 100 years too late huh? I think you should have trapped the beaver and made a hat out of it. I know from my years up on the Canadian border that my coyote hat and beaver/moose mittens are priceless!

Did I tell you about the late December deer hunting/camping trip that I drug 4 of my buddies out to NW Nebraska on. One morning when we got back to the tent for lunch it was still -8 degrees. We took a couple small deer and had a great time. One of the guys just e-mailed me from Minnesota last week and wants to know when we are going again.

You are the real deal Marty. You represent the romance of the hunt that has been lost by the prettyboys on tv that have had speaking lessonsto talk "purdy" and shoot monster deer that have been hanging out on their $20,000 lease eating some commercial weeds planted to grow big antlers. 

Thanks a lot for sharing a REAL hunt here with everyone. Hats off to you my friend:thumbs_up


----------



## knob

"You are the real deal Marty. You represent the romance of the hunt that has been lost by the prettyboys on tv that have had speaking lessonsto talk "purdy" and shoot monster deer that have been hanging out on their $20,000 lease eating some commercial weeds planted to grow big antlers."

That's it....that is it. That's exactly what makes this story so special.


----------



## huntelk

*oh ya, I forgot something*

I love the dinner there, you must have taken some French Chef lessons. "Everything is better with butter" -a man after my own heart!

Hollar when you get back, I'll cook you up something with lots of saturated fat and cholesterol!


----------



## zap

huntelk said:


> Sorry it took so long for me to check in. I don't frequent AT much anymore but had heard about your blog from Pibb and Carie. I just got done reading all 14 pages. It kinda reminds me of that movie (Into The Wild) about the kid that went to Alaska and was living in a bus...all I can say about that comparison is DON'T eat any little purple berriesukey:
> 
> It's good to see you living the good life...too bad we were both born 100 years too late huh? I think you should have trapped the beaver and made a hat out of it. I know from my years up on the Canadian border that my coyote hat and beaver/moose mittens are priceless!
> 
> Did I tell you about the late December deer hunting/camping trip that I drug 4 of my buddies out to NW Nebraska on. One morning when we got back to the tent for lunch it was still -8 degrees. We took a couple small deer and had a great time. One of the guys just e-mailed me from Minnesota last week and wants to know when we are going again.
> 
> You are the real deal Marty. You represent the romance of the hunt that has been lost by the prettyboys on tv that have had speaking lessonsto talk "purdy" and shoot monster deer that have been hanging out on their $20,000 lease eating some commercial weeds planted to grow big antlers.
> 
> Thanks a lot for sharing a REAL hunt here with everyone. Hats off to you my friend:thumbs_up


Thank you very much for your kind words, Tracy.
All I know is I am trying, saftey is a primary concern at the moment. If conditions get better I can really get after it. Its frusterating to know that the best spots are out of reach for the moment, at least out of this old mans reach. I just try to keep in mind that the destination is the journey, and try to make the best out of whats in front of my face.
We will have to get together and get that ladder stand down when I get back.


marty


----------



## zap

huntelk said:


> I love the dinner there, you must have taken some French Chef lessons. "Everything is better with butter" -a man after my own heart!
> 
> Hollar when you get back, I'll cook you up something with lots of saturated fat and cholesterol!


Butter was the second thing on the supply list, right after the chocolate cup cakes.:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## zap

And of course Zap shares dinner, but she dont stand a chance of tasting cup cake.:smile:










marty


----------



## tguil

Good morning, Marty.

Just another reminder to be safe over the next couple of days. It's dangerous enough that all of the schools (even the city schools) in our area are closed because of the blowing snow and high winds. No hunting for me today. I'll be attempting to clear my lane.

If I were you, I'd spend my day at the truck stop or in Mound City drinking coffee. But then I'm not you. lol

Good luck if/when you go out.

Tom


----------



## DUCK29

Good luck today Marty, get ready for another cold blast.


----------



## Arrowhunter

them beans should keep ya'll warm!!


----------



## JJ57

*Great read!!!!!*

Ttt>


----------



## deerhuntinfool

this is a great thread and i have thoroughly enjoyed every post you have made. i feel as if i am in camp with you. its great to see how the real hunters do it and not the rich guys in lodges hunting over pretty food plots.

best of luck to you and stay safe and warm. can't wait to see the big buck you stick!


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Good morning, Marty.
> 
> Just another reminder to be safe over the next couple of days. It's dangerous enough that all of the schools (even the city schools) in our area are closed because of the blowing snow and high winds. No hunting for me today. I'll be attempting to clear my lane.
> 
> If I were you, I'd spend my day at the truck stop or in Mound City drinking coffee. But then I'm not you. lol
> 
> Good luck if/when you go out.
> 
> Tom


Morning, Tom.
I believe that I am stuck here. Nobody showed up for work. The road must be drifted over. I slept well the 2.5 mile hike yesterday in the snow was a good sleeping pill. I layed around this morming for a while, got the coffee on now!:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## sooner77

*stay in*

i think today might be a good day to stay inside. you can chat with the rest of us shutins and swap a few stories. its pretty chilly outside and sometimes yoy gotta know when to say when. seeing you dinner made me miss my mamma. the wife thinks butter and grease are the devils foods. but every now and then i can sneak back to moms for some chicken fry, skillet gravey and big ole homeaide biskets. good luck today


----------



## zap

DUCK29 said:


> Good luck today Marty, get ready for another cold blast.


Thanks, I hear that Iowa is getting lots of snow. Is that true? 
Looks like 3 days of extreme cold and then it will warm up some.
Have a good day and thanks for thaking the time to post.

marty


----------



## waylonb19

Yep more snow for us  I am already tired of it and I am sure the deer are having a tough go of it out there. Good luck Marty:thumbs_up


----------



## zap

sooner77 said:


> i think today might be a good day to stay inside. you can chat with the rest of us shutins and swap a few stories. its pretty chilly outside and sometimes yoy gotta know when to say when. seeing you dinner made me miss my mamma. the wife thinks butter and grease are the devils foods. but every now and then i can sneak back to moms for some chicken fry, skillet gravey and big ole homeaide biskets. good luck today


We will see what happens today. For now I am going to enjoy my coffee then take Zap for a walk and see how bad the road out is. The milk was frozen, so I put extra butter in the instant taters.:teeth:

marty


----------



## bownrut09

hey hey hey....how about this 30 mph wind? awesome...lol stay warm


----------



## lc12

zap said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I plan to look everything over as best I can. :thumbs_up
> 
> So if I see a big buck with half the headgear should I shoot?
> Would it still be a trophy?
> What if I come across an 8 yr old marsh buck with no headgear, is that still a trophy?
> Post your opinions, please.
> 
> marty


Any deer in this kind of weather is a trophy, in my opinion, but I would honestly have to pass as it would be a shame to stick a nice buck without it's head gear. Just thinking of what it would look like next year!
And without the head gear why not just shoot a doe?!


----------



## zap

lc12 said:


> Any deer in this kind of weather is a trophy, in my opinion, but I would honestly have to pass as it would be a shame to stick a nice buck without it's head gear. Just thinking of what it would look like next year!
> And without the head gear why not just shoot a doe?!


You make some good points, and I appreciate your opinion.
On the other side of the coin there are those that would say the real trophy is having an old smart buck in bowrange and sealing the deal. No headgear does not make him less cagey.
I cannot say what I would do as I think each situation is different, and I would need to make that decision at the moment.



But nice headgear is always a plus.:teeth:
My last rifle kill.










As always Zap is there, feet just visable in the dog box.


marty


----------



## lc12

zap said:


> You make some good points, and I appreciate your opinion.
> On the other side of the coin there are those that would say the real trophy is having an old smart buck in bowrange and sealing the deal. No headgear does not make him less cagey.
> I cannot say what I would do as I think each situation is different, and I would need to make that decision at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> But nice headgear is always a plus.:teeth:
> My last rifle kill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always Zap is there, feet just visable in the dog box.
> 
> 
> marty


Nice looking buck you got with your rifle Marty! 
Just wondering about the gear and bow you are packing with you on your walks.
What kind of sights and rest do you use? Must be good stuff to stand up to this kind of weather!
Thinking about your hunt all the time and cannot wait to "hear" from you again!


----------



## nogg

Marty,long time reader,first time poster here.My opinion would be to take any legal game you want.We know the hunt itself is why we get out there.Personally,I would be sure to reward myself with the first ,and second,opportunity if I put into the hunt all you have.This thread is a classic,thank you for sharing.


----------



## zap

Nobody home here today! 










The old pull start Honda got with it as usual.:thumbs_up












marty


----------



## Stanley

zap said:


> Thanks, I hear that Iowa is getting lots of snow. Is that true?
> Looks like 3 days of extreme cold and then it will warm up some.
> Have a good day and thanks for thaking the time to post.
> 
> marty


Just shoveled & (blew) about 6 inches here.


----------



## The_Bonecrusher

that doe looks kinda frozen kinda hard to get your meat cut off ? :teeth:
stay safe


----------



## tguil

Marty,

Nice deer with a rifle. Glad to see that you are a hunter, not just a bowhunter. (Just my opinion, guys.) I got into bowhunting because of the long seasons and then I got "hooked". I still enjoy rifle and handgun hunting as much as bowhunting. I notice that you have some pretty nice archery gear. You must be "hooked" too.

I cleared my lane this morning only to find that my county roads are drifted shut. Darn near got stuck trying to make a town trip. Right now my lane is drifting shut again.

Nothing is moving on my prairie. The critters are hunkered down in the ravines. I'm going to stay hunkered down inside.

Hope your day goes well doing whatever.

Tom


----------



## zap

The_Bonecrusher said:


> that doe looks kinda frozen kinda hard to get your meat cut off ? :teeth:
> stay safe


It will be a while until that one sees a knife!:smile:
I brought plenty with me.:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Marty,
> 
> Nice deer with a rifle. Glad to see that you are a hunter, not just a bowhunter. (Just my opinion, guys.) I got into bowhunting because of the long seasons and then I got "hooked". I still enjoy rifle and handgun hunting as much as bowhunting. I notice that you have some pretty nice archery gear. You must be "hooked" too.
> 
> I cleared my lane this morning only to find that my county roads are drifted shut. Darn near got stuck trying to make a town trip. Right now my lane is drifting shut again.
> 
> Nothing is moving on my prairie. The critters are hunkered down in the ravines. I'm going to stay hunkered down inside.
> 
> Hope your day goes well doing whatever.
> 
> Tom


Thanks. That is the only buck I ever shot with a rifle. 30-30 at 60 yards.
I had just started deer hunting the season before I got him(2006).
Actually I am just a bowhunter, for the last two seasons. I started with a bow at the very end of 3 seasons ago. That may change in the future, but for now bow only.
Be careful if you drive, I plan on unhitching the trailer and going down the hill with just the truck. Less of a chance on getting stuck that way, and lots easier to turn around on the dead ends.

marty


----------



## DUCK29

zap said:


> Thanks, I hear that Iowa is getting lots of snow. Is that true?
> Looks like 3 days of extreme cold and then it will warm up some.
> Have a good day and thanks for thaking the time to post.
> 
> marty


We got 7 -8 inches here, now the winds blowing about 30+. I think next week you will get some real hunting in.Hope it turns around in time for you to fill your tags. Get some upper 20 degree weather with light winds, you should see alot more midday feeding and movement in general.


----------



## zap

DUCK29 said:


> We got 7 -8 inches here, now the winds blowing about 30+. I think next week you will get some real hunting in.Hope it turns around in time for you to fill your tags. Get some upper 20 degree weather with light winds, you should see alot more midday feeding and movement in general.


:thumbs_up
I am ready for that. 

marty


----------



## tguil

zap said:


> Actually I am just a bowhunter, for the last two seasons. I started with a bow at the very end of 3 seasons ago. That may change in the future, but for now bow only.


You're still a "good guy" in my book. :smile: 

When I bundle up to take my dogs out, I think that I'm going to take a peek into the nearest ravine. Any deer is fair game in weather like this...except for those at the bird feeders.

I just read a news report on out county roads. They aren't going to clear the gravel roads until the winds go down. I'm staying put.

Tom


----------



## dougbk

Marty,

It appears the deer are hunkered down here right now as there are not tracks in the snow around the house. It is done snowing on the east side of the state with the sun out, temps dropping and wind picking up.

Keep updating us.

Doug

PS Nice rifle buck.


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> You're still a "good guy" in my book. :smile:
> 
> When I bundle up to take my dogs out, I think that I'm going to take a peek into the nearest ravine. Any deer is fair game in weather like this...except for those at the bird feeders.
> 
> I just read a news report on out county roads. They aren't going to clear the gravel roads until the winds go down. I'm staying put.
> 
> Tom


Good luck, I will probably be stuck here until Monday.

marty


----------



## zap

dougbk said:


> Marty,
> 
> It appears the deer are hunkered down here right now as there are not tracks in the snow around the house. It is done snowing on the east side of the state with the sun out, temps dropping and wind picking up.
> 
> Keep updating us.
> 
> Doug
> 
> PS Nice rifle buck.


I bet they are, done snowing here also. Pretty windy. I think that the next few days will be worse. I am going to drive down closer and pull a stand. I cannot sit in the camper any longer.

Thanks on the buck.:teeth:

marty


----------



## zap

I got the stand down. 
Its pretty nasty out. I was glad to get back to my trailer and the supplies without any problems. 

marty


----------



## Fullstrutter

*Excellent thread sir!*

Well Marty...all I can say is wow!! This is the first time I have posted on this thread, but I saved it under my favorites from around page 2 or 3 and have been following multiple times a day since! 

This is not a thread...this is a hunting adventure! It is full of danger, excitement, hard work, lots of effort, and pure ruggedness. I must say you are a true man of courage and persistence and it has been a blast living vicariously through you!

Agreed with all those that have said this thread is one of the best I've read on AT. It is absolutly epic status, regardless as to whether you get your buck or not. I can't even imagine if you do get your buck...there will indeed be a celebration across the country in your honor my friend! 


One other thing...I'm pretty sure all of us here at ArcheryTalk have all fallen in love with Zap! She is such a sweetheart and a trooper too! She may be 15 (105 in dog years), but she sure is a kid at heart. :thumbs_up


May you stay warm, may you get some huntable conditions, may you have a bit of luck, and may your bloodtrails be thick and frothy!!! :darkbeer:


Much love big bother,

Scotty Gasparini
26, Ft Myers FL


----------



## zap

Fullstrutter said:


> Well Marty...all I can say is wow!! This is the first time I have posted on this thread, but I saved it under my favorites from around page 2 or 3 and have been following multiple times a day since!
> 
> This is not a thread...this is a hunting adventure! It is full of danger, excitement, hard work, lots of effort, and pure ruggedness. I must say you are a true man of courage and persistence and it has been a blast living vicariously through you!
> 
> Agreed with all those that have said this thread is one of the best I've read on AT. It is absolutly epic status, regardless as to whether you get your buck or not. I can't even imagine if you do get your buck...there will indeed be a celebration across the country in your honor my friend!
> 
> 
> One other thing...I'm pretty sure all of us here at ArcheryTalk have all fallen in love with Zap! She is such a sweetheart and a trooper too! She may be 15 (105 in dog years), but she sure is a kid at heart. :thumbs_up
> 
> 
> May you stay warm, may you get some huntable conditions, may you have a bit of luck, and may your bloodtrails be thick and frothy!!! :darkbeer:
> 
> 
> Much love big bother,
> 
> Scotty Gasparini
> 26, Ft Myers FL


:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## zap

I am officially bored. So its good time to post some pics.

I hope you all enjoy them.




























marty


----------



## MidMoJeff

Marty, thanks for the interesting reading! Simply amazing that you are out there in this stuff. Best of luck to you and Zap! If you make it back next season, send me a pm and I will try to meet you for a few days of hunting. Cant make it this time around. Good luck, stay warm, and God bless!


----------



## ESMO-Joe

*Brrrrrrr*

You've got a cold couple of days ahead of you, good luck and stay warm. Prayers are with you that it pays off for you.


----------



## zap

marty


----------



## zap

marty


----------



## zap

ESMO-Joe said:


> You've got a cold couple of days ahead of you, good luck and stay warm. Prayers are with you that it pays off for you.


Probably will stay close to the rig until it gets above 0.

marty


----------



## tguil

Marty, 

Nice pics. I'm growing quite fond of Zap. :smile:

The drifts in my lane are packed so tight that I can walk on them -- and I weigh 180.

Tom


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Marty,
> 
> Nice pics. I'm growing quite fond of Zap. :smile:
> 
> The drifts in my lane are packed so tight that I can walk on them -- and I weigh 180.
> 
> Tom


Thanks, Tom. 
Zap is my buddy.
I am sticking to camp for now, -35 wind chill tonite. 
I hope they get the way outta here cleared tommorrow.
Trapped for now.
I hope the proane holds out!

marty


----------



## targetgal

Marty,

Carie again. I can't seem to get out the door fast enough at 5pm to get home and read your thread. Of course, I have to get the kids off to bed before I can sit down and read it though, but the anxiousness to snuggle up and turn on the computer to check what I've missed is intense. Tracy and I are hooked I think. Absolutely love the pictures! You are such a talented photographer. This probably would be a good time to post your information again incase someone would want to purchase one of your photographs. I'm sure after the last group of photo's posted, you may have some takers. The geese pictures are gorgeous and I love the one of the deer with the green background. Zap is very photogenic as well. Love the one of her rolling in the grass with the flowers in the background. I hope for your sake they do show up for work tomorrow and get you out. That would be a really be a bad deal to be snowed in and run out of propane. Oh and by the way, yes the family is doing well. I think we'll start adding your safety to our nightly prayers. 

Carie


----------



## dougbk

Marty,

Not only are you very tenacious, you are a talented photographer. Stay warm.

Doug


----------



## zap

dougbk said:


> Marty,
> 
> Not only are you very tenacious, you are a talented photographer. Stay warm.
> 
> Doug


Thanks, Doug.
Tenacity gave way to common sense, conditions are to bad for any hunting, especially alone. Not a car has been down the road today. Probably because it has not been plowed. Three foot drifts of packed snow. -35 wind chill. I am at camp until this blows out of here. 

If anyone is interested in purchasing a pic please see post 405, on page 11.

Thanks, 
marty


----------



## zap

targetgal said:


> Marty,
> 
> Carie again. I can't seem to get out the door fast enough at 5pm to get home and read your thread. Of course, I have to get the kids off to bed before I can sit down and read it though, but the anxiousness to snuggle up and turn on the computer to check what I've missed is intense. Tracy and I are hooked I think. Absolutely love the pictures! You are such a talented photographer. This probably would be a good time to post your information again incase someone would want to purchase one of your photographs. I'm sure after the last group of photo's posted, you may have some takers. The geese pictures are gorgeous and I love the one of the deer with the green background. Zap is very photogenic as well. Love the one of her rolling in the grass with the flowers in the background. I hope for your sake they do show up for work tomorrow and get you out. That would be a really be a bad deal to be snowed in and run out of propane. Oh and by the way, yes the family is doing well. I think we'll start adding your safety to our nightly prayers.
> 
> Carie


Thanks, Carie. I will be OK, there are always options. I appreciate the comments about the pics. I was pretty bored this afternoon, probably tommorrow will be another day of cabin fever. When I went for the stand I got to thinking that discresion is the better part of valor. I would not like to see how a accident would play out in -35 degree wind chills, since the road is not plowed even a phone call out would not be much help.

marty


----------



## targetgal

Do you get cell service where you are just incase you do have an emergency? I know that may sound like a dumb question since you obviously are getting a wireless connection, but it actually isn't b/c we get cell service but no wireless service at the house.


----------



## zap

targetgal said:


> Do you get cell service where you are just incase you do have an emergency? I know that may sound like a dumb question since you obviously are getting a wireless connection, but it actually isn't b/c we get cell service but no wireless service at the house.


Good phone signal on this part of the area. That one of the reasons I came over here a week ago. Thanks for the concern.
Plus I can always get an e-mail out, and there are some outdoor outlets on the shop building, if the generator wont go. Electric heat for backup. Plenty of options in case things go bad. 

marty


----------



## Knappy

Hey Marty,

I'm glad to see that you are still at it in this cold weather. I sat in a ground blind last week for 4 hours there in NW MO in 15 degree temps and shot a nice doe. It was really cold but nothing compared to what you are facing now. Good luck buddy. Stay safe, stay warm!

Knappy


----------



## tguil

Marty,

Glad to learn about your options. I was getting a bit concerned.

Take care.

Tom


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Marty,
> 
> Glad to learn about your options. I was getting a bit concerned.
> 
> Take care.
> 
> Tom


Thanks, Tom. 
With the forecast of -22 for a temp Saturday morning, if I can get out of here tommorrow I am going to head to the truck stop. If not I will stick it out here. Hopefully the plow will come thru.
Sunday thru Friday will be lots better with the highs in the upper 20's. That gives me 6 days to hunt it hard.

marty


----------



## zap

Knappy said:


> Hey Marty,
> 
> I'm glad to see that you are still at it in this cold weather. I sat in a ground blind last week for 4 hours there in NW MO in 15 degree temps and shot a nice doe. It was really cold but nothing compared to what you are facing now. Good luck buddy. Stay safe, stay warm!
> 
> Knappy


:thumbs_up
Congrads on the doe.

marty


----------



## Stanley

Hang in there.


----------



## Nate's Parker

Stanley said:


> Hang in there.


+1 it is officially colder then ballz here and I am down south. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers careful.


----------



## Threebows

Hello Marty and Zap
Stay warm , relax and recharge.The change in the weather is bringing the big one to ya!!! They'll be moving to feed after this cold spell. Still hunt from a blind or blow down on the edge of feed in the evening (hope that's where you saw that heavy Buck) Just thinking my friend ,as after the time you've actually spent in the field it's just guessing.Good luck Marty & ZAP , Even if you can't punch all your tags you have inspired a few more of us "old guys" (I'm 61) to push it a little farther and remember why we started hunting with the stick and string.


----------



## seacowboy

Morning Marty,

Stay with it man. I got to spend quite a few days out this year myself and majority were alone, but not under the conditions you are facing. Virginian and me hunt together down in southeastern va and if your up for a road trip next year you would be more than welcome to join us at our club. It's nothing fancy and we don't the caliber deer compared to the Midwest but I don't think your in the trophy only mindset. Unfortunately I won't be able to keep up with your final few days of the hunt since were going to be getting underway to sea in about an hour and won't be back to port till late Tuesday night. But I will be anxious to catch up with your posts and wish you all the beat in filling more of your tags before the end. As many have said before your are for sure hardcore and show what a true love for the sport you have. Enjoy your company with zap and peace and quiet while searching for the next big one. Stay safe and may your arrows fly true.
J


----------



## Whack Master

*I am sorry*

I am sorry to inform you of this but it is 33 below zero in Bismarck North Dakota this morning and that is with out wind chill and it is headed your way .... put a couple more logs on the fire stay warm my friend:darkbeer:


----------



## bennymj171

stay warm and safe marty


----------



## link06

This is by far the best thread I have read on AT. I think I may be addicted to it, kudos to you for sticking it out in this weather. You give "tough" a whole new meaning. Good Luck Marty:thumbs_up


----------



## 22Mag

Time to wake up marty and go shoot the biggun. Good luck to you and Zap.


----------



## zap

Stanley said:


> Hang in there.


:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## zap

Nate's Parker said:


> +1 it is officially colder then ballz here and I am down south. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers careful.


-10 this morming, just got the generator going. 
Thanks for everything.

marty


----------



## zap

Threebows said:


> Hello Marty and Zap
> Stay warm , relax and recharge.The change in the weather is bringing the big one to ya!!! They'll be moving to feed after this cold spell. Still hunt from a blind or blow down on the edge of feed in the evening (hope that's where you saw that heavy Buck) Just thinking my friend ,as after the time you've actually spent in the field it's just guessing.Good luck Marty & ZAP , Even if you can't punch all your tags you have inspired a few more of us "old guys" (I'm 61) to push it a little farther and remember why we started hunting with the stick and string.


Thanks, its warm in the camper, and was not to bad outside if you are out of the wind. I glasses from the hill about ten times yesterday from 3-5:45 and saw no movement whatever. You can see about 3/4 of a mile in 3 directions, and with the snow it would be easy to see deer. Hopefully things will pick up.

marty


----------



## zap

seacowboy said:


> Morning Marty,
> 
> Stay with it man. I got to spend quite a few days out this year myself and majority were alone, but not under the conditions you are facing. Virginian and me hunt together down in southeastern va and if your up for a road trip next year you would be more than welcome to join us at our club. It's nothing fancy and we don't the caliber deer compared to the Midwest but I don't think your in the trophy only mindset. Unfortunately I won't be able to keep up with your final few days of the hunt since were going to be getting underway to sea in about an hour and won't be back to port till late Tuesday night. But I will be anxious to catch up with your posts and wish you all the beat in filling more of your tags before the end. As many have said before your are for sure hardcore and show what a true love for the sport you have. Enjoy your company with zap and peace and quiet while searching for the next big one. Stay safe and may your arrows fly true.
> J


Thanks, the guys up north see these conditions all the time. It has been different, and definately effected this hunt. Thanks for the offer and maybe we will meet this fall.:thumbs_up
Be safe at sea. She is unforgiving.

marty


----------



## zap

Whack Master said:


> I am sorry to inform you of this but it is 33 below zero in Bismarck North Dakota this morning and that is with out wind chill and it is headed your way .... put a couple more logs on the fire stay warm my friend:darkbeer:


Now thats cold.
No fire here, but I hope the propane holds out!

marty


----------



## zap

bennymj171 said:


> stay warm and safe marty


:teeth:.

marty


----------



## zap

link06 said:


> This is by far the best thread I have read on AT. I think I may be addicted to it, kudos to you for sticking it out in this weather. You give "tough" a whole new meaning. Good Luck Marty:thumbs_up


:thumbs_up

Stickng it out for noe, but looking foward to Sunday. 
High of -2 today, Sunday almost 30 degrees.:smile:

marty


----------



## clee

Marty, 

I gotta say that I have been checking this thread about every two hours or so to see what has been going on in your trip. 

I'm here in MO as well. I live just south of St. Louis. We are dealing with about 8 degrees right now with a stiff wind. In your experience, are the deer gonna move in weather like this? You said you started this thread to keep up your motivation, I'm looking for motivation to get me out there this afternoon. I'm a school teacher and have the day off because of the snow and cold, so I could go out this afternoon. But it is cold out there.

I hope that your trip becomes even more successful than it already has been. 

Charles


----------



## zap

22Mag said:


> Time to wake up marty and go shoot the biggun. Good luck to you and Zap.


Thanks, I am up.
Think I will stay close to camp today.
No one came to work here today, I think the road is not open yet.
I plan to check the propane tanks for frozen valves.


marty


----------



## zap

clee said:


> Marty,
> 
> I gotta say that I have been checking this thread about every two hours or so to see what has been going on in your trip.
> 
> I'm here in MO as well. I live just south of St. Louis. We are dealing with about 8 degrees right now with a stiff wind. In your experience, are the deer gonna move in weather like this? You said you started this thread to keep up your motivation, I'm looking for motivation to get me out there this afternoon. I'm a school teacher and have the day off because of the snow and cold, so I could go out this afternoon. But it is cold out there.
> 
> I hope that your trip becomes even more successful than it already has been.
> 
> Charles


My experiance is limited, but I would think the warmest part of the day would be your best bet. Dress warm and make the best of it. You never know what will happen, it can all change in a minute. Yotes or dogs can move deer from their beds. I am sure the yotes are out. I had a few hunting the same strip of brushy timber with me a few days ago in the early afternoon.
Good luck and stay safe. 

marty


----------



## zap

Good morning, Tom. I hope the dogs and you are well today.

marty


----------



## zap

MidMoJeff said:


> Marty, thanks for the interesting reading! Simply amazing that you are out there in this stuff. Best of luck to you and Zap! If you make it back next season, send me a pm and I will try to meet you for a few days of hunting. Cant make it this time around. Good luck, stay warm, and God bless!


I will do that, as I plan to hunt here next season also.

marty


----------



## MrPibb

Just checkn in on ya Marty! best wishes!!!


----------



## zap

MrPibb said:


> Just checkn in on ya Marty! best wishes!!!


:thumbs_up
Hope all is well with you and yours, Jim. 

marty


----------



## wdm2005

Damn Marty, I feel like a doofis' Just caught your post today, and my eyes are hurting from non stop reading. This needs to be made into a book to inspire all young hunters!!

I was born and raised in Phoenix Az. and I don't know what COLD is. This morning it was 46 degrees, with a wind chill of 45, and I had my Big Buddy fired up on the Patio to take the chill off. Now it's close to 70 and I'm in my shorts and flip flops. I think I will get my shovel out to shovel some heat, LOL!!! 

I have very much enjoyed your journal, and if I was close enough I'd loan you the company for my two dogs, and you could enjoy a, Three Dog Night.

Stay warm, Stay Safe and Good Luck!!!!!!!.


----------



## zap

wdm2005 said:


> Damn Marty, I feel like a doofis' Just caught your post today, and my eyes are hurting from non stop reading. This needs to be made into a book to inspire all young hunters!!
> 
> I was born and raised in Phoenix Az. and I don't know what COLD is. This morning it was 46 degrees, with a wind chill of 45, and I had my Big Buddy fired up on the Patio to take the chill off. Now it's close to 70 and I'm in my shorts and flip flops. I think I will get my shovel out to shovel some heat, LOL!!!
> 
> I have very much enjoyed your journal, and if I was close enough I'd loan you the company for my two dogs, and you could enjoy a, Three Dog Night.
> 
> Stay warm, Stay Safe and Good Luck!!!!!!!.


Thanks.
Some posters have asked what has worked well for me on this trip, the Big Buddy heater would be on top of the list for sure.:thumbs_up

I fired up the truck and Zap wanted to go for a ride. 










But there is really nowhere to go.

marty


----------



## lc12

Hey Marty,
Glad to see ya still hangin' in there!
Just thought I would let you know that your thread has exceeded the "Lets see your wives!" thread!!!
Good stuff on here. Thanks for taking us along!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## zap

lc12 said:


> Hey Marty,
> Glad to see ya still hangin' in there!
> Just thought I would let you know that your thread has exceeded the "Lets see your wives!" thread!!!
> Good stuff on here. Thanks for taking us along!!!:thumbs_up


:thumbs_up

The only thing moving is a few yotes.










Glad to hear "our" thread is doing good. We are all in this together. Archers helping archers at its best.:thumbs_up
:teeth:

marty


----------



## zap

Keeping busy at camp, this may be all that happens today!










marty


----------



## tguil

zap said:


> Good morning, Tom. I hope the dogs and you are well today.
> 
> marty


Marty,

We are just fine. Willie, the younger of the two goldens, does not like this cold one bit. It seems to bother his feet a bunch. Mollie doesn't seem to mind. Wille is three and Mollie is four. They are still very much pups

I spent all morning clearing my lane. Just as I finished, the county plow went through on the road.

The deer up here are moving. I have fresh tracks crossing my lane in several places. After a quick (and late) lunch. I'm heading out with my .44 magnum. Might as well. It's 0 degrees and the wind chill is only -13. Next week I'm going to get out my .308. Time to get serious. Both pups have food allergies, but venison is not on the list. I go through two medium sized deer a year just for the pups. 

It's just as well that archery season is over in Nebraska. I managed to develop "archer's elbow" late in December. Need to give the "old" elbow a rest, but my trigger finger is still "just fine".

If you make it out and do some hunting -- Good Luck. Otherwise just keep enjoying the scenery. 

Tom


----------



## zap

:thumbs_up












A welcome sight.:teeth:

marty


----------



## tguil

Marty,

Glad to see "your"plow going through.

Here's my present stand. I can see a heavily used deer crossing from this location. 

Tom


----------



## sooner77

*stand placement*

hey thats a great looking stand, but i bet it took u a while to pack it in.


----------



## realtown12

Awesome!!!!! Good Luck Marty! :darkbeer:


----------



## floater

Hey Marty. Deer were feeding in a bean field between 3:30 and 4:00 today with 5 degree temps.


----------



## tguil

sooner77 said:


> hey thats a great looking stand, but i bet it took u a while to pack it in.


Yep, it was sort of heavy and took eleven months to set up, but it's warmer than Marty's and it breaks up my outline darn well.

Tom


----------



## 2 Ultras

Marty, I wonder if you realize just how many people are pulling for you to get a deer? If you do manage to get one down, I predict an explosion of congratulations that could possibly blow your puter through the roof of the camper. Keep zap protected from puter shrapnel!
There's gonna be a nationwide Marty party if you can make it happen!:darkbeer:


----------



## tguil

Starting Sunday the weather will be "normal for January. Marty will "git-r-done". We "old guys" know stuff like that.

Tom


----------



## Stanley

tguil said:


> Starting Sunday the weather will be "normal for January. Marty will "git-r-done". We "old guys" know stuff like that.
> 
> Tom


True that


----------



## zap

Well the glassing paid off as I saw about a dozen deer work over across the frozen marsh toward the woodlot I have been hunting.




















As they made it to the timber they all filed by this spot.










A place that I had set up in a few days ago.










I was happy to see the deer moving and got over to the camper to gear up.
Got my hunting gear on and headed out. I made my way down the hill and decided to set up on a trail that leads out of that woodlot. I arrived at the spot and set up in a place that was familiar to me.










After a shory wait three deer started working their way out of the woodlot headed my way. It appeared to be a pair of does and a small buck. They walked single file thru a shooting lane at 35, I was not sure if the does were does or button bucks and the antlered buck was not legal so I let down. As they continued on the lead deer got into my wind at 45, it was a great photo opportunity, and I could not resist.




















They cleared out as the shutter noise and my wind was more than enough to alert them to my presence. I was grateful to have had seen these deer at such a close range and setteled in for the remaining hour and a half until dark.
Nothing else showed and I headed back up the hill. When I arrived at the crest I glassed south and the big bodied deer was out in the same spot I had seen him two evenings ago.:thumbs_up

This all leaves plenty of options for the next few days. :teeth:


----------



## zap

floater said:


> Hey Marty. Deer were feeding in a bean field between 3:30 and 4:00 today with 5 degree temps.


:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## zap

2 Ultras said:


> Marty, I wonder if you realize just how many people are pulling for you to get a deer? If you do manage to get one down, I predict an explosion of congratulations that could possibly blow your puter through the roof of the camper. Keep zap protected from puter shrapnel!
> There's gonna be a nationwide Marty party if you can make it happen!:darkbeer:


I guess that I had better keep putting one foot in front of the other.
It probably would not hurt if they were pointing the right way either.
The Lord will take me to where I wind up at, and if He presents me the opportunity I will make the best of it. If he does not present me that opportunity I will thank Him for another day with gratitude in my heart.
Its ALL good. :smile:

marty


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Marty,
> 
> Glad to see "your"plow going through.
> 
> Here's my present stand. I can see a heavily used deer crossing from this location.
> 
> Tom


Nice place, Tom.
I love the view.

marty


----------



## tguil

Marty, 

Yep, the view is pretty good. A little too much time left to go for these two. However on January 14....... Mollie and Willie need their venison.

Glad you are seeing deer again. 

Tom


----------



## sooner77

*chick flicks*

tom, marty

you guys just keep postin. i can't wait for next year so i can hunt some more. for now i'm settin with the wife, 3 dogs and a daughter home from college watchin chick flicks on the lifetime network. hope you connect soon, but not too soon i'm havin to much fun tagging along.


----------



## kparrott154

*Great Job Marty!*

Marty,

I tip my hat to you for not shooting at those deer because you weren't sure if they were button bucks or not! :thumbs_up

That takes a lot of restraint to hunt that hard and not shoot! I think you have the deer figured out now and I think you'll get at least one before your hunt is over.

Good luck,
Kevin


----------



## tguil

> for now i'm settin with the wife, 3 dogs and a daughter home from college watchin chick flicks


I don't know about you, but I'd rather be freezin' my butt off with Marty and Zap and so would most of the guys following this thread, right?

Tom


----------



## Threebows

Great pics Marty. Looks like things are starting to work out fine.:thumbs_up Good luck and give Zap an extra scratch and pat for me.


----------



## sooner77

*absolutly*

i would much rather be frezzin. thats why i'm following u guys. there is no better place the settin in a tree in the snow. it's best when my boys are along. but it's not bad by myself. iv'e always kinda carried stuff a little to far. we drove up the day after christmas on the heels of the big blizzard and hunted for 4 days. everyone said we were crazy but we had an adventure we will never forget. don't know how to post picks but i have a facebook site under mike box if u have a set up send me a request and u can see my pics. but my few days don't compare to marty's odyssy


----------



## RTHRBHNTN

Hi Marty, been enjoying your thread along with everyone else. It’s been great to check in and see how you’re doing. And with all this nasty weather lately, been plenty of time to do it.
Sounds like tquil and I are neighbors. I’m in S.E. Nebraska also. Our bow season ended on the 31st, but I still had some doe tags left for the late season. Went out Monday and took a nice doe, but my hunting spot is a mile down a 2 mile dirt road that doesn’t get plowed, so I grabbed the grandson’s toboggan and the wife’s 243 and went for a hike. It was an easier drag than some of the ones I’ve pulled out of corn fields. 
So I’ve spent the week cutting deer and when the back gets sore from leaning over the table, I come on here and catch up on how things are going for you.
Glad to hear you got into some deer today. That always gives me a rush to get that close, and that’s what keeps it fun.
Did you say that buck in the pic, was the first deer you ever shot, if so wow what a way to start out. Would love to hear the story some time. Did you have a mount done? 
Shared the pics you posted yesterday, with the wife, we both love the one of the doe’s head and shoulders, looking at you. Nice job, you must have been close.

Enough rambling, Dan

P.S. congats on the doesickle


----------



## Wappkid

In MO a button buck is considered an antlerless deer.Bucks with 3in spikes or less are considered antlerless deer and are legal to take.


----------



## Whack Master

*A thought*

If I was a betting man I would say that lead deer was a nice 2 plus. year old doe just by the body language and the nose... I judge them by their nose if it"s short and they look like they ran into a parked car they get a pass. I have filled a few doe tags and it can be a tough call . and it's even tougher in gun season when they are out their 100 yards running full tilt and their is only one deer good call though:thumbs_up must of been tough to hold back with a doe tag burning a hole in your pocket:tongue::tongue: besides it's no fun cleaning a deer when its that cold:thumbs_do


----------



## Virginian

Looks like things are looking up!


----------



## zap

Wappkid said:


> In MO a button buck is considered an antlerless deer.Bucks with 3in spikes or less are considered antlerless deer and are legal to take.


Thanks for the info, I was aware of the regs. Sometimes it takes more than just a legal shot to trip my trigger. The first deer in the pic does have a deep chest for a doe, dont you think?

marty


----------



## zap

Threebows said:


> Great pics Marty. Looks like things are starting to work out fine.:thumbs_up Good luck and give Zap an extra scratch and pat for me.


Consider it done. 3 degrees this morning, thats lots better than the forecast of -18.:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## zap

Whack Master said:


> If I was a betting man I would say that lead deer was a nice 2 plus. year old doe just by the body language and the nose... I judge them by their nose if it"s short and they look like they ran into a parked car they get a pass. I have filled a few doe tags and it can be a tough call . and it's even tougher in gun season when they are out their 100 yards running full tilt and their is only one deer good call though:thumbs_up must of been tough to hold back with a doe tag burning a hole in your pocket:tongue::tongue: besides it's no fun cleaning a deer when its that cold:thumbs_do


You are probably right. Its only my second season of bowhunting, and I am certainly no expert. It was not all that hard to let down, I saw the big chest on the lead deer and the second was definately not a candadate. Deer three was young. I have held back before and probably will again. It all happened fast and the situation just did not do it for me. Glassing the deer and getting in position for a shot 45 minutes later was satisfaction enough.
Thanks for the nose tip.

marty


----------



## zap

Virginian said:


> Looks like things are looking up!


:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## zap

RTHRBHNTN said:


> Hi Marty, been enjoying your thread along with everyone else. It’s been great to check in and see how you’re doing. And with all this nasty weather lately, been plenty of time to do it.
> Sounds like tquil and I are neighbors. I’m in S.E. Nebraska also. Our bow season ended on the 31st, but I still had some doe tags left for the late season. Went out Monday and took a nice doe, but my hunting spot is a mile down a 2 mile dirt road that doesn’t get plowed, so I grabbed the grandson’s toboggan and the wife’s 243 and went for a hike. It was an easier drag than some of the ones I’ve pulled out of corn fields.
> So I’ve spent the week cutting deer and when the back gets sore from leaning over the table, I come on here and catch up on how things are going for you.
> Glad to hear you got into some deer today. That always gives me a rush to get that close, and that’s what keeps it fun.
> Did you say that buck in the pic, was the first deer you ever shot, if so wow what a way to start out. Would love to hear the story some time. Did you have a mount done?
> Shared the pics you posted yesterday, with the wife, we both love the one of the doe’s head and shoulders, looking at you. Nice job, you must have been close.
> 
> Enough rambling, Dan
> 
> P.S. congats on the doesickle


I am glad that you have enjoyed the thread. Congrads on the doe.:teeth:
Yes that big buck was the first that I ever shot. 30-30 at 60 yards. He was a dandy. The mount is on display at B-Squared Bow Shop in Topeka, Kansas. Lots of hunters can enjoy seeing it. I am happy to hear that you liked the pics, and yes the doe was about 30 yards.
Have a great day.

marty


----------



## zap

Good morning, Tom.

marty


----------



## tguil

Marty,

Good luck today and enjoy your "heat wave". It's -14 at my place. I'm still going out later this morning -- no wind.

Tom


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Marty,
> 
> Good luck today and enjoy your "heat wave". It's -14 at my place. I'm still going out later this morning -- no wind.
> 
> Tom


No heat wave here, maybe tommorrow.
I plan to walk down about 8:30.

marty


----------



## rcmjr

good morning Marty, right now between Columbia and Kirksville, Missouri got a -8......send some heat this way!! :wink:

watch those fingers and toes today...


----------



## 4X-24 BOB

zap said:


> Thanks for the info, I was aware of the regs. Sometimes it takes more than just a legal shot to trip my trigger. The first deer in the pic does have a deep chest for a doe, dont you think?
> 
> marty


Yep nice deep brisket ! Mature doe for sure ! Glad you are in deer ! This weather either you are in lots of deer or nothin !!!

I will be out there in a tree tomorrow for what will probably be my last for the year ! 

Good luck and be safe ! :thumbs_up


----------



## Wappkid

zap said:


> Thanks for the info, I was aware of the regs. Sometimes it takes more than just a legal shot to trip my trigger. The first deer in the pic does have a deep chest for a doe, dont you think?
> 
> marty


When I go on a hunt I am not opposed to taking legal game.I like horn hunting but I also like coming back with meat.We went to northern MO this year.I was horn hunting but I also bought a couple extra antlerless tags.I ended up with a couple of does.Seen a few shooter bucks but I didnt get a chance to connect on a buck.Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## zap

Wappkid said:


> When I go on a hunt I am not opposed to taking legal game.I like horn hunting but I also like coming back with meat.We went to northern MO this year.I was horn hunting but I also bought a couple extra antlerless tags.I ended up with a couple of does.Seen a few shooter bucks but I didnt get a chance to connect on a buck.Good luck on your hunt.


I say if its legal and it trips your trigger, shoot.:thumbs_up
Luck to you also.

marty


----------



## zap

Hunted 8:45 tll 1.
There were yotes working back and forth into the wind.
It was neat watching them from my ground hide.
I snapped this thru the binos.











Then I neglected to put the lens back on auto focus. 
They worked right past me. Snapped this at 10 yards.
I let the first one go by and the second never even gave me a look as I took the pics. Too bad its not in focus.:thumbs_do




















Too bad I could no legally shoot.
But pretty cool anyway.:shade:

The only deer I saw were at about 80 as I worked thru the woodlot to another hide. They sort of mooseyed off.
Some of you Missouri boys need to come up here and shoot these yotes. I have a pattern on their movement and would not mind sharing the info. Its bow or steel shot only. Steel bb's would work well. IMO.

marty


----------



## bigracklover

sitting in the stand and got bored so I figured id whip out the phone and catch up on this thread. good luck this afternoon marty, weather ought to be getting better each day. it was 9 here this am.


----------



## zap

bigracklover said:


> sitting in the stand and got bored so I figured id whip out the phone and catch up on this thread. good luck this afternoon marty, weather ought to be getting better each day. it was 9 here this am.


Good luck this weekend, Shane.

marty


----------



## JustinM

Marty, Glad to see your doing ok. Also, I am glad to see the change in the weather come tomorrow, I don't see why you will not have a bloody arrow by then. I figure those deer will be out in full force with this "warm spell." Good Luck buddy!

Justin


----------



## deerarcherZ

why couldnt you shoot I'm pretty sure coyotes are legal game all year except for during spring turkey season. There not considered a game animal in missouri unless something has changed or I am just mistaken


----------



## zap

JustinM said:


> Marty, Glad to see your doing ok. Also, I am glad to see the change in the weather come tomorrow, I don't see why you will not have a bloody arrow by then. I figure those deer will be out in full force with this "warm spell." Good Luck buddy!
> 
> Justin


:thumbs_up
Thanks for the encouragment, I am getting burnred out.

marty


----------



## zap

deerarcherZ said:


> why couldnt you shoot I'm pretty sure coyotes are legal game all year except for during spring turkey season. There not considered a game animal in missouri unless something has changed or I am just mistaken


I just have deer/turkey tags, no N/R hunting, or furharvesting.

marty


----------



## jhass12

deerarcherZ said:


> why couldnt you shoot I'm pretty sure coyotes are legal game all year except for during spring turkey season. There not considered a game animal in missouri unless something has changed or I am just mistaken


You are correct! Here is the link.

http://www.mdc.mo.gov/seasons/

SHOOT AWAY ZAP!


----------



## jhass12

jhass12 said:


> You are correct! Here is the link.
> 
> http://www.mdc.mo.gov/seasons/
> 
> SHOOT AWAY ZAP!


I should have read your post before I replied! 

sorry, DON'T shoot away!


----------



## zap

jhass12 said:


> I should have read your post before I replied!
> 
> sorry, DON'T shoot away!


:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## clee

zap said:


> Hunted 8:45 tll 1.
> There were yotes working back and forth into the wind.
> It was neat watching them from my ground hide.
> I snapped this thru the binos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I neglected to put the lens back on auto focus.
> They worked right past me. Snapped this at 10 yards.
> I let the first one go by and the second never even gave me a look as I took the pics. Too bad its not in focus.:thumbs_do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I could no legally shoot.
> But pretty cool anyway.:shade:
> 
> I might be wrong, but I thought that you could shoot a yote. I am a MO guy, and I have always been told to shoot a yote if you see it. According to the wildlife code, as long as you have a hunting permit, and an archery tag is a hunting permit, you can take a coyote any time of year except during the spring turkey season. It would be cool to take one with a bow.


----------



## Huff/MO

Seriously, one of the coolest threads that I've ever read on AT. I know the weather sucks and the hunting is tough. Keep your head up. There are so many of us are sitting here reading this thread wishing we were in your shoes. Good luck and be safe. 

Henry says to tell Zap "Hi" ...


----------



## zap

Huff/MO said:


> Seriously, one of the coolest threads that I've ever read on AT. I know the weather sucks and the hunting is tough. Keep your head up. There are so many of us are sitting here reading this thread wishing we were in your shoes. Good luck and be safe.
> 
> Henry says to tell Zap "Hi" ...


Thanks.:thumbs_up
Zap says hi to both of you guys.
Right now I am pretty beat from a 2 mile walk, half of it in knee deep snow. Trying to get pumped to go back out.

marty


----------



## 4X-24 BOB

Clee is right ! You can also take small game with a bow if you have an unused or un expired tag ! Rabbit or squirrel are fair game ! :thumbs_up


----------



## lc12

clee said:


> zap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunted 8:45 tll 1.
> There were yotes working back and forth into the wind.
> It was neat watching them from my ground hide.
> I snapped this thru the binos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I neglected to put the lens back on auto focus.
> They worked right past me. Snapped this at 10 yards.
> I let the first one go by and the second never even gave me a look as I took the pics. Too bad its not in focus.:thumbs_do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I could no legally shoot.
> But pretty cool anyway.:shade:
> 
> I might be wrong, but I thought that you could shoot a yote. I am a MO guy, and I have always been told to shoot a yote if you see it. According to the wildlife code, as long as you have a hunting permit, and an archery tag is a hunting permit, you can take a coyote any time of year except during the spring turkey season. It would be cool to take one with a bow.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Marty,
> Happy to hear that you are into the deer! Loved the songdog photos.
> Looked to me like some of those yotes may have had the mange from the appearance of their tails. If so, and you shoot one, leave them lay! No sense in possibly infecting Zap with that nasty bug!!!
> Good luck and may God bless you with another fine day! :thumbs_up
Click to expand...


----------



## Drawin Deadly

*New to the thread.*

Great thread. I have just found it. I have been reading it all afternoon. You are a tough soul hunting in those conditions. I thought I was a fool for hunting in 25 degree weather with a bow in January. I was out this morning too. I only have about 3 more days to hunt since Ihave to work in between but season here ends 31st. 

Marty you got to get out in the early AM before daybreak though. 

Well I will keep watching the rest of your hunt. My prayers are with you and Zap for your safety and well being. I hope you find work soon too. I went 5 months last year and am now making half what I was but at least I am working.

God Bless


----------



## Lonestar63

lc12 said:


> clee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Marty,
> Happy to hear that you are into the deer! Loved the songdog photos.
> Looked to me like some of those yotes may have had the mange from the appearance of their tails. If so, and you shoot one, leave them lay! No sense in possibly infecting Zap with that nasty bug!!!
> Good luck and may God bless you with another fine day! :thumbs_up
> 
> 
> 
> Good call lc12! :thumbs_up
> 
> One or more of those buggers do indeed have the mange.........
Click to expand...


----------



## bonemonger

Hi marty,glad to hear you made it thru the rough weather.been busy hunting partner shot a doe last night.took my father in law hunting this morning,first day of muzzleloader,saw 10 deer only 1 buck.father in law missed a deer at 30 yds.took a freinds son this evening saw 3 no shots.hope sucess finds its way to your door.


----------



## zap

Packed in the stand and sticks to the woodlot. It was very still, took forever to walk in, the snow was so noisey. I took my time setting up so as not to clang anything. Got the bow tied and was pulling it up, then I heard it. Doe blowing and stomping at 25 yards. She must have watched me climb up, by the time I got an arrow nocked she took off. About 50 yards away and continued her display. Anything within a 1/2 mile heard her. 3/4 hr left to shooting light. I decided to leave everything and head back to the rig. Well thats bowhunting.:smile:
Now where did I put those chocolate cupcakes?

marty


----------



## zap

4X-24 BOB said:


> Clee is right ! You can also take small game with a bow if you have an unused or un expired tag ! Rabbit or squirrel are fair game ! :thumbs_up


I am not sure that a N/R can shoot anything but turkey and deer with an archery deer permit. 

marty


----------



## zap

bonemonger said:


> Hi marty,glad to hear you made it thru the rough weather.been busy hunting partner shot a doe last night.took my father in law hunting this morning,first day of muzzleloader,saw 10 deer only 1 buck.father in law missed a deer at 30 yds.took a freinds son this evening saw 3 no shots.hope sucess finds its way to your door.


I am glad to hear that its been going well.:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## zap

Drawin Deadly said:


> Great thread. I have just found it. I have been reading it all afternoon. You are a tough soul hunting in those conditions. I thought I was a fool for hunting in 25 degree weather with a bow in January. I was out this morning too. I only have about 3 more days to hunt since Ihave to work in between but season here ends 31st.
> 
> Marty you got to get out in the early AM before daybreak though.
> 
> Well I will keep watching the rest of your hunt. My prayers are with you and Zap for your safety and well being. I hope you find work soon too. I went 5 months last year and am now making half what I was but at least I am working.
> 
> God Bless



:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## zap

lc12 said:


> clee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Marty,
> Happy to hear that you are into the deer! Loved the songdog photos.
> Looked to me like some of those yotes may have had the mange from the appearance of their tails. If so, and you shoot one, leave them lay! No sense in possibly infecting Zap with that nasty bug!!!
> Good luck and may God bless you with another fine day! :thumbs_up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad you liked the pics, I noticed the thin tails also.
> I am pretty sure that a N/R needs a small game or furharvester license to shoot yotes here. That leaves me out.
> 
> marty
Click to expand...


----------



## MOC

Zap, great thread. Just to clarify, you were correct in not shooting the coyotes. You'd need a nonresident furbearer hunting permit in order to legally take them. Residents need a resident hunting and fishing permit, or a resident small game hunting permit in order to do so. Even as a resident, an archery deer/turkey tag is not enough.


----------



## zap

MOC said:


> Zap, great thread. Just to clarify, you were correct in not shooting the coyotes. You'd need a nonresident furbearer hunting permit in order to legally take them. Residents need a resident hunting and fishing permit, or a resident small game hunting permit in order to do so.


:thumbs_up
I was pretty sure, I asked a warden about it a few years ago.
Thanks for the clarification. It was pretty neat having them come in like that.
They walked the same trail that I did, 1 hr earlier. Go figure.
The snow must not hold scent well.

marty


----------



## Drawin Deadly

*snorting*



zap said:


> Packed in the stand and sticks to the woodlot. It was very still, took forever to walk in, the snow was so noisey. I took my time setting up so as not to clang anything. Got the bow tied and was pulling it up, then I heard it. Doe blowing and stomping at 25 yards. She must have watched me climb up, by the time I got an arrow nocked she took off. About 50 yards away and continued her display. Anything within a 1/2 mile heard her. 3/4 hr left to shooting light. I decided to leave everything and head back to the rig. Well thats bowhunting.:smile:
> Now where did I put those chocolate cupcakes?
> 
> marty


I always carry a snort/wheeze call close at hand when out. I had a buck snort at me in the stand this morning while it was too dark to see well. He bounded back into the woods but a quick snort back at him and he came right back out like it was an all clear call. 

Even if they leave it may calm them down some and return later as opposed to leaving the area totally.


----------



## zap

Drawin Deadly said:


> I always carry a snort/wheeze call close at hand when out. I had a buck snort at me in the stand this morning while it was too dark to see well. He bounded back into the woods but a quick snort back at him and he came right back out like it was an all clear call.
> 
> Even if they leave it may calm them down some and return later as opposed to leaving the area totally.


Thanks for the tip.:thumbs_up


marty


----------



## tguil

Marty,

Glad you had a better day. Warmer weather is on its way. Only deer I saw today were at my bird feeder. Not yet. 

Coyotes around here are just coming back from a bad mange outbreak we had several years ago. I used to hunt the critters when their fur was worth something -- Used a .357 magnum, snow camo and snow shoes or cross country skis. Great fun, but I only got two coyotes.

Good luck tomorrow.

Tom


----------



## dougbk

zap said:


> :thumbs_up
> I was pretty sure, I asked a warden about it a few years ago.
> Thanks for the clarification. It was pretty neat having them come in like that.
> They walked the same trail that I did, 1 hr earlier. Go figure.
> The snow must not hold scent well.
> 
> marty


Marty,

You are correct in not shooting the yotes. The info below is from the wildlife code. But you are good on small game.

Nonresident Archer’s Hunting Permit
For fall archery deer and turkey seasons, and small game (*except
furbearers*) during the prescribed seasons . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

*Furbearers*: Badger, beaver, black bear, bobcat, *coyote*,
gray fox, red fox, mink, mountain lion, muskrat, nutria, opossum, raccoon,
river otter, spotted skunk, striped skunk and long-tailed weasel. Note: Open
seasons exist for all furbearers except black bear, mountain lion, spotted
skunk and long-tailed weasel.

Doug


----------



## zap

dougbk said:


> Marty,
> 
> You are correct in not shooting the yotes. The info below is from the wildlife code. But you are good on small game.
> 
> Nonresident Archer’s Hunting Permit
> For fall archery deer and turkey seasons, and small game (*except
> furbearers*) during the prescribed seasons . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
> 
> *Furbearers*: Badger, beaver, black bear, bobcat, *coyote*,
> gray fox, red fox, mink, mountain lion, muskrat, nutria, opossum, raccoon,
> river otter, spotted skunk, striped skunk and long-tailed weasel. Note: Open
> seasons exist for all furbearers except black bear, mountain lion, spotted
> skunk and long-tailed weasel.
> 
> Doug


Thanks, the rabbits had better watch out!!!

marty


----------



## dougbk

I always try to take a bunny when deer hunting. Carry a G5 small game head in my quiver just for that.


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Marty,
> 
> Glad you had a better day. Warmer weather is on its way. Only deer I saw today were at my bird feeder. Not yet.
> 
> Coyotes around here are just coming back from a bad mange outbreak we had several years ago. I used to hunt the critters when their fur was worth something -- Used a .357 magnum, snow camo and snow shoes or cross country skis. Great fun, but I only got two coyotes.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow.
> 
> Tom


Thanks, Tom. 
I am pretty tired, the long walks in the snow wiped me out. I am going to set a strap on ladder and stand in a good spot in the morning. I know right where I want it. The deer have moved thru that area the past few days in the afternoon on their way from the refuge. That should provide a good afternoon hunt, if the wind is good. If the wind is not good I plan to leave it up for another day. I will break out the sled to get it in there, knee deep snow makes the carry to difficult. I have a hard enough time walking and carrying my light stand and a few L/W sticks. That reminds me, I can sled that stuff out on the way back since its close to the other spot.:thumbs_up
I just left it up this evening, I was pretty disgusted at having snuck in and then been busted. I guess I was not sneaky enough.:smile:
Have a good nite.

marty


----------



## zap

dougbk said:


> I always try to take a bunny when deer hunting. Carry a G5 small game head in my quiver just for that.


:thumbs_up
Rabbit stew.

marty


----------



## Whack Master

*Tip*

I was getting busted the last couple of times I went out so I decided to throw the deer a curve ball and went in early . I was on stand before 3 pm and like clock work the deer came by at 330PM and had deer on the ground shortly after 330 PM So my tip is be on stand at least an hour earlier then you think you should be I was assuming they were coming out just before dark since gun season had just ended a few weeks earlier .... Good luck and maybe you can use the tip when it warms up a bit :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## tguil

Marty, 

Good luck today. Sounds like you have a plan.:thumbs_up

Tom


----------



## deerhunter3241

Marty,

We've never met, but I admire your willingness to brave this weather and chase your dream. I have hunted northern Missouri all my life and I have been right in your shoes before with this kind of weather. I have been watching your post and I feel you win hands down for the most intriguing and meanginful use of AT in all it's years. Good luck and God Bless. I for one am pulling for you to bag a Missouri giant...!

-Nick


----------



## Wappkid

Tue. should be good.Its going to start warming up.Good luck


----------



## zap

Whack Master said:


> I was getting busted the last couple of times I went out so I decided to throw the deer a curve ball and went in early . I was on stand before 3 pm and like clock work the deer came by at 330PM and had deer on the ground shortly after 330 PM So my tip is be on stand at least an hour earlier then you think you should be I was assuming they were coming out just before dark since gun season had just ended a few weeks earlier .... Good luck and maybe you can use the tip when it warms up a bit :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


Thanks, that sounds good. -20 wind chill at the moment, its supposed to warm up today. I had a good sleep, wore myself out yesterday.
Congrads on the deer, any pics?

marty


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Marty,
> 
> Good luck today. Sounds like you have a plan.:thumbs_up
> 
> Tom


Thanks, Tom.

marty


----------



## zap

deerhunter3241 said:


> Marty,
> 
> We've never met, but I admire your willingness to brave this weather and chase your dream. I have hunted northern Missouri all my life and I have been right in your shoes before with this kind of weather. I have been watching your post and I feel you win hands down for the most intriguing and meanginful use of AT in all it's years. Good luck and God Bless. I for one am pulling for you to bag a Missouri giant...!
> 
> -Nick


Thanks, I am glad you enjoy the thread. Giant or not I have had a good trip, its been interesting and as usual the deer have taught me a few lessons.
Regards to you and yours.

marty


----------



## zap

Wappkid said:


> Tue. should be good.Its going to start warming up.Good luck


:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## Dfol20

Hey zap how's the weather now? It looks nice! Good luck today.


----------



## zap

Dfol20 said:


> Hey zap how's the weather now? It looks nice! Good luck today.


Temps are up, but windy. Wind chill about 5.
Some bird hunters did not understand the signs that say "area closed to all activity until January 15". I saw the trucks when I started to head down, glassed and they were in the refuge. It looked like a man and younger boy. Blew about three dozen or so deer out to the south. It would be a waste of time to hunt where I planned. Where the deer setteled is about a mile and a half walk, thru deep drifts.:thumbs_do
Time to make another plan for this afternoon, the wind makes it pretty cold. 
I am not sure what I will do.

marty


----------



## eleiteshooter99

that sucks lol hope you get somehting figured out


----------



## wdm2005

Damn Marty!! Any chance you can picK up a NR-Tag for R-Dip Sh**s??

Thought about you yesterday. Left home (Phoenix Az.) around 7A (46 deg.)and drove north to Prescott Az and it was 22 deg. at 9A. 

Got home around 1P, sat out on the patio, and basked in 81 deg's.

Hang in there, as everyone is pulling for you!! Even my 84 yr. old step-mon asked me today, How's Marty and Zap doing?

Good Luck!!


----------



## zap

wdm2005 said:


> Damn Marty!! Any chance you can picK up a NR-Tag for R-Dip Sh**s??
> 
> Thought about you yesterday. Left home (Phoenix Az.) around 7A (46 deg.)and drove north to Prescott Az and it was 22 deg. at 9A.
> 
> Got home around 1P, sat out on the patio, and basked in 81 deg's.
> 
> Hang in there, as everyone is pulling for you!! Even my 84 yr. old step-mon asked me today, How's Marty and Zap doing?
> 
> Good Luck!!


Thanks, I appreciate the encouragement.


marty


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

Catching up on your adventure Marty........and i'm glad to see ya still going strong. Cool photo's on the yotes. Only 5 days to go and we got a warming trend coming our way in MO. this week. Stay strong....and stay safe!:thumbs_up


----------



## zap

MoBo Act 4:12 said:


> Catching up on your adventure Marty........and i'm glad to see ya still going strong. Cool photo's on the yotes. Only 5 days to go and we got a warming trend coming our way in MO. this week. Stay strong....and stay safe!:thumbs_up


Thanks, I am probably sitting today out. :smile:
I am wore out and need a rest.

marty


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

zap said:


> Thanks, I am probably sitting today out. :smile:
> I am wore out and need a rest.
> 
> marty


Go ahead....take a day off...you probably need it.

I'm watching the NFL playoffs. Last night was good for me....my Cowboys won!

And i'm fixing to let Levi [my half yellow lab/half australian shepherd] out to do his thing and play in the snow. He's goofy with the snow...he sniffs the snow real hard and gets it up his nose. Then he shakes his head real hard! Kinda like a brain freeze i guess!:smile:


----------



## zap

MoBo Act 4:12 said:


> Go ahead....take a day off...you probably need it.
> 
> I'm watching the NFL playoffs. Last night was good for me....my Cowboys won!
> 
> And i'm fixing to let Levi [my half yellow lab/half australian shepherd] out to do his thing and play in the snow. He's goofy with the snow...he sniffs the snow real hard and gets it up his nose. Then he shakes his head real hard! Kinda like a brain freeze i guess!:smile:


:thumbs_up
Cleaning up around camp, and glassing every 20 minutes or so. 
A nice relaxing day, then back at it. 
Zap has been going out with me to glass. we stay about five minutes or so, then back in out of the wind.
With the two groups of bird hunters walking the area and the wind, the deer probably wont move untl dark.

marty


----------



## zap

No hunting today, but the view west from camp as the sun set was worth being here to see.













marty


----------



## kda082

Sitting out today? That doesn't work for me. I've reached the end of the internet and you're all i've got. JT . Recharge and get back at it.


----------



## zap

kda082 said:


> Sitting out today? That doesn't work for me. I've reached the end of the internet and you're all i've got. JT . Recharge and get back at it.


Even the mighty whale, that dives to great depths to hunt for food, comes up for air once in a while!
How is that for good BS?
:teeth:

marty


----------



## lc12

You know what they say Marty! RED SKY AT NIGHT....SAILORS DELIGHT!
So it should be good in the morning. Don't blame ya for staying around camp today. A man needs to take a break once in a while, and God knows, you deserve it!!!
They are predicting 48 degrees for Wednesday in the St. Louis area.
I will believe that when I see it.
While you were HUNTING this weekend I shoveled snow so that hopefully our warm spell will melt it off of my drive. Two hundred feet of it and it is like an ice skating rink right now!
Take care.


----------



## zap

lc12 said:


> You know what they say Marty! RED SKY AT NIGHT....SAILORS DELIGHT!
> So it should be good in the morning. Don't blame ya for staying around camp today. A man needs to take a break once in a while, and God knows, you deserve it!!!
> They are predicting 48 degrees for Wednesday in the St. Louis area.
> I will believe that when I see it.
> While you were HUNTING this weekend I shoveled snow so that hopefully our warm spell will melt it off of my drive. Two hundred feet of it and it is like an ice skating rink right now!
> Take care.


Thanks, I wish you luck with the driveway. Be careful!

marty


----------



## dougbk

Guess it was too warm for your to hunt today.


----------



## zap

dougbk said:


> Guess it was too warm for your to hunt today.


This old man needed to rest.:teeth:
Besides the bird hunters blew the deer out. I watched from the hill, nothing moved this evening. 

marty


----------



## Wappkid

zap said:


> No hunting today, but the view west from camp as the sun set was worth being here to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marty


Awesome view.Set as my desktop.


----------



## kda082

Reminds me of a story a buddy told me. Him and his brother were hunting birds at a public spot somewhere in MO. Said he couldn't belive how good the hunting was as there were birds everywhere. Eventually they came to a sign and realized they were hunting in a refuge. They immediately left. Doh! I'm pretty sure it wasn't him that ruined your hunt today but his brother, maybe.


----------



## tguil

Marty,

Great sunset pic. 

Nice weather up here, but the deer were not moving. Heard some high-power rifle shots at about 4:00. Deer were moving somewhere. 

Hope you had a good rest. You have five good days left. Good luck

Tom


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Marty,
> 
> Great sunset pic.
> 
> Nice weather up here, but the deer were not moving. Heard some high-power rifle shots at about 4:00. Deer were moving somewhere.
> 
> Hope you had a good rest. You have five good days left. Good luck
> 
> Tom


I am glad you liked the sunset, I sure did.
Only 5 days? Oh no, better get the water boiling.

marty


----------



## Stanley

A days rest is good.:thumbs_up


----------



## MOC

zap said:


> No hunting today, but the view west from camp as the sun set was worth being here to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marty


Best photo of the thread, IMO. That right there exactly captures what it's like out here. Love that picture.


----------



## zap

MOC said:


> Best photo of the thread, IMO. That right there exactly captures what it's like out here. Love that picture.


Thanks, I am kind of fond of it also. I plan to print and frame it when I get back.

marty


----------



## Threebows

Beautiful sunset pic Marty. I hope you don't mind that I also saved it. I would really like to do a pastel painting of this. Sorry to hear about the bird hunters and hope this doesn't blow the last few days for you. Good luck, as always.:thumbs_up


----------



## zap

Threebows said:


> Beautiful sunset pic Marty. I hope you don't mind that I also saved it. I would really like to do a pastel painting of this. Sorry to hear about the bird hunters and hope this doesn't blow the last few days for you. Good luck, as always.:thumbs_up



Thanks.
Save away, glad you liked it.

marty


----------



## blind squirrel

Best thread ever. Good call to recharge. Good luck getting back after 'em tomorrow. Go Marty Go!


----------



## zap

blind squirrel said:


> Best thread ever. Good call to recharge. Good luck getting back after 'em tomorrow. Go Marty Go!


:thumbs_up
I was feeling burned out this am, feeling better now.

marty


----------



## Lonestar63

zap said:


> No hunting today, but the view west from camp as the sun set was worth being here to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marty


Stunning pic for sure Marty.........:thumbs_up


----------



## 737flyer

[email protected] said:


> Why do people argue something that is so easy to look up? Yeah...you can use a bow, but not to fill a gun tag during ML season. Look at page 13 of the Fall Deer and Turkey Booklet, found via PDF here:http://www.mdc.mo.gov/regs/
> 
> I can't copy and paste it in for some reason, but this is what it says. Keep in mind the "methods" portion is in contrast to other firearms season methods allowed, which point to a list on another page that does include a bow.
> 
> *Muzzleloader Portion*
> 
> This portion of the firearms season allows hunters additional time to hunt using muzzleloaders only.
> 
> *Season Dates *
> Dec 19-29 statewide
> 
> *Methods*
> - muzzleloading or cap-and-ball firearm....
> - multiple barrel muzzleloading or cap-and-ball firearm...


OK, as a true "Show-Me-State" born and raised deer hunter and former MO Conservation Hunter Safety Instructor (Received my certification from Missouri State University in 1985), I will tell you that you are incorrect. Yes, what you are reading in the rules can "easily" be mis-interpreted as "muzzleloader only", but they are referring to categories of firearms (no center fire rifles, handguns, or shotguns etc.). 

Look at page 6 of the same "Fall Deer and Turkey Booklet" you are referring to, and read the section discussing the requirement for wearing hunter orange. Here is the quote:

"The following deer hunters are exempt from the hunter- orange requirement:
⦁ archery permittees hunting during the muzzleloader portion of the firearms deer season

Additionally, the muzzleloader season of Missouri is considered a part of, or portion of the Firearms Deer Hunting Season. Case in point, look at page 11 of the "Fall Deer and Turkey Booklet".

*The firearms deer hunting season is made up of the following portions that provide hunters with many opportunities to take deer while helping to maintain a healthy deer population.*

*⦁ Muzzleloader: Dec. 19–29 statewide*

Then, on the same page, you can see that "methods allowed" during the "Firearms Season" (which muzzleloader is a part of) you will see the following:

*Methods allowed* 

*⦁ a longbow, compound bow or recurve bow of any draw weight; hand-held string releasing devices, illuminated sights, scopes and quickpoint sights are allowed*

If you read page 13, by itself, then yes the interpretation is that muzzleloader is the only method, but that page is not meant to be read, or stand by itself. You must read then entire document. The intent is, that IF a firearm is used, the highest level of FIREARM, or stated a different way, the ONLY level of FIREARM, permitted is the muzzleloader. Any lesser method (ie. longbow, compound bow) is still permitted.


----------



## zap

Lonestar63 said:


> Stunning pic for sure Marty.........:thumbs_up


Thanks.

marty


----------



## jbuttolph

Good morning Marty and Zap. I started reading your thread last night and 3 hours later I finished. It is like a good book that you can't put down. This is by far the best thread I have ever read. I am enjoying your adventure and just wanted to wish you luck this morning. 

PS: you have reminded me the things that we sometimes take for granted, such as the bond between man and dog. Needless to say my pups got a few more kibbles in their bowl this morning. :smile:


----------



## DUCK29

Good luck today.Glad the weather turned around for you.


----------



## tguil

Good morning, Marty.

Good luck today. Hope the bird hunters have moved on and that "your" deer have returned.

Up here it's going to be a warm, sunny day with light breezes. I'm going to to go at it hard -- both still hunting and sitting at my "stand" in my great room. 

Tom


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Good morning, Marty.
> 
> Good luck today. Hope the bird hunters have moved on and that "your" deer have returned.
> 
> Up here it's going to be a warm, sunny day with light breezes. I'm going to to go at it hard -- both still hunting and sitting at my "stand" in my great room.
> 
> Tom


Good morning, Tom.
Coffee is going, I must have forgot to set the alarm, wanted to get up earlier.
The employees showed up, I hope they plow the lot.

marty


----------



## zap

jbuttolph said:


> Good morning Marty and Zap. I started reading your thread last night and 3 hours later I finished. It is like a good book that you can't put down. This is by far the best thread I have ever read. I am enjoying your adventure and just wanted to wish you luck this morning.
> 
> PS: you have reminded me the things that we sometimes take for granted, such as the bond between man and dog. Needless to say my pups got a few more kibbles in their bowl this morning. :smile:


Good morning to you also, and glad you enjoy the thread.
Dogs are good.

marty


----------



## zap

DUCK29 said:


> Good luck today.Glad the weather turned around for you.


:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## rcmjr

good morning Marty! a balmy 23 degrees here maybe just a tad colder where you are but quite an improvement from the last week. Hunted hard this weekend, seeing lots of deer. Hope you have some luck! go get 'em!


----------



## zap

rcmjr said:


> good morning Marty! a balmy 23 degrees here maybe just a tad colder where you are but quite an improvement from the last week. Hunted hard this weekend, seeing lots of deer. Hope you have some luck! go get 'em!


:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## tguil

zap said:


> Good morning, Tom.
> Coffee is going, I must have forgot to set the alarm, wanted to get up earlier.
> The employees showed up, I hope they plow the lot.
> 
> marty


You need to get a young buddy for Zap. My two goldens wake me up at 5:30 every morning. I get up and then they take my place in bed. Smart dogs. 

Tom


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> You need to get a young buddy for Zap. My two goldens wake me up at 5:30 every morning. I get up and then they take my place in bed. Smart dogs.
> 
> Tom


We had another doggie, little Ernie. He was a wild one and was run down this spring. 










marty


----------



## tguil

Marty,

It's always sad to lose a pup, even the "wild ones". Sometimes especially the "wild ones".

I've went out for about an hour and a half. No deer or for that matter any other critters were moving. I have also been glassing all morning -- since daylight. The critters must bedded down pretty well.

Overcast skies up here and about 23 degrees

Tom


----------



## zap

Loaded up an ready to go set a stand.










marty


----------



## 4X-24 BOB

Good luck this week Marty ! Should be a good week ! :thumbs_up




737 I checked with an Agent that loves to Bowhunt and you do not want to tag a deer harvested with a bow with a firearms tag in the muzzleloader season ! He told me that they are trying to get it changed but for now its ML only ! You are right about the orange though you dont need it during ML if you are bowhunting ! Sorry about the Highjack Marty ! Great thread ! :thumbs_up


----------



## lc12

I almost hate to say this, but I am guessing that you do not want it to warm up to much do you Marty? Else wise you will have to be quartering up that doe you shot the other week, or have you done that already?
Last I saw it appeared to be pretty well frozen solid on the back of your trailer!:teeth:
They are talking above 40 degrees for Wednesday. May have to get my shorts out!!!
Good luck and take care. I know Zap will appreciate the warmer clime.


----------



## mathewdbl_lung

Nice posting, hope you get a buck.

It's been a while since I seen ya, you got alot more facial hair.


----------



## tmoran

Wow 19 pages of the best thread ever. Hope you will do this every year Marty. Better than most of the stuff in magazines these days.


----------



## zap

One stand set, one to go.
Back at the rig to get loaded up again.

marty


----------



## Iluvatar

Sorry to hear about Ernie, Marty. He was a good dog. :sad:


----------



## zap

Second stand set, got a pic of it.
Hunting it this afternoon.












marty


----------



## King

Looks like a heck of a spot. Good luck Marty!


----------



## blind squirrel

Looks like a sweet set-up Marty. Good luck filling that buck tag!


----------



## zap

Beamen123 said:


> Looks like a heck of a spot. Good luck Marty!


:thumbs_up
Thanks.:teeth:


marty


----------



## Acts 10:13

Will you please hurry up and fill your tags so that I can get back to my life and actually get some work done...sheesh


----------



## bowhunter1807

it would have been nice to see if the guy did any good hunting instead the entire thread was a bunch of ******s arguing about something that took 5 minutes to look up :thumbs_do


----------



## zap

blind squirrel said:


> Looks like a sweet set-up Marty. Good luck filling that buck tag!


Thanks, its one of the exit routes from the woodlot.
I set the first at the spot the deer enter it.
The next three or four hunts all I have to do is walk in and climb up.:thumbs_up
:smile:

marty


----------



## dx2

Been following and enjoying the story and pics from your hunt, Marty. Very inspirational for a lot of folks including myself. 

Here's a few pics for ya. It was 28 degrees the other morning here in FL....that's about 20 degrees below normal. We actually had a little snow down here...more like icey rain. 

Anyhow, best of luck this week. You should have em figured out and be able to get another arrow off here soon. Keep after 'em.

David


----------



## zap

Acts 10:13 said:


> Will you please hurry up and fill your tags so that I can get back to my life and actually get some work done...sheesh


:teeth:

marty


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter

zap said:


> Thanks, its one of the exit routes from the woodlot.
> I set the first at the spot the deer enter it.
> The next three or four hunts all I have to do is walk in and climb up.:thumbs_up
> :smile:
> 
> marty


I predict some deer will have some holes poked in them today or tomorrow!


----------



## The Hood

you are a LONG WINDED hunter Zap

*Today is the DAY!* I feel blood in your neer future


----------



## zap

dx2 said:


> Been following and enjoying the story and pics from your hunt, Marty. Very inspirational for a lot of folks including myself.
> 
> Here's a few pics for ya. It was 28 degrees the other morning here in FL....that's about 20 degrees below normal. We actually had a little snow down here...more like icey rain.
> 
> Anyhow, best of luck this week. You should have em figured out and be able to get another arrow off here soon. Keep after 'em.
> 
> David


Thank you, glad you have enjoyed the thread.
I appreciate the pics. I plan to keep after it, an I am happy to be able to enjoy my time in the woods.

marty


----------



## zap

ozarkmtnhunter said:


> I predict some deer will have some holes poked in them today or tomorrow!


:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## zap

The Hood said:


> you are a LONG WINDED hunter Zap
> 
> *Today is the DAY!* I feel blood in your neer future


:teeth:
What can I say, the thread has been great.:thumbs_up
Plan on walking down at 3PM.

marty


----------



## The Hood

I'll come visit you tomorrow and bring jerky,,hows that sound?


----------



## Stanley

You have a lot of energy Marty, I’d swear you are wearing a younger mans clothes. Keep up the effort.


----------



## zap

The Hood said:


> I'll come visit you tomorrow and bring jerky,,hows that sound?


:thumbs_up
Visitors are always welcome.:teeth:

marty


----------



## zap

Stanley said:


> You have a lot of energy Marty, I’d swear you are wearing a younger mans clothes. Keep up the effort.


I dont know about that, but no diapers. Yet!

marty


----------



## Stanley

A picture of Marty and the Hood breaking bread would have spiritual worth.:thumbs_up


----------



## The Hood

what time and do you need anything? besides a blow up doll

PM me your phone # and suppy list


----------



## zap

The Hood said:


> what time and do you need anything? besides a blow up doll
> 
> PM me your phone # and suppy list


Will do, pm your # and I will call you when I get back.

marty


----------



## The Hood

zap said:


> Went to drive to hunting spot from camp, truck and camper batteries dead.
> Glad to have a generator and charger with me. Decided to make a run for ladder straps and charge everything up. Got more doe tags also.
> Then I made my way here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a warm shower
> and the laundry is going. Need to go to post office in the morning so I plan to stay the nite in the lot. I do not really want to drive at nite as the roads are not great. Murphy shows up at the worst times!!!!!!!!!
> I am going to hit it again late morning.
> 
> marty


I spent the night here last January, road closed on me on the way back from OBT's


----------



## Stanley

There has to be some more guys close by that could visit Marty. I’m 300 + miles away or I would. This thread just keeps getting better.


----------



## sooner77

*hunt*

hope your hunt went well tonight. can't wait for u to get back and share your exploits. rootin for you from the sooner state. make sure and put on your sun screen.:shade::shade:


----------



## strikerII

zap said:


> Second stand set, got a pic of it.
> Hunting it this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marty


Man, that is one skinny*ss tree. Don't they make anything bigger in Mizzura woodlots?


----------



## azone5

Still enjoying our thread, and like many others wish I were close enough for a visit and to re-supply a little.

Hope those deer you shoot aren't frozen so the arrows bounce off!


----------



## P.Fleek

Zap. You are a tough man. Just started reading this 2 hours ago and have loved every sec of it. You and the pup stay safe! And loved all the pics as well!


----------



## floater

I'd love to come up but I'm not in driving mode right now.:thumbs_do Good luck though, Marty!


----------



## The Hood

floater said:


> I'd love to come up but I'm not in driving mode right now.:thumbs_do Good luck though, Marty!


Well Im in the mode 

and 

maybe Marty will let me tag along while he hunts and take pictures, He'll never know a Hood-Lum is stocking him:loco:

Now what kind of supplies do you think I should pack?


----------



## Chromie

where exactly are you again Marty,

I'm usually good for a road trip now and then if you aren't too far away...:thumbs_up


----------



## The Hood

Chromie said:


> where exactly are you again Marty,
> 
> I'm usually good for a road trip now and then if you aren't too far away...:thumbs_up


He said Mound City


----------



## zap

A fawn came by close,(alone which seemed weird) it worked over to the standing corn, and two groups of deer at 75 and 100. No headgear. 
I could see another couple of groups in the distance working toward the other stand. 

View from the stand.











marty


----------



## tguil

Marty, 

Better luck tomorrow. At least the daytime temperature is tolerable. Your pics really add a bunch to this thread. Thanks for sharing them.

Tom


----------



## undercover

Thread of the year!:thumbs_up 

Best of luck tomorrow Marty!



Brian


----------



## andy q

Good luck with the headgear. Me and a couple other guys hunting Missouri all had bucks walk under us that had dropped both sides. First time I have seen this hunting Mo.


----------



## hitman846

Awesome thread......


----------



## zap

THE HOOD is coming for a visit tommorrow.:thumbs_up


marty


----------



## zap

sooner77 said:


> hope your hunt went well tonight. can't wait for u to get back and share your exploits. rootin for you from the sooner state. make sure and put on your sun screen.:shade::shade:


Hunt went well, I could have jumped on a fawns back! To bad momma was not with her. Saw deer fairly close.:thumbs_up
No sun screen needed yet.:teeth:

marty


----------



## zap

strikerII said:


> Man, that is one skinny*ss tree. Don't they make anything bigger in Mizzura woodlots?


Not much bigger trees in the brushy woodlots here. There are a few patches of timber in this area, but they are kind of hard to get too. Roads are not good, and no place to park.:thumbs_do

marty


----------



## zap

azone5 said:


> Still enjoying our thread, and like many others wish I were close enough for a visit and to re-supply a little.
> 
> Hope those deer you shoot aren't frozen so the arrows bounce off!


:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## zap

P.Fleek said:


> Zap. You are a tough man. Just started reading this 2 hours ago and have loved every sec of it. You and the pup stay safe! And loved all the pics as well!


Thanks, more to come.:teeth:
Not sure how tough I am, but I know that I am hardheaded.
marty


----------



## zap

floater said:


> I'd love to come up but I'm not in driving mode right now.:thumbs_do Good luck though, Marty!


Keep us in your thoughts, Floater.:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## zap

Chromie said:


> where exactly are you again Marty,
> 
> I'm usually good for a road trip now and then if you aren't too far away...:thumbs_up


Southeast of Mound City.

marty


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Marty,
> 
> Better luck tomorrow. At least the daytime temperature is tolerable. Your pics really add a bunch to this thread. Thanks for sharing them.
> 
> Tom


Thanks, Tom. 
I am glad everyone gets to share more of this trip thru the photos.

marty


----------



## zap

undercover said:


> Thread of the year!:thumbs_up
> 
> Best of luck tomorrow Marty!
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


Thanks, I appreciate that.

marty


----------



## zap

hitman846 said:


> Awesome thread......


Thank you very much.:teeth:

marty


----------



## zap

andy q said:


> Good luck with the headgear. Me and a couple other guys hunting Missouri all had bucks walk under us that had dropped both sides. First time I have seen this hunting Mo.


Sorry to hear that. Did you guys shoot any? 

marty


----------



## The Hood

Nodaway Valley Conservation Area, Maitland, Missouri 

This where you at ZAP


----------



## zap

The Hood said:


> Nodaway Valley Conservation Area, Maitland, Missouri
> 
> This where you at ZAP


Now the secret is out.


marty


----------



## The Hood

it's say alittle over to 2 hours to get there, I'll be there in time to help drag

around 9:30


----------



## zap

The Hood said:


> it's say alittle over to 2 hours to get there, I'll be there in time to help drag
> 
> around 9:30


:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## dmarwick

I have to tell you that I have loved reading about your hunt. You are a trooper! Keep up the great work and I hope that you are rewarded with a big one although I think when you get home and look back at the trip you will feel rewarded anyway. 
Thanks for taking the time to bring us along on the journey - certainly one of the best threads I've read and no doubt something readers of any hunting magazine would be interested in reading about if you put together an article. Maybe a little money in it for you if you get it published. You certainly have some great pics to accompany the article. Just saying - I don't think I've read anything more interesting in any of the magazines I buy.

Good luck and thanks again.
Dave


----------



## clee

zap said:


> One stand set, one to go.
> Back at the rig to get loaded up again.
> 
> marty


Marty, 

You ever thought of getting a climber? I love mine and they are really not that expensive when you look at the long haul. My Summit feels like I'm in a lazy boy. I carry it everywhere I go :teeth:


----------



## The Hood

clee said:


> Marty,
> 
> You ever thought of getting a climber? I love mine and they are really not that expensive when you look at the long haul. My Summit feels like I'm in a lazy boy. I carry it everywhere I go :teeth:


Clee

if thats you in your avatar, Think you could come by tomorrow:shade:


----------



## trophy hunter

just read thru this whole post.. great adventure you got going.. stay safe and good luck!!:thumbs_up


----------



## 4X-24 BOB

The Hood said:


> Clee
> 
> if thats you in your avatar, Think you could come by tomorrow:shade:



Hood are you sure you are healed up enough for something that looks like that ! ??? :tongue:


----------



## link06

The Hood said:


> Clee
> 
> if thats you in your avatar, Think you could come by tomorrow:shade:


Hilarious!:thumbs_up


----------



## The Hood

4X-24 BOB said:


> Hood are you sure you are healed up enough for something that looks like that ! ??? :tongue:


Brother Bob,,,I was thinking about Marty,,Im the Cameraman


----------



## clee

The Hood said:


> Clee
> 
> if thats you in your avatar, Think you could come by tomorrow:shade:


It's my wife:shade: I'm glad your getting company Marty. It will probably be nice to get to talk with someone with your voice instead of a keyboard. I sure wish I could take a couple days off and come up.


----------



## zap

dmarwick said:


> I have to tell you that I have loved reading about your hunt. You are a trooper! Keep up the great work and I hope that you are rewarded with a big one although I think when you get home and look back at the trip you will feel rewarded anyway.
> Thanks for taking the time to bring us along on the journey - certainly one of the best threads I've read and no doubt something readers of any hunting magazine would be interested in reading about if you put together an article. Maybe a little money in it for you if you get it published. You certainly have some great pics to accompany the article. Just saying - I don't think I've read anything more interesting in any of the magazines I buy.
> 
> Good luck and thanks again.
> Dave


Thanks, I appreciate the kind words.
I am glad to have shared this trip with everyone. Its been an adventure and no matter how it turns out I have had a blast. This thread and all the great posts from you guys have made it very special. 
A sincere thank you to all who have posted here.

marty


----------



## dmarwick

I look forward to reading how this thing ends. Good luck!


----------



## zap

clee said:


> Marty,
> 
> You ever thought of getting a climber? I love mine and they are really not that expensive when you look at the long haul. My Summit feels like I'm in a lazy boy. I carry it everywhere I go :teeth:


I have never used one, maybe next season.

marty


----------



## zap

trophy hunter said:


> just read thru this whole post.. great adventure you got going.. stay safe and good luck!!:thumbs_up


:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## zap

clee said:


> It's my wife:shade: I'm glad your getting company Marty. It will probably be nice to get to talk with someone with your voice instead of a keyboard. I sure wish I could take a couple days off and come up.


Company wll be nice, I hope I can keep up with The Hood.

marty


----------



## clee

zap said:


> I have never used one, maybe next season.
> 
> marty


They are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## MrPibb

zap said:


> THE HOOD is coming for a visit tommorrow.:thumbs_up
> 
> 
> marty


You have know Idea what you have gotten yourself into!!! It is sure to be an experience!!!! Never had more fun on a 3d course then shootin with the da HOOD!!!


----------



## The Hood

zap said:


> I have never used one, maybe next season.
> 
> marty


I'll bring one and you can try it out, I'll pick it this summer at the Bragging Rights Shoot


----------



## The Hood

PS

if it don't get stoled at wally world


----------



## zap

The Hood said:


> I'll bring one and you can try it out, I'll pick it this summer at the Bragging Rights Shoot


Thanks Hood, you da MAN.

marty


----------



## bill2455

WOW!!! I started typing a couple of times after reading the whole thread thru but don't really know what to say. Stay safe and YOU ARE THE MAN.


----------



## zap

bill2455 said:


> WOW!!! I started typing a couple of times after reading the whole thread thru but don't really know what to say. Stay safe and YOU ARE THE MAN.


Love your sig.
NEVER FORGET WHERE YOU CAME FROM
SOMEDAY YOU MIGHT HAVE TO GO BACK 


marty


----------



## hoggin03

Just read this thread from start to finish. Wish I would have noticed it sooner.

Good luck with the rest of your hunt. It's been a great story so far...now its time for the storybook ending!


----------



## dougbk

800 posts and all positive. That is rare on a public forum. Definately the post of thread of the year.

Marty, the days are clicking down to the end of the season. I am going to miss following your adventure when this is all over. Hope you get that big boy under your tree, if nothing else for the thrill of that close encounter.

Good Luck,
Doug


----------



## Muy Grande

Just read this entire thread...you are a true hunter zap, no doubt about it. Hope you kill a big one the next couple of days!


----------



## bigracklover

Hey Marty, it's getting close to crunch time, stay mentally sharp and ready, I got a feeling it'll come together real soon :thumbs_up 

Least you've got a ton of scouting done, it'll come in handy this September :wink:

Be safe brother, talk to you soon :thumbs_up


----------



## Eagle Custom

Just read this thread from the start . Keep us posted I will have to try this sometime when my son gets a little older maybe we can do it together. Hope you get the big one but if not it looks like you have had a great time I know I have injoyed the thread.


----------



## bkolowski111

You sir, are an inspiration to all of us deer hunters.


----------



## zap

hoggin03 said:


> Just read this thread from start to finish. Wish I would have noticed it sooner.
> 
> Good luck with the rest of your hunt. It's been a great story so far...now its time for the storybook ending!


I hope to have a storybook ending, but the story really does not ever end.


marty


----------



## zap

dougbk said:


> 800 posts and all positive. That is rare on a public forum. Definately the post of thread of the year.
> 
> Marty, the days are clicking down to the end of the season. I am going to miss following your adventure when this is all over. Hope you get that big boy under your tree, if nothing else for the thrill of that close encounter.
> 
> Good Luck,
> Doug


:thumbs_up
I am very happy that there has not been any bashing. 
Bashing is bad for the forum.
Anywhere close to the tree would work for me :smile:

marty


----------



## zap

Eagle Custom said:


> Just read this thread from the start . Keep us posted I will have to try this sometime when my son gets a little older maybe we can do it together. Hope you get the big one but if not it looks like you have had a great time I know I have injoyed the thread.


:thumbs_up
Missouri rocks!

marty


----------



## zap

bkolowski111 said:


> You sir, are an inspiration to all of us deer hunters.


Actually all of you guys have inspired me to keep going, thanks to everyone.:teeth:

marty


----------



## zap

bigracklover said:


> Hey Marty, it's getting close to crunch time, stay mentally sharp and ready, I got a feeling it'll come together real soon :thumbs_up
> 
> Least you've got a ton of scouting done, it'll come in handy this September :wink:
> 
> Be safe brother, talk to you soon :thumbs_up


I will be here opening day. Its been frustrating not to have been able to get to where I have wanted to hunt. Maybe in September we can both get back there.

Thanks for everything, Shane.:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## mathews-nut

marty put freak nasty down in the next day or two i been reading this thread everyday and man do you ever deserve a good mature deer if anybody does!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## zap

mathews-nut said:


> marty put freak nasty down in the next day or two i been reading this thread everyday and man do you ever deserve a good mature deer if anybody does!!!:thumbs_up


I shot me a mature doe:thumbs_up.
And passed on one. 
As far as a big buck it does not look good.
But it can all change in a minute, thats bowhunting.:teeth:

marty


----------



## mathews-nut

your right and thats why we love it so much you just never know what a deer is going to do next.


----------



## Stanley

dougbk said:


> 800 posts and all positive. That is rare on a public forum. Definately the post of thread of the year.
> 
> Marty, the days are clicking down to the end of the season. I am going to miss following your adventure when this is all over. Hope you get that big boy under your tree, if nothing else for the thrill of that close encounter.
> 
> Good Luck,
> Doug


Gotta love it.


----------



## tguil

Good morning, Marty.

Freezing fog this morning both up here and down where you are hunting. I'm going to just sit, have another cup (maybe another pot) of coffee, and wait for it to clear. 

Had a "gimme" shot at a doe yesterday but couldn't tell for sure whether it was a mature doe or fawn so I passed. It's late enough in the season to tote my rifle rather than my Ruger Redhawk. 

Good luck today.

Tom


----------



## bigracklover

zap said:


> I will be here opening day. Its been frustrating not to have been able to get to where I have wanted to hunt. Maybe in September we can both get back there.
> 
> Thanks for everything, Shane.:thumbs_up
> 
> marty


10-4, I'm serious about joining you up there in the early season, that'll be a blast. We got plenty of time to work out the details. 

Best of luck to you today. I'll try to give you a call soon.

P.S. love that sunset picture  I may be sending you $$ for that one, too nice to pass up! 

Shane


----------



## The Hood

Freezing fog
I might be alittle this Marty, I ain't driving in that stuff,,If I get a late start,,I'll speed 

3degrees here, maybe you want to stay in and drink some coffee too The warm front will be here today:thumbs_up


----------



## The Hood

clee said:


> It's my wife:shade: I'm glad your getting company Marty. It will probably be nice to get to talk with someone with your voice instead of a keyboard. I sure wish I could take a couple days off and come up.


Just send your wife out to help with dishes today and we'll forgive you


----------



## Milhouse

What a great thread. Zap you are hardcore, w/o a doubt. If effort and sticktoitiveness determined what kind of deer you'd get a shot at, you'd be getting endorsement deals for shooting about a 265" typical.......

Good luck to you:thumbs_up.


----------



## K-Z0NE

MR_Fuzzychicken said:


> Marty you are what a true hunter is all about . Not that crap you see on TV . You are real deal . You have *True Grit*!!!:thumbs_up


The perfect makings for a new show i think it would be a hit. Zap u will have to do this every year now.Enjoy this thread..:darkbeer:


----------



## LA Hunter

*satellite*

Maybe you should get one of those little gizmo's that tracks your location by satellite. If you get in a bad situation you can call for help with it. Maybe somebody knows the name of it. I have seen them in BP catalog lately and on tv show for that survivor guy. Great thread and I'm sure an experience you will remember for years to come. Good luck to you.:darkbeer:


----------



## Wappkid

Good luck today.You sir have the drive and motivation to get it done.


----------



## zap

The Hood said:


> Freezing fog
> I might be alittle this Marty, I ain't driving in that stuff,,If I get a late start,,I'll speed
> 
> 3degrees here, maybe you want to stay in and drink some coffee too The warm front will be here today:thumbs_up


At 5am it was 0 and freezing fog here also. I went back to bed.
See you when you get here

marty


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Good morning, Marty.
> 
> Freezing fog this morning both up here and down where you are hunting. I'm going to just sit, have another cup (maybe another pot) of coffee, and wait for it to clear.
> 
> Had a "gimme" shot at a doe yesterday but couldn't tell for sure whether it was a mature doe or fawn so I passed. It's late enough in the season to tote my rifle rather than my Ruger Redhawk.
> 
> Good luck today.
> 
> Tom


It was very nasty and cold. I went back to bed. 
Coffee going now, and its starting to clear.

marty


----------



## zap

bigracklover said:


> 10-4, I'm serious about joining you up there in the early season, that'll be a blast. We got plenty of time to work out the details.
> 
> Best of luck to you today. I'll try to give you a call soon.
> 
> P.S. love that sunset picture  I may be sending you $$ for that one, too nice to pass up!
> 
> Shane


:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## zap

Milhouse said:


> What a great thread. Zap you are hardcore, w/o a doubt. If effort and sticktoitiveness determined what kind of deer you'd get a shot at, you'd be getting endorsement deals for shooting about a 265" typical.......
> 
> Good luck to you:thumbs_up.


Where do i sign? :teeth:

Thanks, luck to you also.

marty


----------



## zap

Wappkid said:


> Good luck today.You sir have the drive and motivation to get it done.


:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## JustinM

good mourning Marty, seems everything is still going well... and looks to be some company coming I am sure that will be nice. Good Luck today

Justin


----------



## zap

JustinM said:


> good mourning Marty, seems everything is still going well... and looks to be some company coming I am sure that will be nice. Good Luck today
> 
> Justin


Things are good, it was very nasty out this morning. I am a little wore out and starting to get a sore throat. Decided to get some more rest. We will be getting after it in a little while. I am going to go get a shower tonite, that will help lots.

marty


----------



## blind squirrel

Go get 'em Marty. i've got a good feeling -they should be moving for you today. Best of luck. Don't forget your release !


----------



## 13third

Wow just found this thread and i read every single post. Marty i wish ya the best of luck on your adventure. I am totally amazed that not one person has bashed anything as well, that is so unlike AT. To all who have posted i applaud you. MARTY YOUR THE MAN!! Prayers go to you and Zap and i wish you luck in the employment status. I have been laid off for over 10 months and i am going crazy over it. Wifey would never allow me to do what your doing you are truely living a million mens dreams. Again Best wishes to you and Zap.


----------



## zap

The Hood is close, :teeth:.
He should be here in a few.


marty


----------



## lc12

zap said:


> Things are good, it was very nasty out this morning. I am a little wore out and starting to get a sore throat. Decided to get some more rest. We will be getting after it in a little while. I am going to go get a shower tonite, that will help lots.
> 
> marty


Marty, You taking a shower tonight because The Hood is trying to get CLEE's wife to show up to do dishes?
CLEE is one lucky dude, don't you think? Better enjoy the upcoming warm weather. Word has it that it is suppose to get COLD again next week!!!
You should be done by then though....right?!
Have fun and stay out of trouble when The Hood shows up!!!


----------



## zap

I b heer

Hood


----------



## Stanley

Good,hood.


----------



## clee

lc12 said:


> Marty, You taking a shower tonight because The Hood is trying to get CLEE's wife to show up to do dishes?
> CLEE is one lucky dude, don't you think? Better enjoy the upcoming warm weather. Word has it that it is suppose to get COLD again next week!!!
> You should be done by then though....right?!
> Have fun and stay out of trouble when The Hood shows up!!!


I was just joking about that being my wife. My wife is much better looking than that, she just wouldn't let me put her picture on the internet:shade: 

I've truly enjoyed the thread. Marty's experience got me out in the stand on Friday when it was 8 degrees with a nasty wind. I didn't get one, but at least I tried. I check the thread at least once a day, many times more. I've even thought about getting a mysterious illness (buck fever-wouldn't be too far off base) and heading up for the last day or two of season. 

It is nice to have a thread where everything has been supportive. I think a lot of that has to do with Marty's demeanor. If you notice, Marty always responds to positive comments while in most threads, people only respond to the negative ones. Marty, you are a heck of a nice guy. Keep the postive mindset. We all love it. 

Hope you like the climber that "the Hood" is bringing as well. They are kind of heavy at first, but once you get used to packing it in, it's not a big deal. I now walk over a mile sometimes without a problem. I know this piece of equipment has changed the way that I hunt. I always used ladder stands before, so I had 2 places to sit. If I wanted to move, it was difficult to do. Now, the hardest part is deciding where to sit because the possibilities are limitless.


----------



## zap

clee said:


> I was just joking about that being my wife. My wife is much better looking than that, she just wouldn't let me put her picture on the internet:shade:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> That post is no good without pictures
> 
> 
> Hood said


----------



## tombstone01

I am sure my employer would have liked me to work the last two hours instead of reading this thread.
Oh well.
I am pretty much speechless. I have also realized how big of a pansy i am.

Good luck to you Marty. You deserve a giant. You have done something that I will probably never get the chance to do and if I did, probably could not tough it out like you. Thanks for letting us live your adventure through this thread. Best of luck to you. Modern day Jeremiah Johnson. :teeth:


----------



## 4X-24 BOB

You got it made now Zap !! BrotherHOOD is a Doe magnet !!!:tongue:


Glad you made it safe Hood !!:thumbs_up


----------



## clee

zap said:


> clee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just joking about that being my wife. My wife is much better looking than that, she just wouldn't let me put her picture on the internet:shade:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> That post is no good without pictures
> 
> 
> Hood said
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to get banned from AT. Then I couldn't keep up with 'our' thread. I always heard that everything looks better in your imagination anyway.
> 
> Good luck on the hunt this afternoon!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## zap

The Hood in camp.:thumbs_up












marty


----------



## P DOG

That right there is what hunting is all about! Good friends, Good Times new or old! You two have fun today....


----------



## bigracklover

AWESOME!!!! Hood, that's cool as heck driving down there giving Marty some support! :thumbs_up

Good luck to you both this afternoon, go let the air out one


----------



## Sling It

Zap,
This thread has got to be one of the finest reads I have ever been able to find on the Internet!
My hats off to you and HOOD! You are truly an inspiration to anyone who loves the outdoors. Keep the passion brother!
:thumbs_up


----------



## tguil

Go guys!!!!!!!:thumbs_up

If you get cold today consider a trip "north to Nebraska" in the fall -- Northwest part of the state. Pine Ridge/Oglala National Grasslands/Nebraska National Forest. All public land. Archery season openings -- Antelope-August 20, Fall Turkey and Deer-September 15. Come up September 15 and hunt all three. Last time I hunted antelope, it was 90 degrees. How about that, Marty?  Just something to think about.

Tom


----------



## 13third

The karma that Hood brings to camp surely should provide some whitetail action for Marty this afternoon:thumbs_up Awesome job Hood way to man up and show your support to Marty and Zap:darkbeer: Go get em fellas and Good luck!


----------



## mrmurph

Marty, I just found this thread and have to tell you that I am impressed with your commitment level! This awesome and a great read, I'm going to show it to my 14 y/o son when he gets home from school so he can read it and appreciate what your experiencing.

I live 20 miles from where Marty is hunting and can tell you all that the weather has been terrible, cold and snow just doesn't describe it well enough. I've lived here my whole life and this is the roughest winter we have had in a long time.

Marty- there are some other CA's in the region to hunt that might be a little better than where you are now. If you plan on repeating this next year, give me a holler and I'll do what I can to help.

Best of luck!
MrMurph


----------



## Stanley

Marty is true modern day warrior. Hood is an AT icon. Together they have taken one small step for Joe the hunter and one giant step for Archery Talk. They have provided a temporary asylum where we all can seek refuge from the arguing and bashing (don’t get me wrong that’s important too). To think this was all accomplished not by tagging 200 inch deer or shooting poker chips at 120 yards. But merely hunting as it should be done, just like in the days when men were steel and bows were wood.
My hat is off to you guys setting the example, hopefully for many to follow.
:thumbs_up


----------



## iowabowtech

Man, this is seriously hardcore. Your title is deserved.


----------



## zap

Stanley said:


> Marty is true modern day warrior. Hood is an AT icon. Together they have taken one small step for Joe the hunter and one giant step for Archery Talk. They have provided a temporary asylum where we all can seek refuge from the arguing and bashing (don’t get me wrong that’s important too). To think this was all accomplished not by tagging 200 inch deer or shooting poker chips at 120 yards. But merely hunting as it should be done, just like in the days when men were steel and bows were wood.
> My hat is off to you guys setting the example, hopefully for many to follow.
> :thumbs_up


:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## DXTFREAK

Hope you get to let the GTO smoke today! Hang in there man, and hunt safe.


----------



## waylonb19

So what is the plan of attack for you 2 today? Good luck


----------



## The Hood

13third said:


> The karma that Hood brings to camp surely should provide some whitetail action for Marty this afternoon:thumbs_up Awesome job Hood way to man up and show your support to Marty and Zap:darkbeer: Go get em fellas and Good luck!


You mean Hood-UP:shade:


iowabowtech said:


> Man, this is seriously hardcore. Your title is deserved.


Marty & Zap are living *Zaps* dream out


waylonb19 said:


> So what is the plan of attack for you 2 today? Good luck


Go somewhere warmer and have someone cook all 3 of us a Steak Then do some glassing from the inside of the WARM HHR.......


----------



## dx2

Stanley said:


> Marty is true modern day warrior. Hood is an AT icon. Together they have taken one small step for Joe the hunter and one giant step for Archery Talk. They have provided a temporary asylum where we all can seek refuge from the arguing and bashing (don’t get me wrong that’s important too). To think this was all accomplished not by tagging 200 inch deer or shooting poker chips at 120 yards. But merely hunting as it should be done, just like in the days when men were steel and bows were wood.
> My hat is off to you guys setting the example, hopefully for many to follow.
> :thumbs_up


Darn near brought a tear to my eye. 

Good words, Stanley.


----------



## dx2

The Hood said:


> You mean Hood-UP :shade: .......


Go get em, boys.


----------



## 2 Ultras

Holy Crap Stanley, kinda long winded ain't ya?:wink:


----------



## Stanley

2 Ultras said:


> Holy Crap Stanley, kinda long winded ain't ya?:wink:


Yes


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT

Wow Marty! You are my idol, had no idea, just saw this thread today! You are truly an inspiration to us all. Wish I could have taken you up on your offer to come out and hunt with you. Like you I'm currently unemployed and another trip out west was not in the budget. 

Good luck and knock a big one down, Lord knows you deserve it! More importantly stay safe and give Zap a scratch for me.

Feel free to give me a call if you get bored.

Kai


----------



## 1Badboy

great thread marty keep after em !
whens the season end ?
good luck !


----------



## wdm2005

Marty, Looks like Zap got himself a new friend. Hope the Hood brought some doggy treats. Best of luck to the three of you!!! Thanks Hood, you're doing what all of wish we had the time to do!


----------



## lc12

So Hood? Where you gonna be sleeping? Not to sure that Zap is going to give up his bed to easily!!!
And Marty has got things packed pretty tight.

Oh, thats right. He did mention the "vault". At least you won't have far to walk in the dark!:

I am proud of you Hood for showing up and sharing your time with Marty. A lot of us would have like to have done the same thing, but I think that camper may have gotten a little crowded!!!

Have fun guys, and sure wish I was with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Hood

wdm2005 said:


> Marty, Looks like Zap got himself a new friend. Hope the Hood brought some doggy treats. Best of luck to the three of you!!! Thanks Hood, you're doing what all of wish we had the time to do!


Zap does! and someone had to check in on these two

I talked marty into taking the night off from hunting and go out to eat, He said he needed to shower up

So

me and zap are hanging out in the camper at the truck stop while Marty cleans up for a steak dinner.:teeth: 

It's just beyond me, But marty kept ask if it was me or zap that stunk I told him I took "A" shower year and out of respect of him I didn't take one more since deciding to visit :shade:

We saw a couple deer and yotes today but then my feet got cold and I started planning the steak dinner deal I B Smart:darkbeer:

MAN,,,It ain't so Hardcore! It's warm in this camper when zap is laying on my feet But that 9in frost line around the inside on this rig doesn't go away:angry:

That dude takes a longer shower then my 21 year old daughterhehe


----------



## The Hood

lc12 said:


> So Hood? Where you gonna be sleeping? Not to sure that Zap is going to give up his bed to easily!!!
> And Marty has got things packed pretty tight.
> 
> Oh, thats right. He did mention the "vault". At least you won't have far to walk in the dark!:
> 
> I am proud of you Hood for showing up and sharing your time with Marty. A lot of us would have like to have done the same thing, but I think that camper may have gotten a little crowded!!!
> 
> Have fun guys, and sure wish I was with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm headed home after steak! My wife has me on a tight belt Going to OBT's next week and the last 8 times I been there, Took over a month for THE HOOD to start thinking about :tongue:, I always SPEED BACK HOME :tongue::shade:


----------



## The Hood

How come these thread only has 4 stars:angry:


----------



## jbuttolph

The Hood said:


> How come these thread only has 4 stars:angry:


I don't understand that either. I keep looking for that 5th star. I put my vote in the other night after I discovered this thread and engaged in a 4 hour read. :thumbs_up


----------



## clee

It used to be a 5 star and then another thread was posted about how they couldn't believe that an "unnamed personality" on AT threads could have 4 or 5 stars and that this one wasn't a 5. I bet a bunch of the fan club jumped on and made sure that this wasn't a 5 star. I've never been one to really look at the stars and it make a difference to me. I can only remember one other thread that kept my attention like this one. It was titled "New Heights".
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1029346

If you like this thread, New Heights is pretty awesome as well. I wish there were more like these and less with the petty "my bow is better than yours" or "Another Rage Failure" threads. 

Marty, I hope that steak tasted good and I hope the Hood made it home safely. Good luck tomorrow. The weather ain't looking so bad, is it?


----------



## Skeeter_Eater

Well hood, i bet marty and zap appreciate you. Marty, good luck, and i will be praying for yall 3.


----------



## cwoods

best of luck fellows, def one of the best threads this year!:darkbeer:
well put Stanley


----------



## oh_ridgerunner

marty, i have been following this thread from day one but have not yet responded. you have kept me at it too. i shot a doe this evening with the old smoke pole a cva that my wife bought me on our first christmas 19 years ago. powder, ball and patch not a inline. thanks for keeping me motivated. good luck the rest of the way out. you deserve it.


----------



## oh_ridgerunner

oh yeah give old zap a pat for me


----------



## zap

The Hood and I had a great time, nothing like good companionship and a warm meal. 






















marty


----------



## jbuttolph

This is what hunting is all about. 
If AT was to self destruct tonight, I would remember it for this thread. (and the thousands of dollars I have spent in the classifieds)


----------



## Ouachitamtnman

Without a doubt, like others have said, one of the best threads I've read here. Take care y'all, enjoy your steak.


----------



## Wappkid

3 days left.I am pulling for ya.Looks like you have been having a blast.


----------



## HIGHSTAND

Great thread, wish i would have come across it sooner. Took about three hours to get to the end. It has made me remember some of the adventures i went on when a little younger and inspired me to consider something a little more adventurous in the next couple of years, thanks for that. I also take my dog Star on my trips to the boundry waters every year and know that Zap is probably really enjoying all the time with you. They are great buddies. Hope this time has gotten you recharged and ready for whatever lies ahead. thanks for all the great daily updates and pictures, i doubt that their is anyone who has read this whole thread that doesn't have alot of respect for what you and Zap have done. Good luck in the future.:thumbs_up


----------



## Virginian

The Hood said:


> How come these thread only has 4 stars:angry:


I was wondering that myself. Really sad about the fanboyz. :angry: 

Hood, you da man for driving out there and hanging out with Marty & Zap. The picture of you two in the restaurant is priceless! Thanks for Posting. :thumbs_up

Eric


----------



## Virginian

By the way, we are back up to 5 stars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :tongue:

:star::star::star::star::star:


----------



## tguil

Marty,

It appears that you and the Hood had a good day. You've made it through the "tough stuff". Your weather the next three days is going to be very much OK for winter hunting. How do you plan to top this adventure? 

Good luck tomorrow.

Tom


----------



## DUCK29

Good luck tomorrow Marty. By the way, this is a 6 star thread, the hell with 5.


----------



## neverb4

Alright i will have to say that this thread has really made me MAD! I am mad that i have been reading for the last 3 hours and didnt know this was on here! I have been sitting here laughing, getting excited, and wanting to drive to MO! I would have to say AT should be covering your fuel or internet charges....Something! I have been looking at my two young beagles wondering how long it would take them to tear that camper and all the hunting gear apart if they were along for a hunting trip. I think you have inspired everyone that has read this and we are all pulling for you to get another deer.

Good Luck!


----------



## Lonestar63

DUCK29 said:


> Good luck tomorrow Marty. By the way, this is a 6 star thread, the hell with 5.


I agree....:thumbs_up

Hood, i hope whatever is in that bottle went on them taters and not that steak.

That's a hanging offense............:angry:


----------



## The Hood

clee said:


> Marty, I hope that steak tasted good and I hope the Hood made it home safely. Good luck tomorrow. The weather ain't looking so bad, is it?


I made it home and the whole trip was well worth it and I think I put a charge in Marty's batteries

and 

All though out this thread everyone and Marty kept saying "Be Safe"

The Hood was there when Marty needed medical attention imp::set1_applaud:

Marty came back from showering and had something stuck in his eye:mg: I said I'd get the Buck knife out and get it He said "No, I'll get it out"

well 5 minutes later he seat down next to Doc Hood and I picked it out of his eye....You know what he said just before I left,,,,"Don't know what was better, you coming down to visit me or you digging that thing out of my eye":tea:


----------



## The Hood

Lonestar63 said:


> I agree....:thumbs_up
> 
> Hood, i hope whatever is in that bottle went on them taters and not that steak.
> 
> That's a hanging offense............:angry:


I knew someone would BUST me on that when marty snapped that shot out of the blue,,Yes sir That was tater sauce not Ribeye sauce


----------



## zap

To THE HOOD:
I am glad you made it home safely, the fact that you drove all the way down here to see me was greatly appreciated. Not to mention the fact that I can see clearly now, you work that buck knife well.

Back at it tommorrow.

marty


----------



## Whack Master

*Tater sauce ???*

Yep when they ask at the steak house if I need any thing for my steak I tell them I will only need it if it's a bad steak..... so you better check back in a few minutes after I have a few bites :darkbeer: Marty that big steak should lead to a good nights sleep..... GOOD luck in the morning and no sleeping in cause your tummy's to full


----------



## Bowhunter110

man, this thread is great! best one on AT! i can't wait to read next year's adventures with Zap! good luck Marty, hope you tag something.


----------



## zap

Whack Master said:


> Yep when they ask at the steak house if I need any thing for my steak I tell them I will only need it if it's a bad steak..... so you better check back in a few minutes after I have a few bites :darkbeer: Marty that big steak should lead to a good nights sleep..... GOOD luck in the morning and no sleeping in cause your tummy's to full


Plan to stay at the truck stop tonite, then run up to Mound City and get propane in the am. I still should be able to get in a good amount of stand time tommorrow. 



Bowhunter110 said:


> man, this thread is great! best one on AT! i can't wait to read next year's adventures with Zap! good luck Marty, hope you tag something.


Tag something? 
I got to meet THE HOOD, how much better could it get?:thumbs_up


marty


----------



## zap

The Hood said:


> I knew someone would BUST me on that when marty snapped that shot out of the blue,,Yes sir That was tater sauce not Ribeye sauce


:zip:

marty


----------



## The Hood

zap said:


> To THE HOOD:
> I am glad you made it home safely, the fact that you drove all the way down here to see me was greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> *Back at it tommorrow.*
> 
> marty


Anything for a Brother AT'er

*YOU BETTER BE*


----------



## zap

P DOG said:


> That right there is what hunting is all about! Good friends, Good Times new or old! You two have fun today....


:thumbs_up
I had a blast with THE HOOD.




bigracklover said:


> AWESOME!!!! Hood, that's cool as heck driving down there giving Marty some support! :thumbs_up
> 
> Good luck to you both this afternoon, go let the air out one


I was touched by the show of support from THE HOOD.




Sling It said:


> Zap,
> This thread has got to be one of the finest reads I have ever been able to find on the Internet!
> My hats off to you and HOOD! You are truly an inspiration to anyone who loves the outdoors. Keep the passion brother!
> :thumbs_up


THE HOOD was truly inspiring.


And I got a lesson on how to multi quote.
There is no stopping me now.

marty


----------



## The Hood

*Don't tell Marty*


But while he was out watering the snow

He was still Loged on

I updated his AT stuff:shade:


Like that *Hardcore Hunter *under his name:thumbs_up:darkbeer::shade:


----------



## zap

mrmurph said:


> Marty, I just found this thread and have to tell you that I am impressed with your commitment level! This awesome and a great read, I'm going to show it to my 14 y/o son when he gets home from school so he can read it and appreciate what your experiencing.
> 
> I live 20 miles from where Marty is hunting and can tell you all that the weather has been terrible, cold and snow just doesn't describe it well enough. I've lived here my whole life and this is the roughest winter we have had in a long time.
> 
> Marty- there are some other CA's in the region to hunt that might be a little better than where you are now. If you plan on repeating this next year, give me a holler and I'll do what I can to help.
> 
> Best of luck!
> MrMurph


Thanks, I did not really plan on this weather. The plan was to stay at Nodaway fo M/L season and then move on north. Sort of got stuck here.
Trying to make the best of it, for whats left of the season.

marty


----------



## zap

The Hood said:


> *Don't tell Marty*
> 
> 
> But while he was out watering the snow
> 
> He was still Loged on
> 
> I updated his AT stuff:shade:
> 
> 
> Like that *Hardcore Hunter *under his name:thumbs_up:darkbeer::shade:


I dare not change what THE HOOD has altered.
Bad karma.

marty


----------



## lefty150

*best thread*

by far the best thread i have ever had the pleasure of reading on here! truly inspiring for those of us who are looking for the motivation to get out and brave the elements one more time! you are leavin the dream!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## zap

NJRUTNSTRUT said:


> Wow Marty! You are my idol, had no idea, just saw this thread today! You are truly an inspiration to us all. Wish I could have taken you up on your offer to come out and hunt with you. Like you I'm currently unemployed and another trip out west was not in the budget.
> 
> Good luck and knock a big one down, Lord knows you deserve it! More importantly stay safe and give Zap a scratch for me.
> 
> Feel free to give me a call if you get bored.
> 
> Kai


Thanks, Kai.
There is always next season, you are always welcome in my camp.
I hope the work picks up, for both of us.
Regards to your son.

marty


----------



## zap

1Badboy said:


> great thread marty keep after em !
> whens the season end ?
> good luck !


1-15



wdm2005 said:


> Marty, Looks like Zap got himself a new friend. Hope the Hood brought some doggy treats. Best of luck to the three of you!!! Thanks Hood, you're doing what all of wish we had the time to do!


THE HOOD warmed up a cold trip with his kindness.:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## The Hood

lefty150 said:


> by far the best thread i have ever had the pleasure of reading on here! truly inspiring for those of us who are looking for the motivation to get out and brave the elements one more time! you are leavin the dream!!!!:thumbs_up


A vary COLD Dream but when your with your best friend (zap) and doing what you love the most together,,even the cold dreams are good:thumbs_up


----------



## 4X-24 BOB

BrotherHOOD you are the best !!! :thumbs_up 


Zap you have had a hunt of a lifetime right here in old Mo. !!! Thanks for takin us along !!! :thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## zap

oh_ridgerunner said:


> marty, i have been following this thread from day one but have not yet responded. you have kept me at it too. i shot a doe this evening with the old smoke pole a cva that my wife bought me on our first christmas 19 years ago. powder, ball and patch not a inline. thanks for keeping me motivated. good luck the rest of the way out. you deserve it.


Congrads on the doe.
I may get me one more of those..................................yet.

marty


----------



## zap

4X-24 BOB said:


> BrotherHOOD you are the best !!! :thumbs_up
> 
> :thumbs_up
> 
> 
> 
> Zap you have had a hunt of a lifetime right here in old Mo. !!! Thanks for takin us along !!! :thumbs_up:darkbeer:


Missouri rocks. As does THE HOOD.

marty


----------



## The Hood

how the heck did that "GREATEST THREAD EVER" get pinned to this thread????????

Never seen that before and don't even know how or who did it

it's right before how many posts,,A little icons and one says "GREATEST THREAD EVER"


WOW Marty, who'd ever known!:thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## zap

The Hood said:


> how the heck did that "GREATEST THREAD EVER" get pinned to this thread????????
> 
> Never seen that before and don't even know how or who did it
> 
> it's right before how many post,,3 little icons and one says "GREATEST THREAD EVER"
> 
> 
> WOW Marty, who'd ever known!:thumbs_up:darkbeer:


Could it be THE HOOD at work, behind the scene?

marty


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT

Here's some more motivation for you Marty.

I know it's not one of those midwest giants, but its a good one here in NJ, especially on New Years Day!

Get some rest and good luck tomorrow, I'm pullin for ya!


----------



## Cybertech

Posted a few days back and have been following this thread from day one its like a great book that you hope will never end! Marty I wish you lotsa luck in your few remaining days of your hunt, on the brighter side you have some meat to show for it. That was really cool for the Hood to come down and say hello and hang out with you for the day, you guys are what hunting and hunters are all about. Talk about the brotherhood. Best of luck to both of you and thanks for all the great memories and all the excitement you have offered us.


----------



## zap

NJRUTNSTRUT said:


> Here's some more motivation for you Marty.
> 
> I know it's not one of those midwest giants, but its a good one here in NJ, especially on New Years Day!
> 
> Get some rest and good luck tomorrow, I'm pullin for ya!


Thats a nice buck anywhere, Kai.
Congrads.
Look like a fine shot also.:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT

Thanks Marty, can't actually take credit for the shot. My buddy shot him, saw him just off the road in a piece we hunt, drove around the backside and dropped him off and had him set up on a known escape route. I drove back around, parked and went for a stroll, the rest was history. A good old fashioned NJ deer drive .


----------



## The Hood

OK, I know everyone is asking

where's hood pictures,,here's 3


----------



## The Hood

Here getting back at you for snapping that one with the sauce by my steak,,HERE'S ONE OF MARTY WITHOUT HIS HAT


----------



## zap

marty


----------



## The Hood

Oh, He is hardcore


----------



## Meister

Thought of this thread today as I got a chill with the 25 degree weather I was out in.. Made me not so cold.. I am envious and amazed by your journey.. Man and Dog, bow and arrows, propane and food, cant get much better.. If I wasnt so far away, I would definatly stop by camp.. Someone with a video camera needs to get out there with Marty! Goodluck tomorrow Marty! I`ll be at it hard the last couple of weeks looking for my first traditional kill, and while im doin that, if I think its rough huntin or its cold, this thread will be stuck in my head and make me feel like a pansy!


----------



## Meister

Heres a little inspiration as well.. This big boys still runnin around my buddies farm.. Got daylight pics of him too.. If theyre still goin here, theyre still goin there!


----------



## zap

Meister said:


> Thought of this thread today as I got a chill with the 25 degree weather I was out in.. Made me not so cold.. I am envious and amazed by your journey.. Man and Dog, bow and arrows, propane and food, cant get much better.. If I wasnt so far away, I would definatly stop by camp.. Someone with a video camera needs to get out there with Marty! Goodluck tomorrow Marty! I`ll be at it hard the last couple of weeks looking for my first traditional kill, and while im doin that, if I think its rough huntin or its cold, this thread will be stuck in my head and make me feel like a pansy!


Go get em.:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## zap

Meister said:


> Heres a little inspiration as well.. This big boys still runnin around my buddies farm.. Got daylight pics of him too.. If theyre still goin here, theyre still goin there!


:thumbs_up

Thats a nice one.
Maybe I am in the wrong state.

marty


----------



## Meister

You ever need an Ohio trip, I can show you some killer public land, and probably get you on a couple private farms!


----------



## zap

Meister said:


> You ever need an Ohio trip, I can show you some killer public land, and probably get you on a couple private farms!


:thumbs_up
That sounds good.

marty


----------



## tguil

Good morning, Marty.

Good luck today. You and the Hood both look like real hardcore hunters. Been thinkin' a lot about your hunt. I have decided that I am a real "wuss", but that's OK. Think I may start a "wuss hunter" thread. 

I'm going back to hunting with my handgun today. It's more like bowhunting or maybe bowhunting is like handgun hunting. I got into bowhunting because I originally was into handgun hunting. I liked the long bowhunting seasons. That was twenty-seven years and nine bows ago.

Again, good luck today.:thumbs_up

Tom


----------



## The_Bonecrusher

Watch out today marty it moight get above freezing today
,good luck


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT

Good luck today Marty! You're an inspiration to us all!

I know it's been said many times but...........











































*BEST THREAD EVER!!!!!!*


----------



## lc12

Hey Marty! Here's an update for ya!!!
Your thread is now far ahead of the "Lets see your wives..." thread!
That thread is backed up to page 5 and only 4 starts compared to your 5 !
Who would have thought that a grizzled old man, his dog, and The Hood, would bring this kind of acclaim!!! :thumbs_up
It is also great fun to see what the other readers responses are. EVERYONE is enjoying this thread without the bashing, name calling, who is shooting what............you know what I mean.
Good job to ALL OF THE FELLOW AT'ers for keeping this thread an enjoyable read.
All of a sudden I realized that your killing another deer is not quite so important anymore, is it Marty? Sounds like you have made many friendships with this hunt of yours, and I am sure it will be your hunt of a life time, no matter how it ends!!!
I have to admit to being concerned a couple of weeks back that maybe WE were responsible in some way for keeping you out in the snow and cold.
With all of our "good luck" and "get the big one" replies, I could see where someone would feel some pressure to stay when maybe they really did not want to. But after staying on I could see that this is what YOU really wanted to do, so more power to you.
As so many have stated, you have INSPIRED many of us to get back after it, and to not let mother nature get in our way of what we love.
BUT, in that same vane, I also think you have made many of us, myself included, realize how "wussified" we have become, and how NOT HARDCORE some of us have become even though we believed we were until we read your postings.
This post has gotten to long so I will end it with a word of thanks for bringing us all back to what we love! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Chihua33

Wow is all I can say!
I just found this thread and now I'm a little upset that I'm on the last page! I never wanted it to end!

Wish you the best of luck on your last days!


----------



## zap

Well I made it up to get propane and now doing laundry.
Should be able to sit all afternoon with the warmer weather.

marty


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Good morning, Marty.
> 
> Good luck today. You and the Hood both look like real hardcore hunters. Been thinkin' a lot about your hunt. I have decided that I am a real "wuss", but that's OK. Think I may start a "wuss hunter" thread.
> 
> I'm going back to hunting with my handgun today. It's more like bowhunting or maybe bowhunting is like handgun hunting. I got into bowhunting because I originally was into handgun hunting. I liked the long bowhunting seasons. That was twenty-seven years and nine bows ago.
> 
> Again, good luck today.:thumbs_up
> 
> Tom


Good luck today, Tom.
I took another shower this morning, it sure was nice.:thumbs_up
Hunt how YOU like to, its all good.

marty


----------



## zap

The_Bonecrusher said:


> Watch out today marty it moight get above freezing today
> ,good luck


:thumbs_up Warmer weather means longer sit time.




NJRUTNSTRUT said:


> Good luck today Marty! You're an inspiration to us all!
> 
> I know it's been said many times but...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BEST THREAD EVER!!!!!!*


Glad you like it.

marty


----------



## zap

lc12 said:


> Hey Marty! Here's an update for ya!!!
> Your thread is now far ahead of the "Lets see your wives..." thread!
> That thread is backed up to page 5 and only 4 starts compared to your 5 !
> Who would have thought that a grizzled old man, his dog, and The Hood, would bring this kind of acclaim!!! :thumbs_up
> It is also great fun to see what the other readers responses are. EVERYONE is enjoying this thread without the bashing, name calling, who is shooting what............you know what I mean.
> Good job to ALL OF THE FELLOW AT'ers for keeping this thread an enjoyable read.
> All of a sudden I realized that your killing another deer is not quite so important anymore, is it Marty? Sounds like you have made many friendships with this hunt of yours, and I am sure it will be your hunt of a life time, no matter how it ends!!!
> I have to admit to being concerned a couple of weeks back that maybe WE were responsible in some way for keeping you out in the snow and cold.
> With all of our "good luck" and "get the big one" replies, I could see where someone would feel some pressure to stay when maybe they really did not want to. But after staying on I could see that this is what YOU really wanted to do, so more power to you.
> As so many have stated, you have INSPIRED many of us to get back after it, and to not let mother nature get in our way of what we love.
> BUT, in that same vane, I also think you have made many of us, myself included, realize how "wussified" we have become, and how NOT HARDCORE some of us have become even though we believed we were until we read your postings.
> This post has gotten to long so I will end it with a word of thanks for bringing us all back to what we love! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


I am here for me, doing what I love. Thats why there is no need to rush over to hunt this morning. I plan to get some things done that need doing and enjoy the day.
Glad you like the thread.

marty


----------



## The Hood

Marty been waiting for a south wind and today he has one, I saw were he plans to tag out as soon as he gets a so. wind and it looked like the best place to be "TODAY"...he told me he thinks he could seat most the day with the weather today too! WHILE I was glassing where his stand is setup, I spotted a deer bedded under his stand yesterday:thumbs_up Ain't that how things always goes, You don't get in that stand a deer beds there waiting on you

I believe he was getting burned out and I pumped him back up for these last few days, His Drive to finish strong is Fueled back up and he most likely wont leave the stand till dark today once he make it out, he wasn't going to make it out early since he needed to re-supply fuel and food to be able to have a Hardcore Finish....

Good Luck Marty!


----------



## zap

The Hood said:


> Marty been waiting for a south wind and today he has one, I saw were he plans to tag out as soon as he gets a so. wind and it looked like the best place to be "TODAY"...he told me he thinks he could seat most the day with the weather today too! WHILE I was glassing where his stand is setup, I spotted a deer bedded under his stand yesterday:thumbs_up Ain't that how things always goes, You don't get in that stand a deer beds there waiting on you
> 
> I believe he was getting burned out and I pumped him back up for these last few days, His Drive to finish strong is Fueled back up and he most likely wont leave the stand till dark today once he make it out, he wasn't going to make it out early since he needed to re-supply fuel and food to be able to due a Hardcore Finish....
> 
> Good Luck Marty!


Plus I took the opportunity to stock up on shower time.:thumbs_up
Laundry was busy last nite, need clean clothes. I dont know how THE HOOD was able to stand the odor yesterday.
Plan to sneak in and sit till dark 30. 
Gotta go put the stuff in the dryer.

marty


----------



## Threebows

BUMP for Marty and ZAP.:thumbs_up Good luck today.
and a big ATTABOY for THE HOOD for his support. good job Robbie! :darkbeer:


----------



## The Hood

Threebows said:


> BUMP for Marty and ZAP.:thumbs_up Good luck today.
> and a big ATTABOY for THE HOOD for his support. good job Robbie! :darkbeer:


Now why you calling me Robbie, I'm going to be 50 this year,,,,Hold on,,After meeting Marty,,,you can call me Robbie,,cuz that Marty Dude is as old as dirt and made me feel like a Young RobbyHood AGAIN!!!!


----------



## jkm97

Good luck this evening Marty.


----------



## zap

The Hood said:


> Now why you calling me Robbie, I'm going to be 50 this year,,,,Hold on,,After meeting Marty,,,you can call me Robbie,,cuz that Marty Dude is as old as dirt and made me feel like a Young RobbyHood AGAIN!!!!


THE HOOD tells it like it is.

marty


----------



## zap

jkm97 said:


> Good luck this evening Marty.


:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## bkolowski111

Best of luck Marty!!! I've thoroughly enjoyed following this thread!


----------



## Threebows

The Hood said:


> Now why you calling me Robbie, I'm going to be 50 this year,,,,Hold on,,After meeting Marty,,,you can call me Robbie,,cuz that Marty Dude is as old as dirt and made me feel like a Young RobbyHood AGAIN!!!!


  Remembering some of the "good ole days" here. 50?....phhht... yer still a pup.  Been a long time since I saw 50. Good job anyhow, Mister Hood.:thumbs_up That's what it's supposed to be about here.


----------



## tguil

Threebows said:


> Remembering some of the "good ole days" here. 50?....phhht... yer still a pup.  Been a long time since I saw 50. Good job anyhow, Mister Hood.:thumbs_up That's what it's supposed to be about here.


I'm with you Threebows. Try sixty-seven. I didn't become "wussified" until I hit sixty-five so I can't complain. I'm even considering lowering my draw weight a bit from what I shot in my "hard core" days. 

Good luck this afternoon,Marty. The south wind has messed up my plans for today. Glad they are good for you. You deserve them.

Tom


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> I'm with you Threebows. Try sixty-seven. I didn't become "wussified" until I hit sixty-five so I can't complain. I'm even considering lowering my draw weight a bit from what I shot in my "hard core" days.
> 
> Good luck this afternoon,Marty. The south wind has messed up my plans for today. Glad they are good for you. You deserve them.
> 
> Tom


I am quite a bit younger than you, Tom. Kudos to you for getting out as much as you do.:thumbs_up
I made it over to the area, plan on giving Zap some well deserved outdoor time while its warm. Then off to the stand.:teeth:

marty


----------



## mofarmboy

this thread and your drive to hunt got me inspired to head back out for one more late season hunt last night........i had a awesome looking turnip plot and a farm that needed some herd management.i had a couple decent lookin young 8's come in around 5 and then about 15 minutes later had a big fat nanny come in and give me a 22yd shot.the shot was true and she didnt make it 75yds.bloodtrailing in the snow is awesome!!!!!!

thanks for the inspiration and best of luck to ya marty!!!!!!!


----------



## zap

mofarmboy said:


> this thread and your drive to hunt got me inspired to head back out for one more late season hunt last night........i had a awesome looking turnip plot and a farm that needed some herd management.i had a couple decent lookin young 8's come in around 5 and then about 15 minutes later had a big fat nanny come in and give me a 22yd shot.the shot was true and she didnt make it 75yds.bloodtrailing in the snow is awesome!!!!!!
> 
> thanks for the inspiration and best of luck to ya marty!!!!!!!


Congrads on the doe, post some pics if you have em and are able.
I am getting geared up now, its pretty nice out. I plan to have a good afternoon.:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## 13third

Best of luck tonight marty. And now im curious as to just what your age is?


----------



## zap

My age is no secret, its in my profile.

marty


----------



## GobGetrvideo

Just spent all afternoon reading start to finish!!!! Good luck this afternoon and after all you have been through with the weather end the hunt on a good note and pick a spot and let'er fly!!!!!!!

Best wishes!!!!

Parker


----------



## OpenSeason1

Glad to hear you are getting some better weather to hunt in!! Hope you get a chance to take the slack out of the string one more time!! 

Good luck!


----------



## JustinM

Pretty day here is southern mo.. SW wind and I am at it again ... Ground assault today! Large 160 12pt was killed about 20 yards from where I sit typing this just this past gun season. I am not banking on one that caliber coming through but I won't be disappointed if one like that does LOL good luck marty!


----------



## bandit69

*Good luck Marty*

Hope you faired well today. I must tell you I have really enjoyed this thread. I look forward to catching up on your exploits every day after work. Thank you for sharing this adventure with us. :clap2:

Bandit


----------



## The Hood

:set1_chores030: waiting for the daily


----------



## jbuttolph

The Hood said:


> :set1_chores030: waiting for the daily


Hopefully he's draggin one out now.


----------



## Virginian

If Marty's late to the party tonight, it's probably because he's dragging something back to camp!


----------



## bennymj171

my fingers are crossed for you marty


----------



## nycredneck

Blood in the woods?


----------



## zap

Shot an unantlered buck at 2:50 PM. 25 yards. He dropped in sight.
Had does all around till dark:30, nothing in range. I would say a three year old buck. Recovered arrow and got a few pics after dark. Back to get the sled and drinking water. There is a biologist at the area office, hopefully he will be around to give a age tommorrow.
Saw about 50 deer this afternoon.
Too far to drag without the sled, I am going to have some coffee and hang for a few then go get him.

Enrty wound.











Exit wound.










Hopefully the coyotes will not give me to much trouble.

marty


----------



## BHMTitan

Great! I was feeling like this afternoon your luck was gonna change. Thanks for sharing your adventure!


----------



## Virginian

Ha! Told you he was late because he was dragging a deer! Congrats Marty! Great shot!
:thumbs_up


----------



## nycredneck

Way to go my brother!!!


----------



## The Hood

Marty hook the slide up to Zap, She been waiting to do her part:darkbeer:

Congrads on the atlerless buck!


----------



## Bowhunter110

congrats Marty on the kill! we knew you'd get one!


----------



## Skeptic

Congrats Marty!


----------



## 417brobinson

*Congrats!*

Congrats on a deer well deserved.


----------



## KSNimrod

Too cool Marty! The shot heard round the AT world! :teeth:


----------



## zap

The Hood said:


> Marty hook the slide up to Zap, She been waiting to do her part:darkbeer:
> 
> Congrads on the atlerless buck!


Zap is to old to drag the slide.
I am almost there myself.

marty


----------



## Nosdog2

Congrats, your hard work is really paying off.


----------



## seacowboy

congrats my friend, its been a long time coming. and for no reason should you be down that he doesn't have his head gear. it seems they have been dropping their antlers early this year all over the place. i found a shed the first week of december and shot a buck that only had one side with a real heavy 3 on the one side the last week of december. glad to hear you connected as it came down to crunch time. your gonna stay till the end right?


----------



## ILLbucknut

Congrats Marty!


----------



## 13third

congrats marty job well done!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmarwick

Good job Marty! Congrats.


----------



## bonemonger

well my friend i see the winds of fortune blew your way. hard work and persevernce pays off.enjoyed the ride may lady luck and wealth follow you home.


----------



## Jerm

Very Kool man!.......

I've seen many bucks here in NC Kansas that have dropped one side....I'm sure some have dropped both and now look like large does......

Nice shot too!!

Jerm


----------



## eleiteshooter99

congrats marty


----------



## RTHRBHNTN

Way to go Marty, you did it, looks like a good shot and great eating.

We were all pulling for you, to bad we were'nt pulling on the sled too.

The gods are smiling on you today. dan


----------



## RCL

Outstanding Marty......congrats.........:thumb: :dog1:


----------



## Muy Grande

Congratulations, Marty! Well earned and deserved!


----------



## tguil

Marty, 

Congratulations!!!!!

I filled my late season firearm antlerless deer permit this afternoon. Took two nice doe. A good hunt. 100 yard shots shots off-hand with a .308. OK for a "wussified old guy". Next year I'll get one with the .44 mag Redhawk.

Are you going to head home now or will you keep hunting?

Again Congratulations!!!!!!

Tom


----------



## blind squirrel

Awesome. Way to hunt hard Marty. Congrats on a great shot and a well earned buck.


----------



## hitman846

Congrats Marty!!!!


----------



## Ksrutjunkie

Great job Marty im glad you are seeing a ton of deer since the weather broke what a way to end the story be safe getting back home when you decide to leave.


----------



## Jerm

Probably too much snow to look for his sheds?

Jerm


----------



## azone5

Congratulations on the buck!


----------



## The Hood

Marty,,I just want you to know,,getting that buck doesn't make you any less of a HARDCORE HUNTER then you was


----------



## having fun now

Congrats, good job on a tough hunt


----------



## trophy hunter

congrats marty.. glad to hear you knocked another one down!!


----------



## Stanley

Kudos


----------



## wdm2005

Marty, Well deserved and Congrats!!!! Cut off a chunk for Zap!


----------



## zap

Jerm said:


> Very Kool man!.......
> 
> I've seen many bucks here in NC Kansas that have dropped one side....I'm sure some have dropped both and now look like large does......
> 
> Nice shot too!!
> 
> Jerm


That buck walked by my stand at 10 yards. I knew what he was, not having antlers does not make him any dumber.

The sled is just shy of eight feet long. Here is a better picture of the buck.











Anyone please feel free to age this deer for me.

marty


----------



## strikerII

Congratulations, your efforts paid off! Nice buck. 
Hell, does this mean your trip is over, we no longer have the pleasure of living/hunting this adventure with you? I give you credit for your tenacity.
Job well done, mission accomplished.
Mike


----------



## oh_ridgerunner

congrats marty!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Hood

> Anyone please feel free to age this deer for me.


not a day over TODAY

I don't know,,show me some poo:shade:


----------



## zap

seacowboy said:


> congrats my friend, its been a long time coming. and for no reason should you be down that he doesn't have his head gear. it seems they have been dropping their antlers early this year all over the place. i found a shed the first week of december and shot a buck that only had one side with a real heavy 3 on the one side the last week of december. glad to hear you connected as it came down to crunch time. your gonna stay till the end right?


I am not down at all.:teeth:

I am here till the end. For sure.

marty


----------



## Sir

Congrats! I've been checking this thread a lot recently. Anyone who works as hard as you do deserves a deer!

Thanks for keeping such a detailed account of your hunt. My season ended on the 3rd, and your thread is helping my withdraws. :tongue:


----------



## 2 Ultras

Congrats Marty:darkbeer:


----------



## Milhouse

Congrats on the deer. He's a very well deserved and hard won trophy. 


Thanks for sharing your hunt with us.


----------



## Bravesfan

Congrats on the deer! Were there any other deer within bow range around you stand today? Any guesstimates as to what this buck weighs? I would guess a 2.5 y/o but that is just a guess. Again well done!


----------



## zap

Todays stand.










marty


----------



## iroutdoors

Hey Zap awesome thread ive enjoyed it alot. Good luck.


----------



## Wappkid

Great job.Awesome story.This thread is like tuning to your favorite show everyday.


----------



## zap

Bravesfan said:


> Congrats on the deer! Were there any other deer within bow range around you stand today? Any guesstimates as to what this buck weighs? I would guess a 2.5 y/o but that is just a guess. Again well done!


I would guess 200 dressed.
Nothing else in range.

A few groups at 80-100 yards.










The main heard did not get closer than 300. 










marty


----------



## dat201

Congrats on the buck. I've been enjoying the updates.


----------



## okiehunt

Congrats on the buck you are right he is not any dumber without his horns great trophy no matter what


----------



## Bowfreak

You are the man.:wav:


----------



## brushdog

way to stick with it and congrats. looks like some beautiful country you are hunting there.


----------



## The Hood

I bet all them deer kept you warm in the stand,,I mostly start shaking after I make the shot:shade:Thats when the cold hit The Hood


----------



## bigracklover

Outstanding Marty!! Just judging by the head I'd guess 3 1/2 . When the moment of truth arrived, you closed the deal :thumbs_up Can't wait to hear the whole story.


----------



## bkolowski111

Congrats Marty!

They're starting to drop their antlers here in Illinois too.


----------



## ChaseK

Awesome! Congrats buddy! Been watching this for a few weeks now lol.

How many tags you have left?


----------



## zap

ChaseK said:


> Awesome! Congrats buddy! Been watching this for a few weeks now lol.
> 
> How many tags you have left?


Too many.:mg:

marty


----------



## zap

Thanks to everyone.


Marty


----------



## jagerace

Zap you have inspired me to give the Missouri bow season one more go in the AM. Crongrats on the kill and great thread.:darkbeer:


----------



## Threebows

Congrats Marty! :thumbs_up It's been great watching your hunt progress. Thanks for the best thread ever. :darkbeer: Hope another one comes your way before you head back home.


----------



## zap

jagerace said:


> Zap you have inspired me to give the Missouri bow season one more go in the AM. Crongrats on the kill and great thread.:darkbeer:


Go get em.

marty


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

Marty....congratulations on the buck!!
Persistence paid off i see.

I'm taking a day off friday and gonna do some last day of the season bowhunting. 

I want to thank you for an enjoyable and intriguing thread, and for keeping us all updated on your hunts, and yours and zaps adventures. As well as for the pictures. It's been an outstanding thread.


----------



## zap

MoBo Act 4:12 said:


> Marty....congratulations on the buck!!
> Persistence paid off i see.
> 
> I'm taking a day off friday and gonna do some last day of the season bowhunting.
> 
> I want to thank you for an enjoyable and intriguing thread, and for keeping us all updated on your hunts, and yours and zaps adventures. As well as for the pictures. It's been an outstanding thread.


Thanks, I appreciate that very much.:smile:

marty


----------



## asa_low12

Ol Zap reminds me of my dog Marley. She's 6 and is my best bud and best portable heater. We have had similar trips (just not as long) and we both loved every minute of it. Congrats on your awesome hunt.


----------



## kparrott154

*Congrats!*

Great Job Marty!

I check in a few times a day to see if you got a deer, when I saw that there were 2 more pages from the last time I checked I knew something good happened! Great job!


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT

Great job Marty, a great hunt for sure! Awesome shooting! Now go get another, we're all pulling for you!


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Marty,
> 
> Congratulations!!!!!
> 
> I filled my late season firearm antlerless deer permit this afternoon. Took two nice doe. A good hunt. 100 yard shots shots off-hand with a .308. OK for a "wussified old guy". Next year I'll get one with the .44 mag Redhawk.
> 
> Are you going to head home now or will you keep hunting?
> 
> Again Congratulations!!!!!!
> 
> Tom


Congrads, Tom. 
Here till I take down stands on Saturday.

marty


----------



## coonpuppy

congrats on everything so far and be safe!!


----------



## Stanley

Good job on the deer. Marty


----------



## zap

Stanley said:


> Good job on the deer. Marty


Thank you, Stanley.


marty


----------



## bennymj171

congrats marty, way to stay with it, I had feeling today was going to be the day


----------



## zap

bennymj171 said:


> congrats marty, way to stay with it, I had feeling today was going to be the day



Thanks.
Every dog will find a bone if it digs long enough.:teeth:

marty


----------



## jbuttolph

Good Morning and good luck today Marty!


----------



## tmoran

Congrats Marty. Which broadhead?


----------



## neverb4

Congrats on the deer Marty! I hope you get to fill all of your tags but if you dont i am sure the time away, hunting, and AT excitement was all worth it! Hope the last few go good!


----------



## Jedari

*Good job!*

Well Marty, I have to admit following along on this as well. I discovered the thread late, as others have mentioned, and couldn't stop reading ....

Anyway, I just knew you would kill yesterday afternoon! I rushed home last evening just to check, and yep, you did!

Good job. And thanks for sharing your trip!


----------



## tguil

Good morning, Marty.

Good luck today. Great weather for hunting.

Tom


----------



## rcmjr

good job, great persistance Maryt! I will hunt tomorrow(last day).....keep after 'em:thumb:


----------



## jkm97

Good job Marty! Nice shooting, and nice hole! What broadheads are you using?

Kyle


----------



## 76Scout-Dad

Great work Marty! Keep us posted on these last few days. Many of us are pulling for ya!


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Good morning, Marty.
> 
> Good luck today. Great weather for hunting.
> 
> Tom


Morning, Tom.
Real foggy here, temp is not bad though.
Have a good day, are you butchering the does you shot yesterday yourself?

marty


----------



## tguil

zap said:


> Morning, Tom.
> Real foggy here, temp is not bad though.
> Have a good day, are you butchering the does you shot yesterday yourself?
> 
> marty


I'm going to take them in to have them processed. One of these days (after almost 30 years) I'm going to have to learn how to do it myself. You need to remember that I'm not a "hard core hunter". 

Tom


----------



## zap

76Scout-Dad said:


> Great work Marty! Keep us posted on these last few days. Many of us are pulling for ya!


Thanks, Matt.




jkm97 said:


> Good job Marty! Nice shooting, and nice hole! What broadheads are you using?
> 
> Kyle


Thank you very much!
He was kind enough to stand still for me at 25, he never knew what hit him.
I shoot strikers. 100 grain. 10 for 10 on pass thru's the last two seasons.:teeth:



tmoran said:


> Congrats Marty. Which broadhead?



G5, Strikers. 100 grain.:darkbeer:



jbuttolph said:


> Good Morning and good luck today Marty!


Thank you.
I probably need some more luck to come my way............................................................................................................................................................................................................seeing how I used up so much yesterday.:mg:


marty


----------



## zap

Jedari said:


> Well Marty, I have to admit following along on this as well. I discovered the thread late, as others have mentioned, and couldn't stop reading ....
> 
> Anyway, I just knew you would kill yesterday afternoon! I rushed home last evening just to check, and yep, you did!
> 
> Good job. And thanks for sharing your trip!


I am glad you like this thread, its hard to comprehend what it has become. I started it with the hope that it would keep me motivated on this extended trip. Its been my pleasure to share this trip with all my AT brothers. 




neverb4 said:


> Congrats on the deer Marty! I hope you get to fill all of your tags but if you dont i am sure the time away, hunting, and AT excitement was all worth it! Hope the last few go good!


The one buck made this trip worth it, the does was an extra. The response to this thread has been priceless.


marty


----------



## The Hood

Morning Zap,,,,,and you to Marty, U got the :darkbeer: on and relaxing till this afternoon?

I wouldn't bother going out till 1, but then I didn't bother going out the WHOLE late season here in iowa


Coonpup want to be friend,,how about you,is he a new friend of yers?


----------



## zap

rcmjr said:


> good job, great persistance Maryt! I will hunt tomorrow(last day).....keep after 'em:thumb:


Thanks, I appreciate all the encourageent you have given me on this trip.:teeth:

Have a good hunt tommorrow.

marty


----------



## dx2

Great pic! 

50 deer? It was only a matter of time till you found em! I'm guessing this is the spot that you've been wanting to hunt the whole trip.

Great shootin' on a nice sized buck and best of luck on the final two days of your hunt. 

Warm milk and deer liver for Zap? 

Cheers.

-David



zap said:


> Todays stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marty


----------



## dx2

zap said:


> G5, Strikers. 100 grain.:darkbeer:
> 
> marty


Gotta love them strikers! I shoot the RedHead version. Spin true, fly great, and zip right through game. :darkbeer:


----------



## zap

The Hood said:


> Morning Zap,,,,,and you to Marty, U got the :darkbeer: on and relaxing till this afternoon?
> 
> I wouldn't bother going out till 1, but then I didn't bother going out the WHOLE late season here in iowa
> 
> 
> Coonpup want to be friend,,how about you,is he a new friend of yers?


Morning, HOOD. 
I am having coffee, it takes 1/2 a pot for me to come up with a plan.

Coonpup is a friend for sure.

Thanks again for HOODING me the other day. It was much appreciated.

marty


----------



## zap

dx2 said:


> Great pic!
> 
> 50 deer? It was only a matter of time till you found em! I'm guessing this is the spot that you've been wanting to hunt the whole trip.
> 
> Great shootin' on a nice sized buck and best of luck on the final two days of your hunt.
> 
> Warm milk and deer liver for Zap?
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> -David


Zap gets what she deserves, the VERY BEST.












That stand is only 12' up and the buck came in the back side.
He was comng down on the left side of the pic, as he got about 20 yards out he headed to pass on the right, I had to turn around to shoot. But he never knew I was there.
I was happy to have been able to pull it off.

marty


----------



## The Hood

zap said:


> Morning, HOOD.
> I am having coffee, it takes 1/2 a pot for me to come up with a plan.
> 
> Coonpup is a friend for sure.
> 
> Thanks again for HOODING me the other day. It was much appreciated.
> 
> marty


I befriended coonpup too :shade: He had a good PROfile, it was all filled out LIKE he has a alter here

I been drinking 1+ pots and still ain't coming up with a plan,,,my last plan involved you:darkbeer: and the dishes are done, so I guess can't think of anything to do today:mg:

Maybe I'll download that photobucket you showed me and play with some pictures

you ever cut out the inside loin on your deer and eat it right away:set1_pot: That's the best part of the deer!!!!!!I'm sure Zap would love it:set1_cook2:


----------



## MOC

Good show, Marty. Being from not too far from where you're hunting right now, I'm going to say that buck is a 3.5 year old for sure. He probably will dress around 190 give or take.


----------



## cranking83

Congrats and a great post. Should have some nice weather today. How long does it take you to move your hang on stand and get it set up?


----------



## jumpin jim

Good job Marty, and I say I really enjoyed this thread. Be safe and God Speed to you.


----------



## zap

The Hood said:


> I befriended coonpup too :shade: He had a good PROfile, it was all filled out LIKE he has a alter here
> 
> I been drinking 1+ pots and still ain't coming up with a plan,,,my last plan involved you:darkbeer: and the dishes are done, so I guess can't think of anything to do today:mg:
> 
> Maybe I'll download that photobucket you showed me and play with some pictures
> 
> you ever cut out the inside loin on your deer and eat it right away:set1_pot: That's the best part of the deer!!!!!!I'm sure Zap would love it:set1_cook2:


I bet Zap would love it.
But she aint gonna find out how much.

marty


----------



## zap

MOC said:


> Good show, Marty. Being from not too far from where you're hunting right now, I'm going to say that buck is a 3.5 year old for sure. He probably will dress around 190 give or take.


Thats what I was thinking.


marty


----------



## floater

Congrats on a hard earned buck! Cool thread and be safe getting home.


----------



## BuckRubnMI

Awesome thread!


----------



## zap

cranking83 said:


> Congrats and a great post. Should have some nice weather today. How long does it take you to move your hang on stand and get it set up?


It takes about 45 minutes using 3-6 strap on ladder sections.
I use the pull strap that comes with the stand and two ratchet straps.
When I had to turn around with that buck 10 yards away I knew the stand would not make any noise. The ratchet straps are well worth using. I put one at the top and one half way down.

marty


----------



## The Hood

zap said:


> I bet Zap would love it.
> But she aint gonna find out how much.
> 
> marty


you don't give her none,,I might have to come down there and kick your butt hehe

let us know what the state bio-list says about the deer, if you can get him out of the office:secret:


----------



## OpenSeason1

Congrats on the great buck Marty!! I had the feeling that yesterday was going to be your day!! Way to go!! 

Great shot by the way!!


----------



## zap

The Hood said:


> you don't give her none,,I might have to come down there and kick your butt hehe
> 
> let us know what the state bio-list says about the deer, if you can get him out of the office:secret:


I let her lick the taste off the plate.:teeth:

Biologist was happy to look at the deer.
Buck 3.5
Doe 4.5 
Marty :zip:


marty


----------



## Wappkid

zap said:


> I let her lick the taste off the plate.:teeth:
> 
> Biologist was happy to look at the deer.
> Buck 3.5
> Doe 4.5
> Marty :zip:
> 
> 
> marty


I bet he dropped a nice rack.Have you found any sheds?


----------



## zap

Wappkid said:


> I bet he dropped a nice rack.Have you found any sheds?


No sheds, lots of snow.

marty


----------



## BHMTitan

zap said:


> That stand is only 12' up and the buck came in the back side.
> He was comng down on the left side of the pic, as he got about 20 yards out he headed to pass on the right, I had to turn around to shoot. But he never knew I was there.
> I was happy to have been able to pull it off.
> 
> marty


Great job pulling off the shot. I'm still after them down here in Alabama, until 01/31. With no cover at all this time of year, it is really hard not to get noticed up in my stand. Congratulations again.


----------



## scrapejuice

I can't believe I had not found this thread before now.

2 hours, 27 pages, and umpteen posts later.

Marty, about all I can say is............thank you. I have thoroughly enjoyed reading through every post. Your thread has inspired me to take a trip next season for the right reasons. I'd love to have the opportunity to share a camp with you, the HOOD, or lots of others on here. The deer on the ground is just a bonus, from what you really take from this experience. :darkbeer: to you!!

(BTW, I believe there is a substantial hunting crowd that would be interested in tuning into a hunting show based on this type of adventure. Where you(or someone like yourself) toured around from state to state and did a DIY bowhunt on public land. The adventure, experiences, and meeting people being the focus, while killing big deer secondary. Just a thought.)

Thanks again, and finish STRONG!!:thumbs_up


----------



## lc12

FANTASTIC!

Marty, 
I feel like the guy that shows up after the party is over! ukey:
I just now got to check in and found out you stuck another one!
Great job. Nobody deserved this more than you, and I am proud to have been able to "join" you on your hunt.
Almost sorry to see this coming to an end. What will I do now?! :darkbeer:


----------



## mofarmboy

congrats marty!!!!!!!!! great shot also.this thread is what archerytalk and bowhunting in general is all about.......you only live once so everyone had better make the most of it and you my friend are doing just that!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Well done Marty keeping it together and pulling off a great shot! :thumbs_up

That is a well deserved and hard earned trophy! It is almost surreal that you actually ended up getting your buck that you have been looking for all month!! 

I was pulling for you my friend.

It definitely seems like you have found the right spot, and I suspect that you very well may get a chance at another one before the end of the week! 

One question...how about posting a picture of the head of the buck looking down so we can see the pedicles. It's fun to imagine how big his rack might have been and that can be a good clue! 

I'm stoked that I found this thread around page 3 and followed it everyday from the start!!! :darkbeer:


Wishes of continued good luck!

Scotty


----------



## YooperKenny

Marty - Greeting from the Great White North! I have thoroughly enjoyed reading your updates and seeing your pictures - you truly have inspired me and obviously many others as you know by the enthusiastic responses you've seen.

A couple of times you've said how "guys up north deal with this all the time". Well that's true to a degree, but I gotta tell ya anytime the windchill is down around what you've seen - it's just plain COLD no matter who you are. Probably the only real difference is we might be better prepared equipment and clothing wise because we do deal with frigid conditions more often. But all the gear in the world won't replace mental toughness and partner, you've shown us plenty of that.

You've kept your thread positive the whole time and it's truly refreshing to see what AT can be if folks refuse to be sucked into the vortex of negativity.

Give Zap a pat for me; looking at his pics it's hard to believe he had such a serious health problems not so long ago. He's obviously a great buddy.

Take care (hope you like my new signature)


----------



## Dfol20

Great job Marty! Are you still hunting out the rest of the season?


----------



## The_Bonecrusher

Congrads :darkbeer: and thanks . you started this for inspirations to keep you going and you have inspired alot of others to pick up there bows a few more times and head back into the woods to do something we all love ,thanks again for shareing you trip with us, god bless


----------



## coonpuppy

thanks for the add guys. i try to be a friend and be straight forward. just like to have friendship and help others. love to hunt and have really got the bow fever bad this past year pick up the rifle one day during buck season the rest was with the bow. also have a 5 year old if he has his way will be the next greatest hunter. he already has the greatest stories. til later be safe and happy hunting


----------



## DUCK29

Congrats on the buck Marty. Are you tagged out or are you still going for another doe? Its been a great thread, and has givin me a great idea for next year for myself. Its been refreshing to get away from the bashing or boring threads on here and really enjoy a thread. It is like reading a good book. Maybe someday you should put some of your hunts down in pages, it would make an interesting read. Anyhow, great job, and I will be waiting for chapter 2 next fall. Take care.


----------



## zap

Well the story tonite is not about anythig that I did, but rather about the awesome show that the deer put on. I hunted the same stand, got in about 2pm. Started glassing to the east where there is a 25 acre patch of timber, north of it is a cut bean field. All of that is in the refuge. For the next 3 hrs a constant stream of deer came out of the timber and into the bean field. Every time I looked that way there were deer moving into the bean field. A few small groups came by south of me between 75 and 100 yards, but the main show was about 1/2 mile N/E.
There was 100 deer in there at 4:30, plus quite a few turkeys. About 15 minutes befoe sunset they started moving east across the frozen marsh. There was a steady stream of deer across the marsh for 45 minutes. There were at least 10 bucks with headgear. The pics are thru binos and not that good, but they are all I have. Last nite there were 1/2 that many deer, and they moved the same way at sunset. Tommorrow I may move my stand to the area that they moved thru, but I am not sure that 50 does can pass by with me unnoticed before the bucks come by. The area has very small diameter tall trees. I am gong to try it anyway.


Bean field









Bean field









Marsh









I had 5 fawns and one older doe come in at dusk. The fawns passed on the north side and the old doe on the south. I wanted the old doe, and when she was 10 yards away I drew my bow. When she stopped there was a branch over her vitals and no shot. Then the fawns spooked, and the doe took off. Oh well , it was a rush anyway, and thats bowhunting.

marty


----------



## okiehunt

Man that must be great seeing that many deer and I hope there is still an antlered buck out there with your name on it. Good luck tomorrow I think ya got a good chance at one.


----------



## zap

DUCK29 said:


> Congrats on the buck Marty. Are you tagged out or are you still going for another doe? Its been a great thread, and has givin me a great idea for next year for myself. Its been refreshing to get away from the bashing or boring threads on here and really enjoy a thread. It is like reading a good book. Maybe someday you should put some of your hunts down in pages, it would make an interesting read. Anyhow, great job, and I will be waiting for chapter 2 next fall. Take care.


Thanks, I still have tags. One more day. Move stand in morning and an afternoon hunt.

marty


----------



## zap

okiehunt said:


> Man that must be great seeing that many deer and I hope there is still an antlered buck out there with your name on it. Good luck tomorrow I think ya got a good chance at one.


There was a few nice bucks, but its hard to hide from 30 or so does that go by first. I am going to look over the spot early and try to find the tallest tree.

marty


----------



## zap

The_Bonecrusher said:


> Congrads :darkbeer: and thanks . you started this for inspirations to keep you going and you have inspired alot of others to pick up there bows a few more times and head back into the woods to do something we all love ,thanks again for shareing you trip with us, god bless


I am glad to have been a part of this thead. 
Its been fantastic.



Dfol20 said:


> Great job Marty! Are you still hunting out the rest of the season?



Thanks, one more day.




mofarmboy said:


> congrats marty!!!!!!!!! great shot also.this thread is what archerytalk and bowhunting in general is all about.......you only live once so everyone had better make the most of it and you my friend are doing just that!!!!!!!!


Thanks, trying to live life to the fullest.

marty


----------



## jbuttolph

any chance for a ground setup over there? get brushed in real good in the AM?? That's a herd!!


----------



## zap

YooperKenny said:


> Marty - Greeting from the Great White North! I have thoroughly enjoyed reading your updates and seeing your pictures - you truly have inspired me and obviously many others as you know by the enthusiastic responses you've seen.
> 
> A couple of times you've said how "guys up north deal with this all the time".  Well that's true to a degree, but I gotta tell ya anytime the windchill is down around what you've seen - it's just plain COLD no matter who you are. Probably the only real difference is we might be better prepared equipment and clothing wise because we do deal with frigid conditions more often. But all the gear in the world won't replace mental toughness and partner, you've shown us plenty of that.
> 
> You've kept your thread positive the whole time and it's truly refreshing to see what AT can be if folks refuse to be sucked into the vortex of negativity.
> 
> Give Zap a pat for me; looking at his pics it's hard to believe he had such a serious health problems not so long ago. He's obviously a great buddy.
> 
> Take care (hope you like my new signature)


Thanks for the kind words.
I love your sig.:teeth:
I feel honored by it and all the posative things my fellow AT'ers have said about me. 
I am just trying to learn how to be a successful bowhunter and enjoy my time in the woods.

marty


----------



## zap

jbuttolph said:


> any chance for a ground setup over there? get brushed in real good in the AM?? That's a herd!!



There was easily 100 deer.
I have T2 with me, but I hate to sit in a ground blind.
I am going to try to find a tall tree.And become one with it.
:teeth:


----------



## hitman846

Good luck tomorrow Marty!!!


----------



## buckfevered

*Awesome job Marty*

Marty.
First, congrats on the two deer and your excellent adventure.
Second, as you can see by my post numbers, I hang around reading all the time but don't have a lot to say, BUT...
You have insired me. I love to bowhunt and have for years. The last couple years, I have set around thinking about bowhunting and going hunting but for not getting much actual stand time. Always seem to fine a reason not to go (too late, too cold, too windy, etc). After following along your wild ride, living and hunting vicariously through you I had to take stock in what I have been doing.
Got out tonight, just for an hour after work. Didn't see anything, but man what a good time I had just hunting. No pressure. I took a long look at what my next couple of bow seasons might look like. 

You have definitely reminded me that the best time to be hunting is when the season is open and it's light out... rain, shine, cold, hot, windy, whatever.

You rock dude. Congrats again, Godspeed and safety for you and Zap.


----------



## tguil

Marty,

All in all, it sounds like you had a great day. Sure like your attitude about hunting. I look at it this way -- the deer I don't shoot, I don't have to field dress. 

Good luck tomorrow.

Tom


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Marty,
> 
> All in all, it sounds like you had a great day. Sure like your attitude about hunting. I look at it this way -- the deer I don't shoot, I don't have to field dress.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow.
> 
> Tom


Thank, Tom. 
My day was real good. 
It would have been nice if the parade was 20 yards upwind of my stand.
But tommorrow I will try to find a good spot, it should be a challange. I have never seen that many deer in one spot. It was quite a treat, like something you see on a hunting show. I got a good look at some nice bucks as they crossed the marsh about 300 yards away. 
ONE MORE DAY OF HUNTING HERE.

marty


----------



## scrapejuice

finish strong Marty!!

or better yet! Just enjoy it. The killing part is just the period at the end of the sentence.


----------



## HIGHSTAND

Congrats on the buck, good luck on your last hunting day. It has been entertaining following you and Zaps adventure. I am sure alot of us would like to do the same, but without the temps you had. You truly are hard core.:hail:


----------



## Meister

Good buck Marty! Hope tomorrow works out too! I got to shave the hair off the belly of a nice young doe tonight with my recurve! So dang close! Hunting from the ground, had them at about 5 yards.. First deer (a buttonbuck) caught my wind and jumped back a few steps, I was aiming for the second deer, and she leaped back a ways too and I had a tricky shot to deal with, but I did take it with confidence and shot just a hair low for some reason (not making excuses, I was nervous as all get out, but I know I did catch my sleeve a bit on the shot).. There were 4 deer together and they were all within 10 yards at one point.. I think the first one mighta seen my broadhead shakin like crazy! I moved after the miss to another spot they liked to come into the field, seen nothing.. Cousin was about 300yards away and had a group of 4 bucks come out, one being in the 150s easy (I trust his guesstimation) only to head my way, yet disapeer into the woods somewhere between us never to be seen.. Ahh well, back at it! Goodluck tomorrow!


----------



## tguil

Guys,

Just what in the heck are we going to do when Marty's hunt is over? I'm already starting to experience "withdrawal'. 

Tom


----------



## wdm2005

Damn Marty, WARNING My dogs and I were reading your exploits today and all hell broke loose when you said ZAP only gets to lick the plate!!!!

Natty and Harley have bought tickets to Kansas to kick your A** if you don't share at least two (2) back straps with ZAP!!!!!

They said you have been fore warned!!!! Good luck, "Hell have no fury as a womans scorn!!"

As for me, I'm not sure you would have made it, if it wasn't for the company and your beloved companion ZAP!!!!

P.S. She said you STINK, take a shower!!! LOL!!!


----------



## The Hood

marty:77:


IF YOU COULD 

crop them pictures together and do a surround(make all them 1 picture) I know you can, you showed me your programs:shade:

I got to do some reading and get all cought up:boink:


BRB:set1_violent002:

and you too (Marty) with da-picture:set1_draught2::darkbeer:


----------



## zap

wdm2005 said:


> Damn Marty, WARNING My dogs and I were reading your exploits today and all hell broke loose when you said ZAP only gets to lick the plate!!!!
> 
> Natty and Harley have bought tickets to Kansas to kick your A** if you don't share at least two (2) back straps with ZAP!!!!!
> 
> They said you have been fore warned!!!! Good luck, "Hell have no fury as a womans scorn!!"
> 
> As for me, I'm not sure you would have made it, if it wasn't for the company and your beloved companion ZAP!!!!
> 
> P.S. She said you STINK, take a shower!!! LOL!!!


Zap loves my stink!:teeth:
She gets her own dinner.
Zap gets no backstraps or loins.:mg:
She gets plenty of deer meat though.
Bathed in warm milk. Just the way she likes it.

marty


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just what in the heck are we going to do when Marty's hunt is over? I'm already starting to experience "withdrawal'.
> 
> Tom


I dont know what you guys are going to do, but I have doe tags for Kansas.:teeth:


mary


----------



## Virginian

Well, after seeing 100+ deer, I would say it's a safe bet you're dragging something home tomorrow night! Good luck & get a good nights rest.


----------



## zap

Virginian said:


> Well, after seeing 100+ deer, I would say it's a safe bet you're dragging something home tomorrow night! Good luck & get a good nights rest.


I dont know, thats lots of eyes and noses. 

marty


----------



## link06

Congrats on another kill Marty! I really don't want this thread to end, it's been quite entertaining. You and zap definitely have to do this again next year, can't wait!:thumbs_up


----------



## MathewsMainMan

OK,

I've gotta chime in. Dude, you're awesome. It takes a tough nut to be out in that nasty cold every day. 

Congrats on the 2 deer! I stumbled on this thread last night. It took over 2 hours to get through all the pages...and it kept me up way past my bedtime.

Now, you'd better get your butt to sleep so you can get out there in the morning to set up that stand. Pick out a good tree downwind and enjoy the parade in the evening. This time you should have front row seats!!

I can't wait to check in tomorrow. I hope one of those bucks stumbles by you.

Good luck!


----------



## The Hood

zap said:


> I let her lick the taste off the plate.:teeth:
> 
> Biologist was happy to look at the deer.
> Buck 3.5
> Doe 4.5
> Marty :zip:
> 
> 
> marty



Cool!



> Then the fawns spooked, and the doe took off,,
> 
> Oh well
> 
> *it was a rush anyway, and thats bowhunting.*



I can Feel *The Rush*:59:



> One more day. Move stand in morning and an afternoon hunt.


what do you think about a ground blind :loco:




> There was a few nice bucks, but its hard to hide from 30 or so does that go by first. I am going to look over the spot early and try to find the tallest tree.


 you don't think them deer don't look at tha TREE:nod:



> I dont know, thats lots of eyes and noses.


*you said it*, lots of eyes and a few vary smart ones, they will spot you in atree and play with you, staying just out of range,,I THINK becuz I B Hood





> I have never seen that many deer in one spot. It was quite a treat, like something you see on a *hunting show*.


*Yes it is*:tea: and We're enjoying the show,,,Thanks to You zap,,,Best Hunting story,,, I've ever read,,and I ain't done reading!





>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>----------------------------------->




[B said:


> coonpuppy[/B];1056691178]thanks for the add guys. i try to be a friend and be straight forward. just like to have friendship and help others. love to hunt and have really got the bow fever bad this past year pick up the rifle one day during buck season the rest was with the bow. also have a 5 year old if he has his way will be the next greatest hunter. he already has the greatest stories. til later be safe and happy hunting


No Problem,,,Welcome to the best place in archery to hood-around and play while learning a few things along the way..........I mean If'fin you ever get lost out hunting>>>--------------> there's many heer that KNOW just which way you should go:shade:






...


----------



## selemdog

Great stuff Marty. I wish you the best on your outing tomorrow. I would suggest that if you have a white t-shirt, to put it over your jacket. If you think it is to white just cut some slits in it. It will help. Unless you have some white camo. 
Best of luck and happy hunting.


----------



## Whack Master

*Trees*

Don't be scared to go way up in those small trees ....been way up in a few were I hung the stand the tree was barley 4 inches in diameter ... you just sway a little easier. I have done it several times hunting in shelter belts and pine trees. stick a few branches in the mesh on the platform to brake up your outline may help some GOOD LUCK tomorrow and shoot straight :moose::moose:And we expect to see a post from you needing help to drag out deer:darkbeer::thumbs_up:thumbs_up I will be away from the computer for a while so I may start experiencing withdrawals tomorrow. again good luck and this post has been a blast you are welcome up here any time and I will find a tree or two for you dead line for nonres in N.D. is coming up if you want to go you can come and park in my yard anytime and I will put you on some deer:smile:


----------



## Wappkid

Go get em Zap.


----------



## Stanley

Zap is zapped out for the night.


----------



## tguil

Good morning, Marty.

It is darn early. I don't even (ever) get up this early to hunting. Hope you are getting lots of good rest for your last day at Nodaway. 

Good luck!!

Tom


----------



## bkolowski111

You inspired me to get after em' this morning!! It's late-winter doe only shotgun season here in IL, but bow season is still open as well, so I'm taking the gun and the bow to the tree this morning!


----------



## CIHUNTER

Bump
Got to get this great thread back to the top of page 1. I have really enjoyed this. I feel like such a wuss, during 2nd shotgun season I didn't go out because it was 15 degrees when I woke up. Great job and good luck Marty.
One other thing is how do I explain to work why I have been on the internet continually this week and I haven't completed one project???:darkbeer:


----------



## dx2

Cool pic - it really tells the story....like the imprint of your arrow in the snow. :darkbeer:



Meister said:


> Good buck Marty! Hope tomorrow works out too! I got to shave the hair off the belly of a nice young doe tonight with my recurve! So dang close! Hunting from the ground, had them at about 5 yards.. First deer (a buttonbuck) caught my wind and jumped back a few steps, I was aiming for the second deer, and she leaped back a ways too and I had a tricky shot to deal with, but I did take it with confidence and shot just a hair low for some reason (not making excuses, I was nervous as all get out, but I know I did catch my sleeve a bit on the shot).. There were 4 deer together and they were all within 10 yards at one point.. I think the first one mighta seen my broadhead shakin like crazy! I moved after the miss to another spot they liked to come into the field, seen nothing.. Cousin was about 300yards away and had a group of 4 bucks come out, one being in the 150s easy (I trust his guesstimation) only to head my way, yet disapeer into the woods somewhere between us never to be seen.. Ahh well, back at it! Goodluck tomorrow!


*Good luck today, Marty!*


----------



## meatmissile

*Pure hunter*

Well I looked at this thread last night for the first time since it was started.When I got started I coudnt stop.Opened it at 10:15 and had read it all by 12:30am.WOW!! Your the ultimate Marty.Someone should do a documetary on this and make you a symbol of what we as hunters should strive to be.It was like a Loui Lamore novel.I think what you have givien us as AT readers is amazing.Success is really in the hunters eyes of his own acclomplishments and you have represented pure success of the heart.The love of the hunt is what your trip had to be to brave the elements you have withstood.My hats off to you as a person and an archery hunter.I to hope and wish to do what you have done as far as being able to spend some extendable amount of time on a hunting exspedition.Maybe I will be lucky enough to meet you one day and shake your hand.Best of luck to you today and your last hunt and God speed on a safe trip home.I will deffinately be looking forward to your lastest post.

Sincerely

Aaron.


----------



## joejoe8

Great story!! Good luck.


----------



## bennymj171

good luck today Marty, I think today will be the day you stick something with horns, go get em man!!!


----------



## WhitetailChaser

This whole thread has been AWESOME.....getting me fired up for our rut that is firing up here in Alabama! I hope you stack em up tonight Marty!!!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## thwackaddict

*just great*

You are living the true hunters dream. Hunting to live and living to hunt. I have always wanted to do what you are doing, but it will have to wait until I am retired in my mid 50's.

Today is also the saddest day of the year....Jan 15th. After work I will make my final stand of the season. I have taken one doe this year, and have passed on about 20 other bucks and does.(my 4 daughters who are 8-16 yrs old fill my freezer for me now so I have to be very picky)

Thwack


----------



## JustinM

The Grand Finale!! I'm headed out shortly myself... hopefully it ends for everyone hunting Missouri with some fireworks! Good Luck everyone!


----------



## zap

I got out the door fast this am, posted in last nites stand. It was very foggy, very hard to see past 40 yards ( I could only see 20 as the sun came up ) and still as it can be. I had a few does work by close. Passed on them hoping for a buck. None showed. Went down and looked around where I want to set up for this evening. Real difficult area to find a good spot. I plan on carrying my loggy predator and all my L/W mini sticks in if I go to that spot. Sitting in the pre set stand gives me more tree time. I am pretty beat from the long walk in the snow, and back up the hill to the rig. Sorry no pics as I rushed out and neglected to take the camera. 

Having some coffee:teeth:, and going to come up with a plan.

marty


----------



## 22Mag

So how did this evenings hunt turn out marty?


----------



## gonhuntn78

Got to get this one back on the first page. Did we seal the deal tonight marty? It has been great following this thread, going to miss it.


----------



## nycredneck

Blood in the woods?


----------



## zap

I hunted the pre-set stand that I posted pics of. Had a dozen come in at 4:15 no headgear. I shot the biggest long nosed out of the group, at 30. She went about 75 yards and stood there for a few minutes. Laid down and was dead within 10 minutes. I hit her back a little, either bad shot or she took a step as I released.
Twenty minutes before the end of the season had about 40-50 come in from the east. I watched them work across the frozen marsh and thru the binos I saw a few legal bucks. With headgear:smile:. A few does got close but the bucks never made it close to me by the end of legal time. By the time I realized that the bucks were not going to gve me a legal shot the does had worked past. 
It was an awesome way to end the Missouri season.:teeth: 

Here is another pic of the stand, its taken facing Southeast.










I shot both the buck and the doe about five yards apart. 25 and 30 yards straight south of the stand.

I am going to have a cup of coffee and then I need to go sled the doe out.:shade:

marty


----------



## RCL

Congrats on the slick Marty.......:thumb:
Great job :RockOn:


----------



## gutshotem

Congrats on another one Marty. Post some pics after you get done with the work. This thread has kept a lot of us going the last month or so.
Here's to ya :darkbeer:


----------



## jagerace

Marty's the man!:darkbeer:


----------



## The Hood

So whats up for you now? headed home today or ??


----------



## zap

Todays doe.










Entry.













Exit.












marty


----------



## MathewsMainMan

Congrats on another one, Marty!

I've been quite addicted to this thread the past few nights...and now it's gonna die. I think I'm already feeling withdrawal.

Congrats on a great season. Sounds like a blast.


----------



## MOC

That's a big old doe, Marty. Nice.


----------



## buckfevered

Awesome job again Marty. Cograts on another one. Hope all has gone well in getting her back to camp. I got out this evening for a couple hours after work. Had five does and fawns come in. One fawn got too close and busted me before any of the bigger ones cleared the brush. Oh well, still a very exciting hunt. Thanks again for the thread and the great read!!

Best of luck and safety in traveling home.


----------



## Stanley

Good job Marty


----------



## clee

Congrats Marty. We went out today for the closer as well. We didn't come home with a deer, but that's alright. My BIL saw five and I didn't see any. I have never had the pleasure of seeing 100 deer (in my life, let alone at one time), so that had to be pretty exciting. If you do this trip again next year, I'm coming up. I'm a school teacher, so I have 2 weeks off for Christmas break. I'm so glad that you finally got into some deer. 

Now comes the fun part of cleaning them all. I hope that you have a safe trip home and I hate to see this trip come to an end.


----------



## tguil

Marty, 

Congratulations on your deer today and thanks much for starting a thread that was a "real treat" to follow. 

Let us know what's up next, OK?

You are always welcome up in my part of Nebraska.

Tom


----------



## hitman846

Nice going Marty, she looks delicious!!!!


----------



## zap

The Hood said:


> So whats up for you now? headed home today or ??


I have stands to take down, deer to skin and quarter.
Plan to stop at Carters archery in ST. Joseph on Monday. 
I am here until Monday morning. 

marty


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Marty,
> 
> Congratulations on your deer today and thanks much for starting a thread that was a "real treat" to follow.
> 
> Let us know what's up next, OK?
> 
> You are always welcome up in my part of Nebraska.
> 
> Tom


I have things to do here until Monday morning. Then I plan to stop at Crackers shop for my strings and cables on the way home. I hope they are back from the show by then. Mrs. Carter said they would be open Monday.

I may take you up on that offer, next fall.
I appreciate all your posts and support on this trip.

marty


----------



## jbuttolph

What am I going to do now?  I checked in here a couple times a day. To see you kill one deer on this trip was really exciting, but to end up with 3 that really says something about your skill level. You are a true archer and I don't even think Fred Bear would have anything on ya. Keep enjoying yourself and I truly enjoyed being able to follow your adventure from right here in Virginia.
Thanks.
Jeff


----------



## brangus

Alls well that ends well. Good thread....Good luck.


----------



## zap

hitman846 said:


> Nice going Marty, she looks delicious!!!!



Lots of good eatin there.:teeth:




Stanley said:


> Good job Marty


 Thanks, Stanley. 
I appreciate all the support you and everyone else has given me.




MathewsMainMan said:


> Congrats on another one, Marty!
> 
> I've been quite addicted to this thread the past few nights...and now it's gonna die. I think I'm already feeling withdrawal.
> 
> Congrats on a great season. Sounds like a blast.


:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## kparrott154

Great hunt Marty! It looks like all your hard work paid off!


----------



## zap

jbuttolph said:


> What am I going to do now?  I checked in here a couple times a day. To see you kill one deer on this trip was really exciting, but to end up with 3 that really says something about your skill level. You are a true archer and I don't even think Fred Bear would have anything on ya. Keep enjoying yourself and I truly enjoyed being able to follow your adventure from right here in Virginia.
> Thanks.
> Jeff


I don't know about all that, but it is a challanging area to bowhunt.
Shooting two deer out of that stand was a matter of moving at the right time and making the moves count. Not much room fo error for sure.

marty


----------



## Wappkid

Great Thread.I didnt have any luck tonight.I have seen deer every time I have been out.Except for tonight and one other night.I probably spent 40 days in the woods this season.Passed on many deer.Archery killed 2bucks and 1 doe.Now season is over. I will try to do my part and kill some coyotes.Good luck Zap and thanks for the great story.I am planning on going to Northern Mo again next yr.I went to Lower Hamburg.Had a blast.Thanks again.And be safe.


----------



## zap

MOC said:


> That's a big old doe, Marty. Nice.



Its easier to hit the big ones.




buckfevered said:


> Awesome job again Marty. Cograts on another one. Hope all has gone well in getting her back to camp. I got out this evening for a couple hours after work. Had five does and fawns come in. One fawn got too close and busted me before any of the bigger ones cleared the brush. Oh well, still a very exciting hunt. Thanks again for the thread and the great read!!
> 
> Best of luck and safety in traveling home.



I am sorry that your hunt worked out that way, its hard with all those eyes and noses watching. A fawn busted me last nite as I was at full draw and waiting for a big doe to clear some brush.:teeth:
It was still nice to have deer close.



clee said:


> Congrats Marty. We went out today for the closer as well. We didn't come home with a deer, but that's alright. My BIL saw five and I didn't see any. I have never had the pleasure of seeing 100 deer (in my life, let alone at one time), so that had to be pretty exciting. If you do this trip again next year, I'm coming up. I'm a school teacher, so I have 2 weeks off for Christmas break. I'm so glad that you finally got into some deer.
> 
> Now comes the fun part of cleaning them all. I hope that you have a safe trip home and I hate to see this trip come to an end.


The trip has been a blast, If have the tags next year for a late seaon hunt will be here.

marty


----------



## zap

brangus said:


> Alls well that ends well. Good thread....Good luck.


:teeth:

marty


----------



## zap

kparrott154 said:


> Great hunt Marty! It looks like all your hard work paid off!


It was lots of fun, and the last few minutes looked good for a nice 10 point.
But he would not close the distance, but thats bowhuntng.:teeth:

marty


----------



## South Man

great thread!


----------



## zap

Wappkid said:


> Great Thread.I didnt have any luck tonight.I have seen deer every time I have been out.Except for tonight and one other night.I probably spent 40 days in the woods this season.Passed on many deer.Archery killed 2bucks and 1 doe.Now season is over. I will try to do my part and kill some coyotes.Good luck Zap and thanks for the great story.I am planning on going to Northern Mo again next yr.I went to Lower Hamburg.Had a blast.Thanks again.And be safe.


It sounds like you had a good season. 
Hamberg was on my list for this trip but the snow made it out of the question. I doubt I would have been able to get in and out.

marty


----------



## zap

South Man said:


> great thread!


:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## scrapejuice

Great job documenting your hunts from start to finish Marty!! Congrats on your 3 deer!

You and Zap be careful on your trip home on Monday.:darkbeer:


----------



## JustinM

Congrats on another deer Marty! What broadhead are you using?

I had 3 right at dark tonight at 24 yards, came to full draw and couldn't see my pins real well so I elected to wait till next year... Pretty day in my part of the world, so it was a good way to end the season... 20 feet up, light breeze, 45 degrees.

Justin


----------



## 2 Ultras

Congrats on the deer Marty. I sure am gonna miss this thread. Can't wait till you do it again next year!


----------



## zap

scrapejuice said:


> Great job documenting your hunts from start to finish Marty!! Congrats on your 3 deer!
> 
> You and Zap be careful on your trip home on Monday.:darkbeer:


Thanks. :smile:




JustinM said:


> Congrats on another deer Marty! What broadhead are you using?
> 
> I had 3 right at dark tonight at 24 yards, came to full draw and couldn't see my pins real well so I elected to wait till next year... Pretty day in my part of the world, so it was a good way to end the season... 20 feet up, light breeze, 45 degrees.
> 
> Justin


Strikers, 100 gn. 
I am glad you had a good day, sometimes its better to let down.:thumbs_up


marty


----------



## bkolowski111

:wink:Way to go Marty! I went out today and had an 8-pointer bed down about 80 yards from my stand for over an hour. Eventually the swirling winds betrayed me and he winded me. As a wise man I know once said, "that's bowhunting." :wink:


----------



## zap

bkolowski111 said:


> :wink:Way to go Marty! I went out today and had an 8-pointer bed down about 80 yards from my stand for over an hour. Eventually the swirling winds betrayed me and he winded me. As a wise man I know once said, "that's bowhunting." :wink:


I figure its all good.:teeth:

marty


----------



## rcmjr

great hunt Marty, I hunted a piece of public ground southeast of you today had two gobblers just out of range, no deer. You had a very productive hunt due to your tenacity, great job!


----------



## zap

rcmjr said:


> great hunt Marty, I hunted a piece of public ground southeast of you today had two gobblers just out of range, no deer. You had a very productive hunt due to your tenacity, great job!


Sorry to hear the turkeys did not close the distance.
I appreciate all the support you have shown me.:thumbs_up


marty


----------



## buckmark23

ZAP,
I am sorry that you had to endure this trip with Marty. I am sure there were times that you wish your nose would freeze off because of Marty's stink. You are the hero of this adventure and I am sure that MArty will agree.

Marty,
I am sorry that I didn't find this thread earlier. What a great read. I hope to be able to do what you have done on this trip. You have shown many of us younger fella's that think we are "hard core", that we wouldn't last after 7 days. I enjoyed every page and I am sure that the success you have had was the icing on the cake. I hope ZAP and yourself have a safe ride home and good luck to you in the future.

Corey

Oh, I loved all the pictures. They made me feel like I was on the hunt with you.


----------



## zap

buckmark23 said:


> ZAP,
> I am sorry that you had to endure this trip with Marty. I am sure there were times that you wish your nose would freeze off because of Marty's stink. You are the hero of this adventure and I am sure that MArty will agree.
> 
> Marty,
> I am sorry that I didn't find this thread earlier. What a great read. I hope to be able to do what you have done on this trip. You have shown many of us younger fella's that think we are "hard core", that we wouldn't last after 7 days. I enjoyed every page and I am sure that the success you have had was the icing on the cake. I hope ZAP and yourself have a safe ride home and good luck to you in the future.
> 
> Corey
> 
> Oh, I loved all the pictures. They made me feel like I was on the hunt with you.


Thanks, I am glad you liked the thread.
Us OLD GUYS can get things done, we just have to pace ourselves.

marty


----------



## buckmark23

zap said:


> Thanks, I am glad you liked the thread.
> Us OLD GUYS can get things done, we just have to pace ourselves.
> 
> marty


I need to show this thread to my Dad. He has been saying that he is getting to old to keep up. He is still a very young 59 but his back is probably 90. 

You may be an OLD GUY but you are still a young spirit.


----------



## zap

buckmark23 said:


> I need to show this thread to my Dad. He has been saying that he is getting to old to keep up. He is still a very young 59 but his back is probably 90.
> 
> You may be an OLD GUY but you are still a young spirit.


How is this for the OLD MAN whack and stack.:teeth:













I thank god that I brought the sled.


marty


----------



## rcmjr

zap said:


> How is this for the OLD MAN whack and stack.:teeth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thank god that I brought the sled.
> 
> 
> marty


that's what we're talkin' about!! :thumb:


----------



## The Hood

zap said:


> I have stands to take down, deer to skin and quarter.
> Plan to stop at Carters archery in ST. Joseph on Monday.
> I am here until Monday morning.
> 
> marty


I was out setting up a 8 man ice house and the I have dvd-cd problems on my computer in the Hood cave,I'm just check it,,


Good Hunt and thanks for sharing it with me!


----------



## Bowhunter110

congrats Marty on getting a doe! you sure worked for it! can't wait to read next year's adventures. 

-Trevor


----------



## Stanley

As this broadcast winds downs it gives us all time to reflect back on the three week long thread, and give thanks to Marty for providing the entertainment. Good job Marty and way to go on the deer.


----------



## Virginian

Congrats Marty! Killer hunt & a killer thread that grew into an adventure we all enjoyed. 

Safe travels getting home!


----------



## zap

Stanley said:


> As this broadcast winds downs it gives us all time to reflect back on the three week long thread, and give thanks to Marty for providing the entertainment. Good job Marty and way to go on the deer.


Thanks again, Stanley.




Virginian said:


> Congrats Marty! Killer hunt & a killer thread that grew into an adventure we all enjoyed.
> 
> Safe travels getting home!



Thanks, I am happy so many enjoyed becoming a part of the trip.




Bowhunter110 said:


> congrats Marty on getting a doe! you sure worked for it! can't wait to read next year's adventures.
> 
> -Trevor


I cannot wait to have next seasons adventures.

marty


----------



## coonpuppy

great job man becareful on the way home.


----------



## tguil

Good morning, Marty.

It appears that you have your work cut out for yourself over the next couple of days. But there is plenty of time and OK weather to "get-r-done". We "old guys" know how to pace ourselves, right? But then you are still a "youngster". 

I'll check in later to see how the "clean-up" is going.

Tom


----------



## Tom D

Just found this thread. Glad I did.

Congratulations on your hunt. You sure worked at it and deserve your success!


----------



## Virginian

Ttt


----------



## 4X-24 BOB

Hey Marty ! Turkey season is not to far off !!!  Great job ! :shade:


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT

Congrats on a great hunt Marty!! Thanks for sharing it with us all, I know I've enjoyed every minute of it. I'm getting out this afternoon with Zack to drop the hammer on a few ourselves hopefully. 
I picked up some work out in Denver, be heading out before the end of the month. I'll check the map, maybe pay you and Zap a visit on the way out.


----------



## lc12

Congrats on the deer times three!!!
Just an awesome thread and once again I .....WE thank you for taking us along!
You said you are heading to Kansas to finish up there. You going to start a thread on this hunt too?
You had to endure some pretty rough weather here in MO, but that did not stop you a bit. To bad it could not have been more like this past week, but then you would have had to find a locker to store your deer in, wouldn't you?
By reading your thread it suddenly dawned on me that my most memorable hunts were not the EASY hunts with the GOOD weather, but the hunts that made me WORK for what I was after! The many duck and goose hunts where the boat almost sand due to ice build up, or when we actually did sink a boat and yet continued to hunt the rest of the day to get our limit of mallards.
Or killing my biggest buck in below zero temps, but the rut was ON and the deer were moving. These are the hunts I remember so this one should be with you forever.
You and Zap have a very safe trip home and cannot wait to hear from you again!:smile:


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Good morning, Marty.
> 
> It appears that you have your work cut out for yourself over the next couple of days. But there is plenty of time and OK weather to "get-r-done". We "old guys" know how to pace ourselves, right? But then you are still a "youngster".
> 
> I'll check in later to see how the "clean-up" is going.
> 
> Tom



Good afternoon, Tom.
Well I got up early and ate, then went back to bed.
All the trees are covered with frozen fog.
Better them than me. Yesterday am I was covered with it.
It sure does look pretty.

marty


----------



## zap

4X-24 BOB said:


> Hey Marty ! Turkey season is not to far off !!!  Great job ! :shade:


I have to stay in Kanas to hunt turkeys, the budget aint there for n/r tags.
Do you know any places to hunt hogs in Missouri, public areas, near KCMO?
I would love to hunt some hogs this year.

marty


----------



## zap

NJRUTNSTRUT said:


> Congrats on a great hunt Marty!! Thanks for sharing it with us all, I know I've enjoyed every minute of it. I'm getting out this afternoon with Zack to drop the hammer on a few ourselves hopefully.
> I picked up some work out in Denver, be heading out before the end of the month. I'll check the map, maybe pay you and Zap a visit on the way out.


Thanks, Kai.
I hope you and your son have a good day.
I am glad you found some work, too bad its so far from home.
Lawrence is on I 70, right on the way to Denver.
I look foward to seeing you.

marty


----------



## zap

lc12 said:


> Congrats on the deer times three!!!
> Just an awesome thread and once again I .....WE thank you for taking us along!
> You said you are heading to Kansas to finish up there. You going to start a thread on this hunt too?
> You had to endure some pretty rough weather here in MO, but that did not stop you a bit. To bad it could not have been more like this past week, but then you would have had to find a locker to store your deer in, wouldn't you?
> By reading your thread it suddenly dawned on me that my most memorable hunts were not the EASY hunts with the GOOD weather, but the hunts that made me WORK for what I was after! The many duck and goose hunts where the boat almost sand due to ice build up, or when we actually did sink a boat and yet continued to hunt the rest of the day to get our limit of mallards.
> Or killing my biggest buck in below zero temps, but the rut was ON and the deer were moving. These are the hunts I remember so this one should be with you forever.
> You and Zap have a very safe trip home and cannot wait to hear from you again!:smile:


Thanks, I made alot of memories. 


marty


----------



## wdm2005

Marty, This sounds like one of the biggest chapters in your book of life. I'm sure you didn't expect this much fanfare, but you have provided a slice of life that most of us only dream of!!

Congrats on the successful hunt, and I am sure all of us have enjoyed following in your footsteps, vicariously, I know I did..

Give Zap a big hug and a scratch behind the ear. I know I have enjoyed the last three weeks!!!!!

Gods Speed, and a safe trip home!!!! 

Bill


----------



## zap

wdm2005 said:


> Marty, This sounds like one of the biggest chapters in your book of life. I'm sure you didn't expect this much fanfare, but you have provided a slice of life that most of us only dream of!!
> 
> Congrats on the successful hunt, and I am sure all of us have enjoyed following in your footsteps, vicariously, I know I did..
> 
> Give Zap a big hug and a scratch behind the ear. I know I have enjoyed the last three weeks!!!!!
> 
> Gods Speed, and a safe trip home!!!!
> 
> Bill


I never dreamed so many would be interested in a novice bowhunter out trying to learn how to better hunt whitetail.
I started the thread to keep my motivation up, where it went from there is unbelievable.
Sincere thanks to everyone.


Zap does not like hugs, but she gets a spine massage daily.

marty


----------



## dougbk

Marty,

If anyone ever earned a monster buck you did on this hunt, but some times we don't always get what we work for. Guess that is why they call it hunting instead of killing.

In my eyes your hunt was a great success because of the memories you have from it. Not to mention that by sharing it with all of us you have elevated Zap and yourself to iconic status :star: on AT.

I have greatly enjoyed following your adventure. 

THANKS,:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:

Doug


----------



## zap

dougbk said:


> Marty,
> 
> If anyone ever earned a monster buck you did on this hunt, but some times we don't always get what we work for. Guess that is why they call it hunting instead of killing.
> 
> In my eyes your hunt was a great success because of the memories you have from it. Not to mention that by sharing it with all of us you have elevated Zap and yourself to iconic status :star: on AT.
> 
> I have greatly enjoyed following your adventure.
> 
> THANKS,:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:
> 
> Doug


Thanks, I learned alot on this trip.
That knowledge will help in the future, for sure.


marty


----------



## bennymj171

congrats Marty on your hunt, you are an inspiration


----------



## RCL

zap said:


> I never dreamed so many would be interested in a novice bowhunter out trying to learn how to better hunt whitetail.
> 
> marty


In a sense Marty, we're all trying to learn how to better hunt whitetail.....even the most seasoned amongst us. The day you stop learning is the day you lose interest.
You have been a fine teacher.....I've reaffirmed that in order to get the most out of the hunt, first and foremost, ya gotta get out there and hunt!
Thanks for taking us along for the ride.....:thumb:


----------



## 4X-24 BOB

zap said:


> I have to stay in Kanas to hunt turkeys, the budget aint there for n/r tags.
> Do you know any places to hunt hogs in Missouri, public areas, near KCMO?
> I would love to hunt some hogs this year.
> 
> marty


 I have not heard of many hogs north ! Some in the southern third of the state . At one time some guys were hunting them on Fort Leonard Wood . Not sure if you still can !


----------



## zap

4X-24 BOB said:


> I have not heard of many hogs north ! Some in the southern third of the state . At one time some guys were hunting them on Fort Leonard Wood . Not sure if you still can !


Thanks for the info.
Its warm enough to cook outside tonite.:teeth:













marty


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

Well.....looks like it's over Marty.....and it looks like you had a great hunt and time. Congrat's on all your deer harvests, and thanks for a great thread. I wish you a safe return home and many more hunts. 
MoBo


----------



## The Hood

> Marty, This sounds like one of the biggest chapters in your book of life. I'm sure you didn't expect this much fanfare, but you have provided a slice of life that most of us only dream of!!
> 
> Congrats on the successful hunt, and I am sure all of us have enjoyed following in your footsteps, vicariously, I know I did..
> 
> Give Zap a big hug and a scratch behind the ear. I know I have enjoyed the last three weeks!!!!!
> 
> Gods Speed, and a safe trip home!!!!
> 
> Bill


I second that! 

U know Marty, I didn't find this thread till January 11th, 2010, 02:13 PM :mg:* page 19*

I only clicked on it To See *WHY*This guy "zap" * keeps talking about **Off to Missouri* 

I mean come on!!! How long can a guy talk about one hunt,,*19 Pages*:violin:

I was thinking :noidea: He is sure LONG WINDED and clicked in to say so:rant: at 2:13pm 



The Hood said:


> you are a LONG WINDED hunter Zap


*

posted what I was thinking...and then started reading page 19, 
somewhere on that page I read something saying,, you been out there since Dec 23:hat: So I click on page 1 to see if this is what I comprehending what I was reading,,,,and sure enough,,December 23rd, 2009, 08:51 PM This all started

Here it was Janurary 11th:scared: Worst winter I can recall as far as snow and cold goes 

and some dude (and his dog) has BEEN camping out and hunted thoughout all this bad weather:confused3:

I read page 1 and say to myself,,Hood ~ I need to meet this Hardcore Hunter :sad:
so in 20 minutes of of reading page 1 and page 19

I post



The Hood said:



I'll come visit you tomorrow and bring jerky,,hows that sound?

Click to expand...

Took me 2 hours to read all 19 pages and here we are on page 30

I'm sure glad,The Hood in me,Told me too!

I'm going to read all this again,,Maybe on a cold snowy day,,Because I'll always think of you and zap on them kinds of days:usa2:

YES I WILL:thumbs_up*


----------



## zap

MoBo Act 4:12 said:


> Well.....looks like it's over Marty.....and it looks like you had a great hunt and time. Congrat's on all your deer harvests, and thanks for a great thread. I wish you a safe return home and many more hunts.
> MoBo


Aint ever over.:teeth:

Kansas bow doe and turkey till 1-31

Then I plan to bowhunt yotes hard till Sept. 
It will get me in the woods and keep me in shape, doing what I love.
When the fawns drop they are easy to call in.
Not easy to get the drop on em though.
But it can be done.

marty


----------



## The Hood

> When the fawns drop they are easy to call in.



Thought you made a joke,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Then I reallized yer talking bout yotes:darkbeer:


----------



## bigracklover

Congrats on the 3rd deer and congrats on finishing one heck of a journey. It's truly been a pleasure Mr. Goodwin, keep in touch


----------



## zap

bigracklover said:


> Congrats on the 3rd deer and congrats on finishing one heck of a journey. It's truly been a pleasure Mr. Goodwin, keep in touch


Thanks, Shane.
Hopefully we will be hunting together in Sept.
Hey, any inexpensive hog huntong near you?

marty


----------



## zap

The Hood said:


> Thought you made a joke,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Then I reallized yer talking bout yotes:darkbeer:


You know I dont joke about bowhunting.
Fawn distress call.
The yotes come in and so do the does.
Its pretty awesome, but usually a little warm. 

marty


----------



## tguil

Marty, 

You'll still be around tomorrow, right? Hope your packing up goes well.

The coyote numbers are down around here. I still may go out -- but being a "hunter" as well as a "bowhunter", I'll use a firearm and try to call one into handgun range. I'm still having some trouble with Archer's elbow. Not serious.

Does it feel good to be "winding down" a bit.

Later.

Tom


----------



## bigracklover

zap said:


> Thanks, Shane.
> Hopefully we will be hunting together in Sept.
> Hey, any inexpensive hog huntong near you?
> 
> marty


10-4 on the hogs, give me a call tomorrow and I'll fill you in :wink:


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Marty,
> 
> You'll still be around tomorrow, right? Hope your packing up goes well.
> 
> The coyote numbers are down around here. I still may go out -- but being a "hunter" as well as a "bowhunter", I'll use a firearm and try to call one into handgun range. I'm still having some trouble with Archer's elbow. Not serious.
> 
> Does it feel good to be "winding down" a bit.
> 
> Later.
> 
> Tom



I took it easy today, packing up tommorrow. Heading for a shower tommorrow nite, then to Carters archery Monday.

Yote #'s where I live are high............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................ for now anyway.:teeth:

marty


----------



## zap

bigracklover said:


> 10-4 on the hogs, give me a call tomorrow and I'll fill you in :wink:


Oh yeah.

Barbacue.
And another road trip.:teeth::teeth::teeth:

marty


----------



## hitman846

Thanks for including us in your Journey, I enjoyed following along!!!


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

zap said:


> Aint ever over.:teeth:
> 
> Kansas bow doe and turkey till 1-31
> 
> Then I plan to bowhunt yotes hard till Sept.
> It will get me in the woods and keep me in shape, doing what I love.
> When the fawns drop they are easy to call in.
> Not easy to get the drop on em though.
> But it can be done.
> 
> marty


10-4 my man......and good luck in Dorothy and toto land!

Oh.....and good luck on them yotes!

Give ol zap a nice treat for me will ya?....she deserves it for being a faithful and loyal sidekick!

Oh....and BTW ...thanks for the friend invite!:thumbs_up


----------



## JustinM

hate to see it end marty, I have enjoyed reading daily... Good luck with Kansas late season! Justin


----------



## tguil

Marty,

Sleeping in this morning? 

I'm digging out my snow camo and looking for my "rabbit in distress" call. I guess it's time to go lookin' for those coyotes. I heard some last night that were relatively close to my place.

How did the deer processing go?

Tom


----------



## The Hood

*Just a thought*

You'll have to start putting in for a Iowa tag and came hunt with me...3 years from now

I'm off to the icehouse for the day...again:shade:

Have a safe trip home Marty!!!!


----------



## zap

The Hood said:


> You'll have to start putting in for a Iowa tag and came hunt with me...3 years from now
> 
> I'm off to the icehouse for the day...again:shade:
> 
> Have a safe trip home Marty!!!!


Have good day at THE HOOD icehouse.
I just got up, ha ha.

marty


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Marty,
> 
> Sleeping in this morning?
> 
> I'm digging out my snow camo and looking for my "rabbit in distress" call. I guess it's time to go lookin' for those coyotes. I heard some last night that were relatively close to my place.
> 
> How did the deer processing go?
> 
> Tom


Slept in today, but I was up earlier than yesterday.
No processing done yet, relaxed yesterday.
Good luck with the yotes. Show no quarter.

marty


----------



## zap

JustinM said:


> hate to see it end marty, I have enjoyed reading daily... Good luck with Kansas late season! Justin


Thanks, Justin. 
Maybe this fall we can hunt together. 
I have quite a few kansas tags still available.:teeth:
Turkeys also. 

marty


----------



## zap

hitman846 said:


> Thanks for including us in your Journey, I enjoyed following along!!!


Thanks, it was quite a treat having so many involved.

marty


----------



## tw95

has anyone on this thread hunted in harrison county, missouri or RINGGOLD county, IOWA


----------



## wdm2005

Zap..I hope you sneak on to the computer without your old man seeing. I'm AzNative's oldest ***** (Harley 6yrs.) but I've learned a thing or two. #1 Big Brown droopy sad eyes, gets them everytime. #2, You need to ride in the Camper. #3, if that works open the Ice Box, as Dad my have stored some of the best cuts there. #4, if not, carefully open the back door of the camper and jump onto (Be Very Careful here) the trailer and raid the Ice Chest!!!!

I know it like stealing, from your best friend, but how many times did he have to Poop or Pee in butt deep snow????

Best of luck, and just get that "SAD" look, It's good for a back rub!!, if you get caught.

Marty, Thanks for inviting my Dad as a "FRIEND." Have a good and safe trip home!! Me, my sister (Natty) and my Dad have enjoyed your Hunt!!!!!


----------



## zap

Well I got the deer skinned and quartered, and packed in snow in the cooler.
Making coffee and going to get the stands dowm in a little while, then off to Crackers.

I wanted to thank everyone again for all the support given to me on this trip.

marty


----------



## The Hood

We got to have a picture of you & crackers.

what did you quarter them with?,,,chain saw


----------



## The Hood

How you like my $350 Ice rig:shade:


----------



## tguil

Marty,

Have a safe trip home and don't part with too much cash at "Cracker's".

Tom


----------



## Stanley

The Hood said:


> How you like my $350 Ice rig:shade:


How many fish did you get?


----------



## dx2

Thanks for the adventure.

Safe travels toward the next one.


----------



## 4X-24 BOB

BrotherHood its a good thing you are in Iowa ! Its not legal to use crappie for bait in MoJo land !!:darkbeer:


----------



## The Hood

4X-24 BOB said:


> BrotherHood its a good thing you are in Iowa ! Its not legal to use crappie for bait in MoJo land !!:darkbeer:


If you catch them,,you can:darkbeer: what do u use for catfish bait

*Hope Crackers sets u up good Zap*


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Marty,
> 
> Have a safe trip home and don't part with too much cash at "Cracker's".
> 
> Tom



Thanks, Tom.
Made it back safe and sound.
Just strings and cables.
I didn't have to dig to far.


----------



## zap

The Hood said:


> How you like my $350 Ice rig:shade:


Sweet, looks like you eat good tonite.:teeth:


marty


----------



## zap

*Crackers*

New strings and cables by Crackers:teeth:

The arrow went thru the chrono so fast it blew it over.:mg:
Mike had to set it back up.










The shop had been remodeled since my last visit, the new set up is sweet.










Then I got to shoot the new STROTHER SR71 (pic below)










Too bad I am poor.:sad:

But my bow is set for a while.:shade:

marty


----------



## zmax hunter

Dang nab it!!!!! how I have missed this thread for so long is unexplainable,...Marty/zap,.......Outstanding Job! What an adventure! I hope to meet Crackers someday myself.

^5! you da man! z


----------



## zap

zmax hunter said:


> Dang nab it!!!!! how I have missed this thread for so long is unexplainable,...Marty/zap,.......Outstanding Job! What an adventure! I hope to meet Crackers someday myself.
> 
> ^5! you da man! z


:thumbs_up

Hey zmax.
I hear you are coming to Lawrence soon. Bring your bow and shoot a doe.:shade: Open tll 1/31 here.
I can have a set up ready for you.

marty

I have to check my PM's after dinner, cookin now.:wink:


----------



## tguil

Marty,

It appears that your adventure is over. It was a great one! I enjoyed every bit of it from my nice warm computer room. 

We'll be lookin' for tales of your Kansas hunting and your "crackerized bow".

Take care.

Tom


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Marty,
> 
> It appears that your adventure is over. It was a great one! I enjoyed every bit of it from my nice warm computer room.
> 
> We'll be lookin' for tales of your Kansas hunting and your "crackerized bow".
> 
> Take care.
> 
> Tom


RE-Crackerize bow.
The only way to let the arrows fly.

I am going out tommorrow afternoon after some more meat.:teeth:

I plan to update the thread as long as there is interest.:smile:
4 doe tags left.:mg: I better shoot straight.
I would also be nice to kill a few turkeys. 
My son missed me, or so he says, I am pretty sure he wants to get in a tree. But at twelve he gets bored easy. I had better pattern the deer well, so we only have a few hr sit, thats his limit.:mg:

marty


----------



## lc12

So Marty,
Will this thread continue under the "Off to Missouri" thread?
Or will you begin a new thread like "There's No Place Like Home!"??
Just wondering as I would like to continue to follow your hunts up until your season ends.
Good luck in the Land of Oz, and I hope your killing streak continues!
Give Zap a pat on the head for me.
Oh! Will you be staying in your camper or are you hunting close to home?


----------



## zap

lc12 said:


> So Marty,
> Will this thread continue under the "Off to Missouri" thread?
> Or will you begin a new thread like "There's No Place Like Home!"??
> Just wondering as I would like to continue to follow your hunts up until your season ends.
> Good luck in the Land of Oz, and I hope your killing streak continues!
> Give Zap a pat on the head for me.
> Oh! Will you be staying in your camper or are you hunting close to home?


I can post stuff right here. As long as there is interest.

I will be staying in my Old Winebago, as it is home! 
I live a simple life at Clinton Lake State Park. 
The parks outdoor archery range is a few minutes away. Deer, turkeys, eagles, hawks, and more are right outside. Hiking trails just outside the door to stay in shape. Lake five minutes away. Inexpensive living at its best.:teeth: You cannot hunt the park, but its 3/4 of a mile to public land deer/turkeys. My sons mom lives 15 minutes away, so the drop off trip is short and the school is close. We share time 50/50. Sam, my boy loves it here. That reminds me I have to stock up on firewood for the nightly campfire.
When I travel I simply check out, see ya. No cost while I am not here.
The year long residents here are the best neighbors I have ever had.:thumbs_up
If you can deal with not having some "essentials" its a great life.
I plan to keep life simple for a while, so I can afford to do what I want.

You guys didn't think I was rich or something. Did you?

The slide in camper is our guest house/computer room when not in use for hunting trips. 
It is also an awesome way to day hunt, warm place to dress and undress. Hot lunches available, and a bed for a nap.:shade: And wireless internet.:thumbs_up


marty


----------



## bonemonger

marty,riches and wealth are measured many different ways.you my friend are rich in what matters most,being able to enjoy the outdoors and all its has to offer.and you shared the wealth.keep after them.


----------



## zap

bonemonger said:


> marty,riches and wealth are measured many different ways.you my friend are rich in what matters most,being able to enjoy the outdoors and all its has to offer.and you shared the wealth.keep after them.


:thumbs_up

I just want to be happy.
I am happy when I am in the woods.
Its pretty simple really.
Keep it simple and be happy.:teeth:

marty


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST

bonemonger said:


> marty,riches and wealth are measured many different ways.you my friend are rich in what matters most,being able to enjoy the outdoors and all its has to offer.and you shared the wealth.keep after them.


good post!


----------



## The Hood

:thumbs_up for the Pic's


----------



## zap

The Hood said:


> :thumbs_up for the Pic's


No problem.
Nice shop, huh.


marty


----------



## WWILL

Marty, how far is Clinton State Park from Kansas City? I live in south Louisiana but my Mom lives in K.C. That sounds like a place I would like to visit while I am up there visiting her. Oh and loved reading your hunting adventure. I've wanted for some years now to find some places up there to bow hunt but it would have to be earlier in the season for I don't think this old southern boy could stand -zero temps to hunt.


----------



## zap

WWILL said:


> Marty, how far is Clinton State Park from Kansas City? I live in south Louisiana but my Mom lives in K.C. That sounds like a place I would like to visit while I am up there visiting her. Oh and loved reading your hunting adventure. I've wanted for some years now to find some places up there to bow hunt but it would have to be earlier in the season for I don't think this old southern boy could stand -zero temps to hunt.


Just west of Lawrence, Kansas. Maybe 45 minutes from KC.
Stop by anytime. Outdoor range here is pretty good, free and you can shoot past 100 easy, if you care to.
I was shooting from 70 at my 3D target and a guy there said that was to far to shoot at deer. So I gave him the AT website address, I figured he would feel at home here.
All Kansas tags are good in unit 19, thats where I am.
Pretty good deer here and good public ground. 
Its hard to find a monster, just like anywhere else. But there are 130+ around for a guy who is willing to do a little work and put in some stand time.
I would be glad to line you out, season opens late Sept.
Contact me and we can do some scouting before season together.:teeth:

marty


----------



## WWILL

zap said:


> Just west of Lawrence, Kansas. Maybe 45 minutes from KC.
> Stop by anytime. Outdoor range here is pretty good, free and you can shoot past 100 easy, if you care to.
> I was shooting from 70 at my 3D target and a guy there said that was to far to shoot at deer. So I gave him the AT website address, I figured he would feel at home here.
> All Kansas tags are good in unit 19, thats where I am.
> Pretty good deer here and good public ground.
> Its hard to find a monster, just like anywhere else. But there are 130+ around for a guy who is willing to do a little work and put in some stand time.
> I would be glad to line you out, season opens late Sept.
> Contact me and we can do some scouting before season together.:teeth:
> 
> marty


Thanks Marty, I might just be able to take you up on that one day. Can you buy out of state liscenes for KS over the counter or do you have to go though a lottery draw?


----------



## zap

WWILL said:


> Thanks Marty, I might just be able to take you up on that one day. Can you buy out of state liscenes for KS over the counter or do you have to go though a lottery draw?


http://www.kdwp.state.ks.us/news/Hunting/Applications-and-Fees/Deer

I believe its a draw, but I remember hearing that there we left over permits for some units.
Last season ( as always ) all unit tags were good in unit 19. 
Thats because we have too many deer here. Not such a bad problem, in my opinion. 

Missouri, Oklahoma, and Nebraska are over the counter.

marty


----------



## WWILL

Thanks Marty, and good luck the rest of the hunting season!


----------



## zap

WWILL said:


> Thanks Marty, and good luck the rest of the hunting season!


No problem, its all good.

The deer need the luck.:teeth:
I plan to be ON them, like white on rice.:mg:

































Hopefuly.:wink:


marty


----------



## utahelk

Good read, Thanks for the info on the other post.


----------



## Mr.Bro

Thanks Zap its been great keeping up on your hunt.

Great pics.What make of camera do you use?


----------



## zap

Mr.Bro said:


> Thanks Zap its been great keeping up on your hunt.
> 
> Great pics.What make of camera do you use?


Canon 50D for now, thinking of selling it and downgrading to something with out the shutter noise. I would like to take pics of the deer I pass on, without alerting them.

marty


----------



## buckfevered

Can you not go into the setup/program and shut the audio off? I can on my sony.


----------



## zap

buckfevered said:


> Can you not go into the setup/program and shut the audio off? I can on my sony.


No the high end cameras have a shutter that clicks. 

marty


----------



## The Hood

zap said:


> No the high end cameras have a shutter that clicks.
> 
> marty


I click too,,,,,Hood must be high end or sumthun


----------



## zap

The Hood said:


> I click too,,,,,Hood must be high end or sumthun


Hey Hood how the fishing?:set1_fishing:

marty


----------



## buckfevered

Sorry Marty, didn't look to see what the Cannon 50D was. After looking, can't believe you tote that into the woods and the stand. I'd be afraid of dropping it or something.


----------



## zap

No hunting today, :thumbs_do
My other pick up decided to blow out a metal brake line on the way to get it to the lake. Opened the hood to check the fluid and the top radiator hose had a hole in it.:mg: I got it here, then shot at the range to relieve stress. Hopefully it wont be raining to bad in the am to go hunt. Then its time to fix the truck.:teeth:

marty


----------



## zap

buckfevered said:


> Sorry Marty, didn't look to see what the Cannon 50D was. After looking, can't believe you tote that into the woods and the stand. I'd be afraid of dropping it or something.


I pack it, then hang it on screw in step. I plan to ebay it soon and get something smaller and quieter.


marty


----------



## tguil

Marty,

You have excellent taste in bows, cameras and dogs. You must really be "da man". Me -- I'm sort of a "point-and shoot" guy with both my camera and my bows, but I do have darn nice dogs. 

Sorry you didn't get to hunt today. Sorry too about the truck hassle. Good thing you weren't up at Nodaway in subzero weather, right?

Tom


----------



## The Hood

zap said:


> Hey Hood how the fishing?:set1_fishing:
> 
> marty


got 29 crappie so far, had to take today off, my folks were in town. sounds like we're going to get a bad ice storm tonight thu tomorrow, so I may stay in tomorrow too.

Glad that hose held out till you got home!


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Marty,
> 
> You have excellent taste in bows, cameras and dogs. You must really be "da man". Me -- I'm sort of a "point-and shoot" guy with both my camera and my bows, but I do have darn nice dogs.
> 
> Sorry you didn't get to hunt today. Sorry too about the truck hassle. Good thing you weren't up at Nodaway in subzero weather, right?
> 
> Tom


Thanks, Tom.
I was near a place to get brake fluid and field repaired the hose. But it was no fun laying in the mud looking for the brake line leak. I found it and hopefully I can get it fixed tommorrow, I ordered a radiator hose and that will be here tommorrow as well.:thumbs_up

Then I will be crusin.:car:


I am very glad that I had no break downs on the trip. But I always have tools and some duct tape, just in case.:smile:

marty


----------



## zap

The Hood said:


> got 29 crappie so far, had to take today off, my folks were in town. sounds like we're going to get a bad ice storm tonight thu tomorrow, so I may stay in tomorrow too.
> 
> Glad that hose held out till you got home!


Way to go on the crappie HOOD.:thumbs_up

The hose was torn just above the metal stub on the radiator, I cut it shorter and stuck it back on.

marty


----------



## Mr.Bro

If your a Cannon person check out their Sure Shots.QUIET,10x optical,9pik,image stabilazation and fits into upper chest pocket of my HSS vest.Take a small tripod 12 to 48inch and your all set to go.

Thanks again for sharing your hunt with us.


----------



## zap

Mr.Bro said:


> If your a Cannon person check out their Sure Shots.QUIET,10x optical,9pik,image stabilazation and fits into upper chest pocket of my HSS vest.Take a small tripod 12 to 48inch and your all set to go.
> 
> Thanks again for sharing your hunt with us.


I was planning on one of those. :thumbs_up

Just need to peddle the 50D first.:teeth:

Thanks for being part of the hunt, it was a blast.

marty


----------



## Mr.Bro

I see a little resemblence,friend.

Us old guys hanging in there.

Well i might be a wee bit heavier and a tad older.

Question.How do you get youyr pics toshow with black around them?


----------



## zap

Mr.Bro said:


> I see a little resemblence,friend.
> 
> Us old guys hanging in there.
> 
> Well i might be a wee bit heavier and a tad older.
> 
> Question.How do you get youyr pics toshow with black around them?


All us hunters need to hang together, especially us older guys.

I use Adobe Lightroom, I save a one pic slide show. 
That gives it the border.
Then use photobucket to post it.

You can do multiple pic slide shows with the same effect, its a pretty cool program. 

Nice looking pic you posted.:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## zap

I finally made it out to my little 65 acre lease, here in Kansas. I sat in a stand at the edge of a cut bean field.










I was hopping for a few does to come by, but none around today. Just after sunset I had a 3 buck batchelor group cross the field. I snapped some pics but the shutter speed was not to great being it was fairly dark. The pics are taken at 75 and 50 yards. Two pretty nice 8's and a young 6.:teeth:




























All had their antlers intact. 
I plan to sit this same stand in the am and see what happens.

Sorry the pics are not better.

marty


----------



## The Hood

yeah,,you should be,,I want better pictures tomorrow!

Looks like a nice lease


----------



## tguil

The Hood said:


> ...Looks like a nice lease


Looks like Nebraska rather than Kansas. Even Dorothy and Toto would agree. 

Tom


----------



## zap

The Hood said:


> yeah,,you should be,,I want better pictures tomorrow!
> 
> Looks like a nice lease


The pics are good enough to see HORNS!!!

I was nice to see some of the bucks that use that area made it so far.

marty


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Looks like Nebraska rather than Kansas. Even Dorothy and Toto would agree.
> 
> Tom


I like that kind of view anywhere.

marty


----------



## zap

Here is the view from the stand.





















marty


----------



## Smith2970

Hey Marty, This is my second post on your thread. I wanted to take a second to thank you for the entertainment. I have enjoyed this thread. The back is still healing from surgery , another month or so before I can shoot again.I look foward to reading you kansas hunt post. thanks again and keep on keepin' on.


----------



## The Hood

you have a point

to see horns is a good thing!!!

A guy went yesterday for 2 hours and found 11 sheds laying on top the snow:mg:


----------



## zap

Smith2970 said:


> Hey Marty, This is my second post on your thread. I wanted to take a second to thank you for the entertainment. I have enjoyed this thread. The back is still healing from surgery , another month or so before I can shoot again.I look foward to reading you kansas hunt post. thanks again and keep on keepin' on.


I am sorry to hear that you hurt your back, I know that can be a difficult thing to deal with. Hopefully you will be back at it better than ever soon.:teeth:

Glad you enjoy the thread. I know that I do. 
It was sweet seeing those bucs, too bad the pics dont do them justice.
Maybe next season we will have a good close up of the biggest one to show.
After an arrow goes thru him.:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## zap

The Hood said:


> you have a point
> 
> to see horns is a good thing!!!
> 
> A guy went yesterday for 2 hours and found 11 sheds laying on top the snow:mg:


Thats sweet. I wonder why the bucks in Missouri and Iowa have dropped their horns and the Kansas bucks still have em.
The Kansas boys must be tougher.:mg:

Those two eight's should be over 150 next season. Actually the second one might have been a ten, I put the binos down and grabbed the camera as soon as the first one cleared the timber. Too bad I cant run a camera better.

marty


----------



## Virginian

Nice pics Marty! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tmoran

Nice pics Marty.


----------



## zap

Glad you liked the pics.

marty


----------



## The Hood

> The Kansas boys must be tougher.


you are fur-sure 

I don't know what to do today,,go shed hunting or ice fishing, I still have a pot of coffee to drink while I decide:darkbeer:

I'd let the bucks walk this year and get right on them when bow season opens again, should be some nice buck in 9 months


----------



## zap

The Hood said:


> you are fur-sure
> 
> I don't know what to do today,,go shed hunting or ice fishing, I still have a pot of coffee to drink while I decide:darkbeer:
> 
> I'd let the bucks walk this year and get right on them when bow season opens again, should be some nice buck in 9 months


Buck season closed here 12/31/09. Doe only in my unit until 1-31, and turkey also.

I am pretty sure two of these were in the group.



















I am drinking coffee also, the fittings on that brake line are rusted bad. Gonna try to get em again in a while. 

Whatever you do HOOD hae a good day.:teeth:

marty


----------



## The Hood

Nice bucks,,looks like you snuck right up on them

them brake line jobs mostly turn into a bigger job,,use 2 Vise grips!


----------



## zap

The Hood said:


> Nice bucks,,looks like you snuck right up on them
> 
> them brake line jobs mostly turn into a bigger job,,use 2 Vise grips!


Those are trail cam pics that I ran thru my pic program. In the beginning of Dec. an outfitter (nephew of the guy that farms the ground) tried to muscle the old people that own the ground. He told them HE wanted to hunt a few days, they told him to talk to me. Well he sets up a stand and puts out a trail camera and a corn pile.
I was out of state, and squashed it when I got back, found the trail cam and mailed it back to him , LESS THE VIDEO CARD.
Anyway thats how got those pics.

marty


----------



## clee

Marty, 

I love the thread and I'm glad that you're going to continue the Kansas portion of your hunt. Those are some nice bucks that made it through the season. The does eat better anyway, right?


----------



## Archieup

Without question this has been one of the best posts I have read on here!

Thanks Marty!


----------



## zap

clee said:


> Marty,
> 
> I love the thread and I'm glad that you're going to continue the Kansas portion of your hunt. Those are some nice bucks that made it through the season. The does eat better anyway, right?


Thanks, Clee. I shot a 138 off that property. I knew there were bigger there, but I could not resist a 20 yard shot in Oct. 










They will be around next season and I will try to be more patient and get the big 10.
Once I get my pick up going I can get back to hunting. Brake line off and am going for parts.:teeth:

marty


----------



## asa_low12

What do you do for a living Marty that you don't have any work? I know a LOT of people in construction haven't had an honest weeks worth of work in months and I was just curious as to what you did.


----------



## zap

Archieup said:


> Without question this has been one of the best posts I have read on here!
> 
> Thanks Marty!


Thanks.:thumbs_up

Hopefully we can keep it going.

marty


----------



## The Hood

asa_low12 said:


> What do you do for a living Marty that you don't have any work? I know a LOT of people in construction haven't had an honest weeks worth of work in months and I was just curious as to what you did.


he's a Hardcore Hunter and unlike me,,he does something when work is slow


----------



## zap

asa_low12 said:


> What do you do for a living Marty that you don't have any work? I know a LOT of people in construction haven't had an honest weeks worth of work in months and I was just curious as to what you did.


I had a small excavating/trucking buisness since 1996, had to shut it down 12/2008. I already had a hobby, and the operating expenses were to much to make any money.
Now I do home repairs. Pretty much any interior or exterior work. I like exterior paint and interor tile the best. 
Last summer I replaced the whole back wall on a ranch, it was really rotten and termite eaten. That kept me busy for quite a while, the only thing I subed out was the wiring connections to the breaker box. Things are kind of slow right now, but should pick up in a couple of months.
I like to work for myself, that way I take on the amount of work I want and "get it done". Homeowners like it when you show up and put in the hours needed to get out of their hair quickly. If I want some time off I dont schedule anything. If I have my son when I am doing a job I make sure that the customer knows that I drop my son off a school and pick him up after, and that I will only be there for 7 hrs each day. My 12 year old has worked with me quite a bit though when it has been necessary for me to be on a job.
He has helped hang sheetrock and set concrete forms. He realy likes to pour and finish concrete. He also can do homework or read while I work for a few hours. I am blessed to have such a good son. :teeth:

Well thats what I do, kind of a long winded explination. 
I hope for everyones sake that the economy picks up, but I am not optomistic.

marty


----------



## zap

The Hood said:


> he's a Hardcore Hunter and unlike me,,he does something when work is slow


I got the brake line done.:teeth:
The vise grips worked well, thanks for the advice.
I can hunt tommorrow.:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## Mr.Bro

Alot of us unemployed construction workers out there.Been out of work for 15 months,new home construction.Maybe it will pick up this spring or summer.If not this time next year i may be living in my 16ft camper.Also picking up a few remodels and fixer-ups but dont know how long i can last without full-time job.
Good luck everyone.

Hey Zap how about keep this thread going and fill us in on Kansas?I keep it on my favorites so i can go straight to it.


----------



## tguil

Marty, 

Good luck tomorrow. Glad to learn that you are optimistic about your work. Talented home repair/remodeling guys are doing sort of OK around here.

Tom


----------



## zap

No hunting today, but I saw lots of deer here at the lake. While I was walking Zap I managed to snap this pic. I hope you guys like it.












It kind of looks like a painting, I thought it was pretty neat.



marty


----------



## zap

Mr.Bro said:


> Alot of us unemployed construction workers out there.Been out of work for 15 months,new home construction.Maybe it will pick up this spring or summer.If not this time next year i may be living in my 16ft camper.Also picking up a few remodels and fixer-ups but dont know how long i can last without full-time job.
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> Hey Zap how about keep this thread going and fill us in on Kansas?I keep it on my favorites so i can go straight to it.


I hope the work picks up for you. 
I think there a lots of unemployed folks, not just construction workers.
The current economic climate has devestated lots of lives. Its a bad situation, and lets all pray that it changes. ( and dont forget to vote )

I will keep the thread going as long as there is interest and responses.


marty


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Marty,
> 
> Good luck tomorrow. Glad to learn that you are optimistic about your work. Talented home repair/remodeling guys are doing sort of OK around here.
> 
> Tom


Thanks, Tom. 
I keep pluggin along, not much else a guy can do.


marty


----------



## zap

I will be in the stand to watch the sun come up this morning.:teeth:
Its 36 degrees so it wont be to cold.:wink:

Hopefully we will see some mature does. Its pretty still an quiet, almost no wind. That always adds to the challange.

marty


----------



## tguil

Marty,

You are off to hunt and I'm sitting here at 4:50 drinking a cup of coffee trying to figure out why I am up so early. I never get up this early to hunt. Must be an "old guy" moment. 

Good luck this morning.

Tom


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Marty,
> 
> You are off to hunt and I'm sitting here at 4:50 drinking a cup of coffee trying to figure out why I am up so early. I never get up this early to hunt. Must be an "old guy" moment.
> 
> Good luck this morning.
> 
> Tom


Every day you wake up is a good day!
No matter what time it is.:wink:

I have been having trouble getting to sleep, and sleeping to late in the am,
when I woke up at 2:30 I decided to stay up and maybe it will help get me back on the schedule that I like. (up before the sun).

I hope that you have a great day.:thumbs_up

I got the other pick up going.
The hunting rig gets some strange looks from the Lawrence crowd.

marty


----------



## tguil

zap said:


> I got the other pick up going.
> The hunting rig gets some strange looks from the Lawrence crowd.
> marty


What do you expect? The Lawrence folks consider Lawrence to be the "Athens of the West'. You would also get some strange looks in NYC. Might not want to drive it home.

Tom


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> What do you expect? The Lawrence folks consider Lawrence to be the "Athens of the West'. You would also get some strange looks in NYC. Might not want to drive it home.
> 
> Tom


I guess you are correct. It is a fairly liberal/elitist town.
I fit right in.

marty


----------



## zap

Nothing happening this morning, sat 3 hrs. Nada.

Sat this afternoon in the same stand, gusty wind, about sunset heard the does blowing about 100 yards downhill from my stand. The wind must have swirled that way.

Its pretty obvious that if I want to shoot some does off this property in the next week I will have to be back in the timber. I have a stand set in a big bur oak tree in there, I have never sat in it since we set it this summer. Sunday I am going to be there early morning and will stay as long as I can.

marty


----------



## Jerm

Very awesome thread Marty!

We need to get together and hunt sometime, I know you seem to do alot of solo hunting, as do I......I could learn a great deal from a seasoned hunter like you....honestly.

We are only about 3.5 hours or less apart......My dad has some pretty good ground, plus I have access to hundreds of acres here.....feel free to drop me a line, we could do some spring turkey or fall archery....would be a blast.....

Hope you have a great finish to your season!
Jerm


----------



## zap

Jerm said:


> Very awesome thread Marty!
> 
> We need to get together and hunt sometime, I know you seem to do alot of solo hunting, as do I......I could learn a great deal from a seasoned hunter like you....honestly.
> 
> We are only about 3.5 hours or less apart......My dad has some pretty good ground, plus I have access to hundreds of acres here.....feel free to drop me a line, we could do some spring turkey or fall archery....would be a blast.....
> 
> Hope you have a great finish to your season!
> Jerm


Sounds good to me, but I am not that seasoned. Well my age has seasoned me.:wink:

This my second season bowhunting. I enjoy huntng with other people and appreciate your generous offer. We will be in touch.:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## tguil

Marty,

Good luck this weekend. You guys that can sit in a stand for a long period time amaze me. I'm good for about an hour or two.

Tom


----------



## rcmjr

keep after 'em Marty, I've got my money on you for some more baldies in the freezer!


----------



## zap

rcmjr said:


> keep after 'em Marty, I've got my money on you for some more baldies in the freezer!


Thanks, back at it tommorrow. I have some plans with my son today and there is an indoor 3D shoot at TRI COUNTY ROD and GUN club tonite.:thumbs_up


marty


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Marty,
> 
> Good luck this weekend. You guys that can sit in a stand for a long period time amaze me. I'm good for about an hour or two.
> 
> Tom


Thanks, Tom.

Sometimes I can sit for a while and sometimes I cannot. We will see how it goes.

marty


----------



## sullins44

Marty, I'm sorry to say I just found this thread this morning - but man what a fun day reading your adventure. This was my second bow season as well, and I did better than last year, so I too must be learning something right...:wink:

Please keep updating about the rest of your season...you definitely have some interest here!

Lastly, thanks for an inspiring tale and I wish you the best in your work and life. I have no doubt that with your patience, grit, and humility good things are in your future. God Bless from our family to yours.

Brandon


----------



## asa_low12

zap said:


> I had a small excavating/trucking buisness since 1996, had to shut it down 12/2008. I already had a hobby, and the operating expenses were to much to make any money.
> Now I do home repairs. Pretty much any interior or exterior work. I like exterior paint and interor tile the best.
> Last summer I replaced the whole back wall on a ranch, it was really rotten and termite eaten. That kept me busy for quite a while, the only thing I subed out was the wiring connections to the breaker box. Things are kind of slow right now, but should pick up in a couple of months.
> I like to work for myself, that way I take on the amount of work I want and "get it done". Homeowners like it when you show up and put in the hours needed to get out of their hair quickly. If I want some time off I dont schedule anything. If I have my son when I am doing a job I make sure that the customer knows that I drop my son off a school and pick him up after, and that I will only be there for 7 hrs each day. My 12 year old has worked with me quite a bit though when it has been necessary for me to be on a job.
> He has helped hang sheetrock and set concrete forms. He realy likes to pour and finish concrete. He also can do homework or read while I work for a few hours. I am blessed to have such a good son. :teeth:
> 
> Well thats what I do, kind of a long winded explination.
> I hope for everyones sake that the economy picks up, but I am not optomistic.
> 
> marty


I was going through my hours book doing my taxes yesterday and realized we ran out of work in may with unsteady hours for a couple of months before that. I didn't work enough to make any kind of difference from may til end of september. I was looking forward to OCT1 when bowseason started and really didn't want to work after that for a little while anyway. I ended up getting out of painting and construction and getting a job at the county road dept at the end of sept and have been working there since then. I like interior painting mucccch better than exterior.


----------



## zap

:smile:


sullins44 said:


> Marty, I'm sorry to say I just found this thread this morning - but man what a fun day reading your adventure. This was my second bow season as well, and I did better than last year, so I too must be learning something right...:wink:
> 
> Please keep updating about the rest of your season...you definitely have some interest here!
> 
> Lastly, thanks for an inspiring tale and I wish you the best in your work and life. I have no doubt that with your patience, grit, and humility good things are in your future. God Bless from our family to yours.
> 
> Brandon


I am very happy to hear that you enjoyed the thread. It has been lots of fun for me.:smile:
Thanks for wishing me well, it is appreciated!:thumbs_up

May God smile down on us all.


marty


----------



## zap

asa_low12 said:


> I was going through my hours book doing my taxes yesterday and realized we ran out of work in may with unsteady hours for a couple of months before that. I didn't work enough to make any kind of difference from may til end of september. I was looking forward to OCT1 when bowseason started and really didn't want to work after that for a little while anyway. I ended up getting out of painting and construction and getting a job at the county road dept at the end of sept and have been working there since then. I like interior painting mucccch better than exterior.


I hear you, the economy has not been good. I quess I would like interior if it was new constructon, but I would really rather be outside. I wish you luck with the new job. 
I have worked for myself for 30+ years, I am not sure if I could work for someone else. I hope I dont have to find out.


marty


----------



## tguil

Marty,

Good luck today on your timber stand. 

After forty two years in the school business, I retired to work (play) for myself. My current job is maintaining my house and surrounding forty acres and taking really good care of my two golden retrievers. The rest of the time I hunt or ride one of my Harley Davidsons. Being "really old" is not all that bad.

Tom


----------



## strikerII

Marty,
Thoroughly enjoyed this thread on your Missouri quest. I love winterbow, really tests yourself, equipment and sanity! I've still been at it in NJ. Finally had a shot at a doe that came in with a group and shot under her!!!! Turns out I had bumped my rest somehow, loosened it and the arrow took a nose dive. I had been shooting that morning prior to hunting and everything was fine. Will be back at it when I'm off Tuesday. Our season ends January 30.
Thanks again for keeping me in the tree!
Mike


----------



## lc12

zap said:


> I got the other pick up going.
> The hunting rig gets some strange looks from the Lawrence crowd.
> 
> marty


And just think. While you were here in the Show-Me state no one gave your hunting rig a second look! Just another vehicle on the road around here!!! :thumbs_up

Take it easy Marty!!!


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Marty,
> 
> Good luck today on your timber stand.
> 
> After forty two years in the school business, I retired to work (play) for myself. My current job is maintaining my house and surrounding forty acres and taking really good care of my two golden retrievers. The rest of the time I hunt or ride one of my Harley Davidsons. Being "really old" is not all that bad.
> 
> Tom


My son and I shot indoor 3D/2D shoot last nite, it was a blast. Got home pretty late and he wants to shoot at the outdoor range today. No hunting this morning. 
After so much hard work you deserve to do what you want for a while.:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## zap

lc12 said:


> And just think. While you were here in the Show-Me state no one gave your hunting rig a second look! Just another vehicle on the road around here!!! :thumbs_up
> 
> Take it easy Marty!!!


:thumbs_up

Gotta love Missouri.

marty


----------



## zap

strikerII said:


> Marty,
> Thoroughly enjoyed this thread on your Missouri quest. I love winterbow, really tests yourself, equipment and sanity! I've still been at it in NJ. Finally had a shot at a doe that came in with a group and shot under her!!!! Turns out I had bumped my rest somehow, loosened it and the arrow took a nose dive. I had been shooting that morning prior to hunting and everything was fine. Will be back at it when I'm off Tuesday. Our season ends January 30.
> Thanks again for keeping me in the tree!
> Mike


My ex is from Rutherford, we were married there.
Too bad about the rest trouble, hopefully you will get another opportunity at a deer. 

marty


----------



## 76Scout-Dad

*Pic's*

Greetings Marty, and to all the fans of Archery Talks official Hardcore Hunter.

As Marty made mention of, he came out to our indoor 3D league on Saturday. I have some good pictures to share. Hope Marty and everyone else enjoys.

Here's Marty and Myself, tennis balls of the world be afraid, be very afraid....









The next time thru the course I wasn't so lucky, might have to add a few cranks....









And not that anyone had any doubts about Marty's skill.....here's one of Marty after drilling a ping pong ball, at 20 yards. He was one of three guys who hit it.









Some other guy got it to....









And here is Marty's boy Sam, looks like he's ready for Spring turkey,(The "Head" is just paper pasted to foam board, stuck to the 3D turkey with a pin. The object was to hit it, and pin to bale)









It was great to see Marty, been pals for a couple years now after meeting at our club. I hope everyone enjoys the photos.

Matt - aka 76Scout-Dad


----------



## zap

Thanks, Matt.

I would recommend the shoot to anyone in the K.C. area. It was lots of fun.
Two weeks left and then it will run for 5 weeks about a month later.
Indoors. We shot 40 targets, 1/2 2D and 1/2 3D. Ranges from 5 to 28 yards.
Saturday nite at 7 PM. 
Tri County Rod and Gun Club 
Linwood, Kansas.
:thumbs_up

I hit that turkey head twice, but could not pin it. Sam wont let me forget that one.:teeth::teeth:


marty


----------



## The Hood

I just can't picture Marty in somewhere that is warm


Thanks for the Hardcore Pictures!!! and he can shoot a bow:wink:


----------



## zap

The Hood said:


> I just can't picture Marty in somewhere that is warm
> Thanks for the Hardcore Pictures!!! and he can shoot a bow:wink:


I can.:thumbs_up

marty


----------



## dx2

Looks like a fun shoot.

Great pics and good shooting fellas.


----------



## 76Scout-Dad

*Pics and such*



The Hood said:


> I just can't picture Marty in somewhere that is warm
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Hardcore Pictures!!! and he can shoot a bow:wink:


More than welcome for the pictures. In a few weeks we'll have more up on our web site
http://tricountyarchery.shutterfly.com/

Hood - We met last year at the Bragging Rights shoot. The wife, kids and I were camped two tents down from yours. You gonna make it down this year? August 14-15.


----------



## The Hood

76Scout-Dad said:


> More than welcome for the pictures. In a few weeks we'll have more up on our web site
> http://tricountyarchery.shutterfly.com/
> 
> Hood - We met last year at the Bragging Rights shoot. The wife, kids and I were camped two tents down from yours. You gonna make it down this year? August 14-15.


YOU bet'cha,,thought I knew that mug when I looked at the pictures..Look forword to seeing you all again.

I already invited Marty!


----------



## 76Scout-Dad

The Hood said:


> YOU bet'cha,,thought I knew that mug when I looked at the pictures..Look forword to seeing you all again.
> 
> I already invited Marty!


Awesome! I think we'll probably end up camping again this year. Looking forward to sitting around the camp fire after a long day of shooting. I'll make sure there is a big enough pile of dry logs this year. :wink:


----------



## tguil

Good to see the pics of Hardcore Hunter in a warm place. Thanks for posting them, Matt.

Marty,

Great shooting! Almost makes me want to switch to a release. Almost.......

Tom


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Good to see the pics of Hardcore Hunter in a warm place. Thanks for posting them, Matt.
> 
> Marty,
> 
> Great shooting! Almost makes me want to switch to a release. Almost.......
> 
> Tom


Thanks, Tom.
Actually quite a few people shot better than I did at that shoot. 
I was even out shot by a girl, . 

Matt's wife blew my doors off.:sad:

Kudos to her on a great score.:wav:

I did get lucky though.:thumbs_up

My son did very well, finishing in middle of the pack.:teeth:


marty


----------



## zap

No hunting today, but there was a great view from where I live at sunset.












marty


----------



## oh_ridgerunner

awesome pic marty!!


----------



## zap

oh_ridgerunner said:


> awesome pic marty!!


Thanks.
Its a beautiful world, I am grateful to be able to capture some of what it has to offer.

marty


----------



## lc12

Well Marty, it appears this thread is dwindling down. I guess your bow season is about over now too, isn't it?
Just wanted to thank you one more time for taking me with you on your Missouri hunt. This was a classic thread, and I enjoyed every minute of it.
So, thanks.
By the way, you may want to "batten the hatches" as it looks like a big storm is headed our way! Oklahoma and Texas are getting BLASTED!!!
You take, and hopefully will run into you again next season!!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Idahodawg

I saw this picture of Marty










And thought, "I know this dude from somewhere." Then I figured it out. :teeth:










Thanks for sharing your story, Marty. I just found it on Friday, and it took me until today to finish everything. It's like a book I didn't want to put down.


----------



## zap

Wadell's dad has a few years on me.:wink:
But I am getting up there.

marty


----------



## The Hood

zap said:


> Wadell's dad has a few years on me.:wink:
> But I am getting up there.
> 
> marty


I couldn't tell:darkbeer:


----------



## zap

The Hood said:


> I couldn't tell:darkbeer:


:teeth:

marty


----------



## jkm97

For a minute there I thought you were Waddell's dad...


----------



## zap

Lets not rush the aging process.:smile:
Besides I am much better lookin.:teeth:

marty


----------



## BUCKSOH

Great thread Marty, never seen it till today but just looked at all 33 pages. You are living the dream.


----------



## The Hood

zap said:


> Besides I am much better lookin.:teeth:
> 
> marty





BUCKSOH said:


> You are living the dream.


Better looking
who you been talkin too, Zap


----------



## zap

The Hood said:


> Better looking
> who you been talkin too, Zap


:teeth:

marty


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT

Hey Marty, I'll be coming through Lawrence in about four hours, I'm just coming up on St. Louis. You and Zap up for a visit?


----------



## The Hood

marty said to pm you his cell, he out shed hunting with his son & zap


----------



## Paz

My dad look's cold.


----------



## zap

Paz said:


> My dad look's cold.


I wish it was a lttle cooler right now. 115 Heat index. No wind. 

marty


----------



## crooked stick

zap said:


> I wish it was a lttle cooler right now. 115 Heat index. No wind.
> 
> marty




It seems along with AZ we are generally among the hottest places in the country and I am no fan. GIVE ME SNOW ANYTIME.


----------



## mn5503

zap said:


> I wish it was a lttle cooler right now. 115 Heat index. No wind.
> 
> marty


Now that's funny! After 33 pages of reading


----------



## zap

mn5503 said:


> Now that's funny! After 33 pages of reading


Still hot here.
90+ H/Inedx this morning. :sad:
Opressive heat and humidy gets old after a week, we are into week two now and no relief in sight.

marty


----------



## tguil

zap said:


> Still hot here.
> 90+ H/Inedx this morning. :sad:
> Opressive heat and humidy gets old after a week, we are into week two now and no relief in sight.
> 
> marty


Maybe you should head up north to Nebraska. We are expecting temperatures under 90 for the next couple of days. Now how did this thread show up again? 

Tom


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Maybe you should head up north to Nebraska. We are expecting temperatures under 90 for the next couple of days. Now how did this thread show up again?
> 
> Tom



Nice to hear from you. 
These thing just kind of happen. :wink:

marty


----------



## dutch07

zap said:


> Still hot here.
> 90+ H/Inedx this morning. :sad:
> Opressive heat and humidy gets old after a week, we are into week two now and no relief in sight.
> 
> marty


marty thats cool for ga right now..... i wish we had 90


----------



## zap

dutch07 said:


> marty thats cool for ga right now..... i wish we had 90


That was at 6 AM.

marty


----------



## JustinM

106 heat index here lately in SW MO


----------



## The Hood

bout time I hood'on back heer

*Cuz*

It be ~ Pre-Season "Talk-Time" :shade:

I think the skeeter are going to be the worst they have been in many years!


----------



## zap

The Hood said:


> bout time I hood'on back heer
> 
> *Cuz*
> 
> It be ~ Pre-Season "Talk-Time" :shade:
> 
> I think the skeeter are going to be the worst they have been in many years!


Welcome back to THE HOOD............... 

marty


----------



## The Hood

Yep,,it's time to start making plans and buy all those things "we" wish we had last year. 

who drew a Iowa tag this year?


----------



## zap

The Hood said:


> Yep,,it's time to start making plans and buy all those things "we" wish we had last year.
> 
> who drew a Iowa tag this year?


Not me. Looks like I will be Off To Missouri again..........

Hope all is well, HOOD.

marty


----------



## The Hood

zap said:


> Not me. Looks like I will be Off To Missouri again..........
> 
> Hope all is well, HOOD.
> 
> marty


just finished painting a church in Axtell,ks and a school in Carbondale,Ks and now I'm in York,Ne doing another school. but I'm getting old and my back hurts:mg:

Hope things are going good with you Marty


----------



## Dfol20

Seeing this thread back up brings back some good memories following Zap along on his hunt. (And reminds me that there will be cold weather again eventually.) You should take another Missouri trip and keep this thread going. Good luck this season.


----------



## zap

Dfol20 said:


> Seeing this thread back up brings back some good memories following Zap along on his hunt. (And reminds me that there will be cold weather again eventually.) You should take another Missouri trip and keep this thread going. Good luck this season.


I am going in September...... been thinking about continuing the thread.

I wish you luck also.

marty


----------



## Sneaky Apasum

zap said:


> I am going in September...... been thinking about continuing the thread.
> 
> I wish you luck also.
> 
> marty


I didn't realize that there was any thinking to it. If you don't continue the thread, it better be because you started another one titled "Headed to Missouri, Part II."


----------



## zap

Sneaky Apasum said:


> I didn't realize that there was any thinking to it. If you don't continue the thread, it better be because you started another one titled "Headed to Missouri, Part II."


OK, stop twisting my arm.....:shade:

Continuing the thread would be a blast, I am looking foward to it.


marty


----------



## mtn3531

Need any help in Missouri Marty? Not sure if I can make it in September but it should be shortly thereafter. I'll give you a call this weekend, worked all day today then went to Bass Pro for their fall hunting sale.

Chris


----------



## tguil

Nebraska has so many tags available (cheap) that I may not hunt in Missouri this year, but if you are hunting during some nice September weather, I may ride one of my Harleys down and BS with you for a bit. Northwest Missouri is mighty pretty in the early fall..... December-January??????????:thumbs_do

Tom


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Nebraska has so many tags available (cheap) that I may not hunt in Missouri this year, but if you are hunting during some nice September weather, I may ride one of my Harleys down and BS with you for a bit. Northwest Missouri is mighty pretty in the early fall..... December-January??????????:thumbs_do
> 
> Tom


I will see you in September then. :wink:

marty


----------



## chemoshots

Ha, nm. Misread.


----------



## nycredneck

zap said:


> OK, stop twisting my arm.....:shade:
> 
> Continuing the thread would be a blast, I am looking foward to it.
> 
> 
> marty


So am I. Maybe this this time you will be fighting heat instead of cold. :beer:
Good Luck, give zap a pat on the head for me.
Bill


----------



## zap

nycredneck said:


> So am I. Maybe this this time you will be fighting heat instead of cold. :beer:
> Good Luck, give zap a pat on the head for me.
> Bill


Thanks, BIll.
Hot or not I will be hunting opening day. :darkbeer:

marty


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Looking forward to another great hunt. Following your January hunt was better than any hunting show on tv. Good luck in September.


----------



## zap

Thanks, KB. 

I hope I can provide some good entertainment to the AT crowd.

marty


----------



## APAsuphan

This was a great thread! RIP Zap.


----------



## The Hood

Zap had the best friend a Dog could ever wish for.....

* RIP Zap!*:usa2:


----------



## idavis

I'm here for the Zap memorial service...:dog1:


----------



## atm7819

isaacd said:


> I'm here for the Zap memorial service...:dog1:


Me too, RIP Zap ...... :dog1:


----------



## RCL

RIP Zap........:dog1: :amen:


----------



## pybowhtr

Hey Marty, it is too warm for you in Missouri. The deep snow and cold is when you put meat on the table last year. Good Luck , I look forward to your posts. I am hearing news about blue toungue in northern Missouri. Lots of dead deer found near water and deer numbers are down. Hope it is not like that where you are headed.


----------



## The Hood

RIP Zap


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT

RIP Zap


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903

RIP Zap


----------



## gtsum2

wow, just an incredible thread..I stumbled on this a couple hours ago and just finished reading it all..very inspirational. Best of luck to you Marty!


----------



## blackoak

I stumbled upon this thread by a recent post here on AT on what is the best thread of all time. I clicked on the link that took me to this thread and all I can say is Incredible !! Thisis no doubt the most inspiring thread on AT, but also the best I have ever read on the internet. Thank you so very much for posting your experiences on this hunt. You have my heartfelt condolence for your sidekick Zap. I truly feel dogs make this world a much better place to exist.


----------



## zap

gtsum2 said:


> wow, just an incredible thread..I stumbled on this a couple hours ago and just finished reading it all..very inspirational. Best of luck to you Marty!





blackoak said:


> I stumbled upon this thread by a recent post here on AT on what is the best thread of all time. I clicked on the link that took me to this thread and all I can say is Incredible !! Thisis no doubt the most inspiring thread on AT, but also the best I have ever read on the internet. Thank you so very much for posting your experiences on this hunt. You have my heartfelt condolence for your sidekick Zap. I truly feel dogs make this world a much better place to exist.


Thank's for the kind word's, and to all who posted on the thread and helped make it memorable.....


----------



## zap

God willing my trip start's tommorrow afternoon......

First stop will be north of Salina, Kansas at Brian's (zmax hunter), my son is coming on the first leg of the trip, he need's to be back next weekend.

Then I am Off To Missouri......... :shade:

Hopefully the trip will go well, and be a safe and fun journey.


----------



## jkm97

Good lucky Marty.


----------



## tguil

Marty, 

Good luck, but if you want an adventure like last year, you should be "Off to New Jersey". 

Tom


----------



## Bk123

Hey Marty thanks for the motivation to kill another doe out at the lake. 3 down 2 to go!!!! Heading out turkey hunting in the morning.I hope you have a awesome trip you have earned it! Zap a rio for me.


----------



## Trooper 08

God willing my trip start's tommorrow afternoon......

First stop will be north of Salina, Kansas at Brian's (zmax hunter), my son is coming on the first leg of the trip, he need's to be back next weekend.

If you stay until Friday you gotta have Brian take you to the Blue Moon! Great food and nice cold :darkbeer:


----------



## zap

Bk123 said:


> Hey Marty thanks for the motivation to kill another doe out at the lake. 3 down 2 to go!!!! Heading out turkey hunting in the morning.I hope you have a awesome trip you have earned it! Zap a rio for me.


Thank's, Brian.
That was a nice double of mature doe's that you took with your bow in one sit.
Good luck on the other two ...... Hope you get a turkey in the AM.
I left the stand in the cedar in the S/E corner of the CRP, if you want to sit it.


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Marty,
> 
> Good luck, but if you want an adventure like last year, you should be "Off to New Jersey".
> 
> Tom


I was actully hoping for a little warmer weather than last year........


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT

tguil said:


> Marty,
> 
> Good luck, but if you want an adventure like last year, you should be "Off to New Jersey".
> 
> Tom


Isn't that the truth. Fifteen inches so far and still coming!!! Wind gusts to 60mph!!!


----------



## zap

NJRUTNSTRUT said:


> Isn't that the truth. Fifteen inches so far and still coming!!! Wind gusts to 60mph!!!


That sound's like Missouri last January......
Hope it let's up soon.


----------



## Fullstrutter

YESSS!!! I'm very excited for this hunt!! It was awesome last year, and totally gave me my idea for doing my hunt this year. How many days do you have to hunt this year Marty?? Besides being more hardcore with the cold weather and snow and all, what made your hunt thread awesome was how many days you had to hunt. It was awesome to check it every day, multiple times a day, to see what was next. Maybe we can even kick it up a notch and make it an interactive experience with topo's edited in paint with deer movements marked and suggestions on where to hunt and stuff. 

Starting a new thread for your hunt this year Marty? Perhaps a new title or Off To Missouri II!!

Can't wait...GREAT LUCK!!!!


Strutter


----------



## okiehunt

Yeah your blog last year was great it was like a really really good book i could not wait to hear more it was like I was there with ya except I wasnt freezing... I agree a off to Missouri II would be awesome...


----------



## PassYoungBucks

Good luck Marty!!!


----------



## zmax hunter

Well, I talked zap and paz, they should arrive here about 8:30ish this evening. paz got all excited when i told him about this evenings scouting trip. i sat a stand he will be in tomorrow evening and counted nearly 40 deer, at least 10 were bucks. I also have a nice comfy Killzone ground blind set up for their morning hunts, 2 chairs and a Blackcat heater. Temps are supposed to be on the rise, highs in the 40s.


----------



## tguil

zmax hunter said:


> Well, I talked zap and paz, they should arrive here about 8:30ish this evening. paz got all excited when i told him about this evenings scouting trip. i sat a stand he will be in tomorrow evening and counted nearly 40 deer, at least 10 were bucks. I also have a nice comfy Killzone ground blind set up for their morning hunts, 2 chairs and a Blackcat heater. Temps are supposed to be on the rise, highs in the 40s.


Doesn't sound much like Marty's "outdoor experience" last December and January. Better conjure up some cold, snow and closed roads.

Tom


----------



## zap

Got loaded up and filled up with gas..... too bad it's up 50 cent's a gallon recently. :sad:










Stopped after about 20 mile's to check the rig out....a little bigger camper this trip.:wink:










Made it out and got settled in at the park camping spot.
Plan to chill in the AM and hit a spot Brian say's is good in the late afternoon, it' a pre set ladder and hang on in the same tree. 
But mainly I just want to enjoy the time with my son, Sam.......
It's been a rough year for me, and we have both had alot of stress the last few week's.
Hopefully he will enjoy the time we spend here.


----------



## pbuck

Good luck Marty......nothing like a little tree time to rid yourself of some stress. 

BTW...that's quite the rig!


----------



## pbuck

And one more thing.....even though your trip last year made for some interesting reading, I hope this one turns out to be a normal, relaxing trip with the son and doesn't turn into an Epic like that one. Sounds like you need a break.


----------



## lrbergin

Good luck buddy! Hope both of you connect with some monsters. Hopefully it’s a fun and relaxing trip in the new hacienda. 

BTW. Never made it out to Eudora to find out what was making that rub. That East wind last weekend screwed that plan up.


----------



## zap

pbuck said:


> And one more thing.....even though your trip last year made for some interesting reading, I hope this one turns out to be a normal, relaxing trip with the son and doesn't turn into an Epic like that one. Sounds like you need a break.


I hear that...
I would like to have a good time with my son, and alway's enjoy hunting a new area.
Having stuff set already by someone else is new to me, but when in Rome............Eat pasta. :darkbeer:

Glad you like the rig. More room in the camper than last year for sure.



lrbergin said:


> Good luck buddy! Hope both of you connect with some monsters. Hopefully it’s a fun and relaxing trip in the new hacienda.
> 
> BTW. Never made it out to Eudora to find out what was making that rub. That East wind last weekend screwed that plan up.


Thank's Luke. 
Next season the Eudora buck will be a year older, bigger and smarter.....:mg:
Maybe we can get after him early. :wink:


----------



## mn5503

Have a great trip Marty.


----------



## dmarwick

I've been waiting for this... Thanks for going hunting again. I'm done and now I feel like I get to enjoy the hunt again. I don't post much but I'll be right along for the ride. Good luck!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Nice! It has begun! 

No new thread though?? 69 pages is a bit perplexing/mind boggling to follow...especially as it turns into 100+ lol. 

*Off To Missouri II* - new thread for the win!!!


----------



## zap

mn5503 said:


> Have a great trip Marty.


Thank's, Steve.



dmarwick said:


> I've been waiting for this... Thanks for going hunting again. I'm done and now I feel like I get to enjoy the hunt again. I don't post much but I'll be right along for the ride. Good luck!


I am glad to be here..and appreciate the kind word's.











Got camp set up last nite.

The best part of camping at a park........No dealing with gassing up the generator.





















I have some creature comfort's this trip..... :wink:

Sam is still in the rack...we had a busy couple of day's geting everything ready for the trip.
I will spare him the embarasment of posting the pic...

:dog1:
Kinda not the same without Zap , she would have enjoyed the extra room.
I miss her alot....


----------



## Bk123

*Good luck*

Good luck Marty and Sam looking forward to tonights report.


----------



## tguil

zap said:


> .
> :dog1:
> Kinda not the same without Zap , she would have enjoyed the extra room.
> I miss her alot....


Marty, Maybe it's time for another pup...or two. You have enough room. 

Tom


----------



## Monarchcx

Space heater, TV, Dishwasher and a full size bed. You got a shower and a Satellite dish too? Man, you're living it up compared to last year! Where you at? I'll come down and hunt with you!


----------



## sirkle

I'm anxiously watching too, and living vicariously through you while I sit here at a computer at work. Good luck Marty!


----------



## zap

Bk123 said:


> Good luck Marty and Sam looking forward to tonights report.


Thank's again for the ride yesterday....and
Good luck at the lake.



tguil said:


> Marty, Maybe it's time for another pup...or two. You have enough room.
> 
> 
> Tom


Maybe ........one......



Monarchcx said:


> Space heater, TV, Dishwasher and a full size bed. You got a shower and a Satellite dish too? Man, you're living it up compared to last year! Where you at? I'll come down and hunt with you!


No dishwasher, and Sam has the back bedroom. :wink: 
Shower is nice........no Satellite though.
I plan to hunt Nebraska for doe's 1/16-1/18, maybe we can hook up.....



sirkle said:


> I'm anxiously watching too, and living vicariously through you while I sit here at a computer at work. Good luck Marty!


Thank's.


----------



## bhohler

Good luck on today's hunt!!


----------



## jagerace

Give em hell Marty! If you happen to be in the mid part of the state come help me thin a few does.:darkbeer:


----------



## zmax hunter

Sam is probably still sleeping,...lol Marty is in a tree till 1p,....then a couple hours of relaxin till this afternoons hunt,...I sure hope Sam gets his buck!


----------



## tguil

zap said:


> I plan to hunt Nebraska for doe's 1/16-1/18...


Where in Nebraska? I may be able to join you...at least for lunch or something. 

Oh, Indian Cave State Park is open to hunting..bow, muzzleloader and shotgun. (Can't have it all for bowhunters like in the "old days".:sad The RV campground is open complete with electricity and a shower-house. It is a very nice campground.

Tom


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Where in Nebraska? I may be able to join you...at least for lunch or something.
> 
> Oh, Indian Cave State Park is open to hunting..bow, muzzleloader and shotgun. (Can't have it all for bowhunters like in the "old days".:sad The RV campground is open complete with electricity and a shower-house. It is a very nice campground.
> 
> Tom


 I had not picked a spot yet......
If there is deer, electric and a shower, that's all I need.


----------



## RxBowhunter

Good luck!


----------



## lc12

Hey Marty! I am back onboard with you for this trip, as I had followed your story day by day last year! I wish the best for you and Sam.
I will be interested to hear how your new camper works out in the cold, especially how you handled the water situation in regards to freeze prevention.
Seems like once the weather turned COLD I was not able to make use of my camper's shower and toilet.
Should be a good ride again this year!!!


----------



## Cybertech

Best of luck with this years hunt Marty... I followed last years hunt from start to finish and it was just like being into a good book. We bowhunted Northern Missouri back in Nov. and I will be heading out to Southern Iowa this time with a muzzleloader Jan 2nd thru 10th. Weather supposed to be a bit warmer next week. Have a great trip! RIP Zap. you will be missed.


----------



## 2 Ultras

Good luck Marty. Looking forward to your excellent photography once more.


----------



## zap

We got out this afternoon, saw lot of deer all around us, but nothing in range.










It was not to cold though............


----------



## KYBowhunter89

Just a matter of time and you'll get it done! Nothing like some tree time with a loved one for some soul cleansing. Will be following the thread, good luck and safe hunting. :moose:


----------



## txcookie

I remember seeing this thread and over looking it while in Afgahnistan last yr. Sure wished I would have read it back then as it would have been perfect to help pass the time. Good luck this yr in MO. Hopefully you can pull another hat trick. Definatly the best thread EVER


----------



## zap

Thank's guy's.
It's time to get Sam up and get after it.
Pretty warm out, 40 degree's. 
Looking foward to some time in the wood's with my son today.....


----------



## nycredneck

Awesome, once again I am jealous that I can't be doing the same as you. I will enjoy reading your posts and tagging along once again. Good luck with hunting and enjoy quality time with your son. 
P.S. Seems kinda warm compared to last year, what will you do with the deer when you shoot one?


----------



## zap

nycredneck said:


> Awesome, once again I am jealous that I can't be doing the same as you. I will enjoy reading your posts and tagging along once again. Good luck with hunting and enjoy quality time with your son.
> P.S. Seems kinda warm compared to last year, what will you do with the deer when you shoot one?



Thank's.
If it's warm, skin and de bone, then in the cooler.
There is also a locker near where I hunt in MO.
They accept donation's for the needy.


----------



## archery146

No updates in a day and 1/2. Am I missing something?


----------



## Trooper 08

zap said:


> We got out this afternoon, saw lot of deer all around us, but nothing in range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was not to cold though............


That is a nice spot Marty, I never got to hunt that stand. I was on my way to that stand from the gasline and jumped a nice buck up across the creek on the first day! Good luck my friend, hope you guys smack some deer!


----------



## bownrut09

c'mon MARty!!!!!.......LONG TIME NO TALK lol good luck


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye

I found this thread a couple days ago and read through 25 pages already.Looking forward to reading some more of it here pretty soon.Good stuff Marty.You're a trooper.Keep up the good work.:thumb:


----------



## zap

Brian pushed a nice 150 to me an hour ago.
I could not get it done, the buck was at 15 yard's. :mg:

Another few second's and my pin would have been on him.........
But that's bowhunting...


----------



## da white shoe

zap said:


> Brian pushed a nice 150 to me an hour ago.
> I could not get it done, the buck was at 15 yard's. :mg:
> 
> Another few second's and my pin would have been on him.........
> But that's bowhunting...


Aarrggg!!!!


----------



## 22Mag

Good Luck!


----------



## The Hood

zap said:


> Brian pushed a nice 150 to me an hour ago.
> I could not get it done, the buck was at 15 yard's. :mg:
> 
> Another few second's and my pin would have been on him.........
> But that's bowhunting...


ok, how long does it take you to find your pin? whip that sucker back and jerk it off! No seconds involved...:shade:

Aim Hard>>>------> Jerk Fast


----------



## Buckblood

zap said:


> Brian pushed a nice 150 to me an hour ago.
> I could not get it done, the buck was at 15 yard's. :mg:
> 
> Another few second's and my pin would have been on him.........
> But that's bowhunting...


Well, at least you know there's a 150 in the area. Go get him Marty!!!


----------



## turkeyhunter60

Started reading your thread since yesterday, now I'm caught up..... Enjoy reading about your adventurous hunts...Keep us informed, good luck to you and your son...It's been in the single digits here for the lows...:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::teeth:


----------



## zap

turkeyhunter60 said:


> Started reading your thread since yesterday, now I'm caught up..... Enjoy reading about your adventurous hunts...Keep us informed, good luck to you and your son...It's been in the single digits here for the lows...:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::teeth:


Pretty much the same here today. 
Glad you enjoyed the thread.




da white shoe said:


> Aarrggg!!!!


Yup.......
Brian set me up on the recieving end of two drive's.
Seven doe's and a small buck passed close on the first.
On the second the nice buck came trotting my way, the wind swirled and he stopped 10 yard's short of where I was ready to try to stop him.

Still a fifteen yard shot, but he was going back the way he came before I could get a shot at him........


----------



## Stanley

You'll get him next time Marty


----------



## da white shoe

zap said:


> Pretty much the same here today.
> Glad you enjoyed the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.......
> Brian set me up on the recieving end of two drive's.
> Seven doe's and a small buck passed close on the first.
> On the second the nice buck came trotting my way, the wind swirled and he stopped 10 yard's short of where I was ready to try to stop him.
> 
> Still a fifteen yard shot, but he was going back the way he came before I could get a shot at him........


Somehow familiar sounding.... but not from this year. I would have had to SEE a nice buck! :wink:

Keep at 'em! They're there... just a matter of time.

Luck to ya, Martin T. Zapparooni!!!

:clock: :archery: :moose: :set1_cook2:


----------



## zap

Sam and I went out tonite, Sam had a small six and two doe's come in to where his ground blind was set.
They were not comfortable with the blind and moved off the way they came.

They worked around past me about forty yard's from the blind.
Just not what I was looking to kill for a buck, and with some shooting time left I passed on the doe's.
I had some doe's work within ten yard's earlier that sit, let them walk also.

The last day of antlered deer season in Kansas is over, no buck this year for me.......
It's been a tough season of hunting, and this trip proved no differant.

Second's and a few feet have proven the differance between a kill and nada....

But no matter what, this trip was successful, my son and I have spent some good quality time together.
Last nite we packed out 3/4 of a mile in the dark thru some difficult terrain, he managed it well and I was very proud of him, Sam is thirteen now and well on his way to manhood.
He was very close a few time's on this trip to killing his first bow deer, but thing's did not quite fall together.




I would like to thank Brian (zmax hunter) for inviting us out here, letting us hunt his set-up's, and for the time and effort he put in to help us...

He has some very good property to hunt, and a beautiful Inn where his hunter's stay while here.

I had the pleasure of meeting his wife tonite and Sam, Brian, her and I enjoyed a great meal at Trapper's.....good folk's and good food.....can't beat that.


----------



## zap

archery146 said:


> No updates in a day and 1/2. Am I missing something?


I am outside the Sprint network here, my wireless access charge's are extra for roaming service.
Just trying to keep the bill down....


----------



## Trooper 08

zap said:


> I would like to thank Brian (zmax hunter) for inviting us out here, letting us hunt his set-up's, and for the time and effort he put in to help us...
> 
> *He has some very good property to hunt, and a beautiful Inn where his hunter's stay while here*.
> 
> I had the pleasure of meeting his wife tonite and Sam, Brian, her and I enjoyed a great meal at Trapper's.....good folk's and good food.....can't beat that.


X2 glad you had a great trip Marty......hopefully next year when me and Dad come through maybe we can meet up for dinner.


----------



## zmax hunter

Its buck tag sandwiches for both of us Marty, and its not because we didnt have our chances.....lol Whatta ya say we go get a couple of Does this evening? Some say they taste better than bone. :lol:


----------



## the hamster

I'll bet they aren't as tasty as Trapper's sweet potato fries!


----------



## zap

the hamster said:


> I'll bet they aren't as tasty as Trapper's sweet potato fries!


Trapper's was GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD..........................:wink:


----------



## zap

Just made it to Nodaway........

It was a long drive for the old Chevy with a heavy load, but we made it.











Some pic's from the camp area......



















Had something to eat and got camp set up.

It's a little late to get set up somewhere, but I am off to have a look around.....


----------



## jagerace

Looks great Marty! Good luck.


----------



## tguil

Missouri at last...Go, Marty! :thumbs_up

Tom

p.s. Where are the snow drifts?


----------



## cwoods

Go get him Marty


----------



## Stanley

Go Marty.


----------



## zap

Saw some doe's from the road...
Got suited up quick and was able to get in a ground hide for the last 45 minute's.











Some pic's of the area.










Glad I brought wader's.........










Plan to get a few stand's set tommorrow, after an early ground sit.


----------



## zap

Stanley said:


> Go Marty.





cwoods said:


> Go get him Marty





tguil said:


> Missouri at last...Go, Marty! :thumbs_up
> 
> Tom
> 
> p.s. Where are the snow drifts?





jagerace said:


> Looks great Marty! Good luck.


Thank's guy's.
No snow.....:mg:

But it ain't over yet.....
At least camp is more comfortable this year. :wink:


----------



## Stanley

That standing corn should be a good attractor.


----------



## zap

Stanley said:


> That standing corn should be a good attractor.


I plan to set a stand down in the hedgerow at the low spot tommorrow.


----------



## mn5503

Good luck Marty.


----------



## zap

mn5503 said:


> Good luck Marty.


:thumbs_up


Late season, no snow and five tag's fill in twelve day's......:mg:

I will take some luck, thank's.


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT

Good luck Marty, I'm rootin for ya!!!


----------



## Trooper 08

Good luck Marty! Love the pics of the camper setup and the field pics!


----------



## turkeyhunter60

Just curious, how come you have your camper, and the trailer....Is there more people coming to hunt...Looks like alot better weather there this year so far for you.......It's really nippy here for us OLD GUYS, lolol...Good Luck to you....:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::teeth:


----------



## zap

turkeyhunter60 said:


> Just curious, how come you have your camper, and the trailer....Is there more people coming to hunt...Looks like alot better weather there this year so far for you.......It's really nippy here for us OLD GUYS, lolol...Good Luck to you....:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::teeth:


Well my son was with me last week, his mom picked him up Sunday.
The slide in is a good place to store stuff and do a day hunt with, the big camper is comfortable......


----------



## zap

Getting ready to hit it, shooting light at 7:15.

4 degree's windchill.......not too bad.

Should be over 30 later in the day, almost 40 tommorrow.

The old Honda generator is doing well, nice to have the computer and coffee.
Too bad gas is high right now...


----------



## zap

Got out and found a good spot to glass.











Saw about twenty deer work back into a brush strip, two good buck's amound them.....






















Plan to get a stand close in a little pocket of timber after I eat.


----------



## PassYoungBucks

Looks awesome! Good luck buddy.


----------



## basnbuks

gl maty jus relized ya was back on an adveture.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903

good luck Marty hope you smoke a big one


----------



## zmax hunter

Thanks again for bringing Sam out to hunt Kansas, Sorry he didnt get his buck. I had a great time meeting you both. Good Luck with Missouri Marty, it sounds/looks like you have found a good spot there!


----------



## mn5503

Something tells me those deer you glassed are in trouble


----------



## zap

Got the bike out to make scouting easier.....











Nothing happening tonite where I was....










Packed out and a new day start's tommorrow. :wink:


----------



## armedic1

Good luck, I'll be heading up to Warsaw this weekend to finish out the season as well.


----------



## Bk123

Marty I have a feeling something good is going to happen to you on this trip. Enjoy the peace and quiet and the song dogs.


----------



## jboswell

Good Luck Man! Stay after em!


----------



## Jumpmaster21

Hope you kill a big one!!!


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT

Go get em Marty!! Wish I could have made it back out there, looks like an awesome spot!!


----------



## jagerace

As always love the pics. Got any of your stand set ups? I threw out my back and have to live my hunts vicariously though you for most of the rest of the season.


----------



## zap

jagerace said:


> As always love the pics. Got any of your stand set ups? I threw out my back and have to live my hunts vicariously though you for most of the rest of the season.


Sorry to hear about your back..
I will take some stand pic's tommorrow.



NJRUTNSTRUT said:


> Go get em Marty!! Wish I could have made it back out there, looks like an awesome spot!!


Thank's, buddy.
I enjoyed meeting you last spring, hope all is well with you and your's.



jboswell said:


> Good Luck Man! Stay after em!


:thumbs_up





Bk123 said:


> Marty I have a feeling something good is going to happen to you on this trip. Enjoy the peace and quiet and the song dogs.


I appreciate that, Brian.
However it turn's out it's all time well spent. :wink:



armedic1 said:


> Good luck, I'll be heading up to Warsaw this weekend to finish out the season as well.


Good luck to you.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903

Marty come on man kill something already :teeth:


----------



## zap

SCBOWHUNTER903 said:


> Marty come on man kill something already :teeth:


The deer are making that difficult.......that's their job.... :wink:


----------



## zap

zap said:


> The deer are making that difficult.......that's their job.... :wink:


And the one's still alive are good at it.....


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903

zap said:


> The deer are making that difficult.......that's their job.... :wink:


Thats why you have to one up them you know this. We dont call you the legend around here for nothing. Now get to it. LOL


----------



## lrbergin

Give them hell buddy! How is the game plan coming together? You dragging that Loggy Bayou Predator around and setting up shop based on glassing or you got another game plan? Figure out any good food sources or bedding areas yet? I'm pulling for you.


----------



## Quartermoons

Just for the sake of curiosity I'd really like to see what combining 'always turning left' and 'speaking with 2 farmers' would have on choosing your next stand site. Sounds ominous, but if I remember correctly, they were afraid to cross the streams of those laser/photon/neutron guns at the beginning of the original GhostBusters movie too. And that worked out pretty well. Those horns got to be getting loose, might not hurt to try? Good luck!


----------



## JustinM

Marty, looks like your at it again. I am considering packing up the ol Alaknak and leaving this weekend and staying till the 15th myself. Not 100% yet though. Your up around Mound City correct? If they have a nice cafe I might have to swing by and buy you lunch some afternoon, I will be either over around Jamesport, Gallatin area or possibly St. Joe, not sure yet.


----------



## zap

lrbergin said:


> Give them hell buddy! How is the game plan coming together? You dragging that Loggy Bayou Predator around and setting up shop based on glassing or you got another game plan? Figure out any good food sources or bedding areas yet? I'm pulling for you.



Glassed this morning, found a good bedding area. 
Well over a dozen deer went in there, a few buck's.

Its got open marsh for hundred's of yard's west after the deepwater ditch and open cut corn hundred's of yard's east.
South more open marsh and thick stuff to the north.

I know of a patch of timber east that I will set a stand in tommorrow...

I checked some other stand site's today for standing water, so I can be prepared when I go in to set up.

Winged it tonite and hunted a place I know doe's pass thru and I could glass a known buck bed area to the north. Saw no movement.

Standing corn all over the place, lotsa cut bean's also.

I plan to keep my eye's open and play the wind the best I can........and just enjoy what I am doing.......it's all good. :wink:

Thank's for the interest.


----------



## zap

Quartermoons said:


> Just for the sake of curiosity I'd really like to see what combining 'always turning left' and 'speaking with 2 farmers' would have on choosing your next stand site. Sounds ominous, but if I remember correctly, they were afraid to cross the streams of those laser/photon/neutron guns at the beginning of the original GhostBusters movie too. And that worked out pretty well. Those horns got to be getting loose, might not hurt to try? Good luck!


10-4...



JustinM said:


> Marty, looks like your at it again. I am considering packing up the ol Alaknak and leaving this weekend and staying till the 15th myself. Not 100% yet though. Your up around Mound City correct? If they have a nice cafe I might have to swing by and buy you lunch some afternoon, I will be either over around Jamesport, Gallatin area or possibly St. Joe, not sure yet.


I have a kitchen.....the food is alway's good....:wink:...just short of venison at the moment. :mg:
You are alway's welcome here, Justin.
I am at Nodaway Valley CA.
Currently on the east side.


----------



## zap

Morning, folk's.
Coffee is on................ :wink:


----------



## tguil

zap said:


> I plan to keep my eye's open and play the wind the best I can........and just enjoy what I am doing.......it's all good. :wink:
> .


Good morning, Marty. 

Yep, it's all good. Good luck today.

Tom


----------



## RCL

zap said:


> Morning, folk's.
> Coffee is on................ :wink:


Mornin Sir.........:yo: :tea:


----------



## basnbuks

mornin marty, gl to ya i gotta feelin bout today


----------



## PassYoungBucks

Good luck Marty. Heading to that patch of timber to the east?


----------



## zap

PassYoungBucks said:


> Good luck Marty. Heading to that patch of timber to the east?


Jut got back, I am stting a stand there late morning.


----------



## zap

It was a beautiful morning in the marsh....











Went in and found a place to sit on the ground..well actually I stood up the whole time...










I had a west wind, well it was really very calm....... but somehow a group of doe's got wise to the south. 
Saw them thru the tree's blowing to get scent.
They were headed right past my set up, but never got closer than 50 yard's.

Setting a stand in this patch of timber this afternoon...























Aerial of the area..
Circled the bedding, X at this morning's sit, small circle where I was yesterday morning, rectangle where I will set up a stand for tonite.


----------



## VBuck

ttttt


----------



## Stanley

Looks like you are doing ok Marty. Killing deer is overrated, just have fun.


----------



## zap

Stanley said:


> Looks like you are doing ok Marty. Killing deer is overrated, just have fun.


Thank's, Stanley.

Life is the six inche's in front of your face.....I alway's try my best to enjoy the view.....


----------



## zap

Biked the stand and stick's in.











Downhill, my favorite part of the ride......











Set up in a good spot, six trail's come together here......


----------



## lrbergin

Set up in a good spot, six trail's come together here......

Well all you need is one deer down each trail and your out of tags. Sounds easy enough.:wink:


----------



## zap

lrbergin said:


> Set up in a good spot, six trail's come together here......
> 
> Well all you need is one deer down each trail and your out of tags. Sounds easy enough.:wink:


That's the spirit.......


----------



## KSQ2

What an absolutely, amazing thread, looking forward to this year's adventures! This is probably common knowledge to most on this thread, but Marty, where are you from?


----------



## BoonROTO

I really enjoy your play by play of the actual work that makes the HUNT not just a hero shot. Good luck.


Andrew


----------



## rcmjr

good luck Marty, you've got some much milder weather than last year's.


----------



## Buckblood

KSQ2 said:


> What an absolutely, amazing thread, looking forward to this year's adventures! This is probably common knowledge to most on this thread, but Marty, where are you from?


I'm pretty sure Marty is originally from New York City. Marty?


----------



## zap

KSQ2 said:


> What an absolutely, amazing thread, looking forward to this year's adventures! This is probably common knowledge to most on this thread, but Marty, where are you from?


Live in Lawrence, Kansas.
Born and raised in Brooklyn, NY.
Lived in Vermont a few year's, moved from Long Island, NY to Kansas in 92.



BoonROTO said:


> I really enjoy your play by play of the actual work that makes the HUNT not just a hero shot. Good luck.
> Andrew


Thank's, alot involved, including luck.......none of that yet.....




rcmjr said:


> good luck Marty, you've got some much milder weather than last year's.


That's good and bad........
I will take some luck.......



Buckblood said:


> I'm pretty sure Marty is originally from New York City. Marty?


Yup...


----------



## zap

OK, only two deer out in sight tonite..one to the north and one to the south..about 90 yard's from the truck..:mg:

Anyway, not alot of movement from 2 until dark.

I am very happy with the stand site.
Hopefully it will produce something.

View from the stand.

North.










South.










East.










West.












12 yard's below.










Yes those are trail's....

I am having a great trip, glad for the company you folk's are giving me, sincere thank's to all.

Just another bowhunter trying to kill a deer.....hope you enjoy the thread.


----------



## basnbuks

Just another bowhunter trying to kill a deer.....hope you enjoy the thread. 
enjoyin da hail out of it , thinkin ur gonna do well!!! an if ya dont look at da memories


----------



## tguil

Marty,

Better enjoy that "open" country tomorrow through the weekend. According to the forecast for your area, it is going to be nasty next week. That's when your "real adventure" can begin. :thumbs_up

Tom


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Marty,
> 
> Better enjoy that "open" country tomorrow through the weekend. According to the forecast for your area, it is going to be nasty next week. That's when your "real adventure" can begin. :thumbs_up
> 
> Tom



Some snow would be good, colder would not hurt either.....




basnbuks said:


> Just another bowhunter trying to kill a deer.....hope you enjoy the thread.
> enjoyin da hail out of it , thinkin ur gonna do well!!! an if ya dont look at da memories


I mean that, I am no great hunter. 
This thread is about getting out and doing it.
Trying the best you can on that day to get it done....
I enjoy every minute of it all.
Thank's for the support.


----------



## 737flyer

Hey Marty, I'm coming up (from down south) on Friday. Got to haul up the hunting equipment (stand, clothes, bow) then work for a few days in Chicago and wait for my other hunting buddy to join me. We made the trek from Florida (19 hour drive) by truck in October, now doing it by airplane. Will be hunting evening of the 11th through close of season on the 15th - public land North of Kansas City (not as far North as you are). Just wish I could do it like you are, would mean just that much more. Maybe one of these days! Best of luck.


----------



## zap

737flyer said:


> Hey Marty, I'm coming up (from down south) on Friday. Got to haul up the hunting equipment (stand, clothes, bow) then work for a few days in Chicago and wait for my other hunting buddy to join me. We made the trek from Florida (19 hour drive) by truck in October, now doing it by airplane. Will be hunting evening of the 11th through close of season on the 15th - public land North of Kansas City (not as far North as you are). Just wish I could do it like you are, would mean just that much more. Maybe one of these days! Best of luck.


That's great, wish you well.
The weather should be alot better for hunting next week.
I hope you have a safe journey and good time's.


----------



## jagerace

Thanks for the set up pics Marty. Hopefully my back will feel better in a couple days and I'll have some stand time of my own. Good luck buddy.


----------



## zap

jagerace said:


> Thanks for the set up pics Marty. Hopefully my back will feel better in a couple days and I'll have some stand time of my own. Good luck buddy.


Thank's.
I hope your back feel's better soon.
Ten day's left....
I appreciate the support.


----------



## kcarcher

Hey Marty,

I'm new on the forums, but have been reading this thread for a few days now. It's awesome to see the pictures you're posting and just the overall experience you're having of being out and doing what you love. This is my first year bowhunting (or hunting in general for that matter). I love it!

I live in Kansas City and have been hunting Guy B & Platte Falls conservation land a lot this year. I've been out at Platte Falls the past 2 days. I spotted one yesterday across the river (Platte) from where I was. Today I tried to hunt the north side and get in as deep as possible. I didn't see anything though...ah! I will keep trying. I'm hoping the colder weather next week brings more luck.

Best of luck to you and stay warm up there. I'll be checking this thread nightly to see how you're doing.

-Justin


----------



## Muy Grande

Good luck, Marty! This is, without a doubt, the best thread that I have read and lived through in my time on AT. Thank you for taking the time to take us all on your adventures. Hope you kill a big one, have a blast doing it, and do this all over again next season.


----------



## moondoondude

Best of luck to you. Keep the posts coming, it's always fun to follow along. I like the last stand site you had there too. It looks like it should have/ will produce some deer!


----------



## kcarcher

While I'm at it, here are some photos from this morning. I figured you might enjoy them!













































This is where I ended up this morning. It was my first time out on the north end of Platte Falls and I saw a lot of trails in this area.


----------



## basnbuks

wake up marty time ta get after em!!! gl


----------



## zap

basnbuks said:


> wake up marty time ta get after em!!! gl


Thank's for the wake up......coffee is on...overslept a little..


----------



## zap

moondoondude said:


> Best of luck to you. Keep the posts coming, it's always fun to follow along. I like the last stand site you had there too. It looks like it should have/ will produce some deer!


Thank's, I have confidance in that stand.
I am going to set a few more this morning, I really need a stand I can get to in the AM without bumping deer.
Congrad's again on the buck you killed this season and how you did it, that as a great accomplishment....




Muy Grande said:


> Good luck, Marty! This is, without a doubt, the best thread that I have read and lived through in my time on AT. Thank you for taking the time to take us all on your adventures. Hope you kill a big one, have a blast doing it, and do this all over again next season.


:thumbs_up

:teeth:


----------



## RTHRBHNTN

Hi Marty, Thanks for taking us with you,I've been enjoying following along.
Hope your morning hunt went well. Don't worry about sleeping in, killed my first deer on a morning like that. 
Probally don't need to remind you, but don't forget to take a deep breath, take a look around you, and enjoy your hunt.
dan


----------



## zap

RTHRBHNTN said:


> Hi Marty, Thanks for taking us with you,I've been enjoying following along.
> Hope your morning hunt went well. Don't worry about sleeping in, killed my first deer on a morning like that.
> Probally don't need to remind you, but don't forget to take a deep breath, take a look around you, and enjoy your hunt.
> dan


Sleep is good.....
Went out and glassed at dawn, some movement, but not alot.
I am leaving now to set two more stand's, one will be for a morning hunt.
It's very open here and has been very still in the AM, make's it hard to get in alot of place's.
Mid forty's today, cold on the way in a few day's.....
Thank's for posting, I appreciate the comment's.


----------



## Stanley

Setting stands is the most fun I believe. Getting them in the best place is the reward.


----------



## zap

Biked in and got one set...






















I ran into the two guy's in the truck from Minnesota that I have seen around...
I meet them in a parking lot as I was loading my bike up with a stand and stick's.


They made sure I knew where they had just set their stand's, basically N/W of the main bedding area.
They are hunting that spot tonite on a N/W wind...

Apparently they bath with scent free soap and wear Scent-Lok....

Anyway I got my stand in a real good spot, just off the refuge.
Just need a better wind than I have today to hunt it.

Maybe in the AM, I can bike real close so I can get in quiet and fast. 

Gonna eat and hunt the stand from yesterday from 2 till dark thirty...


----------



## basnbuks

sounds like u better be on ur toes this eve , they gonna push em early for ya! gl to ya i still got dat feelin


----------



## zap

basnbuks said:


> sounds like u better be on ur toes this eve , they gonna push em early for ya! gl to ya i still got dat feelin


That would be nice.....but I am hunting tonite across the river 2.5 mile's away.
At least they are not hunting over on this side anymore..or that's the impression that I got from them.
They were walking to their stand's on the upwind side of the bedding area here on this side.....basically walking west of all the cover to the north west corner on a west wind.....

Maybe I am being too critical, maybe not....


----------



## idavis

Good luck Marty, how's the bike setup working for you?


----------



## RTHRBHNTN

Here's to hopen you had some deer close enough to raise your heartrate.

Maybe I missed it, but before this adventure, the last I seen you post was about taking Sam for an early youth hunt.
Did you have any luck on your fall hunts?

Sharing the thrill with family is what it's all about. Got my wife into rifle hunting and had a ball watching how excited she got haveing a doe walk up to 5yds. with us sitting on the ground. She was shaking so bad, no way was that deer in trouble.
dan


----------



## jagerace

Hopefully you can use those guys bad habits for your benefit. Heres to hoping they run a good buck right by you Marty.:darkbeer:


----------



## zap

Ok, got in the stand I set yesterday about 2:30.
Nothing gong on for quite a while, so I enjoyed a nice cup of coffee....... :thumbs_up












The wind was perfect, and the deer started working out of the bedding area about twenty minute's before sunset.










I was confidant they would work over my way, but was worried about the time they would get to me.

They keep coming out and I had a total of nine doe's and a 120 class buck out and coming my way.










The clock was ticking........

Meanwhile the sunset was awesome.










At the end of shooting light the wind had died to nothing and the closest deer was 60 yard's out. :mg:

Time to stand still and be quiet. :wink:

By an hour after sunset they were all around me, it felt good to be in the right spot, but no deer would die by my hand today.....

I have to say that my recent investment in a pair of Minox 8.5X52 bino's was put to the test.
A full hour after sunset with only a sliver of a moon, when I heard a noise and looked that way with the Minox I clearly saw a deer. What an improvement over the Leupold 10X50 Mesa's.

Anyway it was a pretty exciting sit, even though it ended with me watching and listening to ten deer work their way off.......

I will be back at it tommorrow. :wink:


----------



## tguil

Cool...that says it all. :thumbs_up

Tom


----------



## dmarwick

Still loving being along for the hunt. Thanks.


----------



## Stanley

zap said:


> Biked in and got one set...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran into the two guy's in the truck from Minnesota that I have seen around...
> I meet them in a parking lot as I was loading my bike up with a stand and stick's.
> 
> 
> They made sure I knew where they had just set their stand's, basically N/W of the main bedding area.
> They are hunting that spot tonite on a N/W wind...
> 
> Apparently they bath with scent free soap and wear Scent-Lok....
> 
> Anyway I got my stand in a real good spot, just off the refuge.
> Just need a better wind than I have today to hunt it.
> 
> Maybe in the AM, I can bike real close so I can get in quiet and fast.
> 
> Gonna eat and hunt the stand from yesterday from 2 till dark thirty...


Use this to your advantage, those guys will get busted and the deer will skirt around them.


----------



## zap

Stanley said:


> Use this to your advantage, those guys will get busted and the deer will skirt around them.


:wink:

Tommorrow.

I had other plan's tonite, it almost worked out......


----------



## Bk123

Good job not spooking them Marty .Patience and Persistence..........


----------



## RTHRBHNTN

sounds like a good hunt
dan


----------



## zap

jagerace said:


> Hopefully you can use those guys bad habits for your benefit. Heres to hoping they run a good buck right by you Marty.:darkbeer:


Hopefully they did OK, I know where I want to be tommorrow morning and evening if they are back..




RTHRBHNTN said:


> Here's to hopen you had some deer close enough to raise your heartrate.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I missed it, but before this adventure, the last I seen you post was about taking Sam for an early youth hunt.
> Did you have any luck on your fall hunts?
> 
> Sharing the thrill with family is what it's all about. Got my wife into rifle hunting and had a ball watching how excited she got haveing a doe walk up to 5yds. with us sitting on the ground. She was shaking so bad, no way was that deer in trouble.
> dan


My 13 year old son get's bored easily, cannot sit still and is noisey.....that about sum's up his season...multiple opportunitie's missed.

Maybe he will change...







isaacd said:


> Good luck Marty, how's the bike setup working for you?


Compared to carrying all that stuff it's a lifesaver......
Everyone should try it, even if you have to walk it part of the way it's alot easier than carrying 40 lb's of stuff....
I rode over the frozen marsh today, that was differant. :wink:


----------



## zap

Bk123 said:


> Good job not spooking them Marty .Patience and Persistence..........


Thank's, Brian.
The wind is supposed to change in a few day's, then I can hunt evening's on the west side.
That's a much better spot.

I hope all is well...


----------



## hitman846

Good luck marty! :thumb:


----------



## lrbergin

Had to put the kids to bed. I'll give you a shout tomorrow. I'm beat.


----------



## Muy Grande

I can see this unfolding where the wiley ole vet (Marty) gets set up and kills a good buck as he takes advantage of the rookie mistakes of the other guys. Kinda like your own personal deer drivers...or bumpers. At least I hope it plays out like that for ya!


----------



## zap

Muy Grande said:


> I can see this unfolding where the wiley ole vet (Marty) gets set up and kills a good buck as he takes advantage of the rookie mistakes of the other guys. Kinda like your own personal deer drivers...or bumpers. At least I hope it plays out like that for ya!


Im not that wiley, but I am old. :wink:


----------



## zap

kcarcher said:


> While I'm at it, here are some photos from this morning. I figured you might enjoy them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where I ended up this morning. It was my first time out on the north end of Platte Falls and I saw a lot of trails in this area.


Nice pic's. 
That look's like the north part that is next to the river....
I hope you do well there, but that is a tough area.

Check your PM's.


----------



## zap

lrbergin said:


> Had to put the kids to bed. I'll give you a shout tomorrow. I'm beat.


Got it.....the phone signal at camp is very bad, good wireless internet signal though...
Have a good day, Luke.


----------



## Wackem

Good Luck today. Should be a good day.


----------



## Igofish2

ZAP :no::no::no: Using a bike on MDC lands. :sad: You better check the rules & regs. 8th one-http://extra.mdc.mo.gov/documents/area_brochures/9134.pdf
I don't think, a frozen marsh or open fields are designated vehicle or bike trails. You're a visitor in Missouri. Please obey the law, rules & regs.


----------



## basnbuks

Igofish2 said:


> ZAP :no::no::no: Using a bike on MDC lands. :sad: You better check the rules & regs. 8th one-http://extra.mdc.mo.gov/documents/area_brochures/9134.pdf
> I don't think, a frozen marsh or open fields are designated vehicle or bike trails. You're a visitor in Missouri. Please obey the law, rules & regs.


geeez here we go again always some lookin fer the bad in some1, politacly correct, and stikin there nose someweres they usualy dont have a clue about, marty is a smart man im sure hes awear of whats rite an wrong...


anyways good luck to u marty!!!!


----------



## zap

Sat from before an hour before sunrise till ten. Saw lotsa deer.










Nothing in range, man the wind really picked up after sunrise.
I have to come up with a plan for a hunt this afternoon, tree will be a no-go can't shoot from a stand with this kind of wind.


----------



## jrockne

Igofish2 said:


> ZAP You're a visitor in Missouri. Please obey the law, rules & regs.


Does him riding a bike REALLY bother you?


----------



## Bk123

Basnbuks hit the nail on the head. Good luck this evening Marty. Wow is it windy here.


----------



## zap

Bk123 said:


> Basnbuks hit the nail on the head. Good luck this evening Marty. Wow is it windy here.


Steady twenty MPH with higher gust's.


----------



## Bk123

Looks like a good chance for snow sunday and Monday with a high of 15 for Tuesday. Things could get interesting.


----------



## tguil

:smile_red_bike: Go, Marty. 

It's darn windy 125 miles northwest of you. Think I'll stay inside and read about your hunt rather than go out myself. We still have 11 days left in our doe season. I may be old and slow, but I'm not dumb. 

Tom


----------



## zap

Bk123 said:


> Looks like a good chance for snow sunday and Monday with a high of 15 for Tuesday. Things could get interesting.



:thumbs_up
:thumbs_up
:thumbs_up


----------



## RTHRBHNTN

"My 13 year old son get's bored easily, cannot sit still and is noisey.....that about sum's up his season...multiple opportunitie's missed.

Maybe he will change..." Quote

Marty, I understand all about youths energy and hunting, raised 3 boys of my own, but I was kinda askin if 'you' had got out much or if you had taken any deer this fall.

Maybe your coment on your cooking and lack of venison ansewers the 2nd part of that ?.

Here's to wishin you some close encounters of the deer kind.
dan


----------



## zap

RTHRBHNTN said:


> "My 13 year old son get's bored easily, cannot sit still and is noisey.....that about sum's up his season...multiple opportunitie's missed.
> 
> Maybe he will change..." Quote
> 
> Marty, I understand all about youths energy and hunting, raised 3 boys of my own, but I was kinda askin if 'you' had got out much or if you had taken any deer this fall.
> 
> Maybe your coment on your cooking and lack of venison ansewers the 2nd part of that ?.
> 
> Here's to wishin you some close encounters of the deer kind.
> dan


I shot two old doe's, gave them to another member who has alot of kid's to feed...
Did not have a buck bigger than last season's buck in range, passed some smaller buck's and alot of doe's.
Took a pic of one walkin away.











But it ain't over yet.........


----------



## RTHRBHNTN

sounds like you've had a good fall,,, this hunt is just icing on the cake...hope you like white icing, we've got fluries blowen around lincoln.
dan


----------



## zap

RTHRBHNTN said:


> sounds like you've had a good fall,,, this hunt is just icing on the cake...hope you like white icing, we've got fluries blowen around lincoln.
> dan


I have no complaint's about this season or this trip...


----------



## OrlandoGunsmith

Hey Marty,

I've enjoyed catching up on your trip.

Great pics and just the thing to get my interest high.
I will be flying out next Thursday 1/13 from Orlando for the last two days of the season to hunt Turkey Kearn in Knob Knoster.
Looks like this Florida boy better get ready for some COLD hunting.

Good Luck and have fun!

Dick


----------



## daveswpa

Hey Marty,

This is better than television, thanks for sharing, looking forward to more

Dave


----------



## zap

I went in and scouted a part of the area that is new to me, looking for a place to hunt from the ground.

Found a very good spot, the deer have flattened all the vegatation in a small clearing in the middle of some pretty thick stuff.
No bed's but a ton of fresh dropping's.











I cleared a place on the edge and set up.










Behind a few tree's so I would have some cover and an opportunity to draw my bow.










Shortly after I was setteled in and watching North into the wind I caught some movement to the south, a doe and fawn were standing in the thick stuff on the edge about 30 yard's away.

They had my wind and were trying to find me, the doe walked around bobbing her head and I was able to get my release on when she walked behind a tree.

Just too much stuff in the way, and after a few heart pounding minute's they bounded off South.....

At sunset I caught movement to the north, the wind was blowing pretty good, probably 30+.

Seven doe's worked my way, four to the West went past in the thicket at 25 yard's.

Man they were on edge with the wind howling like it was....

The other three were coming past to the East, but they were not coming thru the clearing.....

The lead doe stopped broadside in a spot that looked like it would be a clear shot at 35.
I let it rip, and did not hear an impact. 

Needless to say they were outa there.
I went over immediately to look for my arrow, and knew what happened as I got close to where the doe was standing.
Unseen brush.......

I was very relieved when I found my arrow and it was clean.










I was lucky and plan to be more careful in the future....
But that was a heck of an exciting hunt.

I figure the deer will be back to that spot, and plan to get a stand set there after the morning sit.

The best deer sign I have seen so far on this hunt, all fresh.


----------



## cwoods

Sounds like you had a exciting hunt! I think you're on the verge of tagging one!


----------



## zap

cwoods said:


> Sounds like you had a exciting hunt! I think you're on the verge of tagging one!


This trip has been awesome so far....
My bad judgement in the heat of the moment, the wind was howling thru the treetop's, the doe's were all around me.......
Heart pumpin.....to say the least......treestand is more effective.....but eye level, not in a blind is definately thrilling.


----------



## Igofish2

basnbuks said:


> geeez here we go again always some lookin fer the bad in some1, politacly correct, and stikin there nose someweres they usualy dont have a clue about, marty is a smart man im sure hes awear of whats rite an wrong...
> 
> 
> anyways good luck to u marty!!!!


Politacly correct !!! Since when is it politacly correct to disregard the law, rules or regs to your own desires.
STIKIN MY NOSE SOMEWERES???-- As a Missouri public land hunter. Everyone, resident & NON-RESIDENT, should simply hunt by the rules & regs that apply to the area they are using. Anything less makes all of us look bad. Everyone, including ZAP has a list of rules & regs at all the parking lots at CA areas.


----------



## zap

Igofish2 said:


> ZAP :no::no::no: Using a bike on MDC lands. :sad: You better check the rules & regs. 8th one-http://extra.mdc.mo.gov/documents/area_brochures/9134.pdf
> I don't think, a frozen marsh or open fields are designated vehicle or bike trails. You're a visitor in Missouri. Please obey the law, rules & regs.


If you are going to post link's to the Missouri reg's, please do a good job....
Here is a link to the area map, foot/bike path's are desingated, and they go thru the marsh.

http://extra.mdc.mo.gov/documents/area_brochures/9134map.pdf

The rule's you posted are generic and on all area brochure's.....
The area manager agree's that a pushed bike is no differant than a game cart when off the trail's....


----------



## tguil

zap said:


> This trip has been awesome so far....
> My bad judgement in the heat of the moment, the wind was howling thru the treetop's, the doe's were all around me.......
> Heart pumpin.....to say the least......treestand is more effective.....but eye level, not in a blind is definately thrilling.


Marty,

Now you are really huntin'. Tree stand?...you don't need no stinkin' treestand.:grin:

Tom

p.s. :smile_red_bike: :thumbs_up


----------



## Igofish2

jrockne said:


> Does him riding a bike REALLY bother you?


NO... He can ride his bike up/down I-29 & I-70 to get to this or any Missouri public hunting area but once there everyone should obey all the rules & regs. In the CA he's hunting biking is a :no::no:


----------



## zap

Igofish2 said:


> NO... He can ride his bike up/down I-29 & I-70 to get to this or any Missouri public hunting area but once there everyone should obey all the rules & regs. In the CA he's hunting biking is a :no::no:


You are very wrong......................
Bike trail's go all thru the area.


----------



## tguil

zap said:


> You are very wrong......................
> Bike trail's go all thru the area.


Matter of fact, the whole area looks like one big bike trail. Are the deer crossings marked?


----------



## affe22

Igofish2 said:


> In the CA he's hunting biking is a :no::no:


Is that why the map has "Foot/Bike Path" marked on it?


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Matter of fact, the whole area looks like one big bike trail. Are the deer crossings marked?


I am working on it, come on down.......... :wink:


----------



## zap

affe22 said:


> Is that why the map has "Foot/Bike Path" marked on it?


Thank you......


----------



## Jumpmaster21

Igofish2- I had the priviledge to hunt with Marty this year in Kansas and believe me or not but he's one hell of a hunter and honorable man that follows the regulations. Now please let Marty keep us informed of his hunting experiences without having to filter through excess jargon.

Marty- You forgot to mention that you took 5 days off during the rut to guide me (U.S. Army Veteran) on a successful archery hunt. Thanks again buddy and good luck in your pursuit!!! Wish I could be there enjoying the outdoors with you...

Aaron


----------



## Igofish2

zap said:


> If you are going to post link's to the Missouri reg's, please do a good job....
> Here is a link to the area map, foot/bike path's are desingated, and they go thru the marsh.
> 
> http://extra.mdc.mo.gov/documents/area_brochures/9134map.pdf
> 
> The rule's you posted are generic and on all area brochure's.....
> The area manager agree's that a pushed bike is no differant than a game cart when off the trail's....


ZAP The brochures are printed for each area. All areas have different rules & regs. And the rules & regs I linked to are for the Missouri CA you are hunting. 
Anyone can go to MDC & go to Nodaway Valley CA and read the rules for THAT area. Even You


----------



## zap

Jumpmaster21 said:


> Igofish2- I had the priviledge to hunt with Marty this year in Kansas and believe me or not but he's one hell of a hunter and honorable man that follows the regulations. Now please let Marty keep us informed of his hunting experiences without having to filter through excess jargon.
> 
> Marty- You forgot to mention that you took 5 days off during the rut to guide me (U.S. Army Veteran) on a successful archery hunt. Thanks again buddy and good luck in your pursuit!!! Wish I could be there enjoying the outdoors with you...
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron



Aaron,
Thank's for the three combat tour's........










Nice buck, BTW.......


----------



## zap

Igofish2 said:


> ZAP The brochures are printed for each area. All areas have different rules & regs. And the rules & regs I linked to are for the Missouri CA you are hunting.
> Anyone can go to MDC & go to Nodaway Valley CA and read the rules for THAT area. Even You


Maybe you need to read the map, it contradict's the rule's you posted.


----------



## tguil

This is getting to be almost as much "fun" as last year's tag issue. Must have something to do with the water in Missouri. :grin: 

Let's just go huntin' ...bike, game carrier, bike trails whatever. 

Tom


----------



## cwoods

Hey Igofish.......I wish you would go fish or something! I can understand trying to help out and point someone in the right direction. But how about having some class about it. Shoot the guy a PM before flaming him on his on thread. If he ingores you then maybee post on his thread in a respectful way. You come off trying to start something. It seems like you dont like an out of stater hunting in "your" area. The man and others are saying its legal and you've said your peace.

Now back to a great thread.


----------



## affe22

Igofish2 said:


> ZAP The brochures are printed for each area. All areas have different rules & regs. And the rules & regs I linked to are for the Missouri CA you are hunting.
> Anyone can go to MDC & go to Nodaway Valley CA and read the rules for THAT area. Even You


As a former MO resident, I have to say you are embarassing us all. The brochure says bicycles are allowed on all roads open to vehicles and paths designated for their use. This means that anything marked "Foot/Bike Path" is open to bicycles. Just about every trail used by duck hunters is open to bikes. Zap also made it clear that he discussed the use of a bike with the area manager and got his approval to push his bike off-trail. If you don't like it, call the area manager and discuss it with him.


----------



## tanna114

I don't post a whole lot on this forum, but I have to say that I have read this whole thread and am definitely pulling for you this year Marty. Very impressed with how you managed to take three deer last year in such extreme conditions and I am hoping you can duplicate your success this year. As has been said many times before, alot of us are living vicariously through you right now. Good luck!!!


----------



## zap

tanna114 said:


> I don't post a whole lot on this forum, but I have to say that I have read this whole thread and am definitely pulling for you this year Marty. Very impressed with how you managed to take three deer last year in such extreme conditions and I am hoping you can duplicate your success this year. As has been said many times before, alot of us are living vicariously through you right now. Good luck!!!



:thumbs_up


----------



## brushdog

GOOD LUCK marty. I hope you smash a biggin


----------



## dx2

I was wondering if you would head back to MO for this late season hunt. Last year was epic. Just seen the thread at the top and sure enough....enjoying the pics and stories from this year as well.

Zap not around anymore?


----------



## affe22

Marty,

The family and I are headed home from St. Louis. We were stopped in St. Joe around noon for lunch and gas. As we got out of the car and that wind was howling, I thought of you! Hope that wind tames down for you a little. At least it wasn't as bad down there as it was in Iowa and southern South Dakota.


----------



## RTHRBHNTN

Marty, sounds like you had a great evening. Nothing like being in the thick of them to bring out those hunter instincts.

Thats pretty cool about Aaron, you got class.
dan


----------



## zap

dx2 said:


> I was wondering if you would head back to MO for this late season hunt. Last year was epic. Just seen the thread at the top and sure enough....enjoying the pics and stories from this year as well.
> 
> Zap not around anymore?


Zap passed away....



affe22 said:


> Marty,
> 
> The family and I are headed home from St. Louis. We were stopped in St. Joe around noon for lunch and gas. As we got out of the car and that wind was howling, I thought of you! Hope that wind tames down for you a little. At least it wasn't as bad down there as it was in Iowa and southern South Dakota.


Have a safe trip, yes the wind was blowin hard....



RTHRBHNTN said:


> Marty, sounds like you had a great evening. Nothing like being in the thick of them to bring out those hunter instincts.
> 
> Thats pretty cool about Aaron, you got class.
> dan


:thumbs_up


----------



## t-tomshooter

I just got me a new buddy heater from Menards for $75 and heats up to 200sq ft at Bass pro they are $100, so with all the photos you have been posting im pumped back up and taking the Primos predator blind and heater out tomorrow afternoon for a doe!!!!!! stay warm and good luck buddy


----------



## buckmark23

Alright Marty! Glad to catch up with your hunt again. Sounds like you are having a great hunt so far and I hope you are able to connect on a deer in that "hot" spot you found. Love the pictures, they kind of make me feel like I'm there with you. i am sure Zap is righ by your side in spirit.

Shoot straight and be safe. 

Corey


----------



## Stanley

:thumbs_up


----------



## turkeyhunter60

So what happened to that spot where the six trails came together, are you going to still hunt that one???This has been a great hunt and story, I read it everyday, it's like being there.....Good luck on your next shot.....We ole guys got to stick together....:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::thumbs_up


----------



## rcmjr

good luck Marty, I'll be on a chunk of Missouri gov't ground about 125mi. east of ya. North wind, temps dropping otta be some extra early movement....good luck!!


----------



## tguil

Good luck today, Marty. Don't fall off your chair. :grin:

Tom


----------



## DB444

Nice read Marty, are you seeing any sign of the third rut around there? It seems back East things are really picking up. Keep warm and good luck!


----------



## zap

Just got up..... :mg:

The old body is somewhat stiff. 






tguil said:


> Good luck today, Marty. Don't fall off your chair. :grin:
> 
> Tom


:wink:



rcmjr said:


> good luck Marty, I'll be on a chunk of Missouri gov't ground about 125mi. east of ya. North wind, temps dropping otta be some extra early movement....good luck!!


Luck back at you.



turkeyhunter60 said:


> So what happened to that spot where the six trails came together, are you going to still hunt that one???This has been a great hunt and story, I read it everyday, it's like being there.....Good luck on your next shot.....We ole guys got to stick together....:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::thumbs_up


Hunted it Thursday evening, deer came past agter shooting light.



Stanley said:


> :thumbs_up


:thumbs_up



buckmark23 said:


> Alright Marty! Glad to catch up with your hunt again. Sounds like you are having a great hunt so far and I hope you are able to connect on a deer in that "hot" spot you found. Love the pictures, they kind of make me feel like I'm there with you. i am sure Zap is righ by your side in spirit.
> 
> Shoot straight and be safe.
> 
> Corey


Thank's.
Right now I am waiting to connect with a cup of coffee.......
It's almost ready. :teeth:



t-tomshooter said:


> I just got me a new buddy heater from Menards for $75 and heats up to 200sq ft at Bass pro they are $100, so with all the photos you have been posting im pumped back up and taking the Primos predator blind and heater out tomorrow afternoon for a doe!!!!!! stay warm and good luck buddy


I have Big Buddy and my T2.
Visited with the area manager yesterday, he uses the same set up.
The staff here are great bunch of folk's.
Thy run half a dozen area's outa this office...


----------



## zap

Dean Bower said:


> Nice read Marty, are you seeing any sign of the third rut around there? It seems back East things are really picking up. Keep warm and good luck!


Thank's Dean.


----------



## jagerace

Marty, thanks for the PM. I tried to reply but you inbox was full. Just a heads up buddy.


----------



## zap

jagerace said:


> Marty, thanks for the PM. I tried to reply but you inbox was full. Just a heads up buddy.


Thank's.
I will clear it out.....
A bit brisk out today, I have 4 degree's with the windchill...


----------



## zap

Snowing......


----------



## basnbuks

ah at last the weatha u been waitin on, can ya put some studded tires on da bike? good luck mart and be safe!!!


----------



## patterstdeer

Good luck, a friend from work just came back from Mo. and shot a 173" whitetail with muzzleloader.


----------



## flyboy9994

Wow... Just found this thread. I read last years hunt word for word but didn't know you were out again till just now!!

I definitely feel your pain Marty!! Getting ready to head out myself here in west Kentucky... Wind blowin 20+ mph and temps in the mid 20's... Yay!! Gotta love it. I have the next 6 days off and just can't stand to sit in the house, especially with 10 more days left in the Kentucky bow season. Need one more for the freezer... I'm thinking (hoping) the wind is going to lay down this evening just before dark. Also supposed to warm up a little tomorrow, if you call the mid 30's warm!! Anyway, good luck to you Marty!!


----------



## sirkle

I'm in P-town too and I'm about to go brave the elements myself! Bored!


----------



## KSQ2

Marty, probably a dumb question. I've never dry camped in the cold before. What winterizing precautions to you take for your camper on these trips? Are you using your water/sewage systems? You REALLY have me intrigued by these trips. Too bad retirement is thirty years away...


----------



## zap

Biked in and set a stand near where I was last nite.



















It is a little over a mile in, bike help's alot.

Got back to the truck and drrove to another spot to walk in a differant way.

The way I set the stand I would have to face the tree to watch the bedding area, some pic's of that area.



















I saw a few group's of deer working around in the bedding....










Around sunset the first doe broke cover, walked to the top of the levee and looked right at me, it's about one hundred yard's to where she stopped.
Right after that a dozen or so more deer broke cover, but when that one doe turned around and went back in the rest eventually did the same..

Maybe she saw me move, it was very still.

Maybe she saw me set the stand....

Anyway she knew something was not right..

Deer view of the stand from the bedding area edge....












Anyway I snuck out at dark.
Back at it tommorrow.


----------



## zap

KSQ2 said:


> Marty, probably a dumb question. I've never dry camped in the cold before. What winterizing precautions to you take for your camper on these trips? Are you using your water/sewage systems? You REALLY have me intrigued by these trips. Too bad retirement is thirty years away...


I use the water storage tank and both the gray water and sewage storage tank.
A generator is a must, and I shower at the local truck stop, when I go gas up...



sirkle said:


> I'm in P-town too and I'm about to go brave the elements myself! Bored!


Best to take advantage of hunting deer while you can, next season is a way's away.
Good luck......



flyboy9994 said:


> Wow... Just found this thread. I read last years hunt word for word but didn't know you were out again till just now!!
> 
> I definitely feel your pain Marty!! Getting ready to head out myself here in west Kentucky... Wind blowin 20+ mph and temps in the mid 20's... Yay!! Gotta love it. I have the next 6 days off and just can't stand to sit in the house, especially with 10 more days left in the Kentucky bow season. Need one more for the freezer... I'm thinking (hoping) the wind is going to lay down this evening just before dark. Also supposed to warm up a little tomorrow, if you call the mid 30's warm!! Anyway, good luck to you Marty!!


It was below twenty this evening, but no wind.
A person definately want's to dress right.
Good luck to you.



patterstdeer said:


> Good luck, a friend from work just came back from Mo. and shot a 173" whitetail with muzzleloader.


Congrat's to your friend.



basnbuks said:


> ah at last the weatha u been waitin on, can ya put some studded tires on da bike? good luck mart and be safe!!!


Only flurry's.
More on Monday, if you can believe the weatherman...


----------



## RTHRBHNTN

they use'd to say deer don't look up, deer adapt,,,, they's wrong.
dan


----------



## zap

RTHRBHNTN said:


> they use'd to say deer don't look up, deer adapt,,,, they's wrong.
> dan


The deer are kickin my butt....


----------



## Wackem

I am surprised that deer saw you between that V. You must have moved a little and gave it away. Looks like you will have to kill her now so she doesn't try to find ya again...Good luck


----------



## basnbuks

Igofish2 said:


> Politacly correct !!! Since when is it politacly correct to disregard the law, rules or regs to your own desires.
> STIKIN MY NOSE SOMEWERES???-- As a Missouri public land hunter. Everyone, resident & NON-RESIDENT, should simply hunt by the rules & regs that apply to the area they are using. Anything less makes all of us look bad. Everyone, including ZAP has a list of rules & regs at all the parking lots at CA areas.


like i said marty is a smart man!!!! with that said reread my post it says some1 is always either findin the bad in some1(like u) or bein politactly correct, or stikin their nose in were ir dont belong(like u again) anyways if marty was breakin the law (wich i think he isnt) have u lost any hair, just enjoy the hunt and keep hush!!!! good luck ol man i still got dat feelin ur gonna poke a pig, stay warm an be careful


----------



## basnbuks

sry marty maybe im outta hand here maybe uncle jessie talkin here jus pisses me off other people always judgin everbody


----------



## mn5503

zap said:


> The deer are kickin my butt....


Time to kick back!!!!


----------



## Stanley

Hang in there Marty.


----------



## Muy Grande

Good luck tomorrow Marty and stay warm!


----------



## basnbuks

mornin marty, good luck today not sure of the weather there but here in va its freakin code,


----------



## DB444

Not a bad setup Marty from what I can tell. It looks like your using the road and the pond as a pinchpoint/funnel? I hope you kept your stand where it was at?? Your right, I suspect they watched you setup and that is how they picked you off. The good news is if your stand is still there you'll be able to get into it much easier today and more importantly quieter.


Good luck and have fun and be sure to wear that safety harness both up and down that tree! 

Dean


----------



## tguil

Good morning, Marty.

Hunt hard, stay warm and good luck. We're getting light snow up here. I plan to do a "close-to-home" hunt mid-day. I'll probably grab my .44 mag rather than my bow. Like I've said before, it's all good...bow or firearm.

Tom


----------



## Fullstrutter

Pulling for you brother Marty...following everyday! I got a new respect for the effort it takes to keep a live hunt thread going everyday on top of daily hunting efforts! 

As far as your hunt is going...with so many deer in the area...its just a matter of time until one makes the wrong chess move against a master chess player like yourself!


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Good morning, Marty.
> 
> Hunt hard, stay warm and good luck. We're getting light snow up here. I plan to do a "close-to-home" hunt mid-day. I'll probably grab my .44 mag rather than my bow. Like I've said before, it's all good...bow or firearm.
> 
> Tom


Good luck to you, Tom.



Dean Bower said:


> Not a bad setup Marty from what I can tell. It looks like your using the road and the pond as a pinchpoint/funnel? I hope you kept your stand where it was at?? Your right, I suspect they watched you setup and that is how they picked you off. The good news is if your stand is still there you'll be able to get into it much easier today and more importantly quieter.
> 
> 
> Good luck and have fun and be sure to wear that safety harness both up and down that tree!
> 
> Dean


:thumbs_up

That's actually a deep water ditch that run's for a mile and a half, my set is in the only cover on my side of it, lotsa trails with fresh sign. The other side is closed to human activity, I have set up as close as possible to it so I have a better opportunity to see buck's in shooting light.
Also I like that I can see a hundred yard's or so since the buck's will be in the back of the pack if they are with the doe's. That way I know what's coming....the trade off is being a little more visable....but hunt in the manner that make's it enjoyale to me...and I like to glass.....it did not work last evening , but it hs worked in the past....the deer blend in to that cover very well...could use a little snow...
I have another similar stand on the west side about half way to the north edge.

As far as late rut, I have seen no chasing/trolling buck's.
Some active scrape's.
When it come's to rub's I have a hard time determining a few day's old versus a few week's old. Snow would help with that, as you would see the bark/wood on top.
Snow would also help with seeing the deer, 



basnbuks said:


> mornin marty, good luck today not sure of the weather there but here in va its freakin code,


Cold here, and I am pretty beat.
Getting worn out, but I could use the exercise....

Got coffee on....



Muy Grande said:


> Good luck tomorrow Marty and stay warm!


:thumbs_up



Stanley said:


> Hang in there Marty.


Thank's, Stanley.



mn5503 said:


> Time to kick back!!!!


:mg:



basnbuks said:


> sry marty maybe im outta hand here maybe uncle jessie talkin here jus pisses me off other people always judgin everbody



Yup.
The thing that get's me is he is wrong....
But will not admit it..




Wackem said:


> I am surprised that deer saw you between that V. You must have moved a little and gave it away. Looks like you will have to kill her now so she doesn't try to find ya again...Good luck


Yes I moved, I would rather be in a spot where I can see and glass, than sit still for hour's watching one trail......

I am usually pretty good about picking deer out first, but sometime's they see you first.
Way too cold to stay completly still.
Judging from the sign there are alot more than a dozen deer coming thru there...

I plan to play the wind and use the best stand, one more to set and I will be good to go....
Then the DB T2/ground hide's/still hunting if it get's really bitter cold.


----------



## zap

Fullstrutter said:


> Pulling for you brother Marty...following everyday! I got a new respect for the effort it takes to keep a live hunt thread going everyday on top of daily hunting efforts!
> 
> As far as your hunt is going...with so many deer in the area...its just a matter of time until one makes the wrong chess move against a master chess player like yourself!


Yes it take's time and effort.
I am no master, but I do work at it an try to use common sense... 
Getting busted really irritate's me....so does getting a late start, but I am kinda beat.

Anyway thank's for contributing....


----------



## zap

Off to re-supply on gas, get a shower and wash clothes......


----------



## clee

Snow is on the way Marty. I think you'll be getting some of it up there later this afternoon/evening.


----------



## zap

Got back a little while ago, just finished lunch.

The shower felt very good.
Better than payin for 40 gallon's of gas......

It is pretty nasty outside, and I am feeling burned out...
It would be easy to stay in and not go sit in a cold stand...........

Well.
Time to get dressed and go.


----------



## tguil

zap said:


> Got back a little while ago, just finished lunch.
> 
> It is pretty nasty outside, and I am feeling burned out...
> It would be easy to stay in and not go sit in a cold stand...........


"Hard core" hunter or not, it may be time for a break. Heck, huntin' is supposed to be fun, not work. 

Nothin' movin' 125 miles northwest you. Well, the snow is movin' a bit.

Tom


----------



## Acts 10:13

Man...haven't been on AT consistenly for awhile. Didn't know this thread was bein' revisited with part duex. Forgot how much I loved this thread last year. 

From the sound of it ZAP, you've lost the companion from whom you forged your AT Handle. I'm sincerely sorry for that. 

Just spent the last 2 hours catching up on this thread. Thanks for robbing me of my afternoon nap. It would be worth it if you stick something today though. Good luck Marty!


----------



## basnbuks

maybe u should jus concentrate on evenin hunts marty, or maybe mid day sits thru the last lite, i mean this time of year goin at like u have takes a toll, like i said all along i got dat feelin, its easy fer me to say on da couch our season is over but u bring it back to me, ive killed my best bucks when ive been wore down the most and usually slept in, keep an open mind stay warm, and most of all have fun an enjoy, heck u know thats what its all about, a big buck is jus a bonus!!!!!


----------



## affe22

Here's hoping the lack of a recent update means a deer down! Can't wait to hear from you Marty.

Where'd the rest of the thread go though?


----------



## RTHRBHNTN

Well,,,do you need some help draging? Hopen alls well.
dan


----------



## zap

Got in the sand a little after 3:30.
Right away I noticed deer working around in the standing corn.










Not wanting a repeat of last nite at the other spot, I stayed close to the tree and moved slow.....

I would say I watched at last seventy deer work around in the corn and cut bean's.
Maybe twenty came out to the West in daylight.



















In the background of this pick you can make out more group's of deer.......

This is where the trail start's that I was hoping would bring some my way.
Four differant group's of deer gathered there and just would not come out.
The wind was perfect for me, but not good for the deer.
They gathered at the corner and milled around but all the group's went back to the North and East.











S/W wind and I was N/W.
That set is N/E of the trail and tommorrow I am moving it forty yard's S/W so I can hunt it with a North wind and have the trail North of me.
I feel confidant on a North or N/W wind they will move out that way early.

I had a few small group's pass about firty yard's North of me.
I would see movement in the standing milo and they would pop out on the levee....











Then work across the marsh.










Got some good intel and seeing so many deer within a few hundred yard's definately cheered me up ad was totally awesome.....
Got in and out undetected.

BTW saw some decent buck's with the doe's, but they seemed just interested in feeding.

I feel rejuvinated and am glad I went out.


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> "Hard core" hunter or not, it may be time for a break. Heck, huntin' is supposed to be fun, not work.
> 
> Nothin' movin' 125 miles northwest you. Well, the snow is movin' a bit.
> 
> Tom



I was just sayin how I felt at that moment...
Feel much bette
r now.


Acts 10:13 said:


> Man...haven't been on AT consistenly for awhile. Didn't know this thread was bein' revisited with part duex. Forgot how much I loved this thread last year.
> 
> From the sound of it ZAP, you've lost the companion from whom you forged your AT Handle. I'm sincerely sorry for that.
> 
> Just spent the last 2 hours catching up on this thread. Thanks for robbing me of my afternoon nap. It would be worth it if you stick something today though. Good luck Marty!



Thank's.



basnbuks said:


> maybe u should jus concentrate on evenin hunts marty, or maybe mid day sits thru the last lite, i mean this time of year goin at like u have takes a toll, like i said all along i got dat feelin, its easy fer me to say on da couch our season is over but u bring it back to me, ive killed my best bucks when ive been wore down the most and usually slept in, keep an open mind stay warm, and most of all have fun an enjoy, heck u know thats what its all about, a big buck is jus a bonus!!!!!


I plan to try to get in at first light tommorrow, then see how it goes.



affe22 said:


> Here's hoping the lack of a recent update means a deer down! Can't wait to hear from you Marty.
> 
> Where'd the rest of the thread go though?


Nothing down, yet.
What's that about the rest of the thread?
I don't undersand.



RTHRBHNTN said:


> Well,,,do you need some help draging? Hopen alls well.
> dan


Not yet.....
Everything is fine....


----------



## jagerace

Great pics as always Marty! Man thats a lot of deer. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Wackem

Looks like you saw plenty of motivation to get back out there. Just keep closing the distance


----------



## tguil

Marty,

Sure hope the predicted snow will work for you rather than against you. :thumbs_up Been snowing up here all day.

Tom


----------



## 2 Ultras

Seems like there's about 20 pages missing here. Weren't we on page 74 or 75?:dontknow:


----------



## hitman846

Good luck tomorrow Marty, I'll check around to see if there are any "missing pages". :noidea:


----------



## zap

jagerace said:


> Great pics as always Marty! Man thats a lot of deer. Good luck tomorrow.



Thank's.



Wackem said:


> Looks like you saw plenty of motivation to get back out there. Just keep closing the distance


10-4..



tguil said:


> Marty,
> 
> Sure hope the predicted snow will work for you rather than against you. :thumbs_up Been snowing up here all day.
> 
> Tom


Some would be good, alot maybe not.....



2 Ultras said:


> Seems like there's about 20 pages missing here. Weren't we on page 74 or 75?:dontknow:


Yup.



hitman846 said:


> Good luck tomorrow Marty, I'll check around to see if there are any "missing pages". :noidea:


Thank's on the luck, I will take it...


----------



## clee

2 Ultras said:


> Seems like there's about 20 pages missing here. Weren't we on page 74 or 75?:dontknow:


I think that they started sorting pages in 30s rather than 20 or 25 posts, thus reducing the number of pages. I thought the same thing when I saw that. Glad you're seeing deer, Marty. That's better than I can say. I didn't see a deer in the past two days, well 1/2 day Saturday and 1/4 of a day today. But I did get some kid time today.


----------



## zap

clee said:


> I think that they started sorting pages in 30s rather than 20 or 25 posts, thus reducing the number of pages. I thought the same thing when I saw that. Glad you're seeing deer, Marty. That's better than I can say. I didn't see a deer in the past two days, well 1/2 day Saturday and 1/4 of a day today. But I did get some kid time today.


Seeing plenty, just not where I want them.......
Six day's left here.


----------



## kcarcher

Good luck Marty. Wish I could make it up there to meet / hunt with you. I was out at Platte Falls again this evening and spooked 2 deer just before I got to where I had taken the pictures I had posted previously. Tomorrow is another day and hopefully the snow this evening will help in the hunt.

I'm hoping you get your prize for this trip soon. Good luck and I'm glad today's hunt got you rejuvinated!

Just curious. Why did you pick Nodaway? Have you noticed the hunting is better the further north you go in Missouri (at least as far as Conservation Areas go)?


----------



## zap

kcarcher said:


> Good luck Marty. Wish I could make it up there to meet / hunt with you. I was out at Platte Falls again this evening and spooked 2 deer just before I got to where I had taken the pictures I had posted previously. Tomorrow is another day and hopefully the snow this evening will help in the hunt.
> 
> I'm hoping you get your prize for this trip soon. Good luck and I'm glad today's hunt got you rejuvinated!
> 
> Just curious. Why did you pick Nodaway? Have you noticed the hunting is better the further north you go in Missouri (at least as far as Conservation Areas go)?


It's a hard area to hunt, so it help's me become better.
Lotsa deer, not many bowhunter's.


----------



## affe22

Have you considered doing a little spot and stalk or ambush with that levee or is that in the refuge area?


----------



## zap

affe22 said:


> Have you considered doing a little spot and stalk or ambush with that levee or is that in the refuge area?


That's the refuge.....the levee is the border.
I am just going to hunt the edge's and play the wind.
Patiance and hopefully a few inch's of snow...


----------



## basnbuks

ah nuttin like seein a bunch a deer to clear the head, sounds to me like ur reelin em in, time to tightin that drag an set the hook hard, good luck and be safe marty


----------



## Jovush

Zap, Enjoyed last years hunt...felt like I was there. Enjoying this years as well. If you're ever in the mood to hunt Southwest Missouri public you might give me a shout, would be an honor to meet/hunt with you.


----------



## RTHRBHNTN

? for ya Marty, if you poke one and it heads into the refuge, can you chase it, or maybe get the area personel to assist. That could be a tough one if it's completly of limits. Just askin.

Must of been amazing,,all those deer.
dan


----------



## Stanley

Cool for sure.


----------



## PassYoungBucks

How far are you from that standing corn? Is a ground blind out of question???


----------



## shaffer88

so far three hours at work and still waiting for zap to get a bruiser. . good luck


----------



## mn5503

Go get 'em Marty. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## tguil

Marty,

Time to wake up and your have coffee. It's going to be a snowy day. Good thing you made the trip to the truck stop yesterday. Good luck and stay warm and dry. 

Tom


----------



## zap

basnbuks said:


> ah nuttin like seein a bunch a deer to clear the head, sounds to me like ur reelin em in, time to tightin that drag an set the hook hard, good luck and be safe marty


I think they are just playin with me........



Jovush said:


> Zap, Enjoyed last years hunt...felt like I was there. Enjoying this years as well. If you're ever in the mood to hunt Southwest Missouri public you might give me a shout, would be an honor to meet/hunt with you.


Thank's.



RTHRBHNTN said:


> ? for ya Marty, if you poke one and it heads into the refuge, can you chase it, or maybe get the area personel to assist. That could be a tough one if it's completly of limits. Just askin.
> 
> Must of been amazing,,all those deer.
> dan


You have to be accompanied......that mean's help dragin.....

The pic's do not do the amount of deer justice, far more than I could get good pic's of.




Stanley said:


> Cool for sure.


Agreed.



PassYoungBucks said:


> How far are you from that standing corn? Is a ground blind out of question???


Maybe 200 yard's.



shaffer88 said:


> so far three hours at work and still waiting for zap to get a bruiser. . good luck


Have a good day at work........



mn5503 said:


> Go get 'em Marty. Hope you have a great day.


Thank's.



tguil said:


> Marty,
> 
> Time to wake up and your have coffee. It's going to be a snowy day. Good thing you made the trip to the truck stop yesterday. Good luck and stay warm and dry.
> 
> Tom


Agreed, no driving today...






About five inche's of snow and still coming..


----------



## lrbergin

Good luck today Marty. Weather forecast is looking pretty rough so stay safe.


----------



## zap

lrbergin said:


> Good luck today Marty. Weather forecast is looking pretty rough so stay safe.


Thank's, Luke.
I plan to stay close to camp today.

Some ground hunting, and still hunt into the one bedding area on the East side.
Half mile with the truck, then maybe a mile and a half walk.....


----------



## zap

Decided to try a sit in this tree for a while, out the door in a few minute's.


----------



## MOC

Good morning Missouri movement right now, Marty. Well, not probaby today with all the snow falling, but in general I'm seeing lots of deer in the morning.


----------



## armedic1

Seen anything today? No movement here. (West of Warsaw) all day long.


----------



## 76Scout-Dad

Well Marty if you wanted snow you could of stayed home back here in KS. We got a bunch of it today. If it's not there yet, it soon will be. So, stay warm and stay safe. And GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## clee

Marty is dragging deer out as we speak, at least that's what I'm thinking. Hope to see some pictures up here soon.


----------



## deerhunter101

welcome to MO (sorry little late). from what ive seen the deer around here (st. louis county) are hitting food HARD. all over the cut corn and soybean fields. hopefully you are seeing movement. ill be in the woods on the 15th. good luck!


----------



## zap

Made it in and sat from eleven till after five....

There were lotsa track's under my stand, from last nite or early morning...










Pic's from the sit...





























Deer started popping out of the bedding area before sunset.










The first three worked across the corn quickly. 
Came into my area from the west a little south of my stand, the wind had die to nothing and was N-N/E. :mg:


Lead doe stop's about 35 from me, maybe eight yard's short of a clear lane......
Start's browsing on a sapling, doe #3, start's the head bob thing, looking my way.
I was drawn....#3 turn's and is outta there, 1&2 stay for a moment but too much in the way to shoot....

Watched they run out and inform the next ten or so deer to stay away.....


----------



## zap

MOC said:


> Good morning Missouri movement right now, Marty. Well, not probaby today with all the snow falling, but in general I'm seeing lots of deer in the morning.


Thank's.
I have seen both ealy and late movement here.




armedic1 said:


> Seen anything today? No movement here. (West of Warsaw) all day long.


Yup, right before sunset.



76Scout-Dad said:


> Well Marty if you wanted snow you could of stayed home back here in KS. We got a bunch of it today. If it's not there yet, it soon will be. So, stay warm and stay safe. And GOOD LUCK!!!!


Snow here also, ankle deep, wet snow...



clee said:


> Marty is dragging deer out as we speak, at least that's what I'm thinking. Hope to see some pictures up here soon.


Almost.....



deerhunter101 said:


> welcome to MO (sorry little late). from what ive seen the deer around here (st. louis county) are hitting food HARD. all over the cut corn and soybean fields. hopefully you are seeing movement. ill be in the woods on the 15th. good luck!


Luck to you also.


----------



## Stanley

That snow makes it more fun, for us anyway.


----------



## clee

We have snow falling here now and I am praying for a snow day tomorrow (I'm a teacher). I love hunting in the snow.


----------



## zap

Stanley said:


> That snow makes it more fun, for us anyway.


Lotsa fun but a little frusterating..
Back at it tommorrow.


----------



## basnbuks

hang in there marty u will show them ol mean deer who da boss is


----------



## zap

basnbuks said:


> hang in there marty u will show them ol mean deer who da boss is


That seem's to be questionable at this point in time.....


----------



## deerhunter101

snow makes for an easy tracking job... unless its still falling hard


----------



## zap

deerhunter101 said:


> snow makes for an easy tracking job... unless its still falling hard


I like the sight of blood in the snow.......maybe I should cut myself......


----------



## deerhunter101

zap said:


> I like the sight of blood in the snow.......maybe I should cut myself......


or maybe just wait to stick a deer... i still have yet to shoot a deer in the snow but ive seen that bright red in snow before from rabbits and friends deer.


----------



## zap

deerhunter101 said:


> or maybe just wait to stick a deer... i still have yet to shoot a deer in the snow but ive seen that bright red in snow before from rabbits and friends deer.


I plan to wait it out, just trying to keep my sense of humor....


----------



## deerhunter101

oh i hear ya... if you lose your sense of humor you should just stay in bed (dad told me that one...i dont know). just be careful because if you lose it i hear they are hard to track in the snow...


----------



## jboswell

zap said:


> I like the sight of blood in the snow.......maybe I should cut myself......


LOL, I just choked on my diet dew........


----------



## tguil

Marty, 

No deer movement up here today. Glad you had one come in close. It is going to be colder than-all-get-out over the next few days. What type of gear are you using to stay warm? I mostly still hunt so I'm moving a little, but sitting in a tree like you do.....My goodness......... 

Tom


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Marty,
> 
> No deer movement up here today. Glad you had one come in close. It is going to be colder than-all-get-out over the next few days. What type of gear are you using to stay warm? I mostly still hunt so I'm moving a little, but sitting in a tree like you do.....My goodness.........
> 
> Tom


Layer's.


Coldarmor belt with three large body warmer's.
Warm pull over hood, wind shear lining.
1600gm boot's.
HSS handwarmer muff with two large body warmer's.


----------



## Deuce 30-30

Long time follower of this thread. I read everyday around lunch and late evening hoping to read of your success (or at the very least for more awesome pictures). This is by far one of the best hunting stories I've seen anywhere. 

Hopefully the weather coming through the area in the next few days will send them past you for a shot. It was nice to see you were able to get the draw on one tonight. 

Goodluck & Shoot Straight


----------



## t-tomshooter

Have you ever tried a double bull type of ground blind for late season? i seen 3 bucks this evening headed to a cut corn right at dark, gotta love the snow!


----------



## tanna114

You had great success last year in the snow and extreme cold, Marty. Here's to hoping that this new snow and following cold snap will allow you to connect again this year:darkbeer:

Good luck...I can't wait to see pictures of some red snow!!!


----------



## basnbuks

wake up mart, rise an shine , get up n piss the worlds on far,lol, good luck today, change hats knock a different arrow, or hold ur tongue on da otherside, sometimes thats all it takes to change ur luck, stay warm an be safe!!!!


----------



## tguil

Marty, 

Good luck today and stay safe and warm.

Tom


----------



## RCL




----------



## zap

RCL said:


>


Got that on, slept good, the cold took it outa me yesterday.


----------



## pybowhtr

Plenty of snow for everyone !!!!!


----------



## zap

Deuce 30-30 said:


> Long time follower of this thread. I read everyday around lunch and late evening hoping to read of your success (or at the very least for more awesome pictures). This is by far one of the best hunting stories I've seen anywhere.
> 
> Hopefully the weather coming through the area in the next few days will send them past you for a shot. It was nice to see you were able to get the draw on one tonight.
> 
> Goodluck & Shoot Straight



:thumbs_up


Thank's.
I appreciate that.



t-tomshooter said:


> Have you ever tried a double bull type of ground blind for late season? i seen 3 bucks this evening headed to a cut corn right at dark, gotta love the snow!


I have a T2 with me, but do not like sitting in a blind much.....
Maybe.



tanna114 said:


> You had great success last year in the snow and extreme cold, Marty. Here's to hoping that this new snow and following cold snap will allow you to connect again this year:darkbeer:
> 
> Good luck...I can't wait to see pictures of some red snow!!!


Definately cold. 
-15 now.........

Colder tommorrow.



basnbuks said:


> wake up mart, rise an shine , get up n piss the worlds on far,lol, good luck today, change hats knock a different arrow, or hold ur tongue on da otherside, sometimes thats all it takes to change ur luck, stay warm an be safe!!!!



I slept in again, well actually woke up and then went back to the rack.....



tguil said:


> Marty,
> 
> Good luck today and stay safe and warm.
> 
> Tom


Thank's, Tom.


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT

I'm with you Marty, good luck getting it done!! We're getting 12" of snow here today, I plan on getting out as soon as it stops


----------



## zap

NJRUTNSTRUT said:


> I'm with you Marty, good luck getting it done!! We're getting 12" of snow here today, I plan on getting out as soon as it stops



Thank's.
Good luck to you, Kai.
Same to all that have some hunting left this season.....


----------



## zap

pybowhtr said:


> Plenty of snow for everyone !!!!!


Yes there is, good luck on Saturday....


----------



## King

Good luck out there Marty. Be safe and shoot straight brother!


----------



## zap

Beamen123 said:


> Good luck out there Marty. Be safe and shoot straight brother!


Thank's, I appreciate that.


Went in and took down last evening's stand.










All loaded up and read to go.










No bike today.........










Going to re-set at another spot after lunch.
Road condition's and temp's will keep me close to the camper today.
Hopefully I can hunt the other side of the area tommorrow....


----------



## tguil

zap said:


> Road condition's and temp's will keep me close to the camper today.


Marty,

Good idea to stay close. 

7+ inches of blowing, drifting snow up here. Sunny skies with a temperature of 8 degrees, 25 mph winds and a wind chill of -15. Deer were moving at noon...about 250 yards away. I let them move and went inside to warm up. I may be old and slow but I'm not dumb. :grin:

Tom


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Marty,
> 
> Good idea to stay close.
> 
> 7+ inches of blowing, drifting snow up here. Sunny skies with a temperature of 8 degrees, 25 mph winds and a wind chill of -15. Deer were moving at noon...about 250 yards away. I let them move and went inside to warm up. I may be old and slow but I'm not dumb. :grin:
> 
> Tom


Same here.


----------



## rcmjr

Well Marty we finally got lots of snow. Good luck! be warm! I Won't get to hit the woods now 'till Saturday....LAST DAY!


----------



## zap

rcmjr said:


> Well Marty we finally got lots of snow. Good luck! be warm! I Won't get to hit the woods now 'till Saturday....LAST DAY!



Thank's.

Thursday/Friday and Saturday look to be the best day's before the END.....

-10 degree temp's tommorrow morning....

Good luck to you Saturday.


----------



## lrbergin

zap said:


> Thank's.
> 
> Thursday/Friday and Saturday look to be the best day's before the END.....
> 
> -10 degree temp's tommorrow morning....
> 
> Good luck to you Saturday.


Those temperatures are brutal. Stay positive and good luck.

How about this next year: "Off to Missouri...for the early season". :wink:

I hear MO is beautiful in September.


----------



## tguil

lrbergin said:


> I hear MO is beautiful in September.


It most certainly is and it is a heck of a lot warmer. Only problem is...the the "beautiful" cover does a good job of hiding the critters. But I look at it this way...No deer down, no deer to field dress. :grin:

Tom


----------



## zap

lrbergin said:


> Those temperatures are brutal. Stay positive and good luck.
> 
> How about this next year: "Off to Missouri...for the early season". :wink:
> 
> I hear MO is beautiful in September.


Oh, the temp's are what they are...
What concern's me more is driving rural road's at night with -30 wind chill's...

I am going to hunt from a ground hide at a spot 1/2 mile drive away, where the parking lot is on a high spot, no drift's to worry about getting stuck in.



tguil said:


> It most certainly is and it is a heck of a lot warmer. Only problem is...the the "beautiful" cover does a good job of hiding the critters. But I look at it this way...No deer down, no deer to field dress. :grin:
> 
> Tom


Warm hand's..........


----------



## mn5503

Try to stay warm my friend. 

-10, kinda balmy for ya, compared to last year


----------



## zap

mn5503 said:


> Try to stay warm my friend.
> 
> -10, kinda balmy for ya, compared to last year


That's one way to look at it..

Last season's trip highlight was:
Waking up at 3AM and the Big Buddy was off.

-35 temp.

Go outside to change the propane cylinder.
The full bottle's all had frozen valve's.

Two body warmer's and some duct tape thawed one out.......eventually.

I will take balmy. :wink:


----------



## zap

Pretty cold this afternoon.....

Went to this spot to find a good ground hide. 












While I was stting up I looked over to the East and there was a doe watching me.
She bolted to the standing corn and I was able to get a pic before she made it.











I had a group of about ten deer working East along the edge of the standing corn at sunset.










They never made it closer than sixty yard's.

Back at it tommorrow.


----------



## Stanley

Looks like you got it going on. I hope this hunt is the one for you Marty. I woked out in the shed today. Had to turn the heater off, got too warm.


----------



## zap

Stanley said:


> Looks like you got it going on. I hope this hunt is the one for you Marty. I woked out in the shed today. Had to turn the heater off, got too warm.


I cannot complain, had alot of deer close.....


----------



## Deuce 30-30

Looks like you're getting closer and closer. Hope you can seal the deal before the 15th.


----------



## zap

Deuce 30-30 said:


> Looks like you're getting closer and closer. Hope you can seal the deal before the 15th.


Thursday-Friday-Saturday........better temp's.....all day sit's.

Thank's for the comment's.


----------



## Bk123

Good luck Tomorrow marty. Hang in there I know you can pull it off. Hunt hard hunt smart.


----------



## zap

Bk123 said:


> Good luck Tomorrow marty. Hang in there I know you can pull it off. Hunt hard hunt smart.


Thank's, Brian.

Five degree high tommorrow.....


----------



## strikerII

Marty,
Just caught up with your thread. Keep at it! 
I was out tonight in NJ before the snow started, due to get 12" tonight. Saw no movement, but I'm in heavy timber, no fields, or crops, only thousands of acorns!
Mike


----------



## zap

strikerII said:


> Marty,
> Just caught up with your thread. Keep at it!
> I was out tonight in NJ before the snow started, due to get 12" tonight. Saw no movement, but I'm in heavy timber, no fields, or crops, only thousands of acorns!
> Mike


Field's and standing corn all over here....

Good luck tommorrow....


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT

I'll be rooting for you as I'm plowing tonight and tomorrow Marty, be safe brother!!!


----------



## zap

NJRUTNSTRUT said:


> I'll be rooting for you as I'm plowing tonight and tomorrow Marty, be safe brother!!!



Good luck plowing.

Very cold here tommorrow.....
I plan to set two stand's and go for propane/gas/shower.....

Short late aftenoon hunt, then it's on for the last three day's.

I have saved my best spot's...and some energy...for the end.


----------



## Jovush

Good luck out there..........and stay warm!! I'll be checking in ....with utmost envy.......cept for the cold. I'm a couple hundred miles south of you and we're in the single digits right now. I'll be out in it Friday and the last day Saturday.

Joe


----------



## zap

Jovush said:


> Good luck out there..........and stay warm!! I'll be checking in ....with utmost envy.......cept for the cold. I'm a couple hundred miles south of you and we're in the single digits right now. I'll be out in it Friday and the last day Saturday.
> 
> Joe


Thank's, and good luck, Joe.


----------



## The Hood

dude where you at? I ain't got time to read all through here and find out..I'm in Moline Ill painting. 




> I have saved my best spot's...and some energy...for the end.


Die Hard!


----------



## zap

The Hood said:


> dude where you at? I ain't got time to read all through here and find out..I'm in Moline Ill painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Hard!


Same spot as last year..

I have a plan......whatcha think?


----------



## The Hood

really, I'd go clear to the end of the camp road and north 200-400 yards or mid way down that road and south to the dike..which one you doing?


----------



## cardiac5

based on the movement youve seen when do the deer move best im in kc and the farm is in cowgill 1 hr north and im just wondering the best time to be out so i dont sit 4hrs in the morning and freeze
its 400 acres half fields with mixed beans and wheat other half woods 
where do you seem to find them most and when do they get up from bedding?
good luck and STAY WARM TOMORROW
thanks


----------



## zap

The Hood said:


> really, I'd go clear to the end of the camp road and north 200-400 yards or mid way down that road and south to the dike..which one you doing?


Yup....


----------



## dxtbowhuntersj

i am curious, have you killed anything yet this year? my brother was in the northeast corner of the state and froze out.


----------



## zap

cardiac5 said:


> based on the movement youve seen when do the deer move best im in kc and the farm is in cowgill 1 hr north and im just wondering the best time to be out so i dont sit 4hrs in the morning and freeze
> its 400 acres half fields with mixed beans and wheat other half woods
> where do you seem to find them most and when do they get up from bedding?
> good luck and STAY WARM TOMORROW
> thanks


For sure good movement before dark/at dawn.

Good luck to you also.


----------



## zap

dxtbowhuntersj said:


> i am curious, have you killed anything yet this year? my brother was in the northeast corner of the state and froze out.


Not in 2011....
Lotsa deer, no good break's.


----------



## The Hood

zap said:


> Yup....


So,,,,why you wait till the coldest and last days of the season to do what you know you should do? hehe,,Dude you give them deer to many chances when you should be filling the freezer, You know it's only target archery thats 90% mental,,don't ya? Whack & Stack and quit over thinking it!


----------



## zap

The Hood said:


> So,,,,why you wait till the coldest and last days of the season to do what you know you should do? hehe,,Dude you give them deer to many chances when you should be filling the freezer, You know it's only target archery thats 90% mental,,don't ya? Whack & Stack and quit over thinking it!


I like late season..... :wink:


----------



## zap

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
Nippy this morning.

Had to switch propane cylinder's, man it's cold in here......must be below 30.
-1 outside for the temp.


----------



## mofarmboy

its +3 here in central missouri.......good luck to you today marty.......once again you have inspired me to pack up all my gear and head out after work this afternoon


----------



## zap

mofarmboy said:


> its +3 here in central missouri.......good luck to you today marty.......once again you have inspired me to pack up all my gear and head out after work this afternoon


Luck to you also.....
It's a long time between season's..........


----------



## mofarmboy

zap said:


> Luck to you also.....
> It's a long time between season's..........


i hear ya....been hitin it pretty hard here lately even though the freezer is full and the taxidermy bill is already to high:teeth:


----------



## zap

mofarmboy said:


> i hear ya....been hitin it pretty hard here lately even though the freezer is full and the taxidermy bill is already to high:teeth:


Sound's like you have doen well....I am happy for you....get some more while you can.


----------



## tguil

Marty,

Good luck today. So you and The Hood have a special spot. Guess it's time to "go for it", but for sure get the propane first. You're going to need it. 

Tom


----------



## zap

Back from the re-supply/shower trip.
Set another stand for tommorow...


I will be able to get in a late afternoon sit on the ground.


----------



## pybowhtr

zap said:


> Back from the re-supply/shower trip.
> Set another stand for tommorow...
> 
> 
> I will be able to get in a late afternoon sit on the ground.


At 2;54 in afternoon if it was me I would be sittin in a tree guarding a corn or bean field. You better run.Good hunting.


----------



## idavis

Think warm thoughts, good luck.


----------



## zap

pybowhtr said:


> At 2;54 in afternoon if it was me I would be sittin in a tree guarding a corn or bean field. You better run.Good hunting.


Need propane, gas and to be clean......

It also took some time to packin and set my stand for tommorrow.



isaacd said:


> Think warm thoughts, good luck.


Alway's.
Thank's.




Got in an set up at my ground spot.
Had a 110 class buck and two doe's work out at ten minute' before dark..never made it closer than eighty yard's.

Took some deer bed pic's on the way out...



















And a great sunset as I got closer to the truck.











I look foward to hunting the other side of the area the last three day's.
Very happy with the stand I set this afternoon...

Last year's pic of the same set up...










Good wind for it tommorrow, finally.


----------



## Stanley

Looks like fun from here.


----------



## zap

Stanley said:


> Looks like fun from here.


:wink:


----------



## meatmissile

Good luck Marty, been keeping up with you this year day to day and you my friend are braving some tuff temps.Hope you score big ..Looking forward to your pics.They are the true story teller!!

Aaron


----------



## zap

meatmissile said:


> Good luck Marty, been keeping up with you this year day to day and you my friend are braving some tuff temps.Hope you score big ..Looking forward to your pics.They are the true story teller!!
> 
> Aaron


Thank's, I have my best set's to hunt the last few day's.
Have had alot of deer close and learned alot on this trip.
I appreciate the support....


----------



## The Hood

zap said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
> Nippy this morning.
> 
> Had to switch propane cylinder's, man it's cold in here......must be below 30.
> -1 outside for the temp.


lol


----------



## mofarmboy

good luck tommorrow marty.....i saw 8 does and fawns this evening but no horns


----------



## zap

mofarmboy said:


> good luck tommorrow marty.....i saw 8 does and fawns this evening but no horns



Back at you...

Seeing deer is a good thing. :wink:


----------



## lrbergin

Just had bad timing today Marty. Kept catching me in the middle of something. I'm excited for you with the weather looking like it's taking a turn for the better and the new spot.


----------



## zap

lrbergin said:


> Just had bad timing today Marty. Kept catching me in the middle of something. I'm excited for you with the weather looking like it's taking a turn for the better and the new spot.



:thumbs_up


----------



## trophy hunter

good luck marty... a guy in indiana is pullin for you!!:thumbs_up


----------



## zap

trophy hunter said:


> good luck marty... a guy in indiana is pullin for you!!:thumbs_up


I appreciate that.


----------



## buckmark23

Dead deer is in your future! Good luck!!!


----------



## clee

Hopefully we both can have some luck on the las t days of the season. One more day of work and two days of hunting. Then the end of season blues sets in.


----------



## tguil

Marty,

No deer for your freezer, but it appears that you had a good day. That's all that counts. I had four does with in forty yards two times, but couldn't get a clear shot either time. Still no deer to field dress in this cold weather. 

Tom


----------



## Muy Grande

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Monarchcx

Time is short! Get aggressive! Stand right outside of their bedroom.


----------



## zap

-8 with freezing fog.......
Back to bed...


----------



## tguil

Good morning, Marty.

Hope the weather improves enough for you to have a "good one". :thumbs_up

Tom


----------



## Wackem

zap said:


> -8 with freezing fog.......
> Back to bed...


I don't blame you for going back to bed on that weather. Get some good rest and get after them this afternoon. Good Luck!!


----------



## rcmjr

it's much warmer 125mi east of ya Zap......-4


----------



## RCL

It's a balmy 19* here in the North......:wink:
Here ya go.....:tea:


----------



## da white shoe

Woke up to 33* in the "Hills" this morning. 

Play it cool, Marty and stay warm! :wink:


----------



## PassYoungBucks

I dont blame you either. Good luck this afternoon.


----------



## lrbergin

Back to bed is what I would do. Supposed to start warming up a little today so hopefully with this warming trend comes some good luck.


----------



## jboswell

-9 at my place 40 miles north of ya this morning. Burr! Maybe they will move a little at the warmest part of the day.


----------



## zap

The generator is leaking oil......

Got it going for now, not sure how long it's gonna run.
No electric=no furnace fan.

I am froze, been outside for an hour and a half trying to figure that leak out.


----------



## Stanley

zap said:


> The generator is leaking oil......
> 
> Got it going for now, not sure how long it's gonna run.
> No electric=no furnace fan.
> 
> I am froze, been outside for an hour and a half trying to figure that leak out.


Big leak?


----------



## tguil

Marty,

Don't take any chances. "Hardcore" is great but being "frozen stiff" isn't. Whatever....you are a "smart fella" and will use good sense. You might want to consider moving over to Indian Cave State Park http://outdoornebraska.ne.gov/parks/guides/parksearch/showpark.asp?Area_No=91 It's not all that far from you. When I called before Christmas the campground was going to be open through the end of our late season, January 18, but with this recent snow, I'm not sure that will happen. The RV campground is very nice...electricity and shower house. Of course there is a fee for both the park and campground. (Welcome to Nebraska) The late season deer permit and the required upland game stamp are available on line but you need a printer.

The park is open to bow, muzzle loader and shotgun hunting, but in this weather I'll bet would be the only one there.

Good luck.

Tom


----------



## zap

Stanley said:


> Big leak?


No, I drained the oil and gas. 
Turned it over to take a look.
Hard to tell what's going on.......

Refilled it and it ran 20 minute's.
Then shut down.
Added more and it's running now..

It has an oil alert shut off.

Not sure what to do, but I definately need to go get some more oil....

It's hard to figure out what is wrong working in the snow and cold, on the ground....


----------



## zap

tguil said:


> Marty,
> 
> Don't take any chances. "Hardcore" is great but being "frozen stiff" isn't. Whatever....you are a "smart fella" and will use good sense. You might want to consider moving over to Indian Cave State Park http://outdoornebraska.ne.gov/parks/guides/parksearch/showpark.asp?Area_No=91 It's not all that far from you. When I called before Christmas the campground was going to be open through the end of our late season, January 18, but with this recent snow, I'm not sure that will happen. The RV campground is very nice...electricity and shower house. Of course there is a fee for both the park and campground. (Welcome to Nebraska) The late season deer permit and the required upland game stamp are available on line but you need a printer.
> 
> The park is open to bow, muzzle loader and shotgun hunting, but in this weather I'll bet would be the only one there.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Tom


I appreciate the info, hate to move as it will take alot of time.


----------



## Stanley

zap said:


> No, I drained the oil and gas.
> Turned it over to take a look.
> Hard to tell what's going on.......
> 
> Refilled it and it ran 20 minute's.
> Added more and it's running now..
> 
> It has an oil alert shut off.
> 
> Not sure what to do, but I definately need to go get some more oil....
> 
> It's hard to figure out what is wrong working in the snow and cold, on the ground....


What brand of generator / engine?


----------



## zap

Stanley said:


> What brand of generator / engine?


Honda.


----------



## Stanley

zap said:


> Honda.


Engine size (hp) and KW?


----------



## zap

Stanley said:


> Engine size (hp) and KW?


EB2500

Does not say HP anywhere I would think about 7.5.


----------



## 76Scout-Dad

Link to operator manual, not sure if it will help.
http://www.hondapowerequipment.com/products/manuals/Default.aspx

From what I can find, closest service center for Honda Generators. (Near Mound City correct?)

St. Joe Honda 
2135 S 8th St
Saint Joseph, MO 64503-2901 
(816)671-0671 

Sales and Service


Good luck Marty!


----------



## mn5503

I thought it was impossible to kill a Honda?


----------



## zap

76Scout-Dad said:


> Link to operator manual, not sure if it will help.
> http://www.hondapowerequipment.com/products/manuals/Default.aspx
> 
> From what I can find, closest service center for Honda Generators. (Near Mound City correct?)
> 
> St. Joe Honda
> 2135 S 8th St
> Saint Joseph, MO 64503-2901
> (816)671-0671
> 
> Sales and Service
> 
> 
> Good luck Marty!


Thank's, it seem's to be doing OK now...... :confused3:


----------



## Stanley

zap said:


> EB2500
> 
> Does not say HP anywhere I would think about 7.5.


2.5 KW, My guess would be crank case gasket or the seal. Either way that's not an in the field fix. Also check the vent tube on the air breather( I doubt it, but worth a look). Did it start leaking after a cold start up?


----------



## zap

mn5503 said:


> I thought it was impossible to kill a Honda?


I do not know what to think.......

Almost impossible to work on it here, I plan to get more oil and see what develop's.


----------



## zap

Stanley said:


> 2.5 KW, My guess would be crank case gasket or the seal. Either way that's not an in the field fix. Also check the vent tube on the air breather( I doubt it, but worth a look). Did it start leaking after a cold start up?


No, it was running.
It's hard to tell what going on here, really cannot move it much with gas in it.

I drained oil and gas turned it over and could not really tell where the problem was.

Shut down after re-filling gas and oil, the added oil and it's been going for an hour....

I apprecaite the input.


----------



## Stanley

PM sent


----------



## zap

Had a good hunt this afternoon, kcarcher and his buddy Adam came up.
We all had shot's but no one connected. Pic's in a few..


----------



## PassYoungBucks

> but no one connected


:mg:


----------



## lrbergin

zap said:


> Had a good hunt this afternoon, kcarcher and his buddy Adam came up.
> We all had shot's but no one connected. Pic's in a few..


Have to fill me in on the rest when you get a better connection. Got the jist of it but couldn't hear everything, sounded pretty exciting.


----------



## Stanley

Sounds like a great hunt.


----------



## zap

Anyway....
Adam and Justin got set on the ground.

Adam did not see about a half dozen deer until it was too late..










Some more deer working their way.....they wound up all around Adam....some inside 20.










Some deer feeding in cut bean's earlier.










I had a few group's work past me and missed two. :mg:

I came back and shot my bow and it's dead on, I know what the problem is though, and it will not be a problem any longer.


----------



## zap

PassYoungBucks said:


> :mg:


Chit happen's....


----------



## zap

Stanley said:


> Sounds like a great hunt.


Those guy's had a blast.......
First season bowhunter's, to help them get close to alot of deer was worth the trip in itself....


----------



## Stanley

Only guy that never missed intials were JC. Oh yeh and some AT internet hunters. It happens.


----------



## zap

Stanley said:


> Only guy that never missed intials were JC. Oh yeh and some AT internet hunters. It happens.


I wear sport ear hearing aid's.
They have been giving feedback when I anchor, evidentely I am not hitting my anchor hard enough.....

BTW thank's for the tip with the generator, it's running great now.


----------



## Deuce 30-30

1 step closer to putting one down. Sounds like a great way to spend an afternoon. I hope the generator holds up for ya too.


----------



## zap

Deuce 30-30 said:


> 1 step closer to putting one down. Sounds like a great way to spend an afternoon. I hope the generator holds up for ya too.


Thank's.
It's been a great trip, no matter what.


----------



## Stanley

zap said:


> I wear sport ear hearing aid's.
> They have been giving feedback when I anchor, evidentely I am not hitting my anchor hard enough.....
> 
> BTW thank's for the tip with the generator, it's running great now.


That is great news.
Cold weather, and layering of clothing is not conductive to great shooting. Plus you just can't practice as much when the weather is sour.


----------



## Wackem

Sounds like a great afternoon hunting. Just a matter of time now before you close the deal


----------



## tguil

zap said:


> Thank's.
> It's been a great trip, no matter what.


Now that's a GREAT attitude. Way to go, Marty.

Tom


----------



## zap

Wackem said:


> Sounds like a great afternoon hunting. Just a matter of time now before you close the deal


Time is running out... :mg:


----------



## Wackem

zap said:


> Time is running out... :mg:


That is true but it only takes a few minutes for everything to change. Stay after them.


----------



## zap

Wackem said:


> That is true but it only takes a few minutes for everything to change. Stay after them.


Thank's for the encouragemet, it is appreciated.
Hopefully, two all day hunt's the next two day's.
Those guy's are supposed to be here at 6AM.


----------



## Wackem

Always helps the motivation when you have a couple buddies to share the experience with


----------



## turkeyhunter60

The day started out crappy, and stressful, glad you got it fixed, I know that feeling....Tomorrow will be A successful hunt, i can feel it.....:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::teeth:


----------



## buckmark23

I thought you would get you one today but I didn't think you would miss! It happens to all of us and it's still fun to draw back on a deer. Glad your generator is running. I am sure your will "ZAP" one tomorrow. Stay warm and good luck.


----------



## PassYoungBucks

:moose: :archer:


----------



## basnbuks

yea marty good luck tom, ur jus gettin warmed up an the bugs worked out !!


----------



## zap

Wackem said:


> Always helps the motivation when you have a couple buddies to share the experience with


How true...



turkeyhunter60 said:


> The day started out crappy, and stressful, glad you got it fixed, I know that feeling....Tomorrow will be A successful hunt, i can feel it.....:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::teeth:


Nothing qute like waking up to -degree's in a cold camper and having to kneel on the ground working on the heat supply....in the dark...



buckmark23 said:


> I thought you would get you one today but I didn't think you would miss! It happens to all of us and it's still fun to draw back on a deer. Glad your generator is running. I am sure your will "ZAP" one tomorrow. Stay warm and good luck.


I am sure it's my anchor, no more trouble....




PassYoungBucks said:


> :moose: :archer:


:wink:



basnbuks said:


> yea marty good luck tom, ur jus gettin warmed up an the bugs worked out !!


Yup...


----------



## kcarcher

Marty knows his stuff! Myself and Adam got out there and Marty pulled up Google Earth to show us where we'd be hunting, wind direction, and where the deer were and the direction they'd be traveling. Needless to say, it went perfectly as planned, besides us all missing our shots, hahaha. Awesome time none the less! Hopefully two more full days of the same thing + some arrows connecting with the deer this time!


----------



## Muy Grande

Down to the last few hunts of the trip...just like the tv hunters, hahaha. Sounds like a great day in the field. Hopefully it will all come together in the next couple of days. You got a guy in 'Bama pulling hard for ya! Good luck!


----------



## zap

6am already?????????


----------



## tguil

Go get'm, Marty! :thumbs_up 

"Sport Ear" hearing aide, Google Earth....? It's time to go primitive. These deer are avoiding your hi-tech techniques. :laugh:

Tom


----------



## Bk123

I smell blood.


----------



## basnbuks

yup. ant heard from him all day im sure hes been busy with all the fun after the kill. its time and he deserves 1 rite about now


----------



## RTHRBHNTN

Hey, you guys cleaning deer, or eatin and washin down a side of beef, maybe both..

Me and the old dog were out chasin birds today, sure was fine day for huntin...I think my barrel musta ben bent,,,Hope you found some straight arrows.
dan


----------



## zap

We hunted all day, everyone saw deer in the AM but no shot's.

In the evening Justin and Adam got a ground blind and climber set north of me.



















About an hour before sunset two varmint hunter's walked right past Justin and Adam and sat on bucket's on top of the levee and called coyote's.........

There were more than fifty deer staging to come Justin and Adam's way and a few dozen to come my way...

The other hunter's saw the deer, the set up's and blew the deer out by walking right at them.

They were set up good for blind varmint's..










Right after sunset they walked out and blew out some more deer.

I was in a spot farther away and had two differant button buck's walk right past around sunset.

Then after shooting light had quite a few doe's come right past one good buck with them.

One might think they were inconsiderate hunter's but they were kind enough to leave a bucket in the parking lot for the next guy...










Back at it tommorrow..


----------



## moondoondude

Keep at it. Remember that at the end and start of each day you are hunting, and hunting is always fun. So keep having fun and best of luck to you.


----------



## mofarmboy

man that sucks......your bound to have some good luck comin to ya marty


----------



## RTHRBHNTN

Hard to soar like an eagle when your flying with turkeys,,,get um tomarrow.
dan


----------



## zap

moondoondude said:


> Keep at it. Remember that at the end and start of each day you are hunting, and hunting is always fun. So keep having fun and best of luck to you.


Funny you mention that..... 

The last half hour in the stand tonite it was cold, I was frusterated and dissapointed in myself for having missed three deer this trip, watched the button's walk right past, then the buck and doe's right past after shooting light, and I thought about pulling out a day early.

Walking the mile back to the truck thru the snow covered wood's and marsh, I realized how much I love being out there.......
and was looking foward to the next opportunity to hunt...

Thank's for the encouragement, it is appreciated.


----------



## zap

mofarmboy said:


> man that sucks......your bound to have some good luck comin to ya marty


Justin was kinda pissed. Adam just could not understand what they did......




RTHRBHNTN said:


> Hard to soar like an eagle when your flying with turkeys,,,get um tomarrow.
> dan


Saw some turkey's today, they turned off about 20 yard's short of a clear shot...


----------



## tguil

One more day. Sleep well, stay warm and be ready to go for it.

Tom


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

Marty,

anything in that bucket????? :mg:


----------



## kcarcher

Still had a great time, Marty. I only got 2 hours of sleep last night and was ready to get home this eve. I'm making Adam drive tomorrow so I can sleep an extra hour on the drive back up and also back home. His ass slept the whole way back tonight. 

Speaking of sleep...I best get to it.


----------



## Stanley

Last day. You never know first day or last day.


----------



## turkeyhunter60

Well that sucks, it was all screwed up by varmint hunter's, and all you got was a BUCKET....Well with all the deer your seeing it's promising, tomorrow for sure.......:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::shade:


----------



## PassYoungBucks

Dont open the bucket ZAP. I have a feeling it is thier toilet.


----------



## mn5503

Stanley said:


> Last day. You never know first day or last day.


Yep.


----------



## Muy Grande

zap said:


> Funny you mention that.....
> 
> The last half hour in the stand tonite it was cold, I was frusterated and dissapointed in myself for having missed three deer this trip, watched the button's walk right past, then the buck and doe's right past after shooting light, and I thought about pulling out a day early.
> 
> Walking the mile back to the truck thru the snow covered wood's and marsh, I realized how much I love being out there.......
> and was looking foward to the next opportunity to hunt...
> 
> Thank's for the encouragement, it is appreciated.



Thats what it is all about right there. Just enjoying the time spent doing what we love and chasing those elusive deer. Too bad the varmints screwed ya'll up today. Maybe a little bottom of the ninth magic is in store tomorrow. I sure hope so. Good luck!


----------



## zap

turkeyhunter60 said:


> Well that sucks, it was all screwed up by varmint hunter's, and all you got was a BUCKET....Well with all the deer your seeing it's promising, tomorrow for sure.......:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::shade:


The bucket is where it lay's.


Good morning....


----------



## jboswell

Good Luck!


----------



## rcmjr

Good luck Zap! Got some chores here at home to do this a.m. then off to the woods for the last hunt of the year. Put 'em on the ground Zap, I'll be rootin' for from 20' up and 125mi. east:thumb:


----------



## 4X-24 BOB

zap said:


> Funny you mention that.....
> 
> The last half hour in the stand tonite it was cold, I was frusterated and dissapointed in myself for having missed three deer this trip, watched the button's walk right past, then the buck and doe's right past after shooting light, and I thought about pulling out a day early.
> 
> Walking the mile back to the truck thru the snow covered wood's and marsh, I realized how much I love being out there.......
> and was looking foward to the next opportunity to hunt...
> 
> Thank's for the encouragement, it is appreciated.


Yesterday was one of the most beautiful days in the woods i can remember ! I saw 14 deer starting at 4 o'clock 3 spikes and a 7 point were the only antlered deer i saw ! About quarter till five 5 does came buy and I took the first in line ! Saw her fall 50 yards closer to the truck ! 
Good luck Zap today is the day !


----------



## floater

Good luck! I'm giving it one more try tonight also.


----------



## floater

How do you get them to run towards the truck?


----------



## tguil

Good morning, Marty.

You are probably already out after'em. Good Luck! I still have until Tuesday to "score" on a Nebraska doe. I slept in. :thumbs_up

Tom


----------



## Stanley

Good luck on the last day. I always get that feeling in my gut on the last day breaking camp.


----------



## JustinM

Good luck today, I am out.. I reinjured a muscle in my back again this week and I don't think I can pull my bow back.. so I will be sitting the final day out.


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT

Good luck Marty!!!


----------



## zap

I am done hunting here, wore out, three set's to get out tommorrow and the trip home.....

I had my chance's and could not get it done.

I hope everyone who hunt's the last hour's in Missouri has good luck.


----------



## King

Even though you didn't tag a deer Marty, I'm sure you have taken in many memories from the trip. Thanks for the continuous updates on your trip. It's always nice catching up with this thread. Drive safe brother!


----------



## PassYoungBucks

Thanks for sharing your hunt with us Marty. The hunt itself is worth more than any deer. Thank You.


----------



## tguil

Marty,

Sometimes enough is enough. It was a good trip. Thanks

Tom


----------



## Bk123

Thanks for the pictures and story Marty.


----------



## jboswell

Thanks for carrying us all along with ya for the trip!


----------



## Stanley

When it becomes too much work that kind of takes the fun out of it. You hunted long and hard, plus took us on another adventure. Good job Marty. Just think, you don't have to fuss around butchering deer now.


----------



## idavis

There's always next year:teeth:

Drive Safely.


----------



## mn5503

Until next year. Good hunt Marty. 

Take a break before ya go back to work and relax for a few days.


----------



## cwoods

Well done Marty! It was epic once again!


----------



## RTHRBHNTN

Marty, thanks for taking us along on the hunt. Hope we helped ease the down time. Your pics and updates are first rate, allmost like sharing a campfire. 

Have a safe trip home, and if you start to feel bad about not getting your deer, just pull up one of those sunset pics.
dan


----------



## t-tomshooter

Have a safe trip home buddy!


----------



## sniperjim

Drive Safe.


----------



## okiehunt

Thanks Marty for letting us tag along with ya on your late season trip. Good luck next year and have a safe trip home...


----------



## turkeyhunter60

Thanks for the adventure Marty, it was nice tagging along on the internet with you....Well there's always next season God willing, have A safe trip home......Frank.....:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::set1_applaud:


----------



## Muy Grande

I'm sure you still had a blast, Marty. Personally, I can't wait until next season when this epic thread picks back up for the next ZAP adventure. Drive safe!


----------



## basnbuks

thanks for sharrin marty, ur a top notch dude, way i see it ur not goin home empty handed u gots lotsa memories headed back with ya. im sure ur already thinkin about next year


----------



## rcmjr

enjoyed the story of your hunt once again this year Marty. Have a safe trip home.


----------



## GobblerDown

Are you going to return tag to state for a refund?


----------



## zap

Got out my stands this morning, headed home about 1PM.

Made it to Elwood, Kansas where I stopped for gas, and lost my clutch pressure.....
Currently awaiting delivery of a clutch slave cylinder in the AM..........

Camped out at the local gas station.


----------



## idavis

Sorry to hear that Marty.

At least you have your house with you:wink:


----------



## zap

isaacd said:


> Sorry to hear that Marty.
> 
> At least you have your house with you:wink:


This is true......


----------



## zap

GobblerDown said:


> Are you going to return tag to state for a refund?


:lol3:


----------



## tguil

"bummer"...I'd hoped that you had made it to Lawrence to unload and "unwind" in the nice weather down there. Hang in there. :thumbs_up

Tom


----------



## pybowhtr

Howdy, Marty. I just wanted to let you know that the hunting here in Missouri was excellent friday. I was lucky enough to fill a tag on a doe at 40 yards. Saw more deer in one day hunting than I did all year. Season ending last 2 days were fun and looking forward to next year. Have a safe drive home Marty.:smile::thumbs_up


----------



## dubllung4

I hope Marty doesn't mind that I bump up my favorite thread of all time. It sure gets me excited for upcoming hunts and keeps me motivated.


----------



## zap

Cool.


----------



## tguil

Cool is right...but please no blizzard yet. Winter Weather Advisory for western Nebraska tonight and tomorrow. Marty, better pack up and head northwest for your kind of hunt. Our out-of state tags are pretty cheap too. 

Tom


----------



## zap

Tom do you have a spot I can plug the rig in at night and good public land around?


----------



## MO_Bow

This thread was fun to follow when you were on the trip. I just came across it and remembered when you were doing this.


----------



## zap

MO_Bow said:


> This thread was fun to follow when you were on the trip. I just came across it and remembered when you were doing this.


Thanks!


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

MO_Bow said:


> This thread was fun to follow when you were on the trip. I just came across it and remembered when you were doing this.


Heck yeah! This is the original and best Semi live hunt from AT!


----------



## The Hood

Ttt


----------



## tmoran

ttt


----------



## blind squirrel

One of the best threads of all time!


----------



## bigracklover

Boy that seems like an eternity ago. It sure was cold that winter. 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## tguil

blind squirrel said:


> One of the best threads of all time!


You bet it was! I still think of this thread every hunting season....especially at the end of the season when it's below zero. Thanks for the adventure, Marty, and I hope that all is well with you.

Tom


----------



## zap

Things are good.....got some doe tags to fill here locally this season yet....we go to 1/31 for archery doe.

Hope ya'll have a happy new year!


----------

